# [Sammelthread] Heroes of the Storm



## Leandros (1. November 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*Heroes of the Storm* (engl. Helden des Sturmes; meist HotS abgekürzt) ist ein kommendes Computerspiel des US-amerikanischen Spielentwicklers Blizzard Entertainment. Es soll unter Microsoft Windows und Mac OS X erscheinen.
Das Spiel befindet sich momentan in der Technischen Alpha, welche Invite-Only ist und nur auf sehr wenige Spieler begrenzt ist.

Das Spiel wurde erstmals auf der BlizzCon 2010 unter dem Namen _Blizzard DotA_ vorgestellt. Zu diesem Zeitpunkt war das Spiel noch eine Karte in _StarCraft II: Wings of Liberty_ und wurde von dem StarCraft II-Team von Blizzard Entertainment mit dem Map-Editor von _StarCraft II: Wings of Liberty_ erstellt. Das Spiel war als ein Experiment gedacht und sollte nur die Möglichkeiten des Map-Editors demonstrieren. Trotz positivem Feedback der Messebesucher waren viele Journalisten vom ersten Versuch jedoch nicht von dem Spiel überzeugt. Zu wenige Helden, eine schlechte Balance und ein unattraktives Kartendesign waren die größten Kritikpunkte. Blizzard Entertainment zog intern die Notbremse und verschob die eigentlich für Ende 2010 geplante Veröffentlichung auf unbestimmte Zeit. Der Spielentwickler entwickelte das Spiel weiter.

Auf der BlizzCon vom 21. bis zum 22. Oktober 2011 konnten die Messebesucher wieder das Spiel testen. Das Spiel war völlig überarbeitet. Durch den starken Erfolg von anderen MOBAs wie League of Legends und dem diesmal stark positivem Feedback der Messebesucher und der Jounalisten wollte das StarCraft II-Team von Blizzard Entertainment immer intensiver an dem Spiel arbeiten.

Nach der Ankündigung von Dota 2 forderte Rob Pardo, der Vice President of Game Design bei Blizzard Entertainment, Valve Corporation dazu auf, den Namen ihres angekündigten Spiels zu ändern. Grund dafür war nicht nur der angekündigte Titel Blizzard DotA, sondern weil auch DotA eine von Hobby-Programmierern entwickelte Karte für die von Blizzard Entertainment entwickelten Spiele Warcraft III, dessen Erweiterung Warcraft III: The Frozen Throne und StarCraft II war. Nach einem Rechtsstreit einigten sich Valve Corporation und Blizzard Entertainment darauf, dass die Rechte bei Valve Corporation liegen und Blizzard Entertainment das Spiel unbennenen muss. Daraufhin wurde das Spiel am 11. Mai 2012 in Blizzard All-Stars unbennant.

Im Juni 2012 bestätgte Dustin Browder, der Game Director von StarCraft II, dass Blizzard All-Stars noch kein Veröffentlichungsdatum hat und es definitiv nach StarCraft II: Heart of the Swarm erscheinen wird.[8] In einem Interview im Januar 2013 sagte er, dass sich Teile des Spiels "langsam sehr gut anfühlen". Im März 2013 bestätigte Browder, dass wenige Designer vom StarCraft II: Heart of the Swarm-Team zum Blizzard All-Stars-Team wechselten.

Am 17. Oktober 2013 wurde das Spiel in Heroes of the Storm unbenannt.

Während der Eröffnungszermonie der BlizzCon 2013 stellte Michael Morhaime, Präsident und Mitbegründer von Blizzard Entertainment, das Spiel offiziell vor. Dustin Browder, der Game Director von Heroes of the Storm, präsentierte wenig später erste Informationen sowie einen Trailer. Während der BlizzCon vom 8. bis zum 9. November 2013 war das Spiel für alle Messebesucher spielbar.


*Gameplay Trailer:*




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=0ecv0bT9DEo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




*Links:*

Offizielle Website
Heroes of the Storm Wiki

Quelle: Benutzer:Ozz1303/Heroes of the Storm


----------



## Sinister213 (3. November 2014)

Warte schon sehnsüchtig auf einen Invite.
Zocke es zurzeit auf dem Account von einem Freund. (Der sich nicht einmal eingetragen hat und eingeladen wurde ;( ) 

Aber könnt mich ja schon hinzufügen. 
Benutzername:


Spoiler



Sinister#2251


----------



## Betschi (3. November 2014)

Ich finde das Spiel den Hammer, seit ich HotS spiele gibts kein LoL mehr


----------



## drunkn_master (3. November 2014)

Ich warte wie blöd darauf. 
Habe vor längerer Zeit noch LoL gespielt und wollte seitdem eigentlich kein MOBA mehr anrühren.

Hab dann aber mehrere Gameplay's auf YT durchgesuchtet und ich kann dagegen nichts sagen.
Das Spiel sieht sehr vielversprechend aus und macht allein schon beim zuschauen sehr viel Bock.

Ein Must-Have.


----------



## Qahnaarin (3. November 2014)

Ich finde es bisher auch sehr gelungen, wobei es für mich momentan eher den Eindruck macht, mehr ein Spiel für zwischendurch zu sein, als eines mit dem man sich intensiv beschäftigen würde, ähnlich wie Hearthstone.


----------



## drunkn_master (3. November 2014)

Qahnaarin schrieb:


> Ich finde es bisher auch sehr gelungen, wobei es für mich momentan eher den Eindruck macht, mehr ein Spiel für zwischendurch zu sein, als eines mit dem man sich intensiv beschäftigen würde, ähnlich wie Hearthstone.



Ich hatte vor kurzem einen Bericht gelesen wo genau das angesprochen wurde.

Du hast vollkommen Recht. 
Das Spiel soll nicht ablaufen wie eine Runde LoL oder Dota.
In beiden Spielen zieht sich alles ein wenig in die Länge wegen Itembuilds, Lasthitting usw.

HOTS soll eher ein Spiel für zwischendurch sein wo eine Runde max. 20 Minuten dauern soll.
Je nach Skill und Teamplay wird das aber auch wohl mal länger dauern.


----------



## Vaykir (10. November 2014)

Wie siehts mit ner Sammlung von BNet Tags von Spielern aus, die das Spiel haben? Alleine in ner Random Gruppe macht das spiel nicht wirklich spaß.


----------



## Fexzz (10. November 2014)

Ach es gibt nen Sammelthread, wie cool! Ich bin auch seit Mittwoch in der Alpha und hab bisher so um die 25 Spiele gemacht (Davon die meisten als Nova ) und hab 'nen Heidenspaß. 

Die Sammlung der Battle.net Tags ist 'ne gute Idee, hier ist schonmal meins: *DaxT* #*2748* 

Gestern auch schon zwei nette Spieler kennengelernt mit denen ich direkt 10-11 Runden gedreht hab (bei der angenehm kurzen Rundenzeit geht das ja wohl mal )
Was spielt ihr denn so am liebsten? Welche Rolle/Helden? Ich hatte noch aus Hearthstone Zeiten 10€ aufm Bnet Account liegen und mir erstmal direkt Nova gekauft und die find ich bisher auch ziemlich geil, ihr Burst ist schon
abartig. Arthas und Li Li find ich auch ganz cool.

Wisst ihr wann die freie Rotation wechselt? Hoffe ein bisschen auf Tassadar/Abathur, die klingen beide aufm Papier ziemlich interessant.


oh und danke Leandros für den ST!

Gruß


----------



## Sinister213 (10. November 2014)

Ich glaube die Rotation wechselt immer am Montag.

Nova ist mein Hasshero überhaupt ^^ Aber man kann sie auch leicht kontern.
Ich steh auf Tychus  Geiler Waveclear und kann auch recht gut punkte verteidigen.
WD ist auch ganz cool da man alleine recht schnell die Mercs platt kriegt.

Und Sgt Hammer wenn man einfach mal nur Spaß haben will


----------



## der-sack88 (10. November 2014)

Wie ist das eigentlich bei Blizzard-Spielen, wenn man jetzt Zugang zur Alpha hat gilt der dann auch für die Beta später?

Ansonsten ist es ganz nett, mehr aber auch nicht. Vor allem das mit der Rotation nervt mich. Ich sollte bei der Daily nen Spezialisten spielen, bei der Rotation war aber keiner Verfügbar. Und freigespielt hatte ich auch noch keinen. Super!
Halte ich nach wie vor für keine gute Idee, bei einem Online-Spiel nicht alle Inhalte für alle zugänglich zu machen. Dota machts richtig.
Außerdem ist es im Vergleich nicht wirklich befriedigend. Wenn ich ein Black Hole oder ne Chrono auf 4 oder 5 Gegner setze ist das ein Gefühl, dass es so in HotS nicht gibt. Da sind die Skills viel beliebiger.

Auf der anderen Seite spielt sichs halt schon flotter und für zwischendurch sind die verschiedenen Ziele pro Map auch ganz nett. Aber wie gesagt, ist halt echt nur was für zwischendurch.


----------



## Qahnaarin (10. November 2014)

Ich spiel es seit ca. 2 Wochen, bin jetzt Lv10.
Bis jetzt hab ich vor allem mit der Dämonenjägerin, Kerrigan und Arthas gespielt, sind eigentlch alle 3 recht empfehlenswert.
Gestern hab ich mir dann für 10k Anub'arak gegönnt, ich bin schon gespannt wie sich der so spielt 

Battle.net-tag: *Fillin#2488*


----------



## Fexzz (10. November 2014)

Ich hab dich mal geadded Qahnaarin. (Bin DaxT ingame (man kann sein BattleTag ja leider nur einmal alle Jahrmillionen ändern >,<))


----------



## Qahnaarin (10. November 2014)

Gut, ich werde aber wahrscheinlich erst wieder am Freitag Zeit haben.

Welchen Spezialist-Champ könnt ihr eigentlich empfehlen?
Ich bräuchte mal einen für die täglichen Quests


----------



## Dari (15. November 2014)

Hab auch seit heute Morgen entdeckt das ich nen Invite für die Alpha habe habe .. Gut das die WoW Server rumspinnen sonst hätte ich nicht hots im Launcher entdeckt xD

Finde das Spiel recht intuitiv..allerdings Schade das kein 21:9 unterstützt wird jedenfalls noch nicht 

Die champs finde ich auch echt nice gemacht!

Mein Btag lautet: 

dro#2970

Falls wer lust hat mich zu adden, von meiner FL hat leider noch keiner das Spiel


----------



## Qahnaarin (15. November 2014)

Ich hab ein Problem. 
Jedesmal wenn ich spielen will, wird versucht, etwas herunterzuladen, wahrscheinlich irgendeine neue Map oder so. Allerdings hat das Spiel dabei bei spätestens so 15% einen freeze, bis dahin hab ich eine CPU-Auslastung von konstanten 100% 
Weiß wer, was ich dagegen tun kann?


----------



## Leandros (18. November 2014)

Könnt mich auch gerne adden, auch wenn ich aktuell nicht viel Zeit habe.

Leandros#2352


----------



## Qahnaarin (21. November 2014)

Wird eigentlich der Account-Fortschritt gespeichert, so wie damals bei Hearthstone?


----------



## Leandros (21. November 2014)

Vor kurzem gab es einen kompletten account wipe, und sie haben gesagt, das wird der letzte in der Beta gewesen sein. Allerdings, gehe ich davon aus, das sie noch einmal den progress bevor sie live gehen wipen werden (wie bei Hearthstone).


----------



## Qahnaarin (22. November 2014)

Würde das dann nur den Levelfortschritt oder auch das gesammelte Gold betreffen? 
Ich hab irgendwo auf der bnet-Seite gelesen, dass die früheren Wipes nur die Lvl betrafen, das wäre dann nicht so schlimm


----------



## Veriquitas (22. November 2014)

Es wird keine wipes mehr geben.


----------



## Leandros (22. November 2014)

Auch von Beta -> Live? Das kann ich mir fast nicht vorstellen.


----------



## Sinister213 (24. November 2014)

Die haben geschrieben das alle Käufe die man jetzt tätigt endgültig sind.
Also könnte es eventuell nochmal ein Level Wipe geben.


----------



## Veriquitas (24. November 2014)

Ja Level Wipe wird es mit Sicherheit geben.


----------



## Leandros (24. November 2014)

Veriquitas schrieb:


> Ja Level Wipe wird es mit Sicherheit geben.



Das dachte ich mir. Das purchases nicht mehr wiped werden, war ja bereits angesagt.


----------



## Zybba (25. November 2014)

Was mich mal interessieren würde:

Spielte jemand von den HotS-Spielern vorher LoL/Dota/HoN o.ä. und möchte in Zukunft dauerhaft wechseln?
Oder ist euch das Spiel dafür zu simpel?


----------



## Leandros (25. November 2014)

Ich habe 700h Dota 2 und mindestens über 1500h DotA auf meinem Konto, und verabscheue LoL für die Simplizität. Ich finde HotS nicht wirklich "simpel", auch da gibt es viele Faktoren die beachtet werden müssen. HotS ist, meiner Meinung nach, viel mehr auf Action fokussiert. 

Zu dem "wechseln" kann ich nichts sagen, da meine Zeit es nicht zu lässt, überhaupt irgendwas zu Spielen.


----------



## Sinister213 (25. November 2014)

Hab davor recht viel LoL gespielt. (Ein Monat nach Ende der Beta angefangen)
Aber mittlerweile bestimmt seit über einem Jahr nicht mehr aktiv.

Waren vielleicht mal paar Tage wo die Langeweile siegte und ich dann doch paar Runden gespielt hab.
Die Pro Szene verfolge ich aber weiterhin und schaue auch ab und zu Streams von paar Leuten und lese die Patchnotes.
Dachte ich fange vielleicht nach dem Maprework wieder bisschen an aber es fehlt iwie trotzdem der Anreiz.

Bei HotS is halt das coole das sich die Heroes sehr stark voneinander unterscheiden.
Und jedes mal wenn ich einen sehe denke ich mir immer das ich den auch unbedingt spielen will ^^.
Vor allem das die Runden viel schneller sind ist für mich einer der größten Pluspunkte.
Werde also in nächster Zeit aktiver an HotS dran bleiben, als an LoL.

Hoffe nur das ich bald mal meinen eigenen Zugang bekomme und nicht dauernd mit dem Account von meinem Kollegen zocken muss ^^ Hab den mittlerweile ganz schön hochgelevelt.

Heroes bekommt man schneller als ich erwartet habe. Wird sich aber bestimmt nochmal bisschen in die Länge ziehen weil die meisten doch 10k kosten.
Habe nach etwa 50 Spielen 3 Heroes (10k 7k 2k?), also schon 20k Gold insgesamt gehabt.

Wenn man davon ausgeht das ein LoL-Spiel 2-3x so lang geht wären das ~20 Spiele in LoL davon kann man sich sicher keinen Champ in der teuersten Preisklasse kaufen, geschweige denn noch welche dazu.

Edit: Wort vergessen


----------



## nulchking (25. November 2014)

Zybba schrieb:


> Was mich mal interessieren würde:
> 
> Spielte jemand von den HotS-Spielern vorher LoL/Dota/HoN o.ä. und möchte in Zukunft dauerhaft wechseln?
> Oder ist euch das Spiel dafür zu simpel?



Habe auch schon ein wenig LoL auf dem Buckel, und kann nur sagen das die Spiel- und vor allem die Mapmechaniken bei HotS weitaus mehr Spaß machen als bei LoL.
Nur finde ich es wesentlich schwieriger für HotS Neulinge sich dort zu recht zu finden.
Es kommt halt viel mehr als bei LoL/Dota auf Rotations und Mapplay an, was zumindest bei LoL einer der am schwierigsten zu erlerneen Mechaniken ist.
Die Runden sind auch nicht immer wirklich kurz, vor allem im PvP kann eine Runde HotS auch schonmal sehr schnell die 45min+ erreichen, was für mich dann auch irgendwann zu anstrengend/langweilig wird.
Und das fehlende "Meta" macht mir auch noch ein paar Probleme, da mag ich schon eher die simple Rollen/Laneverteilung wie in LoL


----------



## Zybba (25. November 2014)

Danke für eure Meinungen!

Anscheinend bietet das Spiel mehr als ich dachte.
Ich bin dennoch absolut voreingenommen und werde es daher wohl gar nicht erst testen. ^^


----------



## Leandros (25. November 2014)

Zybba schrieb:


> Ich bin dennoch absolut voreingenommen und werde es daher wohl gar nicht erst testen. ^^



Von was? (Sag bitte nicht LoL)


----------



## Zybba (25. November 2014)

Dota 2.

Naja, es hat diverse Gründe:

- die Mischung der verschiedenen Universen spricht mich gar nicht an
- keine Items
- Helden müssen freigespielt werden
- Optik wirkt irgendwie komisch, Zäune, Gebäude etc. auf eine Textur gepappt. Irgendwie wirkt das nicht wie aus einem Guss.
Aber vllt. tut sich das ja noch was optisch...

Positiv finde ich:

+ Gold + XP Sharing
+ verschiedene Skillvarianten wählbar

Bisher habe ich eigentlich nur ein Match angeschaut, das wirkte ziemlich konfus.
Aber das kann ja in jedem anderen Spiel genauso sein, kommt halt auf die Spieler an.

Außerdem möchte ich eigentlich nicht parallel mehrere Mobas spielen. Das erscheint mir nicht gut. ^^


----------



## Sinister213 (25. November 2014)

Also meine längste Runde war 35 Minuten.
Und das war die Garden of Terror Map, die hat eh durchschnittlich die längste Spielzeit.

Aber 45 Minuten, oha ^^ da sind ja schon lang alle Level 30


----------



## Leandros (25. November 2014)

Ich muss durchaus zugeben, ich kann deine Gründe nachvollziehen.

- Jo, ist gewöhnungsbedürftig.
- Finde ich ehrlich gesagt in dem Spiel nicht weiter tragisch, da es somit keine Einzelspieler geben kann (denn: XP ist Team übergreifend) und jeder gleich gut / schlecht sein kann.
- Ja, selbe Problem wie bei LoL auch. Ist halt nicht jeder Valve. 
- Ich denke, da tut sich noch was, ist aktuell ja nur eine Technische *Alpha*.


----------



## Zureh (30. November 2014)

Hat hier jemand vielleicht einen Key übrig? Würde das Game super gerne spielen


----------



## Sinister213 (1. Dezember 2014)

Es gibt keine Keys.

Man wird eingeladen, oder auch nicht.


----------



## The_Rock (8. April 2015)

Braucht noch jemand nen Key? Ich hab 3 über


----------



## Thaurial (8. April 2015)

The_Rock schrieb:


> Braucht noch jemand nen Key? Ich hab 3 über



Hab auch noch ein paar.. Falls jemand brauch


----------



## smOothee (8. April 2015)

Habe 4 Beta-Keys zu vergeben - bei Interesse PM an mich


----------



## b0s (26. April 2015)

Ich hab auch noch welche 

Mir macht hots sehr viel Spaß derzeit. Nach einer Hand voll Runden zum eingewöhnen kam ich klar und inzwischen kenn ich alle üblichen Maptaktiken (spiele aber bisher nicht competitive) und kann die meisten Heroes im Gefecht einschätzen und entsprechend (re-)agieren.

Spiele derzeit am meisten Valla, die mit auto-attack build wirklich kräftig Schaden raushaut. Ansonsten mag ich Muradin als Tank und versuche mich an verschiedenen Supportern, aktuell Malfurion.


----------



## Seabound (27. April 2015)

Zybba schrieb:


> Danke für eure Meinungen!
> 
> Anscheinend bietet das Spiel mehr als ich dachte.
> Ich bin dennoch absolut voreingenommen und werde es daher wohl gar nicht erst testen. ^^



Ich hab jetzt ca 1100 gewonnene Spiele bei LoL. Ich glaub, ich werde auch nicht wechseln. Dazu bin ich zu sehr auf LoL eingefahren.


----------



## b0s (27. April 2015)

Ich habe mal Dota2 angefangen vor ein paar Monaten, aber nach 5-10 Matches hab ich das abgehakt, da es mir einfach zu viel zu lernen war, bevor man kein elender newbie mehr ist.
Das ist imho sicherlich eine der Stärken von Heroes of the Storm, auch wenn Moba-Veteranen das oft als Nachteil bezeichnen.


----------



## Seabound (27. April 2015)

Ging mir mit DOTA2 genauso. Zu viel zu lernen und somit langweilig. Ich war da von LoL verwöhnt. Einfach loslegen und fraggen. Die Grafik von Dota2 fand ich auch nicht gut im Vergleich zu LoL


----------



## Aegon (27. April 2015)

Seabound schrieb:


> Ging mir mit DOTA2 genauso. Zu viel zu lernen und somit langweilig. Ich war da von LoL verwöhnt. Einfach loslegen und fraggen. Die Grafik von Dota2 fand ich auch nicht gut im Vergleich zu LoL



Also den Letzten Punkt kann ich nicht wirklich nachvollziehen. Was meinst du denn genau mit "Grafik"? Etwa nur den Grafik-Stil? Denn optisch ist LoL nicht gerade der Bringer


----------



## Thaurial (27. April 2015)

b0s schrieb:


> Ich habe mal Dota2 angefangen vor ein paar Monaten, aber nach 5-10 Matches hab ich das abgehakt, da es mir einfach zu viel zu lernen war, bevor man kein elender newbie mehr ist.
> Das ist imho sicherlich eine der Stärken von Heroes of the Storm, auch wenn Moba-Veteranen das oft als Nachteil bezeichnen.



das hängt natürlich u.a auch dmait zusammen dass viel mehr Anfänger gerade Hots spielen als bei "älteren" spielen.

Ich war aber früher auch ein riesen DOTA (1) Fan, aber das Matchmaking & Co gefällt mir einfach nicht so gut wie bei hots und lol


----------



## b0s (27. April 2015)

Jep, das ist sicher ein Faktor.
Bei weniger Einstiegskomplexität hat man halt früher Erfolgserlebnisse, z.B. wenn man eine gute Hero skillung gefunden hat oder auf einer Map die wichtigen Taktiken  gelernt hat.


----------



## Veriquitas (27. April 2015)

Naja in Dota 2 und in anderen Spielen herscht nur ne künstliche Schwierigkeit im Gegensatz zu Starcraft 2 ist jedes Game in der Richtung Kinderkacke das ist einfach so. Kein Ahung Hots hat auch nen großen Schwierigkeitsgrad wenn man gegen gute Teams spielt aber das ist kein Vergleich. Ich finde es immer noch lächerlich das Spieler gefeiert werden wenn sie in Mobas gewinnen.


----------



## Zybba (28. April 2015)

Veriquitas schrieb:


> Naja in Dota 2 und in anderen Spielen herscht nur ne künstliche Schwierigkeit im Gegensatz zu Starcraft 2 ist jedes Game in der Richtung Kinderkacke das ist einfach so. Kein Ahung Hots hat auch nen großen Schwierigkeitsgrad wenn man gegen gute Teams spielt aber das ist kein Vergleich. Ich finde es immer noch lächerlich das Spieler gefeiert werden wenn sie in Mobas gewinnen.


Einfach mal über den Tellerrand schauen!


----------



## Thaurial (28. April 2015)

Veriquitas schrieb:


> Naja in Dota 2 und in anderen Spielen herscht nur ne künstliche Schwierigkeit im Gegensatz zu Starcraft 2 ist jedes Game in der Richtung Kinderkacke das ist einfach so. Kein Ahung Hots hat auch nen großen Schwierigkeitsgrad wenn man gegen gute Teams spielt aber das ist kein Vergleich. Ich finde es immer noch lächerlich das Spieler gefeiert werden wenn sie in Mobas gewinnen.



Fehlen hier ein paar Satzzeichen oder versteh ichs nur nicht?

Kernaussage: "Alles easy, außer SC2?"

Ich find auch, dass die Schwierigkeit bei DOTA2 zu "anders" ist im Gegensatz zu LOL und hots, aber ich denke nur dadurch können sie koexistieren..


----------



## b0s (28. April 2015)

Ich hoffe Blizzard macht mal hinne und die versprochene Matchmaker Optimierung kommt bald, sodass im Quickmatch keine Teams mit Supporter mehr gegen welche ohne Supporter antreten. Haben Sie im Blog ja schon breitgetreten und angekündigt.

Sowieso frage ich mich was die gerade machen. Im Juni wollen Sie releasen und jämmerliche 2 Wochen vorher die public Beta eröffnen. Dafür ist es aktuell ganz schön still.
Einerseits würden neue Inhalte zum Release sicher nicht schaden, andererseits sollten sie sich aber imho stark auf bugfixes und balancing Optimierungen konzentrieren, damit es zum Release möglichst rund läuft.


----------



## Thaurial (28. April 2015)

b0s schrieb:


> Ich hoffe Blizzard macht mal hinne und die versprochene Matchmaker Optimierung kommt bald, sodass im Quickmatch keine Teams mit Supporter mehr gegen welche ohne Supporter antreten. Haben Sie im Blog ja schon breitgetreten und angekündigt.
> 
> Sowieso frage ich mich was die gerade machen. Im Juni wollen Sie releasen und jämmerliche 2 Wochen vorher die public Beta eröffnen. Dafür ist es aktuell ganz schön still.
> Einerseits würden neue Inhalte zum Release sicher nicht schaden, andererseits sollten sie sich aber imho stark auf bugfixes und balancing Optimierungen konzentrieren, damit es zum Release möglichst rund läuft.



Bin mal gepsannt wie die das beim quickmatch machen..

Aber open Beta hin oder her, das ist reine Marketing und der Vollständigkeit halber durchgeführt. Jeder der möchte bekommt aktuell keys hinterhergeworfen, daher erwarte ich mal nicht soo viel von ner Open beta bzw die hätte man sich auch sparen können - weshalb sie auch so kurz ausfällt.


----------



## Zybba (28. April 2015)

Thaurial schrieb:


> Bin mal gepsannt wie die das beim quickmatch machen..


Bei LoL kann man glaube ich mit angegebener Heldenrolle suchen.
Wobei Carries da wohl meistens deutlich länger suchen als Supps.

Das System könnten sie ja einfach übernehmen. ^^


----------



## b0s (28. April 2015)

Warum sollten sie was am aktuellen Zustand ändern wo man sich nen Hero wählt und dann sucht?


----------



## Zybba (28. April 2015)

Aso, ich wusste nicht, dass das schon so ist.
Hab das Spiel noch nie gezockt.

Dann muss man den Helden aber logischerweise auch spielen?
Ist das nicht etwas ungünstig, wegen nicht möglichen Konterpicks und so?


----------



## b0s (28. April 2015)

Im Quick match ist das so. Für Counterpicks und tendenziell strategischere Maps gibt es die Hero League. Wobei ich hier nicht genau im Bilde bin, da ich noch keinen Zugang zu den ranked modes habe.


----------



## Thaurial (28. April 2015)

b0s schrieb:


> Im Quick match ist das so. Für Counterpicks und tendenziell strategischere Maps gibt es die Hero League. Wobei ich hier nicht genau im Bilde bin, da ich noch keinen Zugang zu den ranked modes habe.



In der Hero League ist das wie bei z.b LoL.

Seite A beginnt mit dem ersten Hero/Pick, dann Seite B mit 2 Hero's usw.

Es gibt aber keine Bans zu beginn - das ganze geht eigentlich recht zügig von statten.

Man muss auch nicht viel bestätigen oder so - man wählt eben Hero League aus und kommt direkt in den o.g. Bildschirm. Hat Vor und Nachteile - aber das mehrfache Warten auf den Letzten der OK drückt um dann überhaupt mal in den Auswahlbildschirm zu gelangen entfällt da.


----------



## Amon (29. April 2015)

Gestern mal die Beta gezogen, aber kein Plan was ich da machen soll. Hab sowas noch nie gespielt.


----------



## Zybba (29. April 2015)

Falls es ingame kein Tutorial gibt, schau dir einfach mal ein zwei bei Youtube an.
An sich ist es relativ simpel.


----------



## b0s (29. April 2015)

Es gibt Tutorials und die sind imho auch in Ordnung, kann ich empfehlen. Sie vermitteln in Grundzügen ganz gut, wie man das Spiel steuert, welche Tätigkeiten es zu tun gibt und worauf man grob achten soll.
Es wurde mir allerdings schnell langweilig, daher hab ich nur das 1. Tutorial zu Ende gespielt, das 2. nur Angefangen (da ich Kumpels hab die mich da bereits mit in Spiele genommen haben).


----------



## Seabound (1. Mai 2015)

Ich hab mich jetzt auchmal für die Beta angemeldet. Vielleicht hab ich ja Glück. Reinschauen würde ich jedenfalls mal gerne!


----------



## 1000Foxi (1. Mai 2015)

Ist ja in ein paar Wochen eh open.


----------



## Seabound (1. Mai 2015)

02.06. ist Release? Oder?


----------



## 1000Foxi (1. Mai 2015)

Ja. 2 Wochen davor ist Open Beta anfang afaik.


----------



## Zybba (1. Mai 2015)

Aktuell live: Heroes of the Storm Showcup mit Grubby und Fans oder so...
Twitch


----------



## b0s (1. Mai 2015)

Ihr braucht euch nicht anmelden, es sind unzählige keys in Umlauf. Im sammelthread im hardwareluxx alleine sind bestimmt 20 Stück.


----------



## Seabound (1. Mai 2015)

Wenn jemand noch nen Key hat, ich sag mal danke und nehm gerne einen.


----------



## Thaurial (1. Mai 2015)

Seabound schrieb:


> Wenn jemand noch nen Key hat, ich sag mal danke und nehm gerne einen.



hast eine pm


----------



## Seabound (1. Mai 2015)

Danke!


----------



## Seabound (2. Mai 2015)

Wo kann man HOTS denn runterladen? Ich finde auch in dem Battlenet Client nix...


----------



## Thaurial (2. Mai 2015)

Hadt du den key eingeben im account? Dann einfach den bnet client starten, dann sollte hots da automatisch auftauchen


----------



## Seabound (2. Mai 2015)

Ich hab gestern nacht im Client gesucht, aber nix gefunden, wo ich den Key eingeben konnte...


----------



## Thaurial (2. Mai 2015)

Du musst dich auf der webseite battle.net einloggen und dort ein spiel hinzufügen


----------



## Seabound (2. Mai 2015)

Ah ok. Habs nur am Client direkt aufem Computer versucht. Mal kucken

 EDIT: OK, danke. Hat geklappt. Key war gut. Spiel installiert!


----------



## Seabound (2. Mai 2015)

Ok, ich finde, es macht schon irgendwie Spaß!


----------



## Nightslaver (12. Mai 2015)

Hab jetzt vor ein paar Tagen auch mal mit HotS angefangen und wollte mal hier fragen ob es evt. Leute gibt die lust hätten mal etwas in der Gruppe + TS³ zu spielen?
Alleine spielen ist irgendwie doof.


----------



## Amon (12. Mai 2015)

Ich habe es installiert aber noch nie gespielt.


----------



## Nightslaver (13. Mai 2015)

Amon schrieb:


> Ich habe es installiert aber noch nie gespielt.



Na dann wirds Zeit.


----------



## Amon (13. Mai 2015)

Ich bin aber voll der Noob bei sowas


----------



## b0s (13. Mai 2015)

Bei heroes kommt man eigentlich ziemlich schnell rein. Erst wenn man dann sich grob im Spiel zurecht findet und weiß wie es abgeht wirds kniffliger sich zu steigern imho, da einem dann Strategien, Maptaktiken, Hero-builds etc bevorstehen.


----------



## Nightslaver (13. Mai 2015)

Bin immer noch auf der Suche nach Mitspielern, niemand da der mal Lust hat auf paar Runden im Team?


----------



## Amon (13. Mai 2015)

Momentan ist es bei mir arbeitstechnisch gerade schlecht, Sonntag abend hab ich eventuell mal ein wenig Zeit, da könnte man ein bischen zusammen rum nooben.


----------



## Nightslaver (13. Mai 2015)

Amon schrieb:


> Momentan ist es bei mir arbeitstechnisch gerade schlecht, Sonntag abend hab ich eventuell mal ein wenig Zeit, da könnte man ein bischen zusammen rum nooben.



Darauf komme ich dann gerne zurück.


----------



## Rayken (21. Mai 2015)

Ah man merkt das die Open Beta gestartet ist...


----------



## b0s (22. Mai 2015)

Jep, im guten wie im schlechten. Einerseits Anfänger beim Gegner, die den Win vereinfachen, andererseits im eigenen Team, wo Sie den Win sabotieren 

Spaß beiseite, ich finde das wichtigste aktuell ist auf die eigene Wortwahl zu achten (und jene anderer Mitspieler), wenn Dinge schief laufen und klar ist wer Fehler gemacht hat. Häufig werden nur allgemeine Anschuldigungen rausgehauen, wenn der betroffene sogar eigentlich was lernen könnte, wenn ausformuliert wird was schlecht gelaufen ist.
Habe selbst schon feststellen dürfen, dass Meckerziegen verstummen oder sogar hilfreich werden, wenn sie darauf aufmerksam gemacht werden zu konkretisieren was schief gelaufen ist.

Insofern haben imho alle die bereits seit closed beta / technical alpha dabei sind auch die Verantwortung die Mitspieler zu leiten und fleißigen Gebrauch der Kommunikationsfeatures zu machen.


----------



## Nightslaver (23. Mai 2015)

b0s schrieb:


> Jep, im guten wie im schlechten. Einerseits Anfänger beim Gegner, die den Win vereinfachen, andererseits im eigenen Team, wo Sie den Win sabotieren
> 
> Spaß beiseite, ich finde das wichtigste aktuell ist auf die eigene Wortwahl zu achten (und jene anderer Mitspieler), wenn Dinge schief laufen und klar ist wer Fehler gemacht hat. Häufig werden nur allgemeine Anschuldigungen rausgehauen, wenn der betroffene sogar eigentlich was lernen könnte, wenn ausformuliert wird was schlecht gelaufen ist.
> Habe selbst schon feststellen dürfen, dass Meckerziegen verstummen oder sogar hilfreich werden, wenn sie darauf aufmerksam gemacht werden zu konkretisieren was schief gelaufen ist.
> ...



Naja, wird nach Release noch schlimmer werden, wenn die ganzen vermeindlichen "Superspieler" dann anfangen wegen jedem Mist im Chat das eigene Team zuflamen zu müssen. Hat man ja teilweise schon jetzt. Hatte da vor 2 Tagen erst so einen Fall wo so ein Typ nach 8 Minuten Spielzeit das eigene Team zugetextet hat was wir alles für dümmliche Loser wären, das die Runde verloren ist und er sich das nicht weiter antut. Hat dann auch das Spiel verlassen und wir durften 4 gegen 5 zuende spielen und haben es mit etwas Glück und guten Teamplay gewonnen, ohne diese dümmliche Pfeife.
Danach mal im Profil von ihm geschaut, war nicht mal der allerschlechteste Spieler gewesen, aber was nützt sowas wenn man dann sozial und im Chat so ein Blingänger ist und das eigene Team im Stich lässt?


----------



## b0s (23. Mai 2015)

Da is was dran. Ich hab da in Summe bisher allerdings recht gute Erfahrungen gemacht. Hatte erst einen der das Match verlassen hat und an einer Hand abzählbare welche so stark geflamed haben, dass sie nervten (bei bisher etwas über 200 Matches). Ansonsten klappt meine Deeskalationstaktik bisher ganz gut.
Häufig will einer auch einfach mal Dampf ablassen und kann danach wieder in vernünftigem Ton weiter spielen (hab ich mich auch schon bei ertappt).


----------



## GeneralGonzo (26. Mai 2015)

Meine Frage wäre, ob das Spiel eine alternative zu LoL ist.

Habe mal die closed beta ein paar Spiele angetestet, aber ich konnte nicht os richtig warm werden mit automatischen Level ups, keinen Gegenständen und der etwas "bunten" Grafik! Klar, die abwechslungsreichen Maps mit ihren Nebenaufgaben konnten überzeugen, obwohl das Teils etwas imba sein kann, wenn man die Boni als Team nicht kassiert.
Auch wenn ich die Blizzwelten kennee und liebe, konnten mich die Helden nicht os ganz überzeugen.

Ist das anders/besser geworden seit der closed?


----------



## b0s (26. Mai 2015)

Das Spiel ist das gleiche geblieben.
Als Alternative zu LoL ist es sicherlich nur zu gebrauchen wenn du was anderes möchtest und nicht das gleiche von Blizzard 

Imba sind die Map Ziele allerdings nicht, da es primär auf Strategie / Teamabsprache ankommt um diese zu erlangen. Es unterstreicht halt den Map-objective-orientierten Character von Heroes.


----------



## GeneralGonzo (26. Mai 2015)

Naja, die gewisse Individualisierung der Champs bzw. Helden mittels versch. Items fehlt mir schon, auch wenn man im Verlauf des Matches mal zwischen 2 Skills wählen darf, finde ich es zu wenig. Eine Kerrigan spielt sich wie eine Kerrigan und ist nicht individualisierbar analog DOTA2 oder LoL !

Ich werde wohl dennoch mal wieder reinschnuppern


----------



## BreaKing (26. Mai 2015)

@Nightslaver

Hätte auch Interesse daran mal mit dir gemeinsam zu daddeln, hab allerdings seit Anfang Februar nicht mehr gespielt und muss dazu sagen, dass ich auch eher Anfänger bin. Aber wenn ich den ein oder anderen Tipp von dir bekomme und du mir etwas unter die Arme greifst, sollte das schon gehen


----------



## b0s (26. Mai 2015)

Was ich allen (besonders Neulingen, aber fortgeschrittenen genauso) empfehlen kann sind Video Guides zu Heroes und Maps. Ebenso bspw. KhaldorTV, wo zwar hauptsächlich competitive Matches moderiert werden, was auf den ersten Blick nicht so viel mit solo queue quick match zu tun hat, aber insbesondere für Map objectives und Map Taktiken sehr wertvoll ist sowie sehr gehaltvoll hinsichtlich Hero-Combinations und Hero-Counter-Picks ist.


----------



## BreaKing (2. Juni 2015)

Für all diejenigen die einen Facebook Account besitzen. 



> buffed.de
> Außerdem könnt ihr für Heroes of the Storm ein Mechanospinnen-Reittier erspielen, wenn ihr beim Facebook-Teambuilder mitmacht. Wenn ihr euch dafür anmeldet, sucht ihr für eure Freunde anhand von Eigenschaften Helden aus. Keine Angst, ihr spammt mit dem Teambuilder nicht die Facebook-Wände eurer Freunde. Wenn ihr den Spaß abgeschlossen habt, erhaltet ihr einen Code für die Mechanospinne, den ihr dann im Battle.net einlösen könnt.
> Link: https://teambuilder.heroesofthestorm.com



Hab es eben mal selbst ausprobiert, ist ganz witzig. Den Code löse ich dann heute Abend direkt mal ein. Zwar eher unwahrscheinlich das ich die Spinne als Reittier benutze (momentan bin ich mit dem Goldenen Tiger aus dem Starter Pack unterwegs), aber trotzdem nett sie zu haben.


----------



## Thaurial (2. Juni 2015)

BreaKing schrieb:


> Für all diejenigen die einen Facebook Account besitzen.
> 
> 
> 
> Hab es eben mal selbst ausprobiert, ist ganz witzig. Den Code löse ich dann heute Abend direkt mal ein. Zwar eher unwahrscheinlich das ich die Spinne als Reittier benutze (momentan bin ich mit dem Goldenen Tiger aus dem Starter Pack unterwegs), aber trotzdem nett sie zu haben.



Ich hasse diese Facebook-only Aktionen..


----------



## BreaKing (2. Juni 2015)

Bin da eigentlich auch kein Freund von, trotz FB Account. Aber das Ganze ging wirklich fix und wie oben beschrieben, musste man nicht mal auf die Pinnwand der ausgewählten Freunde posten.


----------



## Madfurion (2. Juni 2015)

Die Spinne wird wohl wie der goldene Tiger eine Art Begrüßungsgeschenk für den Launch sein. Find ich ganz nett  aber ich hätte mir lieber was nützliches erhofft, vor allem für Spieler die schon in der alpha waren bzw sich in die beta gekauft haben.


----------



## BreaKing (3. Juni 2015)

Hat Blizzard an der KI im eigenen Team geschraubt? Gestern mit einem Kollegen von gefühlten 5 Spielen 4 verloren, weil die KI so unglaublich dämlich agierte. Montag dagegen, von mehren KI Matches kein einziges verloren. Irgendwas ist da faul.


----------



## GeneralGonzo (3. Juni 2015)

Bin mal gespannt, wie sich HotS gegen die Platzhirsche etablieren wird.
Mir sagt es als alter LoL Spieler bisher irgendwie nicht zu. Grafik zu "knuddelig", zu wenig Individualisierung des Helden, zu viel gegrinde um an bessere Helden zu kommen.....nunja, es packt mich noch nicht! Bleibe erstmal bei LoL und seiner Toxic Community


----------



## Lotto (3. Juni 2015)

GeneralGonzo schrieb:


> Mir sagt es als alter LoL Spieler bisher irgendwie nicht zu. Grafik zu "knuddelig", ...



Also ich hab LoL nie gespielt, wenn ich mir jedoch Screenshots davon im Netz angucke, dann ist die Grafik da genauso comichaft.

Edit: hab mir das Starterpaket geholt und noch den Vorbestellbonus bei amazon abgegriffe. Sonst hätte ich das wohl auch nicht gemacht.

Edit: alle doppelten Helden sind bereits verteilt.


----------



## Thaurial (3. Juni 2015)

hier.. lili hab ich aber schon :/


----------



## dainless (4. Juni 2015)

Da würde ich nicht nein sagen, wenn der Code noch da ist - Lili fehlt mir noch


----------



## Pvt. Krabby (4. Juni 2015)

Nachdem LoL & Dota rein gar nichts für mich waren, habe ich nun Blut geleckt.
Ich würde gerne mit ein paar Leuten zusammen spielen, gern auch mit TS.

Wer mich adden möchte: *Krabby#2574*


----------



## Noctua (4. Juni 2015)

@Krabby: Hab dir mal ne Anfrage geschickt. Gibt es sonst noch weitere Spieler hier? Vielleicht bekommt man ja ein paar Leute für mehr oder weniger regelmässiges Spielen zusammen.


----------



## BreaKing (5. Juni 2015)

Spiele  eigentlich auch regelmäßig, meistens bin ich Abends so ab halb 8 online. Im Moment spiele ich recht gerne mit Zeratul, mit dem ich am Mittwoch mein bisher bestes Match abgeliefert habe. 11 Kills 0 Tode


----------



## Nightslaver (5. Juni 2015)

Eigentlich spiel ich auch regelmäßig, aber die letzten 2 Wochen ist HotS durch The Witcher 3 nahezu komplett auf der Strecke geblieben. 
Denke aber mal das ich heute Abend, wieder online sein werde, muss schließlich doch mal meine angestauten täglichen Aufträge abarbeiten.

Also falls jemand heute Abend Lust hat mit mir zusammen HotS zu spielen kann er mich gerne adden: *Nightslaver#2204*
Gegen TS³ hätte ich auch nichts einzuwenden, fände das zur besseren Koordination / Absprache sogar nützlich. 



BreaKing schrieb:


> Spiele  eigentlich auch regelmäßig, meistens bin  ich Abends so ab halb 8 online. Im Moment spiele ich recht gerne mit  Zeratul, mit dem ich am Mittwoch mein bisher bestes Match abgeliefert  habe. 11 Kills 0 Tode



"Nur"? 
Hab mit LiLi in meiner erfolgreichsten Runde mal 31 Kill Assists gehabt nebst 89k NPC / Gebäudeschaden, 54k Schaden an Helden und 90k Heilung.


----------



## BreaKing (5. Juni 2015)

@Nightslaver

Wie lange dauerte denn das entsprechende Match dazu? Für mich, der bei HotS noch ziemlich am Anfang steht, war das schon ein kleines Erfolgserlebnis. 

Bin heute Abend wahrscheinlich auch online, allerdings ohne TS, da ich nicht zu Hause bin und mit meinem Laptop unterwegs bin. Morgen Abend allerdings würde es dann passen. Ich adde dich heute Abend einfach mal


----------



## Zybba (5. Juni 2015)

BreaKing schrieb:


> Für mich, der bei HotS noch ziemlich am Anfang steht, war das schon ein kleines Erfolgserlebnis.


Naja, es gibt halt immer einen der besser und toller ist.
Gerade im Internet.


----------



## Nightslaver (5. Juni 2015)

Zybba schrieb:


> Naja, es gibt halt immer einen der besser und toller ist.
> Gerade im Internet.



Das war doch auch nicht böse gemeint. 

@Breaking:

ca. 32min und soviel HotS hab ich ja auch nocht nicht mit meinen rund 60 Runden gespielt.


----------



## BreaKing (5. Juni 2015)

Ich glaube unser Match hat keine 20 Minuten gedauert  

Wie lässt sich LiLi eigentlich spielen? Eher einfach oder doch schon anspruchsvoller? Hab sie noch nicht ausprobiert, spielen kann ich sie aber jederzeit, da sie im Starterpack enthalten war.


----------



## Nightslaver (5. Juni 2015)

BreaKing schrieb:


> Ich glaube unser Match hat keine 20 Minuten gedauert
> 
> Wie lässt sich LiLi eigentlich spielen? Eher einfach oder doch schon anspruchsvoller? Hab sie noch nicht ausprobiert, spielen kann ich sie aber jederzeit, da sie im Starterpack enthalten war.



Wie bei der Heldenauswahl steht ehr einfach, wobei sie effektiv zu spielen auch schon ein klein wenig Skillkentnisse erfordert. Ihre Einfachhheit liegt ehr dadrin das sie nur schwer von Gegnern getötet werden kann.


----------



## b0s (6. Juni 2015)

@Krabby und Nightslaver ich habe euch mal hinzugefügt. Mein Tag ist reach3r#2560

@BreaKing Lili ist sehr leicht zu erlernen dank der Tatsache, dass Ihr Q Heilzauber automatisch sein Ziel wählt (Charakter mit den niedrigsten HP in Reichweite). Obendrein hat sie das sehr nützliche Trait (spiele auf englisch) bei Schaden schneller zu laufen. Obendrein hat Sie dann noch ihr E welches Gegner blendet, sodass diese vorübergehend Angriffe verfehlen und W, was ihr etwas mehr Schadenspotenzial gibt und mit entsprechender Talentwahl auch noch den Träger heilt.
Der Heal Build ist wirklich recht simpel bei ihr.


----------



## Madfurion (6. Juni 2015)

Ich wäre auch für ein paar Runden  zu gewinnen: Madfurion#2713


----------



## ilavicion (10. Juni 2015)

Erfolgreichstes Match bis jetzt 17 Kills bei 0 Toden, und ich bin absoluter MOBA-Neuling und Noob^^
Scheint ja tatsächlich eher für Casuals zu sein


----------



## MaxRink (10. Juni 2015)

Ollster#2589
wäre mein Tag


----------



## Zybba (10. Juni 2015)

ilavicion schrieb:


> Erfolgreichstes Match bis jetzt 17 Kills bei 0 Toden, und ich bin absoluter MOBA-Neuling und Noob^^


Du solltest nicht erwarten, dass es jetzt immer so läuft.


----------



## ilavicion (10. Juni 2015)

Zybba schrieb:


> Du solltest nicht erwarten, dass es jetzt immer so läuft.


Kann das sein dass die Spiele via Schnellsuche die Spieler- bzw. Heldenstufe berücksichtigt? Mir kommt es mit der Zeit nämlich immer schwerer und anspruchsvoller vor.
Erwartet habe ich dies eh nicht


----------



## Zybba (10. Juni 2015)

Ich denke schon, dass im Hintergrund ein Matchmaking läuft.
Sicher kann ich es aber nicht sagen, zocke das Spiel nicht.


----------



## Thaurial (10. Juni 2015)

ilavicion schrieb:


> Kann das sein dass die Spiele via Schnellsuche die Spieler- bzw. Heldenstufe berücksichtigt? Mir kommt es mit der Zeit nämlich immer schwerer und anspruchsvoller vor.
> Erwartet habe ich dies eh nicht



Sonst hättest Du sicher keinen Spaß am Spiel. Das Matchmaking ist eines der wichtigsten Features, auch für Blizzard


----------



## ilavicion (10. Juni 2015)

Spiel wurde deinstalliert.
Ich weiß jetzt wieder weshalb ich MOBA-Spiele über alles hasse. Ich habe den Dota-Hype schon zu Wc3 Zeiten nie verstanden... Aber gut, jeder hat wohl seine eigenen Präferenzen.


----------



## Pvt. Krabby (10. Juni 2015)

ilavicion schrieb:


> Spiel wurde deinstalliert.
> Ich weiß jetzt wieder weshalb ich MOBA-Spiele über alles hasse. Ich habe den Dota-Hype schon zu Wc3 Zeiten nie verstanden... Aber gut, jeder hat wohl seine eigenen Präferenzen.



wurdest du hart geflamed?


----------



## ilavicion (10. Juni 2015)

Pvt. Krabby schrieb:


> wurdest du hart geflamed?


Hahaha nein, daran habe ich mich in Online-Spielen schon lange gewöhnt^^

Ich habe jetzt wirklich einige Spiele gespielt, und in KEINEM EINZIGEN war das Spieleerlebnis ausbalanciert, es gab immer ein Team das stark im Vorteil war und das Spielgeschehen dominiert hat. So etwas macht mir persönlich keinen Spaß (weder als Gewinner noch als Verlierer). Ja, ich gebe zu das letzte Spiel gerade eben wurde von den Gegnern dominiert, und ja ich habe einen klassischen Rage Quit hingelegt (obwohl ich eigentlich ein guter Verlierer bin), aber so etwas interessiert mich einfach gar nicht...

Gefühlt spiele ich fast jedes Mal gegen koreanische Progamer, und in meinem Team sind Leute die zu Beginn einfach in des Feindes Base laufen, natürlich sterben und die Gegner toll feeden (ist wirklich gerade passiert, lief einfach in die feindlichen Türme rein). HotS ist ja (leider?) sehr teamorientiert, und bei solchen Teammates kannst du das Spiel sowieso gleich schmeißen  Was soll daran Spaß machen?

Was ich persönlich aber sehr positiv an der Teamorientierung in HotS finde, ist, dass man als kompletter Anfänger ziemlich gut dasteht, und nicht erst 100 Spielstunden investieren muss um die Spielmechanik zu durchblicken. Ich habe in meinem Leben ein Spiel LoL versucht und seitdem nie wieder (wird auch so bleiben). Du hast absolut keine Chance, deine Gegner machen nach 5 Spielminuten 100x mehr Schaden und halten 1000000x mehr aus als du - einfach nur lächerlich.

Ich hasse MOBA 

Da konzentriere ich mich lieber auf mein Studium und warte auf Warcraft 4


----------



## Zybba (10. Juni 2015)

ilavicion schrieb:


> Ich hasse MOBA


Damit ist wohl auch alles gesagt. 
Aber ist ja in Ordnung. Generell hat das ganze Genre ja schon überdurchschnittlich  viel Frustpotenzial.


----------



## BreaKing (11. Juni 2015)

Hab gestern mit einem Kollegen meine beiden ersten Matches gegen menschliche Gegner bestritten. Beide Spiele konnten wir für uns entscheiden, gute Mitspieler gehabt und klasse Teamwork. 

Wie ilavicion schon richtig bemerkt hat, ist HotS sehr teamorientiert und das hat man auch in beiden Spielen gemerkt. Der Gegner hatte jeweils ein oder zwei Einzelspieler dabei, die versucht haben ihr eigenes Ding zu machen. Damit gewinnst du halt keinen Blumentopf. 

Mit Zeratul komme ich mittlerweile sehr gut klar, noch zwei Stufen bis zum Elite Skin


----------



## GeneralGonzo (25. Juni 2015)

BreaKing schrieb:


> Mit Zeratul komme ich mittlerweile sehr gut klar, noch zwei Stufen bis zum Elite Skin



Zeratul gehört ja auch zu den "imba" Helden bei HotS, sofern es die dort gibt 
Der ist schon ziemlich stark.

Aber auch in anderen MOBAs gewinnst du ohne Teamplay keinen Blumentopf - kein Alleinstellungsmerkmal von HOTS!


----------



## GeneralGonzo (25. Juni 2015)

Zybba schrieb:


> Ich denke schon, dass im Hintergrund ein Matchmaking läuft.
> Sicher kann ich es aber nicht sagen, zocke das Spiel nicht.



Tut es - analog Starcraft 2. Da nutzt Blizzard das gleiche Suchsystem, das win vs loss Quote und Ränge vergleicht und entsprechend versucht, Gegner zuzulosen.


----------



## Invisible_XXI (5. Juli 2015)

Weiß wer wie die Punkte in der Heldenliga berechnet werden? Hängt das vom Level der Gegner und Teammates ab?


----------



## NurDieAushilfe (8. Juli 2015)

Ne richtige Formel gibt es mWn nicht, bzw. diese wird von Blizzard geheim gehalten.

Man wird ja vom Grunde her so gematched, dass das Können der Gesamtspieler auf einem Niveau liegen sollte.

Kurz gesagt es kommt darauf an wie deine w/l Statistik ist.  

Sprich gewinnst du viel, werden dir Gegner vorgesetzt die Stärker sind und deine Win Punkte nehmen ab.
Werden die Gegner zu hart und verlierst oft geht es wieder in die andere Richtung.

Wichtig hierbei ist immer einen längeren Zeitraum zu betrachten.

Im Blizzardforum solltest du zu der Thematik aber


----------



## Madfurion (13. Juli 2015)

Das Matchmaking in Hero League war am Anfang wirklich schlecht, jetzt hat es sich etwas eingependelt.


----------



## PiratePerfection (13. Juli 2015)

Mir ist Heroes of the Storm was zu undurchsichtig da bleib ich lieber bei LoL das einfach Hochwertiger wenn man das so sagen kann


----------



## GeneralGonzo (13. Juli 2015)

PiratePerfection schrieb:


> Mir ist Heroes of the Storm was zu undurchsichtig da bleib ich lieber bei LoL das einfach Hochwertiger wenn man das so sagen kann



Hmm, ich spiele seit 3 Jahren LOL und nun auch noch parallel dazu HotS. Ich finde, beide Spiele haben ihre Berechtigung und HotS ist sicherlich nicht undurchsichtig, nur eben viel simpler. Ein Champion Death ist gerad earlyund midgame kaum relevant, während es bei LoL fast spielentscheidend ist. Dadurch spiel sich HotS actionreicher und flotter, eine Partie startet schneller und läuft nicht so lang.

Es geht durchaus Beides zu spielen - zumindest bis Act of aggression erscheint


----------



## NurDieAushilfe (13. Juli 2015)

PiratePerfection schrieb:


> Mir ist Heroes of the Storm was zu undurchsichtig da bleib ich lieber bei LoL das einfach Hochwertiger wenn man das so sagen kann



Undurchsichtig kann man dem Spiel denke ich wirklich nicht nachsagen. Was GeneralGonzo angeschnitten hat würde ich zudem gerne noch erweitern.
Was für mich das Spiel wirklich interessant macht, ist die Tatsache das man eine Partie auch noch am Ende aus der Hand geben oder noch für sich entscheiden kann, auch wenn es die 20 Minuten davor ganz anders aussah.


----------



## Madfurion (14. Juli 2015)

Undurchsichtig würde ich es grundsätzlich auch nicht nennen. Wenn die Team Comp einigermaßen in Ordnung ist sind die Rollen im Team abgestimmt und es kommt auf das Teamplay an. Wer wird zuerst angegriffen, wie positionieren wir uns etc. Gibts in LoL natürlich auch aber durch die geteilte XP ist das bei HotS extremer. 

Ich hatte schon genug Spiele in der wir jeden Teamfight verloren hatten aber durch ein gewonnen Kampf gegen Ende dann das Spiel gedreht haben.

Wenn man aber weder Tank noch Support auf beiden Seiten hat und dann jemand eine Combo (zb Illidan + Abathur) spielt wird es chaotischer und kann zu einem Deathmatch mutieren. Aber da die Heroes mit höheren Lvln entweder an Stärke gewinnen oder verlieren gleicht sich das auch wieder aus.


----------



## GeneralGonzo (14. Juli 2015)

Madfurion schrieb:


> Wenn man aber weder Tank noch Support auf beiden Seiten hat und dann jemand eine Combo (zb Illidan + Abathur) spielt wird es chaotischer und kann zu einem Deathmatch mutieren. Aber da die Heroes mit höheren Lvln entweder an Stärke gewinnen oder verlieren gleicht sich das auch wieder aus.



Gerade die Zufallsspiele mit frei zusammengewürfeltem Team können einen manchmal verzweifeln lassen, wenn man entweder keinen Tank im Team habt (die recht stark sind in HotS) oder nur Tanks, Spezialisten und/oder Supports. Wenn ein Assassine oder Fernkämpfer fehlt, fehlt einfach der damage output - umgekehrt fehlt ohne Tank einfach einer, der draufgehen und das Damage auf sich ziehen kann.
Da muss Blizz eigentlich beim Matchmaking nacharbeiten....


----------



## NurDieAushilfe (14. Juli 2015)

Ich spiele meistens mit 2-3 Freunden, da habe ich diese Probleme höchst selten 

Wobei wenn man mal selber keinen Tank hat, hat das Gegnerische Team oft auch keinen, soweit jedenfalls meine Erfahrungen. 

Schlimmer ist es allerdings noch wenn man eine vernünftige Combo hat, die Leute aber nicht wissen was ihre Aufgabe ist.


----------



## Madfurion (15. Juli 2015)

Ich finde dass die Änderung im Matchmaking dass wenn 1 Team ein Support hat das andere Team auch einen bekommt schon richtig gut. Lässt mich zwar immer damit hadern Tyrande oder Tassadar zu spielen aber macht das ganze schon fairer. auf der anderen Seite freut es mich dann wenn ich Rehgar/Uther spiele und das gegnerische Team mit Tyrande nicht mit dem Heal hinterherkommt.


----------



## GeneralGonzo (15. Juli 2015)

Madfurion schrieb:


> Ich finde dass die Änderung im Matchmaking dass wenn 1 Team ein Support hat das andere Team auch einen bekommt schon richtig gut. Lässt mich zwar immer damit hadern Tyrande oder Tassadar zu spielen aber macht das ganze schon fairer. auf der anderen Seite freut es mich dann wenn ich Rehgar/Uther spiele und das gegnerische Team mit Tyrande nicht mit dem Heal hinterherkommt.



Lässt mich kalt. Ich spiele derzeit eh nur den Butcher, der heilt sich über sein W selbst - und das nicht schlecht


----------



## NurDieAushilfe (15. Juli 2015)

GeneralGonzo schrieb:


> Lässt mich kalt. Ich spiele derzeit eh nur den Butcher, der heilt sich über sein W selbst - und das nicht schlecht



aber auch der findet es nicht schlimm wenn er mal nen heal reingedrückt bekommt


----------



## Madfurion (15. Juli 2015)

Kurz nach seinem Release war es echt lustig wenn jeder noch 1on1 gegen Butcher gekämpft hat aber ich muss sagen nach 2 Wochen hab ich mich langsam an Butcher gewöhnt. Über 50% HP und ein dodge Skill reichen meistens aus weil jeder zuerst charged und dann doof da steht


----------



## NurDieAushilfe (16. Juli 2015)

Werden ja eh ständig Anpassungen im Balancing gemacht... und auch ein butcher ist sterblich


----------



## GeneralGonzo (16. Juli 2015)

NurDieAushilfe schrieb:


> Werden ja eh ständig Anpassungen im Balancing gemacht... und auch ein butcher ist sterblich



Ist er - aber sehr schwer zu knacken, wenn man ihn gut beherrscht! Hatte in den letzten beiden Spielen mit ihm nur jeweils 1 Death !!! Gut, hatte auch vernünftiges Team, dass die Gegner dann kalt gemacht hat, nachdem ich sie gecharged und geslowed hatte.

Aber unsterblich wird tatsächlich der nächste Champ, Leoric, sein! Mal seine Skills lesen, klingt echt krass interessant.


----------



## Madfurion (16. Juli 2015)

Ja Leoric hat echt ein krasses Skillset, vor allem der Cleave + Slow hat einen viel größeren Bereich als der von Johanna. Der wird die ersten 2 Monate richtig reinhauen bis Blizzard dann Anpassungen bringt.- Gleiches war ja mit Thrall und Sylvanas zu sehen. Denke das Kael auch noch neue lvl 16 Talente bekommt oder der Schaden angepasst wird.


----------



## NurDieAushilfe (16. Juli 2015)

GeneralGonzo schrieb:


> Ist er - aber sehr schwer zu knacken, wenn man ihn gut beherrscht! Hatte in den letzten beiden Spielen mit ihm nur jeweils 1 Death !!! Gut, hatte auch vernünftiges Team, dass die Gegner dann kalt gemacht hat, nachdem ich sie gecharged und geslowed hatte.
> 
> Aber unsterblich wird tatsächlich der nächste Champ, Leoric, sein! Mal seine Skills lesen, klingt echt krass interessant.



Ein vernünftiges Team ist doch meistens schon die halbe Miete, dann ist selbst eine suboptimale Zusammenstellung was wert.
Hauptsache jeder weiß was sein char kann und was er besser lassen sollte. 

Leoric hab ich mir noch nicht angesehen, hole ich am we aber nach


----------



## Pvt. Krabby (16. Juli 2015)

NurDieAushilfe schrieb:


> Ein vernünftiges Team ist doch meistens schon die halbe Miete, dann ist selbst eine suboptimale Zusammenstellung was wert. Hauptsache jeder weiß was sein char kann und was er besser lassen sollte.



diese reine glücksspiel in den quick-matches geht mir so langsam auch auf den keks. es ist selten, dass ein spiel mal so richtig knapp und ausgeglichen ist. entweder kassiert man extrem oder der gegner ist absolut chancenlos. 

wie sind denn eure battletags? vllt. lässt sich mal was gemeinsam starten.


----------



## NurDieAushilfe (16. Juli 2015)

Pvt. Krabby schrieb:


> diese reine glücksspiel in den quick-matches geht mir so langsam auch auf den keks. es ist selten, dass ein spiel mal so richtig knapp und ausgeglichen ist. entweder kassiert man extrem oder der gegner ist absolut chancenlos.
> 
> wie sind denn eure battletags? vllt. lässt sich mal was gemeinsam starten.



hast ne pm, bin aber zur Zeit nur 1-2 mal die Woche Abends unterwegs


----------



## Madfurion (16. Juli 2015)

Madfurion#2713

Stimmt schon mit der Glückssache, kein Tank und keinen zum initieren ist immer doof. Muss aber sagen das ich auch mit vielen schlechten Teamcomps Spiele gewonnen habe weil die Gegner totalen Mist geskilled hatten und kein DMG da war oder sie einfach zu schlecht waren.

Hero League spiel ich echt nur selten weils mir fürs casual spielen im QM reicht. Hab da alleine auch keine Lust auf Murky first pick und sowas


----------



## NurDieAushilfe (16. Juli 2015)

Madfurion schrieb:


> Madfurion#2713
> 
> Stimmt schon mit der Glückssache, kein Tank und keinen zum initieren ist immer doof. Muss aber sagen das ich auch mit vielen schlechten Teamcomps Spiele gewonnen habe weil die Gegner totalen Mist geskilled hatten und kein DMG da war oder sie einfach zu schlecht waren.
> 
> Hero League spiel ich echt nur selten weils mir fürs casual spielen im QM reicht. Hab da alleine auch keine Lust auf Murky first pick und sowas



Gibt immerwelche die besser und immer welche die schlechter sind


----------



## Madfurion (16. Juli 2015)

Ja das stimmt, durch die neuen Anpassung an das Matchmaking werden nun aber auch die gespielten Spiele als Variabel berücksichtigt. Löst zwar das Problem das neue Spieler sich nicht erstmal austesten können aber gute und schlechte Teammates gibts immernoch -.-


----------



## NurDieAushilfe (17. Juli 2015)

gut, ich glaube das kann man auch nie ganz vermeiden. Ist ja im Endeffekt auch in jedem Spiel so!


----------



## smOothee (18. Juli 2015)

Hallo zusammen

Nach ein paar wenigen Runden in der Alpha bin ich nun wieder neu eingestiegen und hab meinen Spass - natürlich wär´s lustiger, in einem Team zu spielen. Wer also Lust hat, mit einem HotS-Neuling (und MoBA-Neuling, bisher war mir die Lernkurve und investierte Zeit immer zu hoch, alsdass mich DotA oder LoL hätten fesseln können, allein Smite habe ich ein wenig länger gespielt) hi und da ein paar Runden zu spielen, kann mich gerne adden. Battletag: l3w#2892 - heute Abend bin ich sicherlich unterwegs


----------



## ChrisSteadfast (20. Juli 2015)

Hey Ho,

ich habe jetzt in meiner Diablo 3 Pause mal angefangen mit Hots und muss sagen ich bin schwer begeistert. Es ist mein erstes Moba. 

Ich würde nur gerne mal in einem Team spielen, anstatt immer nur quick matches und dort auf glück zu hoffen. Ich habe keine Ahnung ob das gut so ist wie ich spiele, habe aber schon ein paar Spiele gewonnen. Habe bisher nur Li Li, Raynor, Valla und Rehgar gespielt, habe mir aber ETC geholt und spare gerade auf Rehgar oder Sylvannas.

Falls jemand Interesse hat, ich spiele meistens zwischen 22 Uhr und 24 Uhr. Battletag: Draculis#2177

Es gibt nur ein Problem, ich habe zwar ts kann aber nur zu hören da ich zur Zeit kein Mikro besitze für die schicken Kopfhörer.

P.S. freue mich auch über konstruktive Kritik an meiner Spielweise.


----------



## Invisible_XXI (21. Juli 2015)

Boah gehen mir diese Totalausfälle von Mitspielern in der Heldenliga auf die Nerven.... da verliert man jegliche Lust am Spiel. Leute, die mit Rang 18 immer noch nicht gerafft haben, dass das ein Teamspiel ist.... Als Supporter bis zur letzten Minute alleine auf der Map rumzulaufen und das Team stirbt ständig in den 4vs5 Kämpfen... pingen und chatten bringen auch nichts... Das gibts doch nicht?!  Und warum landen die ständig in meinem Team?!

Noch besser sind die Leute, die einem in der Heldenauswahl trotz frühzeitigem Auswählen und Versuchen der Absprache den Charakter wegnehmen müssen, nur um dann damit furchtbar beschissen zu spielen... muss das sein?!
Würde ich nicht hin und wieder von einem fantastischen (eigenen) Team überrascht werden, wäre ich überzeugt, nur Vollidioten würden HotS spielen...

Sorry, das musste einfach raus. Es regt unglaublich auf ständig wegen zugeloster Nieten zu verlieren - egal wie sehr man sich anstrengt, egal wie gut man selbst spielt, egal wie konstruktiv man den Leuten versucht im Chat während des Spiels begreiflich zu machen was sie besser machen könnten und dass man auch mal zusammen über die Map gehen könnte, wenn es erforderlich ist.

Mit vernünftigen Mitspielern macht HotS ansonsten richtig, richtig Laune... schade, dass die einem ständig verdorben wird.


----------



## GeneralGonzo (22. Juli 2015)

Hehe, da   ist ja quasi alles wie in den anderen MOBAs. Warum sollte HotS hier auch anders sein.
Da stellt sich LoL bei der Heldenauswahl natürlich etwas besser auf im ranked Matc.

Gut zu wissen, dass hotS genauso ist, dann brauch ich ja nicht wechseln. Die Hoffnung war, dass die Community etwas angenehmer wäre....


----------



## NurDieAushilfe (22. Juli 2015)

Trolle und Idioten gibt es halt überall


----------



## smOothee (23. Juli 2015)

Bin zwar erst lvl18 aber habe, im Gegensatz zu anderen Mobas, das Gefühl die Community sei um einiges angenehmer - geflamed wird bedeutend weniger (meist ist's unheimlich "still" im Chat). Das heisst natürlich nicht, dass Solo-Queue über lange Strecken nicht sehr anstrengend sein kann - besonders, wenn das eigene Team einfach schlecht spielt, kein Interesse für Objectives zeigt, permanent merkwürdige 2v5 fights beginnt und verliert oder einfach sinnlos die erste Towerreihe pushed wenn der Gegner in der Base die eigenen Forts zerlegt... was sich empfiehlt ist, sollte man mal Random ein gutes Team abbekommen, die Leute danach sofort in eine Party zu inviten. Die Meisten nehmen das dankbar an und freuen sich auch, ein paar Runden nichtmehr Solo unterwegs sein zu müssen ; so zumindest meine Erfahrung.


----------



## GeneralGonzo (23. Juli 2015)

smOothee schrieb:


> Bin zwar erst lvl18 aber habe, im Gegensatz zu anderen Mobas, das Gefühl die Community sei um einiges angenehmer - geflamed wird bedeutend weniger (meist ist's unheimlich "still" im Chat). Das heisst natürlich nicht, dass Solo-Queue über lange Strecken nicht sehr anstrengend sein kann - besonders, wenn das eigene Team einfach schlecht spielt, kein Interesse für Objectives zeigt, permanent merkwürdige 2v5 fights beginnt und verliert oder einfach sinnlos die erste Towerreihe pushed wenn der Gegner in der Base die eigenen Forts zerlegt... was sich empfiehlt ist, sollte man mal Random ein gutes Team abbekommen, die Leute danach sofort in eine Party zu inviten. Die Meisten nehmen das dankbar an und freuen sich auch, ein paar Runden nichtmehr Solo unterwegs sein zu müssen ; so zumindest meine Erfahrung.



Da hast du ja auch recht. Das Geflame startet dann aber den ranked matches, ähnlich wie bei LoL. Da ist in den custom Matches die Community auch oft angenehmer, als in den ranked !


----------



## smOothee (23. Juli 2015)

Das kann ich noch nicht beurteilen, wird sich zeigen


----------



## ChrisSteadfast (23. Juli 2015)

Ich habe gestern ein Tolles Beispiel für Match making  in hots bekommen. Ich wurde als Valla einem Team zugelost was inklusive mir aus 4 Assasine und 1 Spezialist bestand und der Spezialist war sylvannas. Im Gegner Team waren 2 Krieger, 1 Suppurt und 2 Assasine.

Das Kuriose ist noch das wird das Ding fast gewonnen hätten. Obwohl wir in Team Fights oft umgefallen sind wie die Fliegen.


----------



## smOothee (23. Juli 2015)

Gestern hatte ich auch die merkwürdigsten Teamcomps... kA was da zusammengewürfelt wurde, aber das war teils absurd (so zB mehrere Games mit 4 Krieger und 1 Assassin) . Das waren recht lange und langweilige Teamfights, puh.


----------



## alexcologne (23. Juli 2015)

Hi,

ich Spiele auch Heros und bin Rang 12.

Ich bin meist Still auch im Chat.

Meine Erfahrung ist das die Wilden Pinger bzw die sich aufregen meist die sind die selber leider nicht so gut sind wie sie denken.

Immer mal an der eigenen Nase packen. In SC2 hab ich auch absichtlich dann ******** gespielt wenn ein mate meinte er ist kink dingeling und hat ne riesen Welle gemacht oder geschrieben was wir alles Falschen machen. Dort hab ich meist wenn es zu viel wurde auch mal seine Base und Units klein geschlagen.


Gruß
ALex


----------



## smOothee (24. Juli 2015)

Das ist aber auch nicht die feine Art - klar nerven die Leute die Ping spammen u.a.; aber dann da drauf eingehen und selber noch zusätzlich das eigene Team sabotieren, dass wirklich niemand mehr einigermassen normal spielen kann finde ich


----------



## Invisible_XXI (27. Juli 2015)

alexcologne schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> ich Spiele auch Heros und bin Rang 12.
> 
> ...



Ja, diese Leute nerven auch. 
Oder Leute, die ständig Anweisungen geben, aber halt nur schwachsinnige! Von denen gibts allerdings glücklicherweise nur wenige.
Wenn aber bspw. die Laser-Tempel aktiv sind und mein Team 2 mal nacheinander in den Kämpfen um die Tempel aufgerieben wird, weil wir nicht vollzählig sind, der Gegner allerdings schon, pinge ich auch wie wild, damit mal der eine Hansel sich aus seiner Lane rausbequemt, um beim Teamkampf mitzuhelfen. Das ärgert nämlich ungemein und offensichtlich rafft derjenige es nicht. (Was nicht heißen soll, dass es auch mal Sinn machen kann, eine Lane weiter zu pushen, wenn die Tempel aktiv sind).
Viel öfter habe ich das Problem, dass die Leute zu gierig sind oder zu viele Risiken ohne entsprechenden Nutzen eingehen. Oder halt einfach nur stursinnig spielen.
Auch sehr nervig sind die Spieler, die sofort aufgeben (möchten), sobald das gegnerische Team mal die Oberhand hat. Dabei kann sich bis ganz zum Schluss noch alles ändern und ein Sieg oder einer Niederlage mit nur einem einzigen Tod eines Spielers gedreht werden.

Das eigene Team zu sabotieren ist allerdings ziemlich unsportlich. Wobei ich es oft durchaus nachvollziehen kann, Impulse in diese Richtung hatte ich auch schon öfters... manche Mitspieler regen einen einfach furchtbar auf.


----------



## b0s (28. Juli 2015)

Noch vor den Beleidigungen, unreifen Idioten und stummen Ignoranten finde ich mit Abstand am schlimmsten die Saboteure und jene welche einfach Aufgeben.
Heroes bietet hervorragende Comeback Möglichkeiten, selbst in einem 3 Level Rückstand mit allen Strukturen tot außer dem Kern. Der Gegner muss nur einen bedeutenden Fehler machen oder das eigene Team einen Fight rumreissen und wenn man anschließend das Momentum mitnimmt und einen Lauf entwickelt lässt sich sehr schnell Gleichtsand erzielen und sogar der Sieg.

Ich habe schon mit den größten Schwachmaten und Unsympathen, die die ganze Zeit andere als noob und unfähig beschimpft haben Matches gewonnen, einfach weil keiner wirklich verlieren will und keiner aufgegeben hat.


----------



## smOothee (28. Juli 2015)

zum Thema Comeback: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=omb4MqPpHoE

Ab Minute 20:15 reinschauen & dann bis zum Ende


----------



## NurDieAushilfe (28. Juli 2015)

Gestern auch wieder 2 mal Paradebeispiele wie einfach es auch sein kann einen sicher geglaubten Sieg doch noch aus der Hand zu geben.
Da muss echt nur ein, zwei Spieler mal 1 Minute nicht richtig aufpassen und schon ist die ganze vorherige Arbeit für die Katz.

Danach noch 2 schlechte Teams bekommen mit jeweils einem AFK'ler und man macht aus Frust das Spiel aus.


----------



## SaPass (28. Juli 2015)

Ich war auch gestern bei einem Spiel wieder ziemlich am fluchen (im TS, nicht ingame) über mein Team. Als wir lvl10 hatten, hatte der Gegner lvl13. Drei lvl später war das Spiel denn gelaufen. In den Todesminen ist jedes meiner Teammitglieder alleine rein, hat sich vom Gegner killen lassen und dem Gegner denn einen 100% Golem geschenkt...


----------



## smOothee (28. Juli 2015)

Ja die Todesminen, da hab ich auch ne Geschichte dazu: Oberer Eingang Teamfight bevors aufging, beide Teams etwa gleich low, aber kein Kill. Gegner porten alle rein und meine 4 Kameraden instant hinterher; was passiert? Valla des anderen Teams lässt unten ihren Ultimate los, alle gestunnt und 2 Sekunden später alle 4 aus meinem Team tot. Der Flame geht los, warum ich n00b nicht mit runter bin. Meine Antwort: noobs stay alive.


----------



## Madfurion (28. Juli 2015)

Das passiert wenn man auf den Mienen nicht schaut wer am Eingang steht. Hatte das aber auch genau umgekehrt das wir 11 und die Gegner 14 waren. Standen aber zu 5 mit ETC und Uther bereit und hatten dann 4 Gegner mit Mosh Pit und Divine Storm gestunnt. Danach kam ein 100 Golem und das Spiel war gedreht. 

Ich muss aber sagen dass das genau die Situationen sind warum ich HotS besser finde als LoL. Man kann Spiele noch gut drehen, 3 Lvl Vorsprung müssen nicht gleich ein Todesurteil sein


----------



## smOothee (28. Juli 2015)

Das ist so, oder: "comeback is real!"

In so einer Situation ist´s auch ne Möglichkeit Minen einfach aufzugeben und in der Zeit die eigene Lane soweit wie möglich pushen. Manchmal kriegt man sogar ne Keep down und dann ist der 100er Golem, wenn anständig gedefft wird, auch kein Gamebreaker mehr... aber das muss erstmal allen anwesenden im Team erklärt werden, klappt selten


----------



## GeneralGonzo (29. Juli 2015)

Naja, gerade auf der Golem Map ist es enorm wichtig, einen starken Golem zu haben. Warum? Weil dieser an dem Ort, wo er erledigt wird, auch wieder aufersteht.
D.h. je näher er an der eigenen Base ist, desto bedrohlicher wirds, weil er keinen WQeg mehr zurücklegen muss. Von daher ist Golemschädel sammeln Pflicht auf der Map, sonst ist das Game GG!


----------



## NurDieAushilfe (29. Juli 2015)

Vor allem lieber oben 10 Sekunden warten und als Team nach unten. 
Erhöht mMn die Chjnacen ungemein


----------



## smOothee (29. Juli 2015)

GeneralGonzo schrieb:


> Naja, gerade auf der Golem Map ist es enorm wichtig, einen starken Golem zu haben. Warum? Weil dieser an dem Ort, wo er erledigt wird, auch wieder aufersteht.
> D.h. je näher er an der eigenen Base ist, desto bedrohlicher wirds, weil er keinen WQeg mehr zurücklegen muss. Von daher ist Golemschädel sammeln Pflicht auf der Map, sonst ist das Game GG!



Pauschal aber nicht; gerade in der 2. oder gar 3. Mine (je nachdem, wie weit der Golem bis dahin gekommen ist) kann es sinnvoller sein, eine aussichtslose Mine einfach dem Gegner zu überlassen und die eigene Golem-Lane in der Zeit zu pushen, als sinnlos in der Mine zu sterben für 10 Schädel...


----------



## Invisible_XXI (29. Juli 2015)

Oh ja, Comebacks erlebe ich echt oft - genauso wie unnötige Abgaben am Ende eines bis dahin gut gelaufenen Spiels. Macht HotS durchaus interessant. Und dann gibts echt Leute, die sich nach den ersten 4min, die nicht ideal liefen, in die Base stellen... 

Nachdem ich nun so die letzten Tage so viel gemeckert habe, heute mal anders: Gesternabend mehrere Hero League Runden gespielt und jedes mal ein super Team gehabt, das aufeinander aufgepasst hat und einfach gut funktioniert hat  So macht das Spiel unglaublich viel Spaß! V.a. wenn man dann noch mit Siegen belohnt wird


----------



## Dremor (29. Juli 2015)

Hehe, die Comebacks, manchmal schon ne Fiese Sache, ich hatte Matches die Am Schluss verloren oder auch gewonnen wurde wo  die Zitadellen je nur noch 1-3% hatten. 
Da steigt dann das Adrenalin und nur ein toter kann das Spiel dann entscheiden


----------



## PiratePerfection (29. Juli 2015)

Hat eigentlich irgentwer Probleme mit den Farben in Hots? Wenn ich das mal ab und zu spiele muss ich nach 3 Runden das Spiel ausmachen weil mir die Farben meine Netzhaut wegätzen


----------



## GeneralGonzo (29. Juli 2015)

PiratePerfection schrieb:


> Hat eigentlich irgentwer Probleme mit den Farben in Hots? Wenn ich das mal ab und zu spiele muss ich nach 3 Runden das Spiel ausmachen weil mir die Farben meine Netzhaut wegätzen



Nope, hier nicht. Schau evtl. mal in deine Videoeinstellungen, was da so los ist!


----------



## PiratePerfection (29. Juli 2015)

GeneralGonzo schrieb:


> Nope, hier nicht. Schau evtl. mal in deine Videoeinstellungen, was da so los ist!



Vllt liegt es an meinem persönlichem empfinden aber ich empfinde die farben in hots als sehr "aggressiv"


----------



## NurDieAushilfe (29. Juli 2015)

PiratePerfection schrieb:


> Vllt liegt es an meinem persönlichem empfinden aber ich empfinde die farben in hots als sehr "aggressiv"



Bei WoW (sicher) und auch bei Hots (fast sicher) gibt es einen Farbenblindmodus, vllt kannst du den ja mal ausprobieren.
Mir als Rot/Grün Farbenblinden bringen die zwar (leider) gar nichts, aber vllt hilft es dir ja


----------



## smOothee (29. Juli 2015)

Hätte ich auch vorgeschlagen - probier mal den Farbenblindmodus. Da wirkt alles ein wenig gedämpft und nicht so bunt.


----------



## Gripschi (29. Juli 2015)

Evtl ein SweetFx für machen.

Aber manche Farben mag Ich auch nicht


----------



## smOothee (29. Juli 2015)

https://sfx.thelazy.net/games/screenshot/22503/

Vll. sowas?

Ist halt die Radikalkur - da ist mit Farben nichtmehr viel ^^


----------



## Gripschi (29. Juli 2015)

Find Ich hübsch


----------



## smOothee (29. Juli 2015)

Mir persönlich ist's zu bleich - aber gerade wenn man Probleme mit den bunten Farben hat, scheint das schonmal nicht verkehrt zu sein


----------



## ChrisSteadfast (31. Juli 2015)

Ich bin mal gespannt wie es heute Abend klappt. Werde dann endlich mein System fertig aufgesetzt haben.

Vielleicht bekomme ich ja mal im Quick Match vernünftige Teams, wo nicht der erste bei start schon afk ist oder 1-2 immer solo aktiv sind. Wo sicher gewonnene Games weggeworfen werden.


----------



## SaPass (31. Juli 2015)

Du brauchst eindeutig einen oder zwei Mitspieler im TS. Dann läuft es meist etwas besser.  

Ich würde mich anbieten, habe aber heute Abend höchstwahrscheinlich keine Zeit.


----------



## NurDieAushilfe (31. Juli 2015)

Beste Quote habe ich auch mit 2 Mitspielern. Selbst wenn du einen drin hast der immer alles alleine macht, wenn man sich abspricht und dem auch mal hilft, gelingen viele matches dann doch noch. Teamfights haben doch alle Spaß dran. 

2 die kein Teamplay machen habe ich echt selten!


----------



## ChrisSteadfast (31. Juli 2015)

Bin mal gespannt.

Hab mir mal Sylvannas gekauft. Dann werde ich eh wieder wegen wenig dmg geflamed, weil ich zum ersten mal den Hero spiele und lieber etwas vorsichtiger bin und versuche am leben zu bleiben.

Aber irgendwie habe ich das Gefühl, wenn ich keinen Supporter Spiele gibt es im QM keinen Heal. Deswegen werde ich jetzt mal mein Gold zusammen sparen für Rehgar, der hat mir in der Testwoche richtig Spaß gemacht oder empfehlt ihr eher Malfurion.


----------



## NurDieAushilfe (31. Juli 2015)

Mit Sylvanas hat man mehr als genug Dmg raus. Eine der besten Chars um solo eine Lane zu pushen.

Gut wegkommen ist ja auch kein Problem mit ihr, ein guter Kauf


----------



## ChrisSteadfast (31. Juli 2015)

Was könnt ihr denn sonst noch so Empfehlen,  was ich mir für mein kleines Team noch holen könnte?
Mein Team:
LiLi, Valla, Raynor, ETC, Sylvannas


----------



## smOothee (31. Juli 2015)

Jop Sylvanas kann gut solo Lanes pushen - hoher Siege Dmg & der Hero Dmg ist auch nicht schlecht (und ihr Silence in Teamfights ist böse!).
 Ob Rhegar oder Malfurion kommt ein wenig drauf an - mit Rhegar hast du mehr Burstheal, Malfurion läuft alles über Hot's - zuvorderst scheint mir das also eine Frage der persönlichen Präferenzen zu sein, sprich mit was man besser zurecht kommt.


----------



## NurDieAushilfe (31. Juli 2015)

Bin Fan von beiden. Malfurion hat den Vorteil das er Fernkämpfer ist. Kommt wie smOothee schon sagt aber eh meist auf den persönlichen Spielstil drauf an


----------



## SaPass (31. Juli 2015)

ChrisSteadfast schrieb:


> Was könnt ihr denn sonst noch so Empfehlen,  was ich mir für mein kleines Team noch holen könnte?
> Mein Team:
> LiLi, Valla, Raynor, ETC, Sylvannas



Du kannst dir ja mal eine der vielen Tier-Lists anschauen: Zuna's Heroes of the Storm Tier List
Eventuell ist ja oben ein Charakter dabei, der dir Spaß macht und vom Spielstil zusagt.

Sylvanas habe ich mir auch geholt. Die macht mir sehr viel Spaß. Aber Lust auf einen Heiler hätte ich auch mal wieder. Rhegar würde ich mal gerne probieren. Mal sehen, wann der in der Free Rotation ist.


----------



## smOothee (31. Juli 2015)

Wenn du gern Tank spielst empfiehlt sich Muradin - glaube der kostet nur 2k Gold und ist wirklich sehr, sehr effektiv und vorallem spassig zu spielen. Illidan wär noch ne Möglichkeit für 4K - würd ich aber ausprobieren; spielt sich sehr speziell und braucht ein wenig Übung, gerade um ein Gefühl zu kriegen, wie lange man sich in Teamfights aufhalten darf, wenn man engagen sollte etc.


----------



## SaPass (31. Juli 2015)

Muradin und Illidan machen wirklich Spaß, da muss ich zustimmen. Mit Muradin ist man wirklich kaum tot zu kriegen, vor allem gegen Ende des Spiels. Illidian richtig zu spielen ist eine wirkliche Herausforderung. Er ist hervorragend dafür geeignet, unvorsichtige Gegner auf der Stelle auseinanderzunehmen. Champs wie Jania oder Sylvanas liegen innerhalb kürzester Zeit im Dreck, ohne dass sie sich großartig wehren können.


----------



## ChrisSteadfast (31. Juli 2015)

Dann hoffe ich doch mal, das ich mit meinen ersten runden Sylvanas, dich nicht mit iIllidan erwische 

Muss eh erstmal wieder Gold sammeln


----------



## smOothee (31. Juli 2015)

Jap Muradin mit Avatar und dem verbesserten Second Wind für Selfheal ist ne Wand! Illidan muss einfach gerade im Early Game sehr vorsichtig gespielt werden, im Optimalfall mit einem Babysitter an der Seite


----------



## Madfurion (1. August 2015)

Illidan ist echt sehr von der Zusammenstellung abhängig. Im early game mit Abathur kann er auch gut mal 2v1 gewinnen. Ist dann im DMG auch bis LvL 13 ganz oben, danach gehts aber weniger um die dmg Spitzen sondern eher darum die anderen Assassins zu stören.

Muradin ist im Moment auch mit einer der besten Tanks, muss aber sagen dass ich nach langer Zeit auch wieder Spaß an Arthas gefunden habe, auch ohne Evenom


----------



## NurDieAushilfe (3. August 2015)

Illidan ist einer meiner lieblingschars. Aber Ihn richtig gut zu spielen ist nicht ganz so einfach. 
Am Anfang bin ich noch sehr oft mit ihm gestorben, mittlerweile schaffe ich sogar einige games ohne zu sterben.
Da man vor ihm kaum abhauen kann ist die Versuchung oft groß jmd mit wenig HP hinterher zu eilen, was jedoch nicht immer die Beste Entscheidung ist


----------



## smOothee (6. August 2015)

Also die Heldenrota diese Woche ist der Tod. Immer ne Nova dabei, selten wird sie gut gespielt. Thrallol eben lol, und ETC pickt kaum einer - also die meisten Games ohne Tank (ETC ist ja, wie Sonya, mehr DD als waschechter Tank). Wenn man Glück hat, hat der Gegner auch keinen dabei sonst meist GG. Habe selbst aus Frust dann Tank gepickt, war ne Katastrophe: Keiner lässt den Tank initiieren, Butcher stürmt vor in den Tod, Thrall im Schlepptau. Das heute war jedenfalls ein sehr durchwachsener Abend.


----------



## ChrisSteadfast (6. August 2015)

Ich spiele momentan überwiegend sylvanas. 
Es ist zur zeit sehr anstrengend zu spielen. Die letzten 6 hots spiele hatte ich keinen heal und selten ein Tank dabei. Dafür aber immer einen der nur solo rennt oder afk ist.


----------



## smOothee (6. August 2015)

Ja, die notorischen Sololäufer (hab ja nichts dagegen, wenn Leute versuchen XP zu soaken wenn immer möglich), die konsequent auch allen Teamfights fernbleiben und erst dann, wenn das eigene Team in Unterzahl ist, auftauchen um auch noch gekillt zu werden, sind häufig vertreten...


----------



## SaPass (6. August 2015)

Ich hatte vor ein paar Tagen zwei Runden mit nem Bekannten gespielt, schnell Dailys gegen KI erledigen. Unsere anderen drei Teammitglieder waren wohl auch in einer Gruppe. Auf der Map mit den drei Tempeln hingen sie dauerhaft auf der Top-Lane zusammen, haben dort versucht zu pushen und es trotzdem nicht geschafft, die KI zu killen - und das mit Illidan, Nova und Malfurion. Für die Tempel haben sie sich auch nicht interessiert....
So schlecht zu spielen ist eine wirkliche Leistung.


----------



## ChrisSteadfast (6. August 2015)

Hab auf jeden Fall den Helden gefunden, wo ich mit sylvanas einen Bogen drumherum mache. Für den butcher bin ich immer ein gefundenes fressen.

Vielleicht findet sich mal eine Gruppe zusammen. Vielleicht spiele ich ja auch völlig falsch.


----------



## smOothee (6. August 2015)

Bin heute Abend wieder unterwegs, Freundin ist auch dabei. gerne adden, battletag: l3w#2892


----------



## smOothee (8. August 2015)

Sry für den Doppelpost, aber das muss ich loswerden (+ evtl. gibt es hier auch Leute, denen dasselbe passiert ist). Gestern Abend hab ich ganz normal ein paar Matches gespielt. Dann auf Thrall gewechselt (um ihn auf Lvl 5 zu kriegen wegen den 500G) und was passiert nach dem Match? Ich bekomme meine EXP, verlasse das Scoreboard um erneut zu queuen und sehe, dass das Lvl von Thrall resettet wurde auf 1 (als hätte ich ihn nie gespielt). Ebenso mein Profillvl (war kurz vor 33, jetzt bin ich auf genau 32) und alle anderen Heldenfortschritte sind ebenso weg (Illidan zB war kurz vor Lvl 8, ist jetzt plötzlich auf genau Lvl7). Noch 1 Match danach gespielt und dasselbe: EXP werden abgerechnet, Scoreboard verlassen und siehe da, als hätte ich das Match nie gespielt... Lt. offiziellem Forum geht es einigen anderen ebenso und zudem scheint es diesen Fehler schonmal gegeben zu haben. Habe dort den Fehler gepostet (Link zu einem von einigen Threads zu diesem Thema: Lost Experiences - Forums - Heroes of the Storm). Mal sehen ob das heute Abend wieder läuft - ist jedenfalls mehr als ärgerlich... 

(edit) scheint gefixt zu sein - zumindest funktioniert es bei mir wieder. und die EXP für das Player-Lvl wurden wiederhergestellt, Heldenlvl leider nicht.


----------



## SaPass (9. August 2015)

Na immerhin gabs nen "halben Fix". Ich hoffe, dass so etwas nicht mehr vorkommt. Auch wenn es mich nicht getroffen hat, zumindest habe ich nichts davon gemerkt.

Ich habe gestern ein paar Spiele mit Rhegar gemacht. Und irgendwie spiele ich den falsch/schlecht, weiß aber nicht wieso. Meine Heilung passt, aber irgendwie gewinnen wir die Spiele trotzdem nicht. Ich habe keine Idee, woran das liegt. Kann auch sein, dass wir einfach ein mieses Team hatten.


----------



## smOothee (9. August 2015)

Ja, hoffen wir, dass dieser Fehler nun endgültig behoben ist. 

Das mit Support spielen ist so ne Sache - kommt imo sehr auf das eigene Team an. Wenn die zB keinen focusen können, dann zögerst du den Loose der Teamfights durch Heals, auch wenn die alle "on-spot" sind, nur raus; wirklich was ändern kannst du am Ausgang der Fights dann aber nicht. Dasselbe auch wenn man Tank spielt; da kann man noch soviel soaken und für die Backline peelen; wenn der DMG nicht stimmt wird das auch nichts.


----------



## Madfurion (9. August 2015)

Den XP Bug gab es schon des öfteren, das sollte eigentlich nach einer Weile wieder auf dein Konto zugeschrieben werden. Blizzard speichert die Spiele ja ab und kann da auch viel rückwirkend machen. 

@SaPass: Rehgar hat im Vergleich zu anderen Healern halt nur das Slow Totem. Wenn dein Heal stimmt und du durch dein Ulti den Burst abfangen kannst machst du alles richtig, dann liegt es wie Smothee sagt am restlichen Team.


----------



## SaPass (10. August 2015)

Madfurion schrieb:


> @SaPass: Rehgar hat im Vergleich zu anderen Healern halt nur das Slow Totem. Wenn dein Heal stimmt und du durch dein Ulti den Burst abfangen kannst machst du alles richtig, dann liegt es wie Smothee sagt am restlichen Team.



Die Spielweise der Teammitglieder ändert sich mit oder ohne Heiler nicht. Dabei kann man mit einem Heiler im Rücken doch etwas aggressiver an die Sache herangehen - und muss es auch, wenn man Kills machen möchte.
Ich habe das ja selbst gestern Abend erlebt: Ich bin einem Gegner hinterher, um uns einen Kill zu sichern und kam dabei gefährlich Nahe an deren restliches Team ran. Eigentlich hatte ich in dem Moment gepennt, aber dafür Tassadar bei mir im Team nicht. Der hat mir noch im letzten Moment ein Schild gegeben. Fazit: Dank Support einen Kill gesichert, den man ohne nicht bekommen hätte. Mit Level23 macht sich sterben recht schlecht.


----------



## Madfurion (11. August 2015)

So heute mal ein paar Runden auf dem PTR gespielt. Monk ist schwer einzuschätzen, zwar will man angreifen um zu heilen aber andererseits will man auch nicht zu weit vorne stehen und sterben.

Die neue Map finde ich cool aber ist denke ich nichts für Turniere. Die Punisher hauen so dermaßen rein und chargen dann auch mal den fernkämpfer an dass der erste auch wieder Zum Schneeball werden kann. Auf jeden Fall werden auf der Map AoE Heroes richtig gut sein um die Schreine zu klären


----------



## smOothee (11. August 2015)

Danke für den PTR-Bericht Madfurion. Werde heute Abends auch mal reinschauen, bin auch sehr gespannt auf die neuen Helden und die Map. Ist momentan denn nur der Monk spielbar?


----------



## Madfurion (11. August 2015)

Ja Monk ist als einziger neuer Held dazugekommen, so wie ich das gesehen habe wird auch nur auf der neuen Map gespielt. Viele andere Helden haben ja auch ein Update/Nerf bekommen, da aber ein Talent Gate besteht hab ich das nur im Try Mode getestet.


----------



## smOothee (12. August 2015)

Dachte, es wären noch 2 weitere Helden angekündigt - aber dazu gab es, im Gegensatz zum Monk, keine genauen Details vorab. Aber das ist wohl dann was für zukünftige Patches. War gestern mal kurz am PTR Monk ausprobieren - bin ebenso gespannt, wie sich der so einfügt. Aber die Kombination aus Melee-Assassin und Heiler scheint mir spannend; da muss man wirklich genau überlegen wenn man nach vorne prescht und heilt -  sicher ein spannender Supporter für Leute die gerne Illidan und co spielen. 

Bin ja auch gespannt, wie sich die Klassenchanges auswirken werden - besonders Kael'thas ohne Ignite, dafür aber mit durchgehenden DMG-Buffs auf all seine Fähigkeiten. Ob er in der Pro-Szene dann noch ein Toppick sein wird, bleibt abzuwarten.


----------



## Madfurion (13. August 2015)

Also Kael hat nun mehrere Spielweisen und muss nicht unbedingt auf lvl 16 warten. Wie bei allen neuen Helden scheint der Monk schon sehr gut zu sein, sein Ulit ist gefühlt besser als das von Rehgar weil man halt nicht sterben kann aber genauso kann es verpuffen und nichts machen. Gegen ein CC Team kann er nicht viel machen, bei langen Kämpfen ist er aber echt gut. PTR ist aber auch nicht perfekt weil da das Matchmaking nicht funktioniert und die Teams zu sehr im Skill gemixt sind


----------



## smOothee (13. August 2015)

Man kann nur hoffen, dass Kael jetzt auch vor 16 gut sein wird - die Änderungen jedenfalls lesen sich ein wenig so, als würde er sich von der Idee her Jaina annähern. Wie gesagt bin gespannt, hab ihn auf dem PTR noch nicht getestet. Der Ulti vom Monk verlangt halt gutes Timing. Zu spät und das Target stirbt dir unter den Fingern weg, zu früh und die Gegner können einfach auf ein anderes Target wechseln und warten, bis es ausläuft. Ich freu mich jedenfalls auf die Live-Version!


----------



## NurDieAushilfe (14. August 2015)

Abathur Free to Play Wochen sind die schlimmsten ...
Also da macht Schnellsuche gar keinen Spaß, jede Runde einer dabei und kaum einer kann ihn spielen ...


----------



## Madfurion (14. August 2015)

Ich habe mal in HotS den * ingame Channel PCGHextreme *  erstellt, dann kann jeder beitreten und man muss nicht immer einzeln die Battle Tags austauschen.

Einfach im Hauptmenü von HotS im Chat */join PCGHextreme* eingeben.

Dort kann man dann glaube ich besser Gruppen finden als über den reddit Channel und vor allem mit Leuten aus dem Forum spielen.


----------



## smOothee (14. August 2015)

Schöne Sache! Evtl sieht man den/die eine/n oder andere/n heute abend!


----------



## ChrisSteadfast (14. August 2015)

sehr gute Idee.

Dann kann man nach jeder Runde auch hier im Forum flamen  

Spaß beiseite, das wird hier im Forum wahrscheinlich einigen sehr gut gefallen. Mal mit Vernünftigen Leuten spielen und nicht immer dem Matchmaking ausgesetzt zu sein? Ich persönlich freue mich schon auf ein paar nette Runden mit euch.

kann mir einer von euch sagen ob die Preise gerechtfertigt sind?

Heroes of the Storm: Starterpaket - [PC]: Amazon.de: Games

Oder gibt es schon das Sparpaket Eroberer? Es wäre super wenn einer von euch mir vielleicht sagen könnte, was das kostet. Sonst hol ich mir heute eventuell das Paket auf amazon.


----------



## smOothee (14. August 2015)

Ich hab mir ein Starterpaket via mmoga geholt vor einigen wochen (damals 11 eur glaube ich) mit denselben helden, skin und mount. Hat einwandfrei geklappt; wenn du also keyshops nicht abgeneigt bist würd ich da nochmal schauen und ggf. ein paar euro sparen. ansonsten geht der preis iO finde ich (2 helden für je 10k gold und die anderen die alle 7k und abwärts kosten)


----------



## ChrisSteadfast (14. August 2015)

Mich würde halt interessieren ob es das neue bunde Eroberer schon gibt und was das kostet. Weil die sollen halt dynamisch sein vom preis wenn man schon einen Helden hat. Habe aus beiden infragekommenden bundle die supporter.


----------



## smOothee (14. August 2015)

> [A]nd we’re pleased to announce that Dynamic Bundles will arrive to the Shop with our next major Heroes patch!



Coming Soon: Dynamic Bundles

Das betrifft wohl den Patch, der momentan auf dem PTR ist. Bis dahin müsstest du dich also noch gedulden.


----------



## ChrisSteadfast (14. August 2015)

Ah ok. Diesen Satz hatte ich übersehen.
Dann warte ich glaub ich noch ein wenig.


----------



## SaPass (15. August 2015)

Madfurion schrieb:


> Ich habe mal in HotS den * ingame Channel PCGHextreme *  erstellt, dann kann jeder beitreten und man muss nicht immer einzeln die Battle Tags austauschen.
> 
> Einfach im Hauptmenü von HotS im Chat */join PCGHextreme* eingeben.
> 
> Dort kann man dann glaube ich besser Gruppen finden als über den reddit Channel und vor allem mit Leuten aus dem Forum spielen.



Super Sache. Warum hat Blizzard egtl. nicht die ganze Community-Funktionen aus den anderen Spielen wie SC2 oder D3 übernommen? ...


----------



## Gripschi (15. August 2015)

Kommt bestimmt als super Patch raus


----------



## iorael (17. August 2015)

Spiele jetzt auch seit ein paar Wochen Hots War vorher reiner LoL-Spieler. 
Mich nervt nur wahnsinnig das man so dermaßen abhängig vom Setup ist...

Ich bin jetzt Heldenligalevel 8. Hoffentlich bald 1.


----------



## Veriquitas (17. August 2015)

SaPass schrieb:


> Super Sache. Warum hat Blizzard egtl. nicht die ganze Community-Funktionen aus den anderen Spielen wie SC2 oder D3 übernommen? ...



Steht intern auf der Liste, gibt aber noch keine konkreten Pläne.


----------



## Madfurion (17. August 2015)

Ich finde Blizzard sollte anfangen mal an der Balance der Helden zu arbeiten und diejenigen die nie gespielt werden wieder spielbar machen. 

Ich kann mich noch an die Alpha erinnern, als Arthas wegen der Kombination aus Schaden+Tankiness+CC richtig stark war. Was macht Blizz? 
Nimmt den Schaden weg (völlig in Ordnung) und dann noch einen Großteil der Utility und Tankiness. Selbes Spiel bei Stitches und Chen. Klar waren die stark aber wenn dann der Nerfhammer kommt, macht er die Helden fast unspielbar. (siehe Popularität auf Hotslogs)

Ich hab nun fast alle Helden und bin durch die Unausgeglichenheit der Helden nicht so betroffen da ich wechseln kann. Für jemand der neu anfängt und sich dann Lili, Raynor und Diablo kauft ist es aber sehr frustrierend wenn er merkt dass er sich "schwache Helden" gekauft hat. Anstatt starke Helden in Grund und Boden zu nerfen sollten sie lieber erstmal alle Helden auf ein einheitliches LvL stellen. Dann könnten sich dadurch auch unterschiedliche Spielweisen entwickeln. Bei manchen Helden wäre das auch echt einfach. Lili zum Beispiel müsste nur ein zielbaren Heal dazubekommen. 

Für die 3 neuen Helden kann ich jetzt schon sagen das sie stark sein werden und danach angepasst werden. Wenn sie es so machen wie bei Leoric finde ich es ok, sollten sie es aber wie bei Thrall machen wäre ich stark enttäuscht (wurde auch von ultra stark zu trash gemacht).  

So das waren jetzt die Gedanken die mir seit längerem im Kopf herumschwirren und die ich mal teilen musste


----------



## Veriquitas (17. August 2015)

Den einzigen den ich momenten zu schwach finde ist Nova, die bräuchte halt nen Buff. Was Lili angeht, ist das ja absicht das diese keinen Heal hat der gezielt wirkt, das muss man dann mit den Movement ausgleichen. Das Problem ist auch nicht unbedingt das einige Helden zu stark sind sondern leichter zu spielen, die sind natürlich beliebter gerade bei der Masse. Es gibt zu wenig Leute die sich selber Gedanken mache. Mir wurde zb. gesagt. Leoric sei zu schwach vor dem Nerf, ich hab ihn aber genauso gespielt mit der Skillung aufgrund dessen er generft wurde. Weil ich mir einfach selber Gedanke gemacht habe, das sollten viel mehr Spieler machen. Sich Guides reinzuziehen und sich T-Listen anzukugen macht keinen guten Spieler aus.


----------



## smOothee (17. August 2015)

Nun Madfurion hat schon nicht ganz unrecht. Sieht man sich die Proszene an, ist ziemlich klar, was die Toppicks sind - und das zieht sich halt dann auch durch, wenn die Leute diesselben Helden spielen weil sie eben nicht ohne Grund als stark gelten. Das Problem ist, dass trotz dem noch eher kleinen Roster Änderungen an nur 1-2 Helden das ganze Metagame ändern können. Ich würde mal sagen abwarten, der Patch der morgen live geht bringt ja so einige Änderungen. Sgt. Hammer zB könnte wieder spielbarer werden - mal sehen. Blizzard muss einfach dranbleiben, was wichtigeres als Balance und eine ausgewogene Palette an Helden die sich nicht auf 5 Toppicks beschränkt gibt es kaum.


----------



## Veriquitas (17. August 2015)

Auch bei den Pros ist immer irgendwas anderes Stark, bei denen ändert sich auch was. Die experimentieren ja auch selber. Gibt mit Sicherheit noch genug Dinge die die Pros nicht gerafft haben, das Spiel ist noch relativ Jung.


----------



## smOothee (17. August 2015)

Das habe ich auch nicht bestritten - nur der Meta wird halt schon recht stark von denen bestimmt. Und da momentan die beiden Mages so stark sind ist zB Zeratul auch so stark. Würde sich zB das ändern, wäre Zeratul auch nichtmehr so stark wie momentan. Das scheint mir das Problem, das ganze ist sehr verwoben miteinander, 1 Änderungen bringt soviele Dinge mit sich, die man evtl. nicht immer im Voraus abschätzen kann.


----------



## Madfurion (17. August 2015)

Ich habe gestern bei fnatic gegen Liquid auch ein Team aus den Vikings, abathur, tyrael, rehgar und ilidan gesehen. Und das hat sogar super geklappt da sie einfach mehr xp gesammelt hatten und dann erst gekämpft haben.
So Kombination lassen sich halt nur im 5er Team spielen. Ich freu mich ja schon wenn ich in SoloQ arthas+kerrigan oder stitches und tyrande bekomme.

Bei Nova und zeratul hat Blizzard mMn richtig gute Arbeit gemacht. Nova war vor der Änderung mit rewind und overdrive in der Lage auch einen Tank mit einem Schlag zu töten, zeratul ist jetzt auch besser zu spielen als zuvor. Beide profitieren klar von dem Meta mit 2 Magiern. 

Bei lili ist das Problem dass sie keinen Burst ausgleichen kann im Vergleich zu den anderen Heilern. Malf bekommt jetzt 50% mehr initial heal und wird dadurch noch besser, BW wird zwar besser aber das reicht auch nicht.

Ich finde auch dass durch die vielen Maps immer andere Kombinationen gespielt werden, auf der neuen Map wird es vermutlich kein Lategame geben, ergo ist azmo etwas schwächer.Ich würd mich halt freuen wenn sie jedem Helden eine wirkliche Daseinsberechtigung geben sodass man sie wieder spielen kann.


----------



## smOothee (17. August 2015)

Das Liquid vs. Fnatic Game hab ich auch gesehen - sehr coole Sache war das, Liquid ist einfach saustark. Ein wenig Variation gibt es ja schon in den Maps was Heldenpicks anbelangt - gerade in dem Bereich könnte Blizzard die Stärken ihres Mobas ausspielen und ein wenig "diversifizieren" Heldentechnisch


----------



## ChrisSteadfast (19. August 2015)

HotS & Diablo 3 - Beide spielen und exklusive Belohnung kassieren - GameStar

Hört sich doch ganz nett an. Das bedeutet ich habe demnächst einen Helden und ein reittier umsonst.

Ich freue mich darauf wenn es endlich eine neue heldenrota gibt. Momentan spielen so viele abathur und können es nicht.


----------



## Thaurial (19. August 2015)

Diablo haben schon so viele Leute, u.a vom dem Starter Pack. Ich finde da hätten sie sich was netteres einfallen lassen können bzw. einen Ersatz falls man den schon hat.


----------



## ChrisSteadfast (19. August 2015)

Das stimmt. für mich ich das ganze halt Interessant, weil ich ihn noch nicht habe. Aber generell ist es eine nette Idee, gerade für neu einsteiger in HOTS oder für diejenigen wie mich die kein Starter Pack mit Diablo haben.

Coole Idee wäre gewesen, wenn man in Diablo 3 einen speziellen Erfolg für die Season einbaut. Wenn man z.b. mit einem Mönch gewisse Zeit gespielt oder bestimmte Aufgaben in  Season 4 erreicht hat wird dieser in HOTS freigeschaltet. So würde man beide Spiele super supporten.

Aber wir wollen ja nicht meckern wenn es mal was umsonst gibt.

Ich werde zu Season 4 wieder voll einsteigen in diablo 3 und ab einem gewissen lvl, werde ich wieder auf hots schwenken und zwischendurch ein bisschen CouchGaming mit fifa und co.


----------



## Thaurial (19. August 2015)

Klar,

es ist ne nette Aktion. Am meisten profitieren immer die, die noch nicht viel Ingame Material haben. So soll das ja auch sein, damit genau diese eher einsteigen oder weitermachen.


----------



## Madfurion (21. August 2015)

Ja Diablo würde mich im jetzigen Zustand auch nicht umwerfen, ist einer der wenigen Helden die ich mir nicht gekauft habe (und auch nicht kaufen werde). 
Ich glaube Blizzard hätte auch einen Diablo Character der Wahl machen können, dann hätte jeder das Äquivalent zu seinem D3 Hero nehmen können bzw einen der Bösewichte. Kosten zwar 10.000 anstatt 7.000 aber das würde Blizz auch nichts ausmachen. Ich gehe ja davon aus das Diablo als nächster Hero günstiger gemacht wird


----------



## Invisible_XXI (21. August 2015)

es macht so spaß... vor dem patch rang 7 in der hero league und seitdem habe ich quasi alle spiele verloren. mittlerweile 15 in folge... dafuq?
und so schlecht spiele ich eigentlich nicht... wobei ich da schon sehr ins zweifeln gekommen bin.

stats sind zwar bei weitem nicht alles, aber ein anhaltspunkt dafür, dass ich nicht komplett dreck spiele:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Edit: Von den 20 Platzierungsspielen nun also genau 18 verloren. Keine Ahnung, was bei den anderen 2 Spielen los war... und Rang 22 geworden oO
Edit2: Mit der Platzierung ist es auch nicht besser geworden. Weitere 10 Spiele, weitere 9 Niederlagen... beinahe immer die gleiche Nummer: Ich beste Stats im Team in allen Bereichen - bei jedem Teamfight und bei allen Objectives dabei, dennoch nichts zu holen. Langsam glaube ich an einen Fluch.


----------



## Madfurion (23. August 2015)

Ja das mit den Placement Games ist nicht so logisch. Auf reddit meinte auch jemand er habe alle verloren und war Rang 20. Ich hab selber noch keine Placement Games gemacht aber wenn dann werde ich auch versuchen als 2er Gruppe reinzukommen


----------



## Madfurion (23. August 2015)

Also durch die neue Regelung der AI Games kann man ganz schön gut Gold farmen. Mit einem 5 man Push gegen Beginner AI kann man die Spiele locker in 7 Minuten beenden.

Wenn man dann davon ausgeht das man 8 Spiele pro Stunde schafft sind das 10x8 = 80 Gold.

80 Gold durch normale Spiele zu erreichen sind 2 Wins + 1 Niederlage, und die müssen dann natürlich auch innerhalb von 60 Minuten fertig sein.

Klar sind die Bot Games langweilig und nicht besonders fordernd aber wenn man seine "Play 8 Games" Quest schnell fertig haben will und nicht viel Zeit hat ist das echt super.


----------



## alexcologne (24. August 2015)

Hi,

an der Heldenligar wurde das Ranking geändert.


Lade doch mal deine Replay Hotslogs hoch. Dann erstellt das System daraus dein MMR.

Da kannst du sehen ob du richtig geranked bist bzw ob du so gut bist wie du denkst.
Ist evtl. wie bei SC2.

Aber was ich so mitbekomem sind viele nicht mehr so hoch geranked wie vorher was auch richtig ist. Was da teilweise für leute in Streams auf Rang 1 waren ging auf keine Kuhhaut.
Möchte damit nicht sagen das es bei dir zutreffend ist aber die guten Spieler die ich hin und wieder verfolge sind nach dem Placement alle auf Rang 6 gewesen. Und zwar "ALLE"


----------



## GeneralGonzo (25. August 2015)

Madfurion schrieb:


> Ich finde auch dass durch die vielen Maps immer andere Kombinationen gespielt werden, auf der neuen Map wird es vermutlich kein Lategame geben, ergo ist azmo etwas schwächer.Ich würd mich halt freuen wenn sie jedem Helden eine wirkliche Daseinsberechtigung geben sodass man sie wieder spielen kann.



Das wird schwierig, je größer die Anzahl der Helden wird. Man merkt jetzt schon, dass die neuen Helden oft durchschlagskräftiger sind als die ersten Vorgestellten.
Ähnlich ergeht es ja auch den anderen Mobas. Z.B. bietet LoL übwer 140 Helden, davon sind aber mindestens 10% Helden, die kaum jemand spielt und daher keine wirkliche Daseinsberechtigung mehr haben. Wird bei HotS ähnlich werden....


----------



## Invisible_XXI (29. August 2015)

Neue Helden sind teuer und zunächst immer etwas zu stark... bis halt mit den nächsten 2 patches wieder für ordnung gesorgt wird. dann kommen aber schon wieder die nächsten neuen - zu starken - chars. 'nettes' geschäftsmodell...

habe nun mal ein paar replays auf hotslogs hochgeladen und siehe da, nur platin liga. bin ich wohl doch nicht so gut, wie ich es gern hätte und rang 22 somit wohl verdient...  auf der anderen seite ist nun nach einer woche pause glücklicherweise die loosing streak zu ende und ich gewinne wieder deutlich mehr spiele. direkt mal von rang 22 auf 14 an nur einem abend. scheint als könnte ich bald wieder dort sein, wo ich vor dem patch aufgehört habe. so um rang 8 rum war das.


----------



## b0s (30. August 2015)

Ich hab derzeit das komische Phänomen, dass ich im Quick Match die schrottigsten Teams kriege und derzeit eine geschätzte Winrate von 30% der letzten 10 Matches hab (hotslogs grad down). Fühlt sich an als wenn meine QM MMR halbiert wurde.
Richtig aktiv habe ich jetzt zwei Wochen vor dem Patch gespielt und da hatte ich ne gesunde Mischung aus kompetenten Mitspielern und laufenden Brotkrümeln. Jetzt nicht mehr :/

Die veröffentlichten Änderungen beziehen sich ja lediglich auf Hero League, daher wundert mich das schon sehr.
Hat noch wer die Erfahrung gemacht?


----------



## Invisible_XXI (2. September 2015)

Erzähl mir was von schrottigen Teams...
Jetzt schon 3 Runden nacheinander mit KI im Team... eine Runde, bei der 2 Healer genommen werden... Illidan muss auch immer dabei sein, unabhängig von der Map... und nun grade eine Runde, wo alle 4 Teammates Assassinen wählen... dann eine Sonya, die unbedingt den Boss machen möchte. Egal, ob wir in Unterzahl sind oder sonst was... ich bin gewiss nicht der beste Spieler, aber heute Abend scheinen mal wieder enorm viele Vollidioten unterwegs zu sein


----------



## Zybba (2. September 2015)

Regt euch besser über solche schlechten Partien nicht so nachhaltig auf.
Versucht es lieber mit Galgenhumor zu sehen. Bei mir hats lange gedauert, bis das geklappt hat. Manchmal rege ich mich dennoch auf. ^^

Man muss sich wie bei jedem MOBA damit abfinden, dass locker 50% der Spieler nicht zu gebrauchen sind.
Dazu sollte man sich vor Augen halten, dass man selber zeitweise auch zu diesen 50% zählt.


----------



## Gripschi (2. September 2015)

Letztens 5er Assasinen Team 

Extrem knapp aber gewonnen.

In Skyforge hat Ich nen Supporter dabei der dauernd Aggro hatte und es nicht raffte , für was bin Ich da nen Tank


----------



## alexcologne (2. September 2015)

Es gibt eigenlich weder gegen die KI noch im Quick match keine Probleme bei der Klassen wahl.

Wenn ein Team 4 Assis nimmt und einen Warrior so hat zu 95% das Gegner Team auch keine andere Kombo.

Solch ein team wird niemals gegen ein Team mit 3 Support/Assain Tank und Unterstützer Spielen.

Wer es nicht glaub sollte selber mal eine Gruppe aufbauen mit z.B 4 oder besser 5 Personen und alle nehmen einen Warrior oder alle nehmen einen Unterstützer.

Ihr werdet sehen das ihr selbst Abends Teilweise 500sec und länger auf ein Spiel warten müsst.
Wenn ihr dann eine halbwegs normal zusammenstellung nehmt flups max 40-70sec.
Am ehsten findet man noch einen gegner mit 5 Assis bzw Spezis. Scheinbar werden die irgendwie ähnlich gewertet oder zumindest mit der Wartezeit mehr und mehr angepasst(range).

Heldenliga ist natürlich was anderes.

Wobei ich selber dort das hotslogs MMR nicht verstehe. Bekomme meist genau so viele Punkte wie die anderen und bin selber nur Rang 30 und Spiele zu 80% mit leuten zusammen die Rang 12-18 haben.
Ich bekomme zwar sehr viele Ranglistenpunkte (wahrscheinlich mehr als die anderen) allerdings genau das gleiche MMR in hotslogs wie die und ich verliere  dort genau so viele. Bin dort in zur Zeit in Silber und mit denen ich Spiele sind meist in Platin und ganz selten auch mal Diamand. Andere sind wirklich die Ausnahme. Bin mir nicht sicher wodurch das kommt und ist mir eigenlich egal. Im Quickmatach bin ich im schnitt im oberen drittel von Platin. Hab bei beidem ca 200Spiele über ca. 90 Tagen was in etwa im schnitt 1,5 Stunden am Tag sind.

Gruß


----------



## Madfurion (2. September 2015)

Hotslogs kannst du für das MMR vergessen solange das nicht wirklich jeder Spieler verwendet, das interne MMR von Blizzard ist das einzige was zählt und auch für das Matchmaking verantwortlich ist. 

In QM rege ich mich auch nicht mehr darüber auf eine bescheuerte Teamzusammenstellung zu haben, 1) gehts um nichts und 2) wurde das durch die Änderungen schon gut gemacht. Der größte Faktor der zu einem Win führt ist der Healer, und den bekommen dann beide Teams.

Was ich viel nerviger finde sind Leute in Hero League die in der letzten sekunde sowas sagen wie "ich kann keinen heiler spielen" und dann illidan nehmen (team ohne Support) oder leute die AFK gehen und dann entweder mit dem Random abkacken oder sogar gleich als AFK leaven. Verlieren 4 das Spiel weil einer im Draft schon nicht anwesend war.  
Bin aber optimistisch da Blizzard das Spiel ja richtig groß haben möchte und sie auch daran arbeiten genau so Sachen zu beseitigen. Wenn noch ein QM mit Draft kommen würde, wäre das natürlich auch für den Umstieg auf HL praktisch, kann man schon etwas üben und sehen was gut ist und was nicht.


----------



## Invisible_XXI (10. September 2015)

Kann es sein, dass seit dem letzten Patch das Ranking komplett verrückt spielt?
Ich kriege scheinbar wahrlos massiv viele Punkte (so um die 240-300) pro Partie, obwohl das andere Team nicht wesentlich besser von den Rängen ist als das eigene... manchmal gibts aber auch normal Punkte... das wechselt sich ständig ab, obwohl mein Rang leider Gottes immer zwischen 16 und 20 zu rotieren scheint 

Und um mir den Frust von der Seele zu schreiben: Kann es sein, dass gefühlte 80% der Randoms in der Liga absolut nicht teamfähig sind?! Es beginnt ja schon bei den Picks. Auf meine Standard Begrüßung "hi team. preselections please" reagiert mit Glück genau einer im Team... ist es denn so schwer "Hi" zu schreiben? Und ist es so schwer sich vorher als TEAM abzustimmen, was für Helden genommen werden?? Die Runden gehen noch nicht mal los und ich habe schon einen Hals, weil offenbar niemand in der Lage ist zu kommunizieren, geschweige denn, sich rechtzeitig mit dem Team abzustimmen...  da kommen dann schon die ersten Vollidioten mit der Einstellung "Mir egal was ihr sagt, ich nehme diesen Helden und basta". Genau so schon gelesen! Nun gut, immerhin hat derjenige es mal geschafft, etwas zu tippen 
Es trübt so dermaßen stark den Spielspaß, dass in nahezu jeder Runde mindestens ein Vollidiot, AFKler oder sonst was dabei sein muss. So viele Runden mit einer KI im eigenen Team in der letzten Zeit... und trotzdem immer satt Minuspunkte 
Nun gut, eines hat der Patch bereits geholfen: Jetzt hatte ich auch schon 3-4 Mal den Fall, dass mal die Deppen im anderen Team sind. Ich war regelrecht verblüfft. Das ist vorher noch nie passiert.
Im großen und Ganzen scheint der Patch also irgendwie einiges anders zu machen, was die Punkte und Teamzuweisung anbelangt. Für mich ist das Spielerlebnis zwar immer noch oft echt mies, aber zumindest öfter als vorher auch gut


----------



## SlapJack (11. September 2015)

Du meinst die Heldenliga oder? Naja viele Spielen die Mittlerweile ja nur noch einfach so wie sie fürher die Quick Matches gespielt haben. Außerdem ist es manchmal auch besser, sie nehmen Helden die sie können, als welche die sie nicht können und zum Team passen. Aber ja ohne Leute im TS macht das ganze leider nur bedingt Spaß. 

Hab HOTS auch lange lange dauergezockt aber wenn die Leute zum Spielen fehlen, dann wirds halt doch nur nervig wegen witziger Randoms. Immerhin gibts dank denen die tollen Youtube Fails  

Mit dem Patch wurde ja geändert, das man Maximal zu 2. in der Gruppe in die Heldenliga kann. D.h. es sind nun mehr random Gruppen anzutreffen und somit die chance für noobs im Gegnerischen Team größer. Außerdem wurde auch die Punkteberechnung Angepasst. Ich meine, wenn die Leute in deinem Team ein Niedrigeres Raiting haben als du, kriegst du mehr Punkte dafür um nicht wegen low-lvl Mitspielern Punkte zu verlieren. Eventuell sind die Punkte deshalb so random bei dir 

Wie viele Spielen denn hier vom Forum noch? Gefühlt ist fast nie jemand im PCGH Channel bzw. es schreibt bzw. Antwortet eigentlich nie jemand. Falls wer mal Spontan jemand zum Zocken sucht, so kann man mich auch gerne Adden. #SlapJack2314 wäre mein Battle-Tag falls mich wer adden mag.


----------



## Invisible_XXI (11. September 2015)

Ja, Heldenliga. 
Ich stimme zu, dass man besser die Chars spielt, die man beherrscht. ABER man sollte imho eine gute Auswahl an Helden beherrschen bevor man in die Liga geht, damit man eben flexibel auf die Picks des eigenen sowie des gegnerischen Teams reagieren kann. Das heißt, dass man von den 4 verschiedenen Klassen zumindest mal 2 beherrschen und eine dritte 'können' sollte.  Pro Klasse sollte man bei 2 Charakteren genau wissen, was zu tun ist. Dann ist es recht wahrscheinlich, dass man eine vernünftige Auswahl hinbekommt und evtl. eingeschränkteren Mitspielern aushelfen kann - falls die nicht ihre Wunschpicks bekommen. Hilft natürlich auch nur, wenn die Leute bei der Heldenauswahl mal miteinander kommunizieren...
Wer das nicht kann, soll halt Quick Matches machen, bis er es kann. Alles andere ist unter Umständen eine Zumutung für die anderen Teammates.


----------



## ChrisSteadfast (11. September 2015)

SlapJack schrieb:


> Wie viele Spielen denn hier vom Forum noch? Gefühlt ist fast nie jemand im PCGH Channel bzw. es schreibt bzw. Antwortet eigentlich nie jemand. Falls wer mal Spontan jemand zum Zocken sucht, so kann man mich auch gerne Adden. #SlapJack2314 wäre mein Battle-Tag falls mich wer adden mag.



Ich Spiele noch, aber Momentan immer im Wechsel mit Diablo. Daher habe ich auch noch immer nicht lvl 30 erreicht und kann daher noch keine heldenliga spielen. Ich weiß auch nicht ob ich mir das zutraue im Moment. Gerade wegen dem von euch angesprochenem Problem.

Die einzigen Helden die ich beherrsche sind: 
ETC, Sylvanas, Lili, Rehgar, Valla und Butcher.
Versuche mich vermehrt an Jaina und Raynor dort habe ich aber noch Probleme, da mir der Escape fehlt oder/und ich zu offensiv agiere. 
Der Held der mir richtig schwer fällt ist Diablo.

Eines der Größten Probleme sehe ich allerdings auch in der Kommunikation. Weißt man seine Mitspieler darauf hin, das es in Team fights besser wäre auf den DD oder den heal zu gehen oder doch mal gefokused wird. So erhält man meist nur eine kontraproduktive Antwort oder beleidigungen. Klar ich muss auch noch einiges dazu lernen, aber ich höre mir auch gerne tipps an und versuche diese umzusetzen und nicht stur meine Linie zu verfolgen.


----------



## Fillmore (13. September 2015)

Hallo Leute 

Wollte mal fragen, wie das denn eigentlich geht, Leute im Spiel eine Freundschaftsanfrage zu senden?
Manchmal hat man ein ganz gutes Team und ich würde gerne den Einen oder Anderen später mal in eine Gruppe einladen, falls er online ist.
Außerdem wollte ich mal wissen, ob man die Kamerabewegung deaktivieren kann mit der Maus im Spielfeld. Das nervt immer wenn man an den Bildschirmrand kommt. Immer dieses "L" Gedrücke da zum "nachjustieren" 

Danke und schönen Sonntag noch.
Bin wieder daddeln


----------



## SaPass (13. September 2015)

Du kannst doch einfach die Leertaste drücken, damit die Kamera wieder zu einem Champ springt. Das geht doch recht intuitiv.


----------



## SlapJack (14. September 2015)

Hmm ich glaube nach einem Spiel kannst du auf deine Freundesliste gehen und siehst dann manchmal die Namen der Leute die mit dir eben im Spiel waren. Sowas gabs zumindest mal ne Zeit lang. Ob das noch so ist müsste ich aber erstmal Überprüfen. 

Generell spielt man ja nicht nur Heldenliga, zumal man ab einer Gruppe mit mehr als 2 Leuten eh in die Teamliga müsste. Deshalb ist es auch kein Problem wenn du noch nicht 40 bist oder noch nicht alle Helden hast. Es könnte höchstens sein, dass die gegner Ebenfalls ein besseres Lvl haben, was aber auch nicht Automatisch heist, dass die gegner besser sind


----------



## Fillmore (15. September 2015)

SaPass schrieb:


> Du kannst doch einfach die Leertaste drücken, damit die Kamera wieder zu einem Champ springt. Das geht doch recht intuitiv.



Hat super funktioniert, vielen Dank 



SlapJack schrieb:


> Hmm ich glaube nach einem Spiel kannst du auf deine Freundesliste gehen und siehst dann manchmal die Namen der Leute die mit dir eben im Spiel waren. Sowas gabs zumindest mal ne Zeit lang. Ob das noch so ist müsste ich aber erstmal Überprüfen.



Werde ich auch mal machen. Nachher gleich wieder ne Runde drauf hauen 
Wäre aber super wenn das so gehen würde.


----------



## ChrisSteadfast (15. September 2015)

Also ich muss sagen. Ich warte drauf das es endlich ein Art clan gibt. 
Der Channel ist ganz net aber wie schnell übersieht man dort was, gerade während einem spiel.

Bei einem clan würde man direkt sehen wer ist online, wer spielt gerade.

Werde heute abend ab circa 10  halb 11 wieder hots spielen, falls jemand Interesse hat auf ein qm mein tag ist: Draculis#2177


----------



## Fillmore (15. September 2015)

ChrisSteadfast schrieb:


> Also ich muss sagen. Ich warte drauf das es endlich ein Art clan gibt.
> Der Channel ist ganz net aber wie schnell übersieht man dort was, gerade während einem spiel.
> 
> Bei einem clan würde man direkt sehen wer ist online, wer spielt gerade.



Ja da hast du recht! Eine Clan- oder Gildenfunktion wäre der Hammer!

Weiß eigentlich jemand, ob Nova sichtbar für den Gegner wird, wenn man sich im stealth auf das Reittier setzt? Sieht immer so auslassen wäre sie kurz sichtbar?


----------



## SlapJack (16. September 2015)

Soweit ich weis wirst du da nicht sichtbar.


----------



## SaPass (16. September 2015)

Ich hätte nun genau das Gegenteil behauptet. Sich aufs Reittier setzen unterbricht den Stealth für ein oder zwei Sekunden. Genauso wie wenn du eine deiner anderen Fähigkeiten nutzt.


----------



## Madfurion (16. September 2015)

Wenn du dich als Nova oder Zerathul aufs Reittier begibst wirst du während der Aktion und die 2-3 Sekunden danach sichtbar. Die einzige Nova Aktion die dich nicht sichtbar macht ist das Holo Decoy. Als Zerathul kannst du auch unsichtbar Blink benutzen, wenn du skillst geht auch seine W-Bombe und du bleibst unsichtbar.


----------



## Fillmore (16. September 2015)

Okay, also sieht man mich also. Gut zu wissen.

Habe gestern wieder ein paar Runden gespielt. Heroes ist ab sofort mein favorite game - was sogar vorher Battlefield 4 war


----------



## Invisible_XXI (16. September 2015)

Zum Thema Freundschaftsanfragen versenden:
1. Im Spiel die Scores aufrufen (mit TAB). Bei jedem Spieler ist am Ende der Zeile ein Zahnrad, draufklicken --> Profil anklicken oder direkt eine Anfrage schicken
2. Nach dem Spiel gibts bei den Scores nochmal die gleiche Möglichkeit 
3. Eine weitere Möglichkeit außerhalb des aktuellen Spiels ist es, den Chat zu öffnen und einen Rechtsklick auf den Namen des Spielers zu machen - falls sie denn was geschrieben haben...


----------



## Fillmore (17. September 2015)

Ich habe während des Spiels mit dem Zahnrad nur die Möglichkeit, Spieler Stumm zu stellen oder zu melden.


----------



## alexcologne (18. September 2015)

Hi,

ich sehe Nova und Zeratul immer. Auch wenn sie im Stealth sind es sei den es ist eine ganz hektische Situation wobei zumindest Nova da eh meist am Rennen ist und Zeratul so bald es schlecht für ihn/Team aussieht sofort weckblinked.

Gruß


----------



## GeneralGonzo (21. September 2015)

alexcologne schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> ich sehe Nova und Zeratul immer. Auch wenn sie im Stealth sind es sei den es ist eine ganz hektische Situation wobei zumindest Nova da eh meist am Rennen ist und Zeratul so bald es schlecht für ihn/Team aussieht sofort weckblinked.
> 
> Gruß



Ja, das kann man, da der Hintergrund auf ihren Positionen leicht verschwommen ist. Es benötigt aber viel Übung, sie zu erkennen. 
Einfacher ist es, wenn Nova flieht und unsichtbar wird, dann kann man sie durchaus auch noch verfolgen durch dieses "blurring" ! Eigentlich nicht i.O., da es ihre Stärken sind, komplett (!) unsichtbar zu sein...


----------



## Thaurial (21. September 2015)

GeneralGonzo schrieb:


> Ja, das kann man, da der Hintergrund auf ihren Positionen leicht verschwommen ist. Es benötigt aber viel Übung, sie zu erkennen.
> Einfacher ist es, wenn Nova flieht und unsichtbar wird, dann kann man sie durchaus auch noch verfolgen durch dieses "blurring" ! Eigentlich nicht i.O., da es ihre Stärken sind, komplett (!) unsichtbar zu sein...



sooo schwer sind sie nicht zu sehen finde ich. Wenn man alleine auf einer Lane ist und nicht gerade in einen Kampf verwickelt, dann erkennt man das mit etwas Übrung recht gute - finde ich


----------



## NurDieAushilfe (22. September 2015)

Thaurial schrieb:


> sooo schwer sind sie nicht zu sehen finde ich. Wenn man alleine auf einer Lane ist und nicht gerade in einen Kampf verwickelt, dann erkennt man das mit etwas Übrung recht gute - finde ich



ja aber das sind ja auch nicht die kritischen Situationen im 1on1 gg Nova auf ner leeren Lane.

Im Endeffekt ist es so, sie scoutet oder ist im teamfight diejenige die dafür sorgt, dass die low hp Gegner nicht nach hinten abhauen sondern sterben  
und Sie in dem Getümmel zu sehen, gerade wenn Sie Ihre Holos zündet ist wirklich nicht mehr einfach, jedenfalls für mich und ich denke ich sehe mehr als so manch anderer, jedenfalls zeigt sich das wenn wir im TS sind und ich die anderen immer vor Stealthgegnern warne.


----------



## Invisible_XXI (7. Oktober 2015)

Dieses Matchmaking ist doch bekackt! Heldenliga, mittlerweile von Rang 8 auf 15 abgestiegen. Ständig Leute im Team, die gerade einmal 150 Spiele insg. gemacht haben... Leute, die mit Helden-Level 2 starten.... Leute, die Abathur auf Level 5 haben und nicht den blassesten Schimmer haben, ob er in ein Team passt oder nicht... Leute, die ihre Helden aufgrund der daily quests aussuchen - egal ob das jetzt ins Team passt oder nicht... Nova First Picks... 3 Tanks in einem Team, 3 Healer... Und dann im Spiel so "Och, wir machen ja gar keinen Schaden".... /ironie on/  ach tatsächlich?! Hat ja keiner während der Picks gesagt... /ironie off/
Und dann spielt man schon Healer, bspw. Lilie, spammt Q, W, E und R ohne Ende stellt Healing Wands auf usw. usf. und die Leute kriegen es natürlich trotzdem hin, ständig zu sterben. Und dann muss man sich anhören, dass der Healer Schuld sei. Wo doch die 3 Tanks im Team so imba wären...  Aber Hauptsache mal die Skins gekauft, damit man schick aussieht...

Da kann man einfach nicht anders, als so arrogant zu werden (sein), dass man sich ständig fragen muss "Spielen denn wirklich SO viele Vollidioten dieses Spiel? Und warum werden die andauernd in meine Games gematcht?!?"  
Sobald man mal mit einem kompetenten, teamfähigen Team unterwegs ist, macht das Game irre Laune und auch Niederlagen sind dann überhaupt nicht schlimm. Aber ständig wegen solcher *************** überrollt zu werden und dann auch noch von denen angekackt zu werden, verdirbt mir regelmäßig die Laune.


----------



## SaPass (7. Oktober 2015)

Invisible_XXI schrieb:


> Leute, die mit Helden-Level 2 starten....


Alle Talente haben sie trotzdem freigeschaltet. Ihnen fehlt etwas Erfahrung. Aber ein guter Spieler kann einen Helden auch halbwegs ordentlich spielen, wenn sie den Helden zum dritten Mal spielen.




Invisible_XXI schrieb:


> Und dann spielt man schon Healer, bspw. Lilie, spammt Q, W, E und R ohne Ende stellt Healing Wands auf usw. usf. und die Leute kriegen es natürlich trotzdem hin, ständig zu sterben.


"The only time you see Lili in a tournament is as a cosplay." ... um mal einen der HotS-Caster von letzem Wochenende zu zitieren. Lili ist echt nicht so toll. Reghar ist da meiner Meinung in den meisten Situationen der bessere Heiler.


----------



## GeneralGonzo (7. Oktober 2015)

Invisible_XXI schrieb:


> Dieses Matchmaking ist doch bekackt! Heldenliga, mittlerweile von Rang 8 auf 15 abgestiegen. Ständig Leute im Team, die gerade einmal 150 Spiele insg. gemacht haben... Leute, die mit Helden-Level 2 starten.... Leute, die Abathur auf Level 5 haben und nicht den blassesten Schimmer haben, ob er in ein Team passt oder nicht... Leute, die ihre Helden aufgrund der daily quests aussuchen - egal ob das jetzt ins Team passt oder nicht... Nova First Picks... 3 Tanks in einem Team, 3 Healer... Und dann im Spiel so "Och, wir machen ja gar keinen Schaden".... /ironie on/  ach tatsächlich?! Hat ja keiner während der Picks gesagt... /ironie off/
> Und dann spielt man schon Healer, bspw. Lilie, spammt Q, W, E und R ohne Ende stellt Healing Wands auf usw. usf. und die Leute kriegen es natürlich trotzdem hin, ständig zu sterben. Und dann muss man sich anhören, dass der Healer Schuld sei. Wo doch die 3 Tanks im Team so imba wären...  Aber Hauptsache mal die Skins gekauft, damit man schick aussieht...
> 
> Da kann man einfach nicht anders, als so arrogant zu werden (sein), dass man sich ständig fragen muss "Spielen denn wirklich SO viele Vollidioten dieses Spiel? Und warum werden die andauernd in meine Games gematcht?!?"
> Sobald man mal mit einem kompetenten, teamfähigen Team unterwegs ist, macht das Game irre Laune und auch Niederlagen sind dann überhaupt nicht schlimm. Aber ständig wegen solcher *************** überrollt zu werden und dann auch noch von denen angekackt zu werden, verdirbt mir regelmäßig die Laune.



Spiel einfach kein Moba. Ist nun bei HotS genauso, wie es bei LoL ist! Ich entspanne erstmal nei Heroes 7 bevor ich mal wieder ein Spiel dort wagen sollte.
Gleiche Erfahrung hier bei mir auch im übrigen....


----------



## SaPass (7. Oktober 2015)

GeneralGonzo schrieb:


> Spiel einfach kein Moba. Ist nun bei HotS genauso, wie es bei LoL ist! Ich entspanne erstmal nei Heroes 7 bevor ich mal wieder ein Spiel dort wagen sollte.
> Gleiche Erfahrung hier bei mir auch im übrigen....



Wir haben doch alle schon erlebt, dass der Bot im Team am Ende nicht der schlechteste Mitspieler ist.


----------



## Invisible_XXI (8. Oktober 2015)

SaPass schrieb:


> Alle Talente haben sie trotzdem freigeschaltet. Ihnen fehlt etwas Erfahrung. Aber ein guter Spieler kann einen Helden auch halbwegs ordentlich spielen, wenn sie den Helden zum dritten Mal spielen.
> 
> "The only time you see Lili in a tournament is as a cosplay." ... um mal einen der HotS-Caster von letzem Wochenende zu zitieren. Lili ist echt nicht so toll. Reghar ist da meiner Meinung in den meisten Situationen der bessere Heiler.



Level 2 bedeutet: 1-2 mal gespielt. Weniger Erfahrung ist beinahe unmöglich. Selbst wenn sie ansonsten sehr gute Spieler sind (ausnahmetalente oder weltbeste spieler sind wohl kaum ein argument!), werden sie mit einem Level 2 Char in jedem Falle DEUTLICH schlechter spielen, als sie es mit dem gleichen Char auf Level 10 oder höher könnten. Warum also in der Liga so einen Mist treiben? "halbwegs ordentlich" heißt so viel wie "sie kacken nicht komplett ab", was jedoch noch WEIT entfernt ist von "sie machen einen richtig guten job".

zu Lili: Klar ist sie kein Uther oder Reghar, aber sie heilt recht viel. Blenden ist bei auto-attack / auto-heal helden auch recht praktisch. Der Punkt ist: Sie heilt viel, aber die Leute beschweren sich dennoch, dass sie nicht genug Heilung bekommen, wenn sie mal wieder umgehauen wurden. Mir gehts um diese allgemeine Einstellung "Ich sterbe, also ist der Supporter Schuld".



GeneralGonzo schrieb:


> Spiel einfach kein Moba. Ist nun bei HotS genauso, wie es bei LoL ist! Ich entspanne erstmal nei Heroes 7 bevor ich mal wieder ein Spiel dort wagen sollte.
> Gleiche Erfahrung hier bei mir auch im übrigen....


Da hast du wohl recht. Hatte damals viel Demigod gespielt und war so ziemlich ganz vorne mit dabei, aber immer wieder dieser Mist haben dazu geführt, dass ich dem Genre den Rücken gekehrt habe. Dummerweise hat mich jetzt bei HotS wieder der verdammte Ehrgeiz gepackt.


----------



## GeneralGonzo (8. Oktober 2015)

Demigod habe ich auch eine ganze Weile gespielt (qusi bis zur Einstellung des Ganzen). War ein klasse Moba, nur zu wenig Helden und Karten. Aber grafisch und vom Spielgefühl her Top !


----------



## Lotto (8. Oktober 2015)

Thaurial schrieb:


> sooo schwer sind sie nicht zu sehen finde ich. Wenn man alleine auf einer Lane ist und nicht gerade in einen Kampf verwickelt, dann erkennt man das mit etwas Übrung recht gute - finde ich



Ja schlechte bis mittelmäßige Nova/Zeratul sieht man relativ einfach. Die guten aber sieht du fast nicht, weil sie sich einfach nur für 1-3 Sekunden in deinem Sichtbereich aufhalten. Die nutzen Büsche sehr geschickt aus und warten bis du gerade anderweitig beschäftigt bist.


----------



## Invisible_XXI (8. Oktober 2015)

GeneralGonzo schrieb:


> Demigod habe ich auch eine ganze Weile gespielt (qusi bis zur Einstellung des Ganzen). War ein klasse Moba, nur zu wenig Helden und Karten. Aber grafisch und vom Spielgefühl her Top !


stimmt wohl. war bisschen wenig an maps. v.a. funktionstüchtigen maps.
letzten endes hat dem game aber der beknackte netcode die beine gebrochen.
das hero-design war jedoch cool und die komplett freie kamera mit unbegrenztem zoom ist einfach genial. das vermisse ich am meisten bei hots.


----------



## GeneralGonzo (8. Oktober 2015)

Yupp, obwohl es im LAN fehlerfrei lief. Da haben wir es oft mit 6 Leuten gespielt, 3vs3!

Nun, zudem war das Blancing nicht gerade gut der paar Helden. Das Biest und der Vampir z.B. waren lategame OP !


----------



## NurDieAushilfe (9. Oktober 2015)

Gestern gg 5 heiler gespielt...
Ohne jmd rausziehen zu können echt ne harte Nuss


----------



## ChrisSteadfast (9. Oktober 2015)

SaPass schrieb:


> "The only time you see Lili in a tournament is as a cosplay." ... um mal einen der HotS-Caster von letzem Wochenende zu zitieren. Lili ist echt nicht so toll. Reghar ist da meiner Meinung in den meisten Situationen der bessere Heiler.


Dem muss ich widersprechen. Wie schon oft gesagt wurde kommt es auf das gegner Team an. Ich picke Lili vor allem wenn ich Gegner wie den Butcher und Raynor gegenüber habe. Gerade bei Butcher ist das Blenden sehr effektiv, ohne seinen massiven selfheal bekommt man diesen schnell klein (vorausgesetzt es wird gefokused)



Invisible_XXI schrieb:


> Dieses Matchmaking ist doch bekackt! Heldenliga, mittlerweile von Rang 8 auf 15 abgestiegen. Ständig Leute im Team, die gerade einmal 150 Spiele insg. gemacht haben...


Ich verstehe nicht was das damit zutun hat wie gut ein Spieler sein soll. Das einzige was die Anzahl an gesamt Spielen zeigt, ist das dieser viel im Spiel unterwegs ist. Das bedeutet aber nicht das er das ganze verstanden hat.
Ich weiß gerade nicht ob ich mehr als 150 Spiele gemacht habe, aber ich würde sagen das die Helden die ich besitze auch in der HL sehr gut beherrsche (abgesehen von Diablo und Zeratul, die ich aber auch aus diesem Grund in der HL nicht picke). 



Invisible_XXI schrieb:


> Und dann spielt man schon Healer, bspw. Lilie, spammt Q, W, E und R ohne Ende stellt Healing Wands auf usw. usf. und die Leute kriegen es natürlich trotzdem hin, ständig zu sterben. Und dann muss man sich anhören, dass der Healer Schuld sei. Wo doch die 3 Tanks im Team so imba wären...  Aber Hauptsache mal die Skins gekauft, damit man schick aussieht...


Das fällt mir auch immer wieder auf egal was passiert es ist immer der healer schuld.


Was mir aber ein viel größerer Dorn im Auge ist und mir regelmäßig den Spaß verdirbt sind Leute. Die schon während der Draft Phase nur am rum pöbeln sind. Wie z.B. das man LiLi gepicked hat, den schlechtesten Heal in Hots oder man einen Build verwendet der nach ihrer Ansicht völliger schrott ist. Das regt mich auf, es gibt in diesem Spiel nicht die eine Goldene Konstellation, was bringen mir die besten Meta Skillung wenn sie nicht der Situation entsprechen.
Meistens ignoriere ich solche Sachen, weil ich trotzdem versuche mein bestes zu geben. wenn aber dann der "PRO" Gamer noch afk geht oder nur Beleidigungen von sich gibt regt mich das auf. 

Was aber sehr schade ist. Denn wenn ich die Zeit Abends finde, nach dem meine Familie am schlafen ist, favorisiere ich zur Zeit Hots, weil es ein sehr schönes SPIEL ist. Was aber manche leider vergessen ein SPIEL bleibt ein SPIEL. 

@Invisible_XXI: Das ist nicht gegen dich gerichtet, musste aber mal gesagt werden. Gerade weil ich einer der Hots Spieler bin die nicht die zeit haben öfters online zu sein. Aber auch außerhalb davon informiere ich mich über das Spiel und überlege wie ich mich wie verbessern könnte. Dafür bin ich dann auch erst Rang 25.


----------



## Invisible_XXI (12. Oktober 2015)

ChrisSteadfast schrieb:


> Dem muss ich widersprechen. Wie schon oft gesagt wurde kommt es auf das gegner Team an. Ich picke Lili vor allem wenn ich Gegner wie den Butcher und Raynor gegenüber habe. Gerade bei Butcher ist das Blenden sehr effektiv, ohne seinen massiven selfheal bekommt man diesen schnell klein (vorausgesetzt es wird gefokused)


sehe ich auch so.



ChrisSteadfast schrieb:


> Ich verstehe nicht was das damit zutun hat wie gut ein Spieler sein soll. Das einzige was die Anzahl an gesamt Spielen zeigt, ist das dieser viel im Spiel unterwegs ist. Das bedeutet aber nicht das er das ganze verstanden hat.
> Ich weiß gerade nicht ob ich mehr als 150 Spiele gemacht habe, aber ich würde sagen das die Helden die ich besitze auch in der HL sehr gut beherrsche (abgesehen von Diablo und Zeratul, die ich aber auch aus diesem Grund in der HL nicht picke).


Je weniger Spiele desto unerfahrener der Spieler. das ist ein fakt. d.h. natürlich nicht, dass ein 150spiele spieler zwingend einen schlechteren job als ein 1500er machen muss. wir sprechen hier ja nicht über einzelfälle, sondern über mittelwerte bzw. tendenzen. es gibt auch unglaublich dämliche spieler mit einem haufen spielen. die anzahl an spielen ist dennoch ein guter indikator dafür, dass der spieler bei der heldenauswahl weniger eingeschränkt ist, dass er mehrere helden gut beherrscht und ins team zu integrieren weiß - genauso wie er mit gegnerischen helden umzugehen hat usw.
habe ich mit valla gerade einmal 20 games gemacht, habe ich vermutlich noch nicht gegen alle anderen helden mehrere 1on1 kämpfe ausgetragen und weiß somit nicht genau, welchen helden ich kleinkriege und welchen nicht. und ich weiß vielleicht noch nicht ganz genau, wann ich besser abhaue, wann ich support anfrage und wann ich einfach nur draufballer. habe ich 200 spiele mit ihr gemacht, weiß ich das ganz genau. weiß genau, bei welchem helden ich in welchem timing ausweichen, wegrennen oder einfach nur draufballern muss, wann ich um support schreien sollte usw. das ist einfach ein riesen unterschied.



ChrisSteadfast schrieb:


> Was mir aber ein viel größerer Dorn im Auge ist und mir regelmäßig den Spaß verdirbt sind Leute. Die schon während der Draft Phase nur am rum pöbeln sind. Wie z.B. das man LiLi gepicked hat, den schlechtesten Heal in Hots oder man einen Build verwendet der nach ihrer Ansicht völliger schrott ist. Das regt mich auf, es gibt in diesem Spiel nicht die eine Goldene Konstellation, was bringen mir die besten Meta Skillung wenn sie nicht der Situation entsprechen.
> Meistens ignoriere ich solche Sachen, weil ich trotzdem versuche mein bestes zu geben. wenn aber dann der "PRO" Gamer noch afk geht oder nur Beleidigungen von sich gibt regt mich das auf.



Ja, die Leute sind nervig... nach 2min gametime aufgeben wollen, nur am meckern statt sich zu konzentrieren oder zu helfen. ich gehöre übrigens nicht zu dieser spielergruppe  ich gebe immer bis zum schluss mein bestes, mute eher als dass ich meckere und versuche zu helfen wo es nur geht. ich heule mich dann an anderer stelle aus: offenbar hier im forum 
auf der anderen seite kann ich es verstehen, dass man schnell in ner miesen laune ist und es dann schwierig ist sich zu beherrschen... man erlebt einfach ne menge ******* und wird entsprechend massiv frustriert. besonders wenn man ehrgeizig ist und wegen anderer nicht vorankommt.


----------



## Invisible_XXI (2. November 2015)

Nachdem ich immer so meckere, wollte ich einfach mal etwas positives schreiben:
In letzter Zeit läuft es erschreckend gut. Zwar gibt es immer noch Leute in der Charakter-Auswahl, die Heroes picken, bei denen man nur den Kopf schütteln kann, aber offenbar habe ich genug Glück, dass im Gegnerteam einfach die schlechteren/unkoordinierteren Leute landen.
Habe nun schon 2-3 Spiele gehabt, in denen mein Team einfach wie gegen die leichteste KI über das andere Team drübergerollt ist... wie auch immer das möglich ist, denn von den Rängen und der Erfahrung hat es durchaus gepasst.

 Das Matchmaking ist und bleibt einfach seltsam. Ausgeglichene Matches erlebe ich leider echt selten.
Noaja, aktuell freue ich mich sehr über funktionierende Teams und den damit verbundenen Rang-Aufstieg  Schon um sieben Ränge verbessert seit es so läuft


----------



## NurDieAushilfe (2. November 2015)

Ich spiele häufiger mal Abends für 2-3 Stunden, meistens mit ner 4er oder 5er Truppe. Sind mittlerweile relativ gut eingespielt aber es gibt einfach Tage da klappt gefühlt alles und an anderen Tagen klappt quasi gar nichts. Ich habe das Gefühl das es (jedenfalls bei uns) auch stark "Tagesform" abhängig ist, sprich wie konzentriert genau ist das eigene Team. In Teamfights kann der eine Stun zum richtigen Zeitpunkt einfach Spielentscheidend sein. Man kann zwar viele Spiele noch drehen aber nur wenn alle 5 konzentriert bei der Sache sind. Das ist m.E. auch der Grund warum man manchmal über gleichwertige Teams hinweg rollt. Die sind einfach nicht konzentriert genug bei der Sache.


----------



## SaPass (2. November 2015)

Ich mache meist nur alle paar Tage meine Dailys gegen die KI, denn das geht am schnellsten. Schnellsuche spiele ich nur mit Helden, die ich auch spielen kann.
Da hatte ich vor ein paar Tagen ein Spiel, bei dem vom gegnerischen Team noch niemand (Profil)stufe 30 erreicht hat. Gegen die war es auch nicht schwerer als gegen KI.


----------



## SaPass (18. November 2015)

Hat jemand von euch Cho'Gall und Lust auf zwei Runden?


----------



## n1c0 (18. November 2015)

.....


----------



## SaPass (18. November 2015)

Man muss schon 4 Runden für die 2200 Gold spielen, nachdem man Cho'Gall freigespielt hat.

Können wir heute Nachmittag machen, ich habe Cho'Gall mittlerweile.


----------



## ChrisSteadfast (18. November 2015)

4 Runden das passt doch. 2 runden mit je 2 Spielern.


----------



## ChrisSteadfast (18. November 2015)

will jemand Cho gall? bin jetzt on: Draculis#2177


----------



## SaPass (19. November 2015)

Mittlerweile wird es echt schwierig, jemanden ohne Cho'Gall zu finden. Der verbreitet sich schneller als ich dachte.

Gestern Abend hatte ich eine Runde Hero-League gespielt. Die letzen beiden Picks der Heldenauswahl waren Cho'Gall für unser Team. Gegen ihn konnte der Gegner überhaupt nichts machen. Muradin, Johanna, Kael'tas, Thrall und Kleiner kamen dagegen nicht an, die bekommen ihn nicht down. Gall hatte den meisten Helden- und Dienerschaden ausgeteilt. Da kamen selbst Sylvanas und Jaina nicht ran.

Auf hotslogs.com hat er aktuell eine Winrate von etwas über 20% in 9000 Spielen.


----------



## Invisible_XXI (20. November 2015)

SaPass schrieb:


> Mittlerweile wird es echt schwierig, jemanden ohne Cho'Gall zu finden. Der verbreitet sich schneller als ich dachte.
> 
> Gestern Abend hatte ich eine Runde Hero-League gespielt. Die letzen beiden Picks der Heldenauswahl waren Cho'Gall für unser Team. Gegen ihn konnte der Gegner überhaupt nichts machen. Muradin, Johanna, Kael'tas, Thrall und Kleiner kamen dagegen nicht an, die bekommen ihn nicht down. Gall hatte den meisten Helden- und Dienerschaden ausgeteilt. Da kamen selbst Sylvanas und Jaina nicht ran.
> 
> Auf hotslogs.com hat er aktuell eine Winrate von etwas über 20% in 9000 Spielen.



Übrigens vielen Dank für die Cho'Gall Runden! Hat Spaß gemacht und meine Freunde haben sich gefreut an das Vieh zu kommen, obwohl wir es noch nicht so ganz raushaben  Manche Gegner sind allerdings enorm stark mit Cho'Gall. Die hauen Schaden raus ohne Ende und sterben einfach nicht... Verrückt!

Grundsätzlich ein sehr lustiger Char. Als Gall spielt es sich etwas wie Abathur im Boost-Modus, nur deutlich aktiver. (Was nicht heißen soll, dass Abathur nicht aktiv wäre. Ist imho sogar einer der stressigsten Chars, nur halt nicht im Boost Modus).


----------



## NurDieAushilfe (23. November 2015)

Hab jeweils eine Runde mit cho und eine mit gall durch. Mehr hab ich noch nicht geschafft. 

Hat zwar gut Schaden raus aber man kann den Blobs und der Kugel halt auch relativ leicht ausweichen finde ich. 
Dazu kommt das immer 2 in einer Lane gebunden sind. Abathur kann zumindest wechseln. bin gespannt wie sich das mit ihm entwickeln wird.


----------



## Invisible_XXI (17. Dezember 2015)

Innerhalb einer Woche von Rang 4 auf 17 gesunken... von dort gibt es seit Wochen kein Entkommen. so arrogant es klingen mag: Zu 90% wegen unglaublich schlechter Mitspieler... Valas und Lilis, die immer an vorderester Front stehen und vergeblich versuchen zu tanken; Raynors, die sich weigern Schaden auszuteilen und wenn dann nur gegen Tanks (oder Creeps); Picks die scheinbar vollkommen geistesabwesend, beschränkt oder egoistisch gemacht werden ala "scheiß auf den Rest des Teams - scheiß auf die gegnerischen Picks"; Leute, die besoffen spielen, Level 1 Helden spielen, oder sonst einfach ausschließlich NICHT mit dem Team über die Map laufen...
Es ist zum Heulen und das Spiel macht in diesen Fällen relativ wenig Spaß und sorgt für allabendlichen Frust.
Immerhin wird man dann in 1-2 von 10 Spielen dann mit einem kompetenten und teamfähigen Team gesegnet und rollt in Folge über das Gegnerteam wie über die niedrigste KI-Stufe... -.-

Mal von meinem Geheule abgesehen: Lunara ist witzig, teilt enorm Schaden aus und hat ansonsten auch super nützliche Skills, z.B. slow und vision. Wie die allermeisten neuen Helden ist sie mE noch zu stark. Ihren Schaden kriegt ja kaum wer gegengeheilt.
Wie seht ihr das?


----------



## Lotto (23. Dezember 2015)

Abstiegs- und Aufstiegsphasen musste ich auch schon erfahren, wo man teilweise über 10 Ränge am Stück verliert/gewinnt.
Vor allem bei Niederlagenserien gilt komischweise das Fussballer-Motto "Hast du Sch.. am Fuss, hast du Sch... am Fuss!" Da startet man dann das nächste Match und sagt sich "so das Ding wird jetzt ein Sieg" und zack schon beim Pick machen die Mitspieler Mist oder es verlässt einer nach 5 Minuten das Spiel und kommt nicht wieder etc., also all die Dinge die man zum Glück kaum noch kennt, da man glücklicherweise es geschafft hat in einen Rangbereich vorzudringen wo eigentlich nur vernünftige Spieler spielen. Auch geil 2x2er Premades im Gegnerteam und im eigenen nur Randoms, in der HL im Rangbereich <10...oder ein 2er-Premade was die Definition von Teamspiel auf zwei Spieler begrenzt hat, indem der eine mit Moralis die ganze Zeit nur seinen eingeladenen Kumpel mit Raynor geheilt hat. Heilstrahl umschwenken auf den Tank oder einen der anderen? Neee wozu das denn...?


----------



## Veriquitas (24. Dezember 2015)

Invisible_XXI schrieb:


> Innerhalb einer Woche von Rang 4 auf 17 gesunken... von dort gibt es seit Wochen kein Entkommen. so arrogant es klingen mag: Zu 90% wegen unglaublich schlechter Mitspieler... Valas und Lilis, die immer an vorderester Front stehen und vergeblich versuchen zu tanken; Raynors, die sich weigern Schaden auszuteilen und wenn dann nur gegen Tanks (oder Creeps); Picks die scheinbar vollkommen geistesabwesend, beschränkt oder egoistisch gemacht werden ala "scheiß auf den Rest des Teams - scheiß auf die gegnerischen Picks"; Leute, die besoffen spielen, Level 1 Helden spielen, oder sonst einfach ausschließlich NICHT mit dem Team über die Map laufen...
> Es ist zum Heulen und das Spiel macht in diesen Fällen relativ wenig Spaß und sorgt für allabendlichen Frust.
> Immerhin wird man dann in 1-2 von 10 Spielen dann mit einem kompetenten und teamfähigen Team gesegnet und rollt in Folge über das Gegnerteam wie über die niedrigste KI-Stufe... -.-
> 
> ...



Lunara ist balanced ich spiel sie selber, sie kann hohen Schaden austeilen hat aber nen geringen Lifepool. Dazu kommt das ihr Movement sehr schwierig ist, sie bewegt sich nicht schneller in Schritten sondern, legt ne größere Strecke zurück. Man kann schnell abhauen und aoe immer ausweichen. Der Haken ist aber das man genausoschnell in ne böse Überaschung reinhüpfen kann. Was das Matchmaking angeht, das muss sich erst einpendeln. Viele Leute sind noch auf Rängen wo sie nicht hingehören. Man merkt das daran, das es echt heftige Unterschiede von Spiel zu Spiel gibt. Es gibt Leute den musste nicht einmal im Spiel erzählen was zu tun ist und das ganze Spiel läuft praktisch instinktiv. Im nächsten Spiel denkt man sich wieder ich kann eigentlich aufhören weil ich den Leuten das komplette Spiel erklären muss. Mal abgesehen davon das immer die Mainstream Heros gepickt werden, von Leuten die diese eh nicht spielen können.

Es ist aber im Moment ok so wie es ist, viel besser wird es eh nicht. Da man nur 1/5 seiner eigenen Wertung ausmacht und es ein Teamspiel ist. Der Rang sagt momentan wenig aus, muss sich alles einpendeln. Quickmatch hat sich aber erheblich verbessert. Um seine Nerven zu schonen sollte man Teamleague mit 5 Leuten spielen.


----------



## Lotto (24. Dezember 2015)

Ich hab Lunara QM gespielt bis Level 5, fass sie aber nun nicht mehr an.
Erstens ist sie in der HL unpickbar, da sie einfach so schnell umkippt, so dass diese niemand ernsthaft wählt. Da hilft auch nicht ihr großes Schadenspotential zum Ende hin.
Zweitens wegen dem Bildschirmbug. Keine Ahnung ob ich der einzige bin aber ab und zu wackelt die Kamera so dermaßen stark, dass sie kaum steuerbar ist und man nur noch alles verschwommen wahrnimmt.
Drittens ist der Bewegungsablauf nicht flüssig, was einen tierisch nervt. Da muss Blizzard nochmal ran, so kann das nicht bleiben.


----------



## Veriquitas (24. Dezember 2015)

Lotto schrieb:


> Erstens ist sie in der HL unpickbar, da sie einfach so schnell umkippt, so dass diese niemand ernsthaft wählt.



Unsinn.


----------



## Lotto (24. Dezember 2015)

Veriquitas schrieb:


> Unsinn.


Kein Unsinn, ich hab seit dem Patch über 50 Matches gemacht und es war eine Lunara dabei. Raynor und KT sind dagegen weiterhin in in jedem Match über Rang 10 dabei.
Klar in der Schnellsuche mach ich it Lunara locker 120k Heldenschadne und 200k Siegedmg bei 1-2 Toden höchstens, aber mal ehrlich die meisten Leute da wissen einfach nichts über den neuen Hero und deswegen glänzt man da.


----------



## Veriquitas (24. Dezember 2015)

Raynor und KT sind ältere Heroes, mal abgesehen davon das KT noch schneller als Lunara umkippt. Es kommt auch nicht drauf an wieviel Dmg gemacht wurde, sondern wie der Dmg verteilt wurde. Das selbe Spiel mit Heilung, kommt drauf an wie geheilt wurde nicht wieviel.


----------



## Invisible_XXI (27. Dezember 2015)

Veriquitas schrieb:


> Raynor und KT sind ältere Heroes, mal abgesehen davon das KT noch schneller als Lunara umkippt. Es kommt auch nicht drauf an wieviel Dmg gemacht wurde, sondern wie der Dmg verteilt wurde. Das selbe Spiel mit Heilung, kommt drauf an wie geheilt wurde nicht wieviel.


Da ist was dran mit dem DMG und der Heilung. Wenn ich mit Raynor, Falstad oder Valla das ganze Spiel über Autoattacks auf den Tank baller, hab ich logischerweise viel DMG am Ende der Runde gemacht, war meinem Team jedoch keine besonders große Hilfe. Mal so als Beispiel.

Lunara habe ich schon öfters mal in der HL gesehen, allerdings sehe ich dort auch so viel Unsinn, dass ich es nicht beurteilen kann, ob sie in der Liga was zu suchen hat oder nicht.

Btw ist die Weihnachtszeit wohl gut zu mir: Von Rang 17 auf 11 an zwei Abenden  Habe schon seit Tagen riesiges Glück mit funktionierenden Teams. Es macht so viel Spaß, auch Niederlagen sind echt ok, weil die Spiele nur knapp verloren wurden.
Auf der anderen Seite waren aber auch mal wieder 2-3 Spiele mit absoluten Vollidioten, die erst mal kompletten Mist gepickt hatten, obwohl der Rest vom Team das nicht so wollte und die dann noch nicht mal mit den gepickten Chars spielen konnten...  Und während des Spiels wissen sie natürlich auch alles besser  Da kommen dann Spiele zustande, in denen man auf einmal keinen Damage-Dealer dabei hat, oder Spiele mit 3 Spezialisten + 2 Supportern bei denen man sich dann wundert, warum im Gegnerteam keiner umfällt... usw. usf.


----------



## NurDieAushilfe (30. Dezember 2015)

Matchmaking ist mMn ein bisschen besser geworden, klar die Teamkompositionen lassen einen manchmal verzweifeln, trotzdem sind die Matches die ich seitdem gemacht habe insgesamt ausgeglichener, so dass sich die erhöhte Wartezeit für mich schon mal lohnt. 

In der HL hab ich allerdings auch noch keine Lunara gesehen. Das da auch immer mal wieder welche Egopicks machen wird man wohl nie rausbekommen :|


----------



## Pvt. Krabby (30. Dezember 2015)

Nach einer längeren Pause habe ich wieder Bock auf das Game bekommen.
Ich würde gerne die Quest für Cho'Gall angehen. Jedoch spielt von meinen Kumpels keiner mehr.
Vielleicht findet sich hier jemand der sie noch braucht bzw. aushelfen würde.  2 Games gegen die KI sollten ja reichen.

Meine ID: Krabby#2574

Ich würde mich freuen!


----------



## NurDieAushilfe (30. Dezember 2015)

Wenn ich dran denk adde ich dich heute Abend, dann können wir das gerne machen


----------



## Pvt. Krabby (30. Dezember 2015)

NurDieAushilfe schrieb:


> Wenn ich dran denk adde ich dich heute Abend, dann können wir das gerne machen



Super, danke schonmal! Wenn es heute Abend nicht klappt, dann sicher einen anderen Tag.


----------



## NurDieAushilfe (30. Dezember 2015)

Samstag/Sonntag bin ich auf jeden Fall ein paar Stündchen online denk ich mal


----------



## ChrisSteadfast (30. Dezember 2015)

Es wäre vielleicht schön wenn mehrere sich im pcgh Channel in hots anmelden. 
Durch die neue community funktion in hots sollte man ja sehen wer alles online ist.

Für die HL fehlt mir Momentan der Elan. Ich dümpel immernoch auf Rang 33. Gefühlt bekomme ich ein gutes Team und danach 3 Runden lang kein Team sondern nur Leute die solo rum rennen und dadurch selbst sicher Siege weggeworfen wurden.


----------



## Pvt. Krabby (30. Dezember 2015)

ChrisSteadfast schrieb:


> Es wäre vielleicht schön wenn mehrere sich im pcgh Channel in hots anmelden.
> Durch die neue community funktion in hots sollte man ja sehen wer alles online ist.
> 
> Für die HL fehlt mir Momentan der Elan. Ich dümpel immernoch auf Rang 33. Gefühlt bekomme ich ein gutes Team und danach 3 Runden lang kein Team sondern nur Leute die solo rum rennen und dadurch selbst sicher Siege weggeworfen wurden.



Bin ich seit Ewigkeiten drin. Gibts da einen Neuen? Der Channel ist nämlich bei mir leer.


----------



## NurDieAushilfe (30. Dezember 2015)

Im Channel bin ich noch nicht, ist irgendwie an mir vorüber gegangen.
Werde ich auch nachholen


----------



## Invisible_XXI (3. Januar 2016)

ChrisSteadfast schrieb:


> Für die HL fehlt mir Momentan der Elan. Ich dümpel immernoch auf Rang 33. Gefühlt bekomme ich ein gutes Team und danach 3 Runden lang kein Team sondern nur Leute die solo rum rennen und dadurch selbst sicher Siege weggeworfen wurden.


Jo, so ist das. Ebenso auf niedrigeren Rängen (4-10)... Im Prinzip ist die HL eben das reinste Glücksspiel. Mal bekommt man ein ordentliches Team, mal schlechte/betrunkene/teamunfähige/dumme/uneinsichtige/sabotierende/etc Spieler. Und von denen genügt ja schon einer im Team, damit der Rest aufgeschmissen ist


----------



## NurDieAushilfe (4. Januar 2016)

Bin dem pcgh channel beigetreten und hab dich (Pvt. Kabby) geaddet, mein Battlenet alter ego ist Murdoc#15.. (die letzten beiden Zahlen weiß ich jetzt aus dem Kopf nicht)


----------



## ChrisSteadfast (4. Januar 2016)

NurDieAushilfe schrieb:


> Bin dem pcgh channel beigetreten und hab dich (Pvt. Kabby) geaddet, mein Battlenet alter ego ist Murdoc#15.. (die letzten beiden Zahlen weiß ich jetzt aus dem Kopf nicht)


Kannst du nochmal eine anfrage schicken ich habe abgelehnt bevor ich diesen Beitrag gelesen hatte. Ich konnte nichts mit dem Namen anfangen sry.


----------



## NurDieAushilfe (4. Januar 2016)

ChrisSteadfast schrieb:


> Kannst du nochmal eine anfrage schicken ich habe abgelehnt bevor ich diesen Beitrag gelesen hatte. Ich konnte nichts mit dem Namen anfangen sry.



klar mache ich


----------



## Pvt. Krabby (10. Januar 2016)

NurDieAushilfe schrieb:


> Bin dem pcgh channel beigetreten und hab dich (Pvt. Kabby) geaddet, mein Battlenet alter ego ist Murdoc#15.. (die letzten beiden Zahlen weiß ich jetzt aus dem Kopf nicht)



Hatte dich sogar noch aus alten Tagen in der Liste 
Cho'Gall hab ich mittlerweile, bin aber gern für alles andere offen.


----------



## Invisible_XXI (24. Januar 2016)

Es ist so schwierig Spaß mit dem Spiel zu haben, wenn man alleine HL spielt...
Gestern ein Typ, der absichtlich sabotiert hat, weil ein 2er Team in unserem Team war, bei dem einer von beiden einen niedrigen Rang hatte (aber nicht schlecht spielte). "Die musste man ja bestrafen..."
Im Spiel danach ein AFKler, der sich aber immer mal wieder gemeldet hat, damit wir auch ja keinen Bot bekommen.
Grade eben einer, der auf Teufel komm raus Nova nehmen musste - "scheiß doch drauf, was das Team braucht/um was es bittet/was der Gegner gepickt ha". Na gut, war sein Main-Char mit sage und schreibe 22 Spielen... So hat er dann auch gespielt.
Bei weitem nicht die einzigen Niederlagen dieses Wochenende, aber diese 3 stechen besonders heraus 

Solange man nicht gewinnen möchte, regt HotS gar nicht so auf... aber selbst mit dem kleinen bisschen Rest an Ambitionen, den ich kurioserweise noch habe, muss man sich ständig ärgern 

EDIT: Nach 10 Niederlagen in Folge nun wieder 10 Siege in Folge...  Verdammtes Matchmaking nochmal. Am besten jetzt aufhören, bevor die nächste Niederlagenserie wieder beginnt?!


----------



## NurDieAushilfe (26. Januar 2016)

Ist teilweise echt seltsam, habe heute morgen eine Runde Hots über Twitch mit verfolgt. Streamender Spieler Level 20-23 (hab nicht gaanz genau drauf geachtet). Aber laut Blizzard zumindest bei den besseren Hälfte der Spieler. Selbst da gibt es noch Leute die einfach picken was Sie wollen. (s.u.)

Team "Streamer":
Morales, Diablo, Zagarra, Valla, Greymane

Gegnerteam:
Johanna, Kerrigan, Kaelthas, Falstad und als last Pick Murky 

Ist mir unbegreiflich wie man ohne Support ein Spiel anfangen kann, jedenfalls bei der Einstufung in de HL.

Auf welchem Rang befindest du dich denn?


----------



## Invisible_XXI (26. Januar 2016)

Aktuell wieder auf 10... war auch schon mal 4... -.- von dort allerdings ohne Umweg auf die 17  der Rang erscheint mir irgendwie bedeutungslos zu sein...


----------



## Veriquitas (27. Januar 2016)

Invisible_XXI schrieb:


> Es ist so schwierig Spaß mit dem Spiel zu haben, wenn man alleine HL spielt...



Zu zweit ist es auch nicht besser, es reicht einen im Team zu haben der entweder ******* pickt oder seinen Hero nicht spielen kann.


----------



## NurDieAushilfe (27. Januar 2016)

Ich überlege die ganze zeit ob ich mir einen zweiten account machen soll und dann noch einmal neu anfange um anders eingruppiert zu werden. Aber alles nochmal freispielen ist auch zeitraubend und nervig. HotS war mein erstes Spiel im den Genre und dementsprechend schlecht war ich auch zu Anfang. Ich finde es schwierig die HL hoch zu kommen wenn man so wie ich, sehr weit unten eingestuft wurde. Zu oft sind Leute dabei die nicht wissen wann man zurück gehen sollte, die zu greedy sind, nicht zu den Objectivs kommen oder Boss&camps zu ungünstigen Zeiten machen.

Ich versuche zur Zeit einfach nur mein eigenes Spiel in jedem Match ein wenig zu verbessern, sei es auch nur in kleinen Punkten. Ich gucke mir die Tournaments an, folge ein paar guten Spielern auf Twitch, verfolge Patchnotes aufmerksam und gucke das ich meine Rolle in jedem Spiel so gut es geht erfülle. Es bringt was, aber es geht leider nur langsam nach oben ... zu viele Zufallsfaktoren dabei auf Rang +-35


----------



## Veriquitas (27. Januar 2016)

Kann was bringen muss aber nicht, ist das selbe wie in Sc 2.


----------



## Invisible_XXI (28. Januar 2016)

Boah geht mir das Ranking System auf den Sack! Es geht mir so derbe auf den Sack...!
Wie kann es sein, dass ich auf Rang 9 (2000+ Spiele) STÄNDIG (allein heute in jedem zweiten Match!) MEHRERE Spieler mit WENIGER als 200 Spielen im Team habe?! Die dann ihre Level 2-5 (!!!!) Heroes spielen?! Und natürlich absolut beschissen performen! Wie kann das sein?! Was haben die auf Rang <10 verloren?! WAs haben die überhaupt in der HL verloren?! Bonuspunkte ohne Ende in den Arsch geblasen bekommen und dann schön andere in die ******* reiten, verdammte Kacke nochmal! 

Jaja, ich weiß, es gibt auch ganz viele außergewöhnlich tolle Spieler, die selbst ihre ersten 10 Spiele besser spielen als ich jemals sein werde und Level 1 Heroes besser spielen, als ich jemals irgendeinen Hero beherrschen könnte. Verschont mich bitte mit so einem Bullshit!
Bei mir landen diese Ausnahmetalente nämlich nicht im Team! Da kommen nur die Raynors, die es noch vor Level 10 schaffen, alleine gegen Diablo in der Lane 5 mal reinzufeeden! Besten Dank!

Kaum kommt man mal im Rang voran, kriegt man am laufenden Band die Pest an den Hals.. verdammt soll das Matchmaking/Ranking/oder was auch immer System sein!


----------



## GeneralGonzo (29. Januar 2016)

Schön zu sehen, dass sich auch HotS nun als Moba in etwa mit den gleichen Problemen rumschlägt wie Dota2 oder LoL !
Dann bleibe ich doch lieber weiterhin bei Letzterem, zumal das neue ranked Auswahlsystem ziemlich gelungen ist


----------



## NurDieAushilfe (1. Februar 2016)

Hatte am Wochenende Langeweile und habe mir jetzt mal einen zweiten Account zugelegt. Sobald ich das erforderliche Level und die Anzahl der Helden habe um mich in der HL anzumelden werde ich mal berichten in wie fern ich anders/bzw. gleich bewertet werde was die Stufe der HL anbelangt. Ich für meinen Teil bin gespannt


----------



## SaPass (3. Februar 2016)

Ich hatte seit dem Matchmaking-Update nur ein oder zwei Spiele Schnellsuche gespielt. Das hat man heute auch gemerkt. Mein Kumpel (Malfurion) und ich (Greymane) waren die einzigen der 10 Spieler, die schon Level 40 mit seinem Profil erreicht hatte. So haben die anderen auch ihre Heroes geskillt und gespielt. Die ersten Minuten war das Spiel auf Grund von Verbindungsproblemen für mich unspielnar, der Gegner war schon zwei Level vorne als wir gerade Level 7 erreicht haben. Nachdem ich das Spiel neugestartet hatte und keine Verbindungsprobleme mehr hatte, haben wir aufgeholt und hatten dann Level 13 erreicht, während der Gegner immer noch Level 10 hatte.  Mit Greymane gegen unvorsichtige Gegner, die alleine auf der Map unterwegs sind, und so.

Ich bin mal gespannt, wie sich nun Lunara nach dem Patch entwickelt und wie stark Li Ming wirklich ist.


----------



## NurDieAushilfe (5. Februar 2016)

Hab in jedem Spiel seit dem Patch ne Li-Ming drin und wenn man sie machen lässt haut sie auch sehr viel Schaden raus (Schon 170 K und mehr herodmg gesehen). Noch wissen viele nicht was sie genau gegen Sie unternehmen sollen, jedenfalls mein Eindruck in den QM gestern. Denke Zeratul wird als Konterpick vllt wieder was populärer. Thrall ist auch nicht verkehrt.

Rehgar gefällt mir wieder richtig gut, lässt sich endlich wieder etwas offensiver spielen! 

Lunara hab ich leider noch nicht, soll aber der nächste Hero von mir werden  Bin ich auch sehr gespannt drauf.

Gestern nach langer Zeit auch noch mal Illidan ausgepackt. Angriffsbonus ist schon ganz ok 

Allgemein finde ich das nach der Anpassung weniger Helden mit Stun unterwegs sind. Vllt komme ich ja doch noch mal dazu meinen geliebten Chen ein wenig mehr zu spielen.


----------



## Invisible_XXI (6. Februar 2016)

Wie beinahe alle neuen Helden ist Li-Ming massiv OP! Nicht verwunderlich, schließlich verdient Blizzard mit der Taktik Geld: Neuen Held OP machen, alle zahlen für ihn, damit man eben den Vorteil nutzen kann. 
Beim nächsten Patch wird der Held dann abgeschwächt "oh der ist OP, haben wir ja überhaupt nicht kommen sehen"... 
So lächerlich... Jedes mal aufs Neue... Jetzt kann man mich natürlich für paranoid halten, aber Blizzard ist einfach viel zu erfahren UND hat auch noch einen PTR laufen, als dass keine Absicht dahinter stecken würde! Zudem ist das nun nicht das erste Mal, dass es genau so lief. Echt ätzend. Nach der Einführung eines neuen Helden, braucht man gar nicht mehr in die HL gehen; es sei denn das eigene Team hat den First Pick und nimmt den neuen Helden


----------



## SaPass (6. Februar 2016)

Also laut hotslogs.com ist Rhegar gerade so richtig OP. Diese lvl13 und lvl16 Blitzschild-Talente sind einfach brutal stark. Li Ming ist auch äußerst stark und war Mitte der Woche noch in Tunieren verboten. Lunara und Greymane sind meiner Meinung nach völlig im grünen Bereich. Da hat Blizzard nicht übertrieben. Also das betrifft jetzt wirklich nur Li Ming.

Aber üblicherweise sind die neuen Helden immer etwas stärker als die alten, sodass die alten Helden irgendwann überarbeitet werden müssen. Das ist so üblich. Sie wollen ja schließlich Geld verdienen. Und die Preise bei hots sind einfach nur utopisch. Helden für 3 € fände ich noch ok. 10 € sind einfach Wahnsinn. Aber das ist eine anderer Diskussion.


----------



## SaPass (11. Februar 2016)

Ich finde es unglaublich, welche Idioten unterwegs sind. Aktuell bekomme ich beim Quickmatch Mitspieler zugewiesen, die nicht mal ihr Profil auf level40 gespielt haben. Immer wieder unglaublich, was man zu sehen bekommt.
Ein Spiel, in dem unser Keal'tas sich geweigert hat, ChainBomb als lvl13-Talent zu wählen und unsere Johanna aus dem Teamfight weggelaufen ist, als der Immortal gespawnt ist. Ihr Kommentar: "This is not cod7. Focus on objective, not on kills!". Fazit: Die anderen drei aus meinem Team gehen drauf, Johanna wird am Immortal getötet, der Gegner bekommt seinen Immortal und wir verlieren unser Keep.
Nächstes Spiel: Towers of Doom. Unser Core hat noch zwei Lebenspunkte, der vom Gegner 40. Meine Mitspieler haben so richtig hart gefeedet. Irgendwie haben wir es dann aber noch hinbekommen, nur noch einen weiteren Lebenspunkt unseres Cores zu verlieren und das Ding noch zu gewinnen.


----------



## Invisible_XXI (11. Februar 2016)

Verstehe dich voll und ganz. Sei froh, dass du diese Leute nicht in der HL zugewiesen bekommst! Mit meinen 2000+ Spielen (eigentlich auch nicht soooo viel) bekomme ich ständig Leute mit 100-250 Spielen ins Team... Die haben dann oft nur 1-2 Helden so richtig gespielt, also Level 9+, und spielen dann entweder einen dieser Helden, ganz egal was ins eigene Team passt oder dem Gegner das Leben schwer macht ODER sie spielen ihre Level 2-5 Helden, die sie gerade gekauft haben, um in der HL mitspielen zu dürfen...
Unnötig zu sagen, dass sie auch sonst im Spiel nicht koordiniert sind, nicht wissen, was zu welchem Zeitpunkt wichtig ist und leider auch oft äußerst teamunfähig sind.

Das Problem sind meiner Meinung nach die viel zu lockeren Zutrittsbeschränkungen für die HL und die dämlichen Bonuspunkte, mit denen äußerst unerfahrene Spieler auf einen Schwung viel zu weit auf vordere Ränge kommen...

Aber gut, es gibt mindestens auch genauso viele erfahrene (1000+ games) Spieler, die trotzdem unglaublich schlecht oder teamunfähig spielen, weil sie es nicht besser können oder wollen oder ihr ego Ding durchziehen, nachdem sich jeder zu richten hat usw. usf... Es gibt so viele Gründe, warum andere Spieler einem auf den Sack gehen...

Lange Rede kurzer Sinn: Es gibt einfach unglaublich viele Leute, mit denen man nicht zusammen spielen möchte, es aber muss - in der HL  Und die ruinieren regelmäßig meinen Spielspaß sowie Ambitionen wieder auf einem der vorderen Plätze zu landen.


----------



## SaPass (11. Februar 2016)

Invisible_XXI schrieb:


> Aber gut, es gibt mindestens auch genauso viele erfahrene (1000+ games) Spieler, die trotzdem unglaublich schlecht oder teamunfähig spielen, weil sie es nicht besser können oder wollen oder ihr ego Ding durchziehen, nachdem sich jeder zu richten hat usw. usf... Es gibt so viele Gründe, warum andere Spieler einem auf den Sack gehen...


Ich finde es unglaublich schwierig, in diesem Spiel gut zu spielen. Es fehtl einfach irgendwo das Feedback, ob man nun wirklich gut gespielt hat oder wirklich Mist gebaut hat. Es ist sehr schwer, sich zu verbessern. Da weiß ich ehrlich gesagt auch nicht, wie man das so recht anstellen soll. Einerseits geht das über Erfahrung, aber das ist auch nicht alles. 

Beispielhaft folgende Situation: Nach ein paar Minuten haben beide Teams Level 5 erreicht. Auf der Bot-Lane pusht das gegnerische Team zu fünft. Was macht man nun? Das eigene Team zu viert stehen lassen und hoffen, dass sie einfach passiv spielen und das Fort nicht verlieren - und dabei mid+top Erfahrung farmen, um einen Vorsprung zu bekommen? Oder zum eigenen Team stoßen und dort aushelfen, die ganze Sache aggressiver anzugehen? Mit Level 6 würde ich tatsächlich das eigene Team zu viert lassen, um schneller ans Level 7 Talent zu kommen als der Gegner, um dann mit Talentvorteil gegen sie 5vs5 zu kämpfen. Hängt natürlich auch immer vom eigenen Char und der Map ab. Aber ob diese Entscheidung richtig ist - keine Ahnung.



Invisible_XXI schrieb:


> Lange Rede kurzer Sinn: Es gibt einfach unglaublich viele Leute, mit denen man nicht zusammen spielen möchte, es aber muss - in der HL  Und die ruinieren regelmäßig meinen Spielspaß sowie Ambitionen wieder auf einem der vorderen Plätze zu landen.



Ich habe vor ein paar Tagen den Stream von KnowMe geschaut, wie er HeroLeague gespielt hat. Alle Rang 1, und sein Team bestand nur aus Idioten. Es hat richtig Spaß gemacht, ihm beim fluchen und verzweifeln zuzusehen. Kurz gesagt: Es wird nie besser, egal auf welchem Rang. Man muss einfach mit einer guten Gruppe antreten, um weniger Randoms zu bekommen.


Edit: Ich habe gerade die Patchnotes des Balance-Patches gelesen.
Der Falstad-Buff geht in Ordnung. Jaina überrascht mich doch etwas. Ihre automatischen Angriffe waren schon recht schwach. Jetzt wurde der Schaden um ein weiteres drittel reduziert. Immerhin macht Frostblitz nun mehr Schaden. Könnte insgesamt funktionieren und gut werden. Ich bin gespannt. Der Kael'thas-Nerf überrascht mich. Ich bin mal gespannt, wo das hinführt. Der Nova-Buff war dringend nötig.  Und der Thrall-Nerf tut dem Balancing gut. Rhegar? Mal abwarten was daraus wird.

Aber wo zur Hölle ist der Li-Ming-Nerf? Da ist Blizzard der eigene Geldbeutel wichtiger als gut gebalanctes Spiel. Das ist einfach nur traurig.


----------



## NurDieAushilfe (11. Februar 2016)

SaPass schrieb:


> Ich finde es unglaublich schwierig, in diesem Spiel gut zu spielen. Es fehtl einfach irgendwo das Feedback, ob man nun wirklich gut gespielt hat oder wirklich Mist gebaut hat. Es ist sehr schwer, sich zu verbessern. Da weiß ich ehrlich gesagt auch nicht, wie man das so recht anstellen soll. Einerseits geht das über Erfahrung, aber das ist auch nicht alles.
> 
> Beispielhaft folgende Situation: Nach ein paar Minuten haben beide Teams Level 5 erreicht. Auf der Bot-Lane pusht das gegnerische Team zu fünft. Was macht man nun? Das eigene Team zu viert stehen lassen und hoffen, dass sie einfach passiv spielen und das Fort nicht verlieren - und dabei mid+top Erfahrung farmen, um einen Vorsprung zu bekommen? Oder zum eigenen Team stoßen und dort aushelfen, die ganze Sache aggressiver anzugehen? Mit Level 6 würde ich tatsächlich das eigene Team zu viert lassen, um schneller ans Level 7 Talent zu kommen als der Gegner, um dann mit Talentvorteil gegen sie 5vs5 zu kämpfen. Hängt natürlich auch immer vom eigenen Char und der Map ab. Aber ob diese Entscheidung richtig ist - keine Ahnung.



Ich denke zu 4t deffen und 1 geht xp holen macht hier am meisten Sinn. 
1) Soviel XP geben die Türme und Forts nicht mehr
2) Türme und Forts machen mehr Schaden
Gerade dank Punkt 2 kann man das zu viert auch eigentlich ganz gut verteidigen (jedenfalls bei LvL 5 und keiner Sylvanas im Gegnerteam) 

Ich schaue mir fast jeden Abend ein paar Spiele von HL 1 Spielern oder von den Turnieren auf Twitch an und habe davon auch wirklich schon einiges gelernt. Einfach mal selbst was abgucken, mir hat es geholfen. Aber auch da denk ich mir bei einigen, wie die in HL Rang 1 kommen konnten. 

MMn das Wichtigste: Alle 5-10 Sekunden ein Blick auf die Minimap, damit man nicht überrascht wird, bzw. man den anderen Gefahren-Pings geben kann.
Wenn keiner zu sehen ist, gehört noch ein bisschen Intuition dazu was die gerade anstellen (Boss, Camps oder Hinterhalt), aber das lernt man nur durch Erfahrung. Dazu noch ein wenig die Timer im Auge behalten. ZB Camps kurz vor Objectives machen, statt wenn es gerade nichts Besseres zu tun gibt.Entweder der Gegner geht deffen, dann hat man eine Überzahl bei dem Objectiv oder das Camp pusht. 

Ich habe häufiger das Problem, wenn man einen Teamfight gewinnt, wollen voll viele Camps machen, auch wenn die Meilenweit weg sind. Ein Pusch auf einer Lane bzw. den Core wäre da meistens einfach viel effektiver. Aber oft kann man pingen oder schreiben wie&was man will, 1-2 Leute wissen es doch besser.


----------



## SaPass (11. Februar 2016)

NurDieAushilfe schrieb:


> Ich habe häufiger das Problem, wenn man einen Teamfight gewinnt, wollen voll viele Camps machen, auch wenn die Meilenweit weg sind. Ein Pusch auf einer Lane bzw. den Core wäre da meistens einfach viel effektiver. Aber oft kann man pingen oder schreiben wie&was man will, 1-2 Leute wissen es doch besser.



Das sehe ich auch als großes Problem. Nach einem gewonnen Teamkampf ist das erstmal ein Vakuum. Überraschung, wir haben den Kampf gewonnen. Was nun? Ich bin dem Moment für Nah gelegene Hard-Camps oder einen Boss. Es ist wichtig, dass man nicht die Hälfte der Wiederbelebungszeit mit In-der-Gegend-Rumlaufen verbringt, sondern tatsächlich etwas sinnvolles macht.


----------



## Invisible_XXI (12. Februar 2016)

SaPass schrieb:


> Ich finde es unglaublich schwierig, in diesem Spiel gut zu spielen. Es fehtl einfach irgendwo das Feedback, ob man nun wirklich gut gespielt hat oder wirklich Mist gebaut hat. Es ist sehr schwer, sich zu verbessern. Da weiß ich ehrlich gesagt auch nicht, wie man das so recht anstellen soll. Einerseits geht das über Erfahrung, aber das ist auch nicht alles.
> 
> Ich habe vor ein paar Tagen den Stream von KnowMe geschaut, wie er HeroLeague gespielt hat. Alle Rang 1, und sein Team bestand nur aus Idioten. Es hat richtig Spaß gemacht, ihm beim fluchen und verzweifeln zuzusehen. Kurz gesagt: Es wird nie besser, egal auf welchem Rang. Man muss einfach mit einer guten Gruppe antreten, um weniger Randoms zu bekommen.
> 
> ...



Naja, erster Anhaltspunkt sind die Stats, die ein wenig zeigen, ob man seinen Job halbwegs  vernünftig gemacht hat (als Heiler heilen, als DMG Dealer Schaden austeilen usw.). Natürlich sind sie nur ein Anhaltspunkt! Aber ein Kael sollte bspw. mehr Schaden als ein Heiler machen... sonst läuft da was schief. (Alles schon auf den vorderen HL Rängen erlebt, daher erwähne ich es).
Dann natürlich die Frage: Hast du in allen wichtigen Teamkämpfen teilgenommen, hast du dich mit dem Team abgestimmt und zusammen agiert... wichtige Pings gesetzt... Objectives zur richtigen Zeit gemacht... sowas halt.
Mit Randoms ist das natürlich extrem schwierig, denn oft machen die halt dämliches Zeug und man ist meist besser beraten, bei deren Unsinn mitzumachen, anstatt sie 4vs5 sterben zu lassen, nur weil man meint es besser zu wissen - unabhängig davon, ob man Recht hat oder nicht. Das kann einen im schlimmsten Fall richtig aus dem Takt bringen... .

Li-Ming Nerf wäre tatsächlich dringend nötig! Fiese Nummer von Blizz.




NurDieAushilfe schrieb:


> MMn das Wichtigste: Alle 5-10 Sekunden ein Blick auf die Minimap, damit man nicht überrascht wird, bzw. man den anderen Gefahren-Pings geben kann.
> Wenn keiner zu sehen ist, gehört noch ein bisschen Intuition dazu was die gerade anstellen (Boss, Camps oder Hinterhalt), aber das lernt man nur durch Erfahrung. Dazu noch ein wenig die Timer im Auge behalten. ZB Camps kurz vor Objectives machen, statt wenn es gerade nichts Besseres zu tun gibt.Entweder der Gegner geht deffen, dann hat man eine Überzahl bei dem Objectiv oder das Camp pusht.


Gebe dir vollkommen Recht. So oft auf die Minimap schauen, wie nur irgendwie möglich und dem Team Feedback geben, für den Fall, dass die Teammates die Map gerade nicht so genau beobachtet haben.


----------



## SaPass (12. Februar 2016)

Invisible_XXI schrieb:


> Naja, erster Anhaltspunkt sind die Stats, die ein wenig zeigen, ob man seinen Job halbwegs  vernünftig gemacht hat (als Heiler heilen, als DMG Dealer Schaden austeilen usw.). Natürlich sind sie nur ein Anhaltspunkt! Aber ein Kael sollte bspw. mehr Schaden als ein Heiler machen... sonst läuft da was schief. (Alles schon auf den vorderen HL Rängen erlebt, daher erwähne ich es).


Mit den Stats als Anhaltspunkt stimme ich vollständig mit dir überein. Neben der absoluten Schadenszahl ist auch die Verteilung aufs gegnerische Team wichtig, was leider aber nicht erkennbar ist. Und für manche Helden wie Muradin gibt es keinen Stat, in dem er gut sein kann. Außer eventuell die Tode. 




Invisible_XXI schrieb:


> Li-Ming Nerf wäre tatsächlich dringend nötig! Fiese Nummer von Blizz.


Ich wette, der kommt Dienstag. Li-Ming ist die ersten zwei Wochen nach erscheinen von allen offiziellen Tunieren ausgeschlossen. Am Dienstag sind die zwei Wochen um. Ich kann mir sogar vorstellen, dass der Gold-Preis von Li-Ming im Zuge dessen auch auf 10 000 Gold reduziert wird.


----------



## Invisible_XXI (12. Februar 2016)

SaPass schrieb:


> Mit den Stats als Anhaltspunkt stimme ich vollständig mit dir überein. Neben der absoluten Schadenszahl ist auch die Verteilung aufs gegnerische Team wichtig, was leider aber nicht erkennbar ist. Und für manche Helden wie Muradin gibt es keinen Stat, in dem er gut sein kann. Außer eventuell die Tode.


Sehr richtig! Als Damage Dealer ists ja easy viel Schaden rauszuhauen, wenn man das Match über Autoattacks auf die Tanks macht  Extrem wichtige Dinge wie der Fokus, CC usw. werden von den Stats halt nicht erfasst...
Gerne vernachlässigt werden übrigens Assists! Die geben Auskunft über die Teilnahme an Teamfights.


----------



## NurDieAushilfe (12. Februar 2016)

SaPass schrieb:


> Ich wette, der kommt Dienstag. Li-Ming ist die ersten zwei Wochen nach erscheinen von allen offiziellen Tunieren ausgeschlossen. Am Dienstag sind die zwei Wochen um. Ich kann mir sogar vorstellen, dass der Gold-Preis von Li-Ming im Zuge dessen auch auf 10 000 Gold reduziert wird.



Li Ming Bundles and Price Reduction

A reply on the official forums by Spyrian clarified that Li Ming's price will drop to 10k and her Star Princess bundle will leave the shop on Tuesday, February 16th. They have also confirmed that she will receive changes, likely nerfs, in the near future. Read more below.

Quote from Blizzard

- Li-ming bundle will leave the shop when Li-ming drops to 10k gold on Tuesday.

--This is correct. New hero bundles are typically available for two weeks after that hero is added to the game. The Star Princess bundle will be available until Tuesday, February 16 around the time that we normally refresh the Weekly Sale.

_________________________________
Noch ein paar Tage durchhalten dann kommt die Nerfkeule


----------



## Madfurion (14. Februar 2016)

Nachdem ich ein halbes Jahr Pause gemacht habe, denke ich dass ich auch mal wieder HotS spielen werde. Sitze im Moment auf 68k Gold und mir fehlen noch:

- Li Ming
-Artanis
- Greymane
- Lunara
- The Lost Vikings
 - Kharazim
- Lt. Morales

Wie ist denn im Moment das Meta? Wen lohnt es sich davon zu holen?


----------



## SaPass (14. Februar 2016)

Li-Ming ist der neuste Held. Sie kostet noch bis Dienstag 15000 Gold, dann wird sie auf 10000 Gold reduziert. Aktuell ist sie noch zu stark. Daher wird sie auch am Dienstag generft. Danach kannst du mal sehen, ob sich der Kauf noch lohnt. Ich tippe aber auf ja.
Artanis wird in Pro-Games äußerst selten gespielt. Sein Schaden ist gut, aber erst ist relativ squishy für einen Krieger. Das Team müsste passend dafür ausgerichtet werden, dass er überlebt. So, wie das auch bei Sonya geschieht. Nur wird Sonya öfter gespielt. Artanis wird auch erst mit Level 16 richtig stark, da er dann seinen Ansturm (Zealot Charge aus SC2) bekommt. Den Helden brauchst du nicht unbedingt.
Greymane ist noch relativ neu und wurde erst vor kurzem etwas gebufft. Dadurch ist er ein durchaus starker Assassine, der auch in Tunieren öfter gespielt wird.
Lunara würde ich ähnlich wie Greymane einschätzen, eventuell etwas schwächer.
Die Vinkings sind sehr schwierig zu spielen. Aber auf manchen Maps sind sie äußerst stark. In Tunieren trauen sich wenige Spieler an die Vikings ran. Und bei Teams, die für starke Vikings-Spieler bekannt sind, werden sie recht schnell gebannt, wenn die passenden Maps gespielt werden.
Kharazin ist ein guter Support, er wird häufig gespielt. Wenn ein zweiter Heiler im Team ist, gibt es auch gute Schaden-Builds für ihn.
Morales wird seltener gespielt. Sie kann immer nur ein Ziel gleichzeitig heilen, dafür heilt sie unglaublich viel. In Teams mit Morales geht es nur darum, die eigene Morales zu schützen bzw. die gegnerische Morales zu fokussieren.
 
Letzten Endes kannst du aber mit deinem Gold alle Helden kaufen. Die Vikings sind aktuell in der Rotation, die kannst du ja ausprobieren und schauen, ob sie dir zusagen. Eventuell möchtest du das Gold auf für Xul sparen, der wohl demnächst veröffentlicht wird. Du kannst dir auch mal auf hotslogs.com ansehen, wie populär und wie stark die Helden aktuell sind. Bedenke, dass die Auswirkungen des letzten Balance-Patches noch nicht  zu sehen sind!


----------



## Madfurion (15. Februar 2016)

Danke für die "Auffrischung"!

Werde mit glaube ich Li Ming kaufen wenn sie nur noch 10k kostet, bei den anderen schau ich mal wie es sich so entwickelt. War ja sonst irgendwie kein "must have" hero dabei wie damals bei Leoric, Johanna oder Kael.


----------



## Invisible_XXI (15. Februar 2016)

In letzter Zeit läufts bei mir recht gut und so bin ich wieder auf den vorderen Rängen gelandet. Kaum dort angekommen, wurden mir gestern schon wieder die "Pro-Gamer" ins eigene Team gematcht... 

1. Match: Reghar first pick in unserem Team. Am Ende der Runde insg. 7000 Heilung... Entsprechend oft ist unsere Frontline gestorben. Inkl. dem ganzen Flaming im Game, das es nicht besser gemacht hat. Wozu pickt der Kerl als First Pick Reghar, wenn er ihn nicht spielen kann oder möchte?! 
2. Match: Ein Diablo, der das gesamte Spiel über alle 30s aus dem Spiel gegangen oder geflogen ist...   Warum geht er mit so einer Verbindung online zocken? Warum bleibt er nicht draußen? Naja, der Bot war natürlich auch kacke... Am Ende der Runde hatten wir insg. ganze 4 Münzen abgegeben...
3. Match: Map: Türme des Unheils. Meint ihr, die Leute wären einmal pünktlich zu den Tempeln gekommen?! Ewig irgendwelche Camps gemacht, während die Gegner in aller Ruhe die Tempel eingenommen haben und uns somit 32-0 abgezogen haben 
Hat mal wieder Spaß gemacht...  Und ich hatte in 2 von den 3 Runden Li-Ming, mit der man eigentlich viel Spaß haben kann und dem gegnerischen Team per se etwas überlegen ist.


Blöd ist halt auch, dass die Leute dann auch nicht mal kommunikativ, einsichtig oder änderungswillig sind. Wenn man schreibt "Du bist Heiler - bitte mehr die Teammates heilen" oder "Bitte bei Zeiten bei den Tempeln sein", beides gepaart mit einem "sonst werden wir verlieren!", passiert einfach nichts, obwohl die Ansage recht eindeutig ist...


----------



## SaPass (15. Februar 2016)

Da bist du echt machtlos, wenn du solche Mitspieler hast. Auch wenn im ersten Spiel einer Rhegar einfach einen anderen Helden gepickt hätte - es hätte vermutlich nicht besser gespielt. Nur 7000 Heilung mit einem Rhegar ist eine Kunst für sich. Der heilt schon ordentlich, wenn man ausschließlich die Schild-Talente auswählt. Mit so einem Mitspieler hat man keine Chance mehr, sofern der Gegner keinen Vollidioten im Team hat. 
Beim zweiten Match muss ich mal euren Diablo verteidigen. Mir ist das gleiche auch mal passiert, obwohl ich eine störungsfreie Internetleitung habe. Das liegt dann an Blizzard. Meist laggt es zuerst, dann verliert man kurz die Verbindung, dann heißt es warten, bis man zum aktuellen Spiel die Zeit aufgeholt hat, und dann fängt der Mist von vorne an. Dein Char ist dann zur Hälfte der Zeit ein Bot, die andere Hälfte steht er nur dumm rum. Das einzige was hilft, ist Alt+F4 und das Spiel wieder neu starten. Zumindest lief das Spiel dann bei mir wieder absolut rund.
Und das dritte Match mit Idioten als Mitspielern ist mal wieder einfach nur dumm gelaufen.

Ich habe gestern ein paar Spiele Schnellsuche gespielt. Es ist immer wieder toll, wenn man schon im Ladebildschirm sieht, dass man das Spiel wahrscheinlich verlieren wird, da der Gegner den perfekten Counter-Pick hat.


----------



## NurDieAushilfe (16. Februar 2016)

Für mich lief es gestern wirklich einmal mehr als gut. 14:1 (S:L) in der Heldenliga. Muss aber sagen das davon aber vllt nur 7-8 Spiele dabei waren, welche wirklich als ebenbürtig einzustufen waren. Hatte diesmal wirklich keinen dabei der Egopicks gemacht hat, muss sagen das hilft enorm. 

Was mir gestern wieder aufgefallen ist, manchmal geben die Leute viel zu früh auf. Waren 2 Spiele dabei wo ein oder zwei Personen bei Level 7 gesagt haben, omg wir verlieren. Mit viel positivem "dagegen" schreiben waren Sie trotzdem bei der Sache und wir haben die Spiele jeweils im Endgame noch gewonnen.

7000 Rhegar  das ist wirklich kaum machbar, es sei denn die Taste auf seiner Tastatur hat nen Fehler.


----------



## Invisible_XXI (16. Februar 2016)

Das ist das Tolle, aber auch Traurige an HotS: 
Man kann das komplette Spiel deutlich dominieren, aber eine Minute vor Schluss macht einer im Team einen Fehler, man verliert den Teamkampf und verliert daraufhin die Runde... Toll, wenn das einem selbst glückt - sehr frustrierend, wenn man sich den Sieg eigentlich erarbeitet und verdient hatte... Von daher finde ich diese "lasst uns bitte aufgeben - ich will nach Hause zu Mama" Typen echt erbärmlich. Überhaupt so eine Einstellung im Leben zu haben... ein paar Schwierigkeiten und schon wird aufgegeben. Nicht der richtige Spirit für ein Competitive Game  Immer ärgerlich, wenn man sojemanden im Team hat.
Klar, es gibt auch Teams, da ist es einfach hoffnungslos. Leute, die 0 spielen können oder betrunken sind oder absichtlich sabotieren, plus ein sehr gut koordiniertes Gegner-Team... da kam es schon auch vor, dass auch ich widerwillig gesagt habe "Sorry, es reicht, ich bleibe in der Base". Aber gut, vielleicht 3 von 2300 Spielen...


----------



## NurDieAushilfe (16. Februar 2016)

Es gibt aber auch einfach Helden die erst im Lategame richtig stark werden, andere die einem schon ab Level 1 das Leben schwer machen können.

Early Game finde ich z.B. Zagara sehr stark. 
Andere dagegen, welche z.B. erst einmal Seasoned Marksman Stacks aufbauen müssen, werden halt erst nachher richtig stark. 

Dazu muss man noch die Map bzw. die Dauer betrachten. 
z.B. Würde ich bei Infernal Shrines niemals Seasoned Marksman nehmen, lohnt sich einfach nicht weil nur 2 Lanes da sind und das Spiel oft relativ schnell vorbei ist, sprich Early Game Helden ein wenig im Vorteil.
Bei Cursed Hollow oder Garden of Terror sieht das hingegen schon wieder ganz anders aus


----------



## Invisible_XXI (17. Februar 2016)

Yes!! Na endlich hat das mal geklappt!
In letzter Zeit überwiegend Glück mit den Teammates gehabt 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Jetzt nur noch Quickmatch spielen ^^


----------



## NurDieAushilfe (17. Februar 2016)

Gratuliere, hoffe das ich da auch irgendwann mal hinkomme


----------



## ChrisSteadfast (17. Februar 2016)

Ich bin zur Zeit nur in Quick matches unterwegs, hl stresst mich zu viel auf 2 richtig gute spiele folgen meist 3 misserable Spiele.

Ich habe mir mal Greyman gegönnt muss sagen er lässt sich mit der q Build sehr schön spielen einzig die escape möglichkeiten finde ich begrenzt. Wenn man nicht gerade Lust hat sich in vorderster Reihe fokussen zu lassen, bleibt man in Teamkämpfen meist in der MenschenForm, bis man mit der Ulti die Gegner finishen kann.
Wenn ich allerdings hl spiele und sehe das der Gegner LiMing pickt, dann nehme ich sehr Gerne Zeratul als Counter, weil er sich immer schön hinterher porten kann. Die meisten sehen Zeratul ja nicht im eifer des Gefechtes, mag sein das sich das im höheren lvl bereich ändert(Ich finde es komisch, weil ich Zeratul meistens entdecke).


----------



## Invisible_XXI (18. Februar 2016)

boah, dieses Spiel ey... da ist man nun schon auf Rang 1 angekommen und es kommen dennoch wieder so viele Vollspaßten ins Team...
game 1: nova first pick...
game 2: azmodan first pick - und während dem spiel natürlich ständig alleine unterwegs und wird andauernd alleine von den anderen kurz mal umgehauen - map awareness nicht vorhanden.
game 3: kein einziger ist in der Lage auch nur IRGENDetwas während der charkter auswahl zu schreiben. trotz diverser vorschläge und fragen meinerseits. natürlich ein loss, weil es während dem spiel genauso unkoordiniert zuging.
game 4: im pickscreen "i play only lunara" - ganze 400 spiele insg und lunara auf level 1. während dem spiel komplett unkooperativ - ständig alleine. haben nicht ein einziges mal münzen abgegeben...

boah macht das wieder Laune...


----------



## SaPass (18. Februar 2016)

Invisible_XXI schrieb:


> Yes!! Na endlich hat das mal geklappt!


Meinen Glückwunsch!



ChrisSteadfast schrieb:


> Ich habe mir mal Greyman gegönnt muss sagen er lässt sich mit der q  Build sehr schön spielen einzig die escape möglichkeiten finde ich  begrenzt. Wenn man nicht gerade Lust hat sich in vorderster Reihe  fokussen zu lassen, bleibt man in Teamkämpfen meist in der MenschenForm,  bis man mit der Ulti die Gegner finishen kann.


Der macht echt Spaß. Du kannst wirklich erst in den Gegner springen, wenn er fast down ist. Oder jemanden im 1vs1 auseinander nehmen. Aber die Teamfights laufen zu Beginn immer in Menschengestalt. Das ist normal so. Anders geht es nicht, da man wirklich zu schnell umkippt im Nahkampf.

Meine drei Spiele HL habe ich heute gewonnen:
Spiel 1: Wir haben keinen Support, unser letzter Pick: Lunara
Spiel 2: Wir sind zu viert gegen zwei und beide Teams Level 24. Auf Core gehen? Niemals für Zagara. Camps sind wichtiger.
Spiel 3 ging halbwegs sinnvoll durch.

Und dann gings mit nem Kumpel zum Quickmatch. Ich habe echt Tränen gelacht über die Dummheit meiner Teammitglieder. Muradin kloppt mit Level 22 auf ein Hard-Camp ein und portet sich nach einer Minute erfolglos zurück zum Core. Während er das tut, tippt er im Chat: "Kharazim retard. Pls uninstall the game." Kharazim lässt sich derweilen von Hammers Ulti töten. Er ist tatsächlich mit vollem Leben von der Brachialkanone von Hammer getötet worden. Die kam immer einfach so lange wieder, bis er tot war. Da konnte er nix machen. Ausweichen total unmöglich.


----------



## NurDieAushilfe (19. Februar 2016)

Der Rang sagt leider oft nicht wirklich was über das Können der Spieler aus. Obs Rang 40 oder 1 ist scheint da scheinbar keine Rolle zu spielen


----------



## Invisible_XXI (19. Februar 2016)

NurDieAushilfe schrieb:


> Der Rang sagt leider oft nicht wirklich was über das Können der Spieler aus. Obs Rang 40 oder 1 ist scheint da scheinbar keine Rolle zu spielen


die HL ist einfach das reinste glücksspiel: bekommt man ein brauchbares team, hat man spaß (auch wenn man verlieren sollte), hat man vollidioten, verliert man recht sicher und hat frust ohne ende. ich hatte in der letzten zeit einfach sehr viel glück mit den teammates und bin nur deswegen im rang gut voran gekommen. mit den vollidioten von gestern abend hätte das auf garantie nicht geklappt. also egal wie gut man auch zu sein glaubt, letzten endes entscheidet das verkackte matchmaking über sieg und niederlage. Traurige erkenntnis nach 2300 Spielen.


----------



## SaPass (19. Februar 2016)

Invisible_XXI schrieb:


> also egal wie gut man auch zu sein glaubt, letzten endes entscheidet das verkackte matchmaking über sieg und niederlage. Traurige erkenntnis nach 2300 Spielen.



Meinst du denn, dass es eine Möglichkeit gibt wie das Matchmaking verbessert werden kann? Besteht das Problem eigentlich auch in LoL und DOTA?

Ich habe in den letzten Tagen damit begonnen reddit zu lesen. Dabei habe ich interessante Dingen gefunden: How not to play blackhearts bay und ein Breakdown aller Maps. Wie Dreadnaught in einem der Videos schon sagte: Die Hots-Community ist unglaublich dumm. Kaum jemand hat Ahnung von den Spiel. Er hat sich jetzt auf die Fahne geschrieben diese Situation etwas zu verbessern und die Videos dazu auf YouTube hochzuladen. Ich bin mal gespannt, was es alles zu lernen gibt.

Das hat mir auch schon gestern gleich in einem Schnellsuche-Spiel mit meinem Kumpel geholfen. Während der ersten Schrein-Phase (mittlerer Schrein) rotierte ich zwischen unterer und mittlerer Lane und habe meinen Kumpel (Jaina) angewiesen die top-lane zu soaken und danach kurz am Schrein vorbeizuschauen. Nur der gegnerische Hammer hat beschlossen alleine die bot-lane zu pushen. Mit Li-Ming ist der aber ein äußerst leichtes Opfer. Damit hat er sich auch zum Schrein verabschiedet, nachdem er einmal gestorben ist. Somit war der Gegner zu fünft am Schrein. Letzten Endes haben wir den Schrein, wie erwartet, nicht bekommen. Aber glücklicherweise macht der erste Immortal nichts. Er springt über die Mauer, wird von 4 Türmen gleichzeitig beschossen und ist mit 3 Mann in der Verteidigung fast instant down. Wir haben nur unser Tor und die beiden Türme verloren, weil der Gegner zu fünft mit dem Immortal gepusht hat. Unserem Fort konnten sie nichts. Wir waren zu diesem Zeitpunkt dann schon 1,5 Level vorne, danke der Lane-Exp.
Lustig fand ich, wie wir von unserern Mitspielern während der Schreinphase geflamt wurden. Und wie kleinlaut sie wurden, als der Bestrafer tot war und wir den Vorteil hatten.


----------



## Invisible_XXI (19. Februar 2016)

SaPass schrieb:


> Meinst du denn, dass es eine Möglichkeit gibt wie das Matchmaking verbessert werden kann? Besteht das Problem eigentlich auch in LoL und DOTA?
> 
> Ich habe in den letzten Tagen damit begonnen reddit zu lesen. Dabei habe ich interessante Dingen gefunden: How not to play blackhearts bay und ein Breakdown aller Maps. Wie Dreadnaught in einem der Videos schon sagte: Die Hots-Community ist unglaublich dumm. Kaum jemand hat Ahnung von den Spiel. Er hat sich jetzt auf die Fahne geschrieben diese Situation etwas zu verbessern und die Videos dazu auf YouTube hochzuladen. Ich bin mal gespannt, was es alles zu lernen gibt.
> 
> ...



Die Videos sehen vielversprechend aus. Werde ich mir gerne bei Gelegenheit mal anschauen. Besten Dank dafür!

Was das Matchmaking anbelangt, würde ich sagen, dass zunächst mal höhere Hürden für den Beitritt zur HL nötig wären: Damit die Leute keinen Mist picken, sollten sie aus jeder Charakterklasse mindestens 2 Helden auf Level 7 oder höher haben. Damit ist halbwegs sichergestellt, dass nicht ihr Lieblingschar weggepickt wird und sie was halbwegs passendes wählen können. Wie gesagt "halbwegs". Von "ideal" sind wir noch weit entfernt. Die idealen Voraussetzungen erfülle ich selbst nicht annähernd.

Dann sollte es noch eine Mindestanzahl an Spielen als Beschränkung geben. Vielleicht sogar mir verschiedenen Bereichen der Ränge, die zunehmen mehr Spiele erfordern. So könnte man sicherstellen, dass unerfahrene Spieler mit gerade einmal 200 Spielen nicht auf Rang 1-10 kommen, wo sie dann mangels Erfahrung absolut grauenhaft spielen. Egal wie gut jemand spielen mag, es braucht nun mal einfach Erfahrung.

Toll wäre natürlich auch ein Ratingsystem am Ende der Runde, wo man den besten und den schlechtesten Spieler wählen kann. Beim schlechtesten Spieler sollte man dann noch Gründe anführen können, bspw. wie "unkooperativ" "wählt keine passenden Helden aus", "kommuniziert nicht mit dem rest", usw, Wenn ein Spieler eine bestimmte Anzahl an Feedbacks in einer dieser Kategorien bekommen hat, könnte man ihm entsprechende Guides nahelegen. Sollte er sich dann nicht bessern, könnte man pro weiterem negativem Feedback dieser Kategorie immer mal wieder einen Rang abziehen. Das erschwert ihm das Vorankommen und sorgt idealerweise dafür, dass derjenige an einer seiner Schwächen (oder schlechten Gewohnheiten) arbeitet.
Klar, das ist irgendwo auch fies, aber in einem Teamspiel ists halt kacke, wenn man irgendeine Unart (spielt lieber alleine in seiner Lane anstatt sich zu beteiligen) an sich hat und der Rest der Truppe dafür bluten muss.

zu LoL und Dota kann ich nichts sagen. Beides nicht gespielt.


----------



## SaPass (19. Februar 2016)

Invisible_XXI schrieb:


> Was das Matchmaking anbelangt, würde ich sagen, dass zunächst mal höhere Hürden für den Beitritt zur HL nötig wären: Damit die Leute keinen Mist picken, sollten sie aus jeder Charakterklasse mindestens 2 Helden auf Level 7 oder höher haben. Damit ist halbwegs sichergestellt, dass nicht ihr Lieblingschar weggepickt wird und sie was halbwegs passendes wählen können. Wie gesagt "halbwegs". Von "ideal" sind wir noch weit entfernt. Die idealen Voraussetzungen erfülle ich selbst nicht annähernd.


Die aktuelle Zugangsvoraussetzung: Profil auf Level 30 Spielen sowie 10 Helden erwerben. Die Helden in der wöchentlichen Rotation zählen da nicht rein. Vorausgesetzte man steckt in das Spiel keinen Cent, dann gehen diese Voraussetzungen halbwegs in Ordnung. Man kann sich jedoch auch recht schnell in die Heldenliga "einkaufen".
Um auf deinen Vorschlag zurückzukommen: Wenn ich jetzt 8 Helden auf Level 7 gespielt habe, dann kann ich das Spiel aber immer noch nicht. Einerseits bin ich genervt, dass ich Rollen spielen muss, die mir keinen Spaß machen. Und selbst wenn ich die Helden auf Level 7 gespielt habe, dann ist das immer noch keine Garantie dafür, dass a) der Held sinnvoll ist und b) dass ich ihn spielen kann. Da kann auch folgendes rauskommen: Arthas, Artanis, Tychus, Kerrigan, Lili, Funkelchen, Vikings und Gazlow. Ich finde die Idee gut, jedoch kann sie nicht garantieren, dass deine Mitspieler gut sind. Das geht einfach nicht. Mir fällt da auch nichts ein, wie man guten von schlechten Spielern trennen kann.



Invisible_XXI schrieb:


> Dann sollte es noch eine Mindestanzahl an Spielen als Beschränkung geben. Vielleicht sogar mir verschiedenen Bereichen der Ränge, die zunehmen mehr Spiele erfordern. So könnte man sicherstellen, dass unerfahrene Spieler mit gerade einmal 200 Spielen nicht auf Rang 1-10 kommen, wo sie dann mangels Erfahrung absolut grauenhaft spielen. Egal wie gut jemand spielen mag, es braucht nun mal einfach Erfahrung.


Mit einem guten Matchmaking wird dieser Punkt überflüssig. Und bei HotS kann man auch Erfahrung gewinnen, in dem man einfach Tuniere schaut. Wenn du mal 50 bis 100 Pro-Games gesehen hast, inklusive einem gut erklärten Draft, dann bekommt man das auch halbwegs ordentlich in der Heroe-League hin. Das ersetzt natürlich nicht das eigene Spielen, kann aber eine gute Ergänzung sein.



Invisible_XXI schrieb:


> Toll wäre natürlich auch ein Ratingsystem am Ende der Runde, wo man den besten und den schlechtesten Spieler wählen kann. Beim schlechtesten Spieler sollte man dann noch Gründe anführen können, bspw. wie "unkooperativ" "wählt keine passenden Helden aus", "kommuniziert nicht mit dem rest", usw, Wenn ein Spieler eine bestimmte Anzahl an Feedbacks in einer dieser Kategorien bekommen hat, könnte man ihm entsprechende Guides nahelegen. Sollte er sich dann nicht bessern, könnte man pro weiterem negativem Feedback dieser Kategorie immer mal wieder einen Rang abziehen. Das erschwert ihm das Vorankommen und sorgt idealerweise dafür, dass derjenige an einer seiner Schwächen (oder schlechten Gewohnheiten) arbeitet.
> Klar, das ist irgendwo auch fies, aber in einem Teamspiel ists halt kacke, wenn man irgendeine Unart (spielt lieber alleine in seiner Lane anstatt sich zu beteiligen) an sich hat und der Rest der Truppe dafür bluten muss.


Den Vorschlag finde ich gefährlich. Möchtest du deine Spielweise von einem völligen Idioten bewerten lassen, der keine Ahnung von dem Spiel hat? Selbst wenn du noch so gut spielst, kann er anderer Meinung sein. Man kann den Spielern auch Guides nachlegen, bevor sie sich irgendwelche Unarten angewöhnt haben. Aber das Problem mit HotS besteht im Fehlen von Guides und auch fehlendem Spielwissen der Community.



Invisible_XXI schrieb:


> zu LoL und Dota kann ich nichts sagen. Beides nicht gespielt.


Bei Dota gibt es ingame Guides, welche Items du dir kaufen kannst und welche Skills da levelst. Das erleichtert den Einstieg enorm. Es ist schonmal besser, wenn man blind einem Guide folgt als wenn man totalen Mist baut. Ich erinnere mich da an divere Kael'thas ohne ChainBomb.
 Bei Hots gibt es keine Mechanik wie in dota. Das Tutorial erklärt dir kurz das Spielprinzip und entlässt dich dann ins Spiel, wo du den Rest selbst herausfinden musst. Da ist es kein Wunder, wenn niemand weiß, was er zu tun hat.


----------



## Invisible_XXI (19. Februar 2016)

SaPass schrieb:


> Die aktuelle Zugangsvoraussetzung: Profil auf Level 30 Spielen sowie 10 Helden erwerben. Die Helden in der wöchentlichen Rotation zählen da nicht rein. Vorausgesetzte man steckt in das Spiel keinen Cent, dann gehen diese Voraussetzungen halbwegs in Ordnung. Man kann sich jedoch auch recht schnell in die Heldenliga "einkaufen".
> Um auf deinen Vorschlag zurückzukommen: Wenn ich jetzt 8 Helden auf Level 7 gespielt habe, dann kann ich das Spiel aber immer noch nicht. Einerseits bin ich genervt, dass ich Rollen spielen muss, die mir keinen Spaß machen. Und selbst wenn ich die Helden auf Level 7 gespielt habe, dann ist das immer noch keine Garantie dafür, dass a) der Held sinnvoll ist und b) dass ich ihn spielen kann. Da kann auch folgendes rauskommen: Arthas, Artanis, Tychus, Kerrigan, Lili, Funkelchen, Vikings und Gazlow. Ich finde die Idee gut, jedoch kann sie nicht garantieren, dass deine Mitspieler gut sind. Das geht einfach nicht. Mir fällt da auch nichts ein, wie man guten von schlechten Spielern trennen kann.


Natürlich wird davon niemand besser - habe ich ja (hoffentlich ) gar nicht behauptet. Aber wie gesagt würde das schon dagegen helfen, dass manche leute halt mit 1-2 helden auf level 30 spielen, sich dann die 8 günstigsten Chars kaufen und dann in der HL im Pickscreen vor der Wahl stehen, entweder ihre 2 Helden, die sie können, aber vielleicht grade nicht passen (oder schon gepickt wurden), zu spielen oder eben einen Helden, der passt, aber mit dem sie wenig Erfahrung haben. Habe schon all zu viele Level 1-5 chars wegen der Problematik in meinem Team gehabt... oder Leute, die dann eine Rolle gar nicht hatten - aber auch zu doof sind ihre Einschränkung frühzeitig zu kommunizieren - und man dann eben ohne Heiler spielen MUSSTE.
Wenn man denn schon Defizite hat, muss man die eben auch frühzeitig kommunizieren, in der Hoffnung, dass das Team sich anpasst.



SaPass schrieb:


> Mit einem guten Matchmaking wird dieser Punkt überflüssig. Und bei HotS kann man auch Erfahrung gewinnen, in dem man einfach Tuniere schaut. Wenn du mal 50 bis 100 Pro-Games gesehen hast, inklusive einem gut erklärten Draft, dann bekommt man das auch halbwegs ordentlich in der Heroe-League hin. Das ersetzt natürlich nicht das eigene Spielen, kann aber eine gute Ergänzung sein.


Das ist zwar richtig, aber das kannste ja nicht im spiel prüfen, wie umfassend sich jemand anderweitig informiert hat. Die Anzahl der Spiele gibt dagegen einen klaren Praxis-Erfahrungs-Wert zurück. Einige Dinge muss man eben auch in der Praxis lernen, um sie zu verinnerlichen bzw. um ein Gefühl dafür zu bekommen.
Wenn ich dir einen Monat lang erzähle, wie man Snowboard fährt und du dann das erste Mal auf der Piste stehst, wirst du dennoch solange auf den Arsch fallen, bis du ein Gefühl dafür bekommen hast... Praxiserfahrung fehlt. Bisschen weit hergeholt, ich hoffe allerdings, dass der Gedanke dennoch klar ist.
Gerade die Turnier-Videos finde ich auch fragwürdig als Hilfe. Das ist ein komplett anderes Spiel als das, was man in der Solo-HL-Queue vorfindet. Dort ist nämlich kein Team besonders organisiert. Alles ist chaotisch, die Leute machen egoistische Sachen, lassen nicht mit sich reden usw. usf. Dadurch muss man sich oft genug auch auf Schwachsinn einstellen... den es so in Turnieren gar nicht gibt. Also ich finde es jedenfalls echt schwierig von Turnieren was in die HL zu übertragen.



SaPass schrieb:


> Den Vorschlag finde ich gefährlich. Möchtest du deine Spielweise von einem völligen Idioten bewerten lassen, der keine Ahnung von dem Spiel hat? Selbst wenn du noch so gut spielst, kann er anderer Meinung sein. Man kann den Spielern auch Guides nachlegen, bevor sie sich irgendwelche Unarten angewöhnt haben. Aber das Problem mit HotS besteht im Fehlen von Guides und auch fehlendem Spielwissen der Community.


Ist auf jeden Fall gefährlich. Würde es allerdings nicht von einem Idioten, sondern vom gesamten Team machen lassen und dann eben nur die Minuspunkte bei einem Spieler ansammeln, wenn der Rest des Teams sich einig ist. Und wie gesagt erst irgendwelche Maßnahmen ergreifen, wenn es häufig passiert.
Mal ehrlich, wenn man per Zufall immer wieder mit X Leuten zusammengewürfelt wird und ALLE STÄNDIG EINHEITLICH nicht mit einem klarkommen, dann liegts höchstwahrscheinlich an einem selbst - und nicht in dem Sinne, dass alle Idioten sind und nur man selbst der Pro-Gamer. 



SaPass schrieb:


> Bei Dota gibt es ingame Guides, welche Items du dir kaufen kannst und welche Skills da levelst. Das erleichtert den Einstieg enorm. Es ist schonmal besser, wenn man blind einem Guide folgt als wenn man totalen Mist baut. Ich erinnere mich da an divere Kael'thas ohne ChainBomb. Bei Hots gibt es keine Mechanik wie in dota. Das Tutorial erklärt dir kurz das Spielprinzip und entlässt dich dann ins Spiel, wo du den Rest selbst herausfinden musst. Da ist es kein Wunder, wenn niemand weiß, was er zu tun hat.


Ist ja auch vollkommen ok, dass es Spieler gibt. die keinen Plan haben, oder weniger gut sind, oder denen die Erfahrung fehlt, oder oder oder. Aber die sollten halt einfach nicht mit denen ins gleiche Team gesteckt werden, bei denen das nicht so ist. Da muss eine entsprechende Trennung eingeführt werden. Von einem Ranking System erwarte ich, dass auf den vorderen Rängen diejenigen landen, die Ahnung und Skill haben. Mit 150 Spielen - Videos, Tutorials  und Turniere schauen hin oder her - hat man nichts an der Spitze verloren. Da würde ich ja nicht mal mich selbst sehen...


----------



## SaPass (19. Februar 2016)

Invisible_XXI schrieb:


> Wenn man denn schon Defizite hat, muss man die eben auch frühzeitig kommunizieren, in der Hoffnung, dass das Team sich anpasst.


Ist auf jeden Fall sinnvoll. Aber das setzt doch etwas Mitdenken voraus.




Invisible_XXI schrieb:


> Wenn ich dir einen Monat lang erzähle, wie man Snowboard fährt und du dann das erste Mal auf der Piste stehst, wirst du dennoch solange auf den Arsch fallen, bis du ein Gefühl dafür bekommen hast... Praxiserfahrung fehlt. Bisschen weit hergeholt, ich hoffe allerdings, dass der Gedanke dennoch klar ist.


Ich weiß schon was du meinst. Deswegen meinte ich ja auch, dass man unbedingt selbst spielen muss. Nur beim Draft hilft das etwas, wenn man sich Tuniere anschaut.




Invisible_XXI schrieb:


> Ist ja auch vollkommen ok, dass es Spieler gibt. die keinen Plan haben, oder weniger gut sind, oder denen die Erfahrung fehlt, oder oder oder. Aber die sollten halt einfach nicht mit denen ins gleiche Team gesteckt werden, bei denen das nicht so ist. Da muss eine entsprechende Trennung eingeführt werden. Von einem Ranking System erwarte ich, dass auf den vorderen Rängen diejenigen landen, die Ahnung und Skill haben. Mit 150 Spielen - Videos, Tutorials  und Turniere schauen hin oder her - hat man nichts an der Spitze verloren. Da würde ich ja nicht mal mich selbst sehen...


Am Ende ist nicht der beste Spieler vorne, sondern der, der am besten mit diesem ganze HL-Chaos zurecht kommt. Aber bei HotS passt das Ranking-System einfach nicht. Ich finde es echt krass, wie riesig der Skill-Unterschied der Mitspieler und Gegner ist. Zuerst ein Match mit recht hohem Niveau gewinnen, dann im nächsten Spiel Not gegen Elend spielen. Das passt dort einfach nicht. In der HL über Rang 20 (d.h. die besten 40% der Spieler) sollte eigentlich ein gutes Spiel zustande kommen. Und nur die besten sollten es nach ganz oben schaffen. Dem ist aber nicht so.


----------



## Invisible_XXI (19. Februar 2016)

SaPass schrieb:


> Ist auf jeden Fall sinnvoll. Aber das setzt doch etwas Mitdenken voraus.
> 
> Ich weiß schon was du meinst. Deswegen meinte ich ja auch, dass man unbedingt selbst spielen muss. Nur beim Draft hilft das etwas, wenn man sich Tuniere anschaut.
> 
> Am Ende ist nicht der beste Spieler vorne, sondern der, der am besten mit diesem ganze HL-Chaos zurecht kommt. Aber bei HotS passt das Ranking-System einfach nicht. Ich finde es echt krass, wie riesig der Skill-Unterschied der Mitspieler und Gegner ist. Zuerst ein Match mit recht hohem Niveau gewinnen, dann im nächsten Spiel Not gegen Elend spielen. Das passt dort einfach nicht. In der HL über Rang 20 (d.h. die besten 40% der Spieler) sollte eigentlich ein gutes Spiel zustande kommen. Und nur die besten sollten es nach ganz oben schaffen. Dem ist aber nicht so.



Stimme dir in allen Punkten zu


----------



## Madfurion (20. Februar 2016)

Die Ränge haben meiner Meinung nach nichts mit dem Können zu tun sondern damit wie lange man spielt Es ist halt wie in Hearthstone ein Grind bei dem diejenigen auf Rang 1 stehen es sich vornehmen und lange spielen. 

Ich hab mich nach der Einführung mit relativ wenigen Spielen auf Rang 7 gespielt, dann hatte ich aber keine Lust mehr jeder Spiel nur die gleichen Helden zu sehen. Da es dafür auch keine Belohnungen gibt hab ichs dann auch sein lassen


----------



## SaPass (20. Februar 2016)

Madfurion schrieb:


> Da es dafür auch keine Belohnungen gibt hab ichs dann auch sein lassen



Das ist ein guter Punkt. Darüber habe ich gestern auch nachgedacht. Kann man die Spieler nicht irgendwie für das Aufsteigen in den Rängen belohnen? Das könnte dazu führen, dass insgesamt etwas ernsthafter gespielt wird. Wobei ich auch nicht weiß, wie genau die Belohnung aussehen soll. Reittiere, Skins, oder am besten einen Helden nach Wahl geschenkt bekommen fällt mir da spontan ein.


----------



## Invisible_XXI (20. Februar 2016)

Madfurion schrieb:


> Die Ränge haben meiner Meinung nach nichts mit dem Können zu tun sondern damit wie lange man spielt Es ist halt wie in Hearthstone ein Grind bei dem diejenigen auf Rang 1 stehen es sich vornehmen und lange spielen.
> Ich hab mich nach der Einführung mit relativ wenigen Spielen auf Rang 7 gespielt, dann hatte ich aber keine Lust mehr jeder Spiel nur die gleichen Helden zu sehen. Da es dafür auch keine Belohnungen gibt hab ichs dann auch sein lassen


Wenn du nichts kannst, gewinnst du nicht und kommst somit auch nicht voran, egal wie lange du spielst. Somit hat das überhaupt nichts mit Grinden zu tun.
Das Problem sind eher die Bonuspunkte in den Qualifikationsspielen bzw. auch noch in den Spielen danach, denn damit kommen viel zu viele Leute mit zu wenig Erfahrung auf viel zu niedrige Ränge, wo sie dann oft nicht angemessen performen.

Hinsichtlich der Motivation: Hier hilft vllt Hotlogs, wo man einen MMR angezeigt bekommt und in verschiedenen Ligen aufsteigen kann etc.


----------



## SaPass (20. Februar 2016)

Invisible_XXI schrieb:


> Hinsichtlich der Motivation: Hier hilft vllt Hotlogs, wo man einen MMR angezeigt bekommt und in verschiedenen Ligen aufsteigen kann etc.



Das ist ja der Wahnsinn an der ganzen Sache! Aber Blizzard möchte das ja überarbeiten. Blizzcon 2015-Video.


----------



## SaPass (24. Februar 2016)

So, ich habe mein letztes Platzierungsspiel abgeschlossen. Mit 11 Siegen und 9 Niederlagen hat es zu Rang 22 gereicht. 5 Platzierungsspiele habe ich mit einem Bekannten gemacht und die allesamt verloren. Letzte Woche habe ich 6:3 in der HL gespielt. Von daher denke ich, dass da noch etwas Luft nach oben ist.

Während des Drafts gestern Abend kam erstmal die Frage unseres Lastpicks: Sylvanas oder Muradin? Er meinte, er könne nur diese beiden Helden spielen. Dann ist er 7 mal mit Muradin gestorben, so oft wie sonst keiner bei uns im Team - und das mit einer Morales hinter sich. Der Typ war Rang 18. Letzten Endes habe wir aber das Spiel gewonnen.

Der Core-Call kommt in diesen Spielen viel zu selten. Da werden so viele Möglichkeiten liegen gelassen, das Spiel zu gewinnen. Manchmal wird sogar ein eigentlich sicherer Sieg verspielt. Mit Level 19 gegen Level 18, einem Punisher zur Unterstützung und einer Überzahl-Situation (5 vs 3) kann man das Spiel beenden, vor allem wenn man mit dem schnell zerstörten Keep Level 20 erreicht und dabei einen weiteren Gegenspieler tötet. Die anderen Mitspieler wollten sich tatsächlich nach dem Keep zurückziehen und Mercs machen. 

Habt ihr es schon gelesen? Xul kommt nächste Woche.


----------



## NurDieAushilfe (24. Februar 2016)

SaPass schrieb:


> Der Core-Call kommt in diesen Spielen viel zu selten. Da werden so viele Möglichkeiten liegen gelassen, das Spiel zu gewinnen. Manchmal wird sogar ein eigentlich sicherer Sieg verspielt. Mit Level 19 gegen Level 18, einem Punisher zur Unterstützung und einer Überzahl-Situation (5 vs 3) kann man das Spiel beenden, vor allem wenn man mit dem schnell zerstörten Keep Level 20 erreicht und dabei einen weiteren Gegenspieler tötet. Die anderen Mitspieler wollten sich tatsächlich nach dem Keep zurückziehen und Mercs machen.



Kann ich nur so unterschreiben!



SaPass schrieb:


> Habt ihr es schon gelesen? Xul kommt nächste Woche.



Bin gespannt darauf wie er sich spielen lässt. Liest sich auf jeden Fall recht flexibel, was ich nur gut heißen kann. Mag es bei keinem Spiel wenn man zwar eine Talentauswahl hat, die Meta aber vorschreibt was man skillen muss, siehe Illidan.


----------



## SaPass (24. Februar 2016)

NurDieAushilfe schrieb:


> Bin gespannt darauf wie er sich spielen  lässt. Liest sich auf jeden Fall recht flexibel, was ich nur gut heißen  kann. Mag es bei keinem Spiel wenn man zwar eine Talentauswahl hat, die  Meta aber vorschreibt was man skillen muss, siehe Illidan.



Blizzard  hat ja auch angekündigt, dass er durch entsprechende Talentwahl in  unterschiedliche Rollen schlüpfen kann. Mit der Verbesserung seines  Traits, das Skelette beschwört, kann er Lanes unglaublich stark pushen.  Aber er soll sich auch als Melee-Assassin spielen lassen und ein guter  Counter-Pick gegen Bruiser sein. Mit seiner W-Fähigkeit, die Angriffe  der gegnerischen Helden um 50% verlangsamt,  den beschworenen Skeletten,  die Skillshots blocken und zusätzlich einem Schild wird er da  garantiert ziemlich nervig. Fragt sich nur noch, ob Blizzard das  Balancing hinbekommt oder ob nur ein Build spielbar wird.

Bei Greymane habe sie die Gradwanderung recht gut hinbekommen. Er lässt sich auch mit Fokus auf die Worgengestalt spielen, auch wenn sich diese Spielweise als sehr schwierig erweist, da er recht squishy ist. Mit einem Tassadar im eigenen Team als zweiten Support kann ich mir aber vorstellen, dass Greymane da ganz schnell dem Gegner Tod und Vernichtung bringt.


----------



## Invisible_XXI (24. Februar 2016)

Die Ränge... irgendwie sind sie oft nahezu bedeutungslos... Rang 18 könnte bedeuten, jemand hat mit 1-2 Helden auf Level 30 gespielt (vielleicht sogar noch mit Stimpacks), dann 20 Platzierungsspiele gemacht und halbwegs Glück gehabt und ist dann mit sehr, sehr wenigen Spielen auf diesem Rang gelandet. Natürlich kann der (in der Regel!) nichts.
Kann aber auch sein, dass jemand einfach ne Weile lang selbst nicht gut gespielt hat oder öfters mal Pech mit den Teammates hatte.
Gerade das Glück/Pech mit Teammates/Gegnerteam ist ein entscheidender Faktor. v.a. auf dem Level. Meiner Erfahrung nach wird es ab Level 2 etwas besser. Sind aber dennoch ne Menge Idioten unterwegs.
Blöd ist halt, wenn die Leute in der Heldenauswahl zu sehr eingeschränkt sind oder unvorteilhaft picken... Daran muss ich aber auch noch arbeiten... Kann einfach keine Melee-Helden spielen... da fehlt mir irgendwie jegliches Verständnis für, obwohl ich schon einige ausprobiert habe (Level 5-8 für diverse Tanks) 

Was hilft, um voran zu kommen: Kluge Entscheidungen in der Heldenauswahl (und natürlich ingame) treffen und v.a. SEHR viel kommunizieren, auch wenn die anderen das nicht machen. Also sowohl im Pickscreen: Welche Helden brauchen wir noch, kann dieser und jener Spieler dies und das spielen, dieser Held ist gut für/gegen... und im Spiel halt pingen, pingen, pingen... Ich mach es aus Resignation und weil ich zu sehr mit mir selbst beschäftigt bin viel zu selten..

Habe übrigens mal die Videos angeschaut, die du letztens gepostet hast. Den Map-Breakdown fand ich recht aufschlussreich! Traurig ist dann nur, dass man dadurch dann eigentlich weiß, wie man dies und jenes besser macht, aber praktisch der Rest vom Team oft nicht mitmachen möchte... z.B. die Immortals stets angreifen, weil es besser ist einen Immortal zu verlieren, der wenig Schild hat, als hoffnungslos zu verteidigen und dann einem Immortal mit vollem Schild gegenüber zu stehen. Sobald der andere Immortal zuerst beschossen wird und auch nur ein klein wenig Schaden hat, verfällt das Team in Angst und versucht auf Teufel komm raus zu verteidigen... erlebe ich eigentlich immer so... da kann man noch so oft pingen...


----------



## Invisible_XXI (3. März 2016)

Was haltet ihr von Xul?
Ich finde es richtig cool, dass er recht ähnlich wie der Necro aus Diablo2 aussieht und die Skills den D2 Skills so ähnlich bzw. gleich sind und sich auch so anhören  Da kommt richtig Nostalgie auf.

Spielerisch finde ich den Root richtig fies. Man muss ihn nur aktivieren - nicht zielen und treffen wie bei anderen Roots - und es ist recht deutlich sichtbar, dass jemand gleich gerootet wird, somit können sich alle mit genügend Vorlaufzeit ganz gut drauf einstellen - und ggfs weiter stunnen... somit ist ein Root von Xul beinahe gleichbedeutend mit dem Tod - wenn das Team nicht pennt. Fies! Die Mechanik wirkt mir aktuell noch zu stark - aber habe auch erst 5-6 Matches mit/gegen ihm/ihn gemacht. Selbst spielen konnte ich ihn mangels Gold allerdings noch nicht


----------



## SaPass (3. März 2016)

Ich habe gestern nur zwei oder drei Spiele gemacht. In den beiden QM-Spielen war kein Xul dabei. Ich hatte ihn jedoch mal kurz im Shop ausprobiert. Der fühlte sich schon ziemlich stark an. Und bei hotslogs.com steigt er mit einer starken Winrate von 58,1% ein. Von daher kann ich auch nur sagen: Abwarten. Am Wochenende wird er auf den Turnieren verboten sein. Und in zwei Wochen wird er dann generft. Und wenn du dir die wöchtenliche Rotation ansiehst, kommst du auch zu dem Entschluss, dass sie Xul verkaufen wollen. Er kontert doch einige Helden in der Rotation.
Ich habe auch einiges auf reddit zu Xul gelesen. Viele sind äußerst begeister von ihm. Schon alleine sein Tanz . Die Kommentare, die er ablässt, wenn er jemanden tötet. Da passt bei ihm alles zusammen. Er ist hervorragend designt.

Und noch ein kurzer Kommentar zur Schnellsuche: Das Matchmaking passt bei mir garnicht. Ich werde da immer mit totalen Anfängern (Profillevel unter 20) zusammengesteckt. So macht das Spiel einfach keinen Spaß.


----------



## NurDieAushilfe (3. März 2016)

Hab gestern 4-5 Matches gemacht und in jedem war natürlich ein Xul dabei. Hab allerdings jedes Spiel gegen Ihn gewonnen. Mag sein das die Leute sich noch nicht warm gespielt haben aber bei Mi Ling sah das anders aus.

Sein Waveclear ist auf jeden Fall sehr stark, sein 1on1 Potential aber eher geringer als bei anderen Spezialisten wie ich finde. (Mein Eindruck bisher)
Der Stun ist fies, finde aber man hat noch relativ viel zeit in "Sicherheit" zu kommen, sei es hinter andere Teammates, oder die eigenen Festungen.
Voll auf Teamsupport gespielt könnte er aber ganz gut einschlagen denke ich mal. Werde mich später mal ein wenig mehr mit seinen Fähigkeiten im Trainingsmodus auseinander setzten, genug Gold hab ich leider auch noch nicht


----------



## Invisible_XXI (3. März 2016)

Boah, das Game macht mal wieder SOOOOOOO Laune heute... 
3 Spiele mit AFKlern. Eins davon gleich mit 2en. Beim dritten ist derjenige auch schon nach 5 Minuten gekommen, juhuuu.
1 Spiel mit einem sprichwörtlichen Feeder.
Und 3 Spiele mit geistig behinderten Mitspielern - mindestens 2 pro Spiel. Level 12 gegen Level 16, ja natürlich müssen wir da 3 Mal nacheinander den Kampf suchen.... Gott verdammt nochmal! 

  

Ich könnt nur noch kotzen. Mir fehlt das Vokabular um für diese ******* angemessen zu fluchen. **** ey!


----------



## SaPass (4. März 2016)

Gestern Abend war es echt schlimm. Da ist unser Muradin zu Spielbeginn mit den Worten "Ich feede jetzt" in die gegnerischen Türme gerannt. Und später wurde er so richtig Toxic, wenn nicht jeder das macht, was er auf deutsch im Chat ansagte. Nur blöd, wenn ihn niemand versteht.

Dann dachte ich mir: In der HL kann es nur noch besser wurden. Und gleich das erste Spiel haben wir schon im Draft verloren. Tassadar als einzigen Support, Leoric als Tank. Und das zweite HL-Spiel hatte etwas von Slapstick am Ende. Drei von uns sind tot, der Gegner greift den Core an, wir verteidigen, töten alle. Damit war folgende Ausgangssituation entstanden: Level 22 vs Level 22. Von uns lebten alle, vom Gegner niemand. Der erste Respawn kommt in 50 Sekunden. Deren Keep in der Top-Lane ist schon gefallen. Was ist also in diesem Moment zu tun? Ich wäre ja dafür gewesen, dass wir über die Top-Lane rein reiten und das Spiel beenden, bevor der Gegner respawnt. Aber mein Team war anderer Meinung. Der erste wollte die Netzweber rufen, obwohl wir nicht genug Kristalle hatten. Nach fünf bis zehn Sekunden Zeitverlust kamen auch sie dann auf die Idee, dass man ja den Core angreifen könnte. Dann wurde der direkte Weg über die Mid-Lane gewählt, wo das Keep und die Mauer davor noch stand. Das war im Weg. Das musste zerstört werden. Also kommen wir am Core an, während die ersten vom gegnerischen Team respawnen, was im Teamwipe unserer Teams endete und letzten Endes im Verlust des Spieles gipfelte. Mit dem Kommentar eines Mitspielers: "we shouldn't have attacked the core. We should have destroyed all keeps". Super Plan. Setzt voraus, dass wir den nächsten Teamfight gewinnen. Und da taten wir uns immer enorm schwer.


----------



## BreaKing (4. März 2016)

Ich hab gestern mal den aktuellen Patch geladen, gespielt habe ich zuletzt irgendwann Mitte letzten Jahres. Hätte schon mal wieder Lust auf HotS, allerdings bin ich komplett raus bzw. hab als Held immer nur Zeratul gespielt. Gibt es gute Seiten mit Guides (deutsch als auch englisch), Tipps und Tricks? Vielleicht habt ihr ja den ein oder anderen Link für mich


----------



## SaPass (4. März 2016)

Spontan fallen mir zwei Links ein:
Ein Guide zu den Maps
Hero League 101 und allgemeine Tipps

Ansonsten kannst du mal bei Heroesfire.com nach heldenspezifischen Guides schauen.


----------



## Invisible_XXI (4. März 2016)

SaPass schrieb:


> Gestern Abend war es echt schlimm. Da ist unser Muradin zu Spielbeginn mit den Worten "Ich feede jetzt" in die gegnerischen Türme gerannt. Und später wurde er so richtig Toxic, wenn nicht jeder das macht, was er auf deutsch im Chat ansagte. Nur blöd, wenn ihn niemand versteht.
> 
> Dann dachte ich mir: In der HL kann es nur noch besser wurden. Und gleich das erste Spiel haben wir schon im Draft verloren. Tassadar als einzigen Support, Leoric als Tank. Und das zweite HL-Spiel hatte etwas von Slapstick am Ende. Drei von uns sind tot, der Gegner greift den Core an, wir verteidigen, töten alle. Damit war folgende Ausgangssituation entstanden: Level 22 vs Level 22. Von uns lebten alle, vom Gegner niemand. Der erste Respawn kommt in 50 Sekunden. Deren Keep in der Top-Lane ist schon gefallen. Was ist also in diesem Moment zu tun? Ich wäre ja dafür gewesen, dass wir über die Top-Lane rein reiten und das Spiel beenden, bevor der Gegner respawnt. Aber mein Team war anderer Meinung. Der erste wollte die Netzweber rufen, obwohl wir nicht genug Kristalle hatten. Nach fünf bis zehn Sekunden Zeitverlust kamen auch sie dann auf die Idee, dass man ja den Core angreifen könnte. Dann wurde der direkte Weg über die Mid-Lane gewählt, wo das Keep und die Mauer davor noch stand. Das war im Weg. Das musste zerstört werden. Also kommen wir am Core an, während die ersten vom gegnerischen Team respawnen, was im Teamwipe unserer Teams endete und letzten Endes im Verlust des Spieles gipfelte. Mit dem Kommentar eines Mitspielers: "we shouldn't have attacked the core. We should have destroyed all keeps". Super Plan. Setzt voraus, dass wir den nächsten Teamfight gewinnen. Und da taten wir uns immer enorm schwer.



autsch, ja. das tut auch weh... und das HL spiel hergeschenkt... schade 

Man ey, und schon wieder den ganzen Tag beinahe nur verloren, weil echt Deppen ohne Ende in mein Team kommen. Es macht einfach überhaupt keinen Spaß, wenn man mehrere Tage am Stück 10 von 15 Spielen verliert, weil die Leute zu blöd zum picken sind, AFK sind, feeden, dumm sind, sich als Heiler weigern zu heilen, Singleplayer spielen oder einfach vollkommen orientierungslos und ohne Abstimmung durch die Gegend laufen und sich alleine einer nach dem anderen rausnehmen lassen, immer und immer wieder. 
Es klingt furchtbar arrogant, aber es ist die ätzende Realität.
Habe soeben mal wieder deinstalliert, in der Hoffnung nie wieder zu diesem Mistspiel zurückzukehren.


----------



## SaPass (5. März 2016)

Invisible_XXI schrieb:


> Man ey, und schon wieder den ganzen Tag beinahe nur verloren, weil echt Deppen ohne Ende in mein Team kommen. Es macht einfach überhaupt keinen Spaß, wenn man mehrere Tage am Stück 10 von 15 Spielen verliert, weil die Leute zu blöd zum picken sind, AFK sind, feeden, dumm sind, sich als Heiler weigern zu heilen, Singleplayer spielen oder einfach vollkommen orientierungslos und ohne Abstimmung durch die Gegend laufen und sich alleine einer nach dem anderen rausnehmen lassen, immer und immer wieder.
> Es klingt furchtbar arrogant, aber es ist die ätzende Realität.


Deswegen spiele ich immer mal wieder gegen KI. Das ist weniger frustrierend als QM oder HL. Wenn ich die Dailys durch habe, kommen dann evtl. ein oder zwei QM-Spiele. Und spätestens dann bin ich so angepisst, dass ich das Spiel für den Tag ruhen lasse. 



Invisible_XXI schrieb:


> Habe soeben mal wieder deinstalliert, in der Hoffnung nie wieder zu diesem Mistspiel zurückzukehren.


Mal wieder? Wie oft hast du es denn schon deinstalliert bisher? Und die wichtigere Frage: Was spielst du in der Zwischenzeit, bis du es wieder installierst? 

Edit: Zu Xul. Der ist wohl doch leicht OP. Die Winrate bei hotslogs.com geht auf die 60% zu. Da steht demnächst ein Nerf an.


----------



## Invisible_XXI (6. März 2016)

Ist jetzt der zweite Deinstall. Beim letzten Mal war ich nicht konsequent, aber die Pause war gut. Mal schauen, ob ich mich diesmal wieder von irgendwem überreden lasse zurückzukommen 
Heute habe ich Factorio gespielt und nicht gemerkt, wie die Zeit vergangen ist... Steam zeigt erschreckende 11h Spielzeit an  Macht echt Laune und keinerlei Frust oder Aggressionen  Ansonsten habe ich noch unglaublich viele Spiele auf Steam, die ich noch nie angepackt habe... Dauerbrenner wie Diablo, Battlefield und co könnte man natürlich auch mal wieder anpacken... ohne HotS plötzlich so viel Zeit und Freiheiten... 
Oder mit der Freundin mal Far Cry 4 weiterspielen... wenn es nur nicht so verbuggt wäre...


----------



## Aegon (6. März 2016)

Nach langer Zeit hab ich heute das Spiel wieder mal angeworfen, und hab gleich Gänsehaut bekommen, als ich die D2 Titelmelodie gehört hab   
Sind für die Zukunft auch D2-Helden geplant, oder ist das nur so ein nettes Gimmick?


----------



## BreaKing (7. März 2016)

Hab am WE auch mal wieder nach langer Zeit gezockt, hatte überraschenderweise fast 30k Gold. Keine Ahnung wo die herkamen  Als Helden habe ich mir vorerst Greymane sowie Johanna geholt. Etwa 15.500 Gold habe ich noch über, die hebe ich mir aber erst mal auf. Johanna habe ich nur mal in einer Trainingsrunde getestet, Greymane habe ich dann auch mal in einem QM gespielt. Gefällt mir schon ganz gut, muss mich aber noch richtig mit ihm einspielen. 

SaPass war auch mal für zwei Runden mit dabei, gab aber leider in beiden nichts zu holen (Mitspieler waren halt wieder afk oder einfach unfähig).

EDIT: Das mit der D2 Melodie ging mir genau so  Da hab ich direkt Lust bekommen, mit dem Totenbeschwörer mal wieder D2 zu zocken.


----------



## SaPass (8. März 2016)

Aegon schrieb:


> Nach langer Zeit hab ich heute das Spiel wieder mal  angeworfen, und hab gleich Gänsehaut bekommen, als ich die D2  Titelmelodie gehört hab
> Sind für die Zukunft auch D2-Helden geplant, oder ist das nur so ein nettes Gimmick?


Blizzard hält sich diesbezüglich meist recht bedeckt. Über Mephisto wird gerade spekuliert.



BreaKing schrieb:


> SaPass war auch mal für zwei Runden mit dabei, gab aber leider in beiden nichts zu holen (Mitspieler waren halt wieder afk oder einfach unfähig).


Ich bekomme jetzt noch das Kotzen, wenn ich an den Cho'Gall in unserem Team denke. Unglaublich, wie der gefeedet hat. Da war das Spiel für uns unmöglich zu gewinnen, wenn der Gegner immer gleich einen Doppelkill angerechnet bekommt.


----------



## BreaKing (8. März 2016)

Mephisto wäre ja mal richtig geil, Andariel könnte ich mir aber auch gut vorstellen. Warten wir es mal ab. 

Ja war halt einfach richtig ärgerlich und verdirbt einem schon den Spielspaß. Wir hatten später übrigens noch ein gegnerisches Team mit Cho'Gall, die haben den schon sehr gut gespielt. Schade, dass unser Mate keinen Bock hatte.


----------



## SaPass (10. März 2016)

Bei den beiden Spielen gestern haben mein Kumpel und ich es immerhin zu einer Winrate von 50% gebracht. Es könnte sogar tatsächlich am besten sein, wenn wir beide Tank und Heiler spielen. Schaden bekommt man immer ausreichend im Team zusammen, da ja fast jeder immer nur als Assassine oder Spezialist ein Spiel sucht. Jedoch bekommt dann auch der Gegner einen Krieger und ein Support, wobei deren Krieger meist nicht der beste Tank ist. Das wird dann eher etwas in Richtung Artanis/Arthas/Sonya. Eventuell steigt dadurch unsere Siegchance etwas.

Was haltet ihr von dem neuen Balance-Patch?


----------



## NurDieAushilfe (10. März 2016)

komme leider erst heute dazu mich damit zu beschäftigen


----------



## SaPass (10. März 2016)

Ich habe gerade zwei HL-Spiele gemacht. Beide Male ein gutes Team. Keine toxic Spieler dabei. Keine Flüche, keine Beschimpfungen, nachdem wir in Level 10:13 hinten lagen. Und am Ende haben wir das noch gewonnen. 

Edit: "Gutes Team" muss ich relativieren...Die haben allen ernstes mit Level 9 um ein Tribut gekämpft, als der Gegner Level 10 hatte. Das war einfach dämlich.


----------



## NurDieAushilfe (11. März 2016)

Ja das kenn ich. Selbst wenn man schreibt das man es besser lassen sollte um den XP Vorsprung einzuholen, 1-2 schaffen es immer trotzdem da hin zu gehen  Wobei ich gestern auch ein Spiel hatte wo wir drei Level hinter waren und es wie auch immer noch einmal gedreht bekommen haben. Ein Teamfight mit anschließendem Boss capture und schon waren die 3 Spiderwaves die wir hinten lagen egal 

Habe gestern dann auch noch 2 Runden Falstad und eine Runde mit Valla gemacht. Falstads Änderungen gefallen mir gut, habe den "Mage" Build eh immer schon gerne gespielt. Valla fühlte sich auch ok an, werde aber noch 2-3 Spiele machen müssen um das ein bisschen besser einschätzen zu können. Die Zahlen sahen ober schon mal ok aus.


----------



## SaPass (5. April 2016)

So, jetzt ist hier schon vier Wochen nichts mehr geschrieben worden.

Ich möchte mal eine Frage in die Runde werfen: Was denkt ihr über die MMR-Hell? Existiert sie wirklich? Das Thema ist ja heiß diskutiert auf Reddit.

Wenn ihr euch fragt, was man unter MMR-Hell versteht: Man sieht sich selbst als guten Spieler, verliert aber trotzdem recht viel gegen schlechtere Spieler, da man auf Grund der eigenen dummen Mitspieler das Spiel verliert - egal wie gut man selbst gespielt hat.


----------



## Invisible_XXI (5. April 2016)

SaPass schrieb:


> So, jetzt ist hier schon vier Wochen nichts mehr geschrieben worden.
> Ich möchte mal eine Frage in die Runde werfen: Was denkt ihr über die MMR-Hell? Existiert sie wirklich? Das Thema ist ja heiß diskutiert auf Reddit.
> Wenn ihr euch fragt, was man unter MMR-Hell versteht: Man sieht sich selbst als guten Spieler, verliert aber trotzdem recht viel gegen schlechtere Spieler, da man auf Grund der eigenen dummen Mitspieler das Spiel verliert - egal wie gut man selbst gespielt hat.



Klar gibts die! Reicht ja schon eine Gurke im Team und man kann es vergessen - wenn das andere Team keine größere Gurke bekommen hat...

Ein vielleicht minimal objektiverer Hinweis auf die MMR-Hölle: Spiele hin und wieder mit dem Account meiner Freundin, die sich auf Rang 13-20 befindet. Auf meinem eigenen Account war ich eine ganze Weile Rang 1 und bin dort gut klargekommen. (Aktuell aufgrund einer heftigen Niederlagenserie auf Rang 6) Ich schaffe es aber nicht, auf dem Account meiner Freundin ebenfalls auf einen der vorderen Ränge zu kommen, ich verliere sogar recht oft (trotz dessen, dass ich meines Erachtens und den Stats nach zu urteilen gut gespielt habe)... Ganz einfach, weil meiner Beobachtung und Einschätzung nach die Rang 13-20 Spieler, mit denen ich bisher gespielt habe, oft einfach nicht wissen, _was wann_ zu tun ist und das Spiel somit komplett chaotisch wird. Es werden sehr viel mehr Fehler gemacht (alleine über die Map wandern, mit Talent hintendran den Kampf suchen, in Unterzahl den Kampf suchen usw. usf.) und grundsätzlich gibt es eine sehr viel höhere Varianz, was die ausgewählten Helden anbelangt. Nur all zu oft kommen schlechte Zusammenstellungen dabei raus  und wie gesagt, es reicht ja schon, wenn einer im Team ohne Plan auf der Map umherirrt, oder nicht seinen Job erledigt und der Rest des Teams ist aufgeschmissen.

Gaaaaaaaaanz langfristig gesehen, sollte man wohl trotzdem irgendwie voran kommen, vermute ich (!), da man ja einen positiven Einfluss auf das Ergebnis haben sollte (wenn man denn tatsächlich besser als der aktuelle Rang ist ) und die Gurken sich irgendwie gleichverteilen müssten. Theoretisch... und sehr langfristig gesehen...

Aber das Vorankommen ist von so krass vielen Variablen abhängig. Allein die eigene Performance kann doch schon sehr stark schwanken... Tagesform, Müdigkeit, Erschöpfungsgrad, Ärger, Ablenkung, mangelnde Kenntnisse zum neuesten Patch, usw. usf. und schon spielt man selbst schlechter.. 

Bitte beachtet, dass ich hier nur allgemeine Feststellungen mache. Es gibt ganz gewiss auch Spieler, die auf Rang 15 schon sehr solide spielen. Genauso wie es Rang 1 Spieler gibt, die absolute Grütze spielen oder nicht teamfähig sind...


----------



## GeneralGonzo (6. April 2016)

SaPass schrieb:


> So, jetzt ist hier schon vier Wochen nichts mehr geschrieben worden.
> 
> Ich möchte mal eine Frage in die Runde werfen: Was denkt ihr über die MMR-Hell? Existiert sie wirklich? Das Thema ist ja heiß diskutiert auf Reddit.
> 
> Wenn ihr euch fragt, was man unter MMR-Hell versteht: Man sieht sich selbst als guten Spieler, verliert aber trotzdem recht viel gegen schlechtere Spieler, da man auf Grund der eigenen dummen Mitspieler das Spiel verliert - egal wie gut man selbst gespielt hat.



Das ist ein grundsätzliches MOBA Thema! Gilt auch so für Dota2 und LoL, nennt sich dort z.B. ELO Hölle.
Gleiches Prinzip: man kommt aus den unteren Ligen nur schwer hoch, da man oft mit sog. "trollen" im Team ist, was oft Niederlagen zugrunde legt.
Hatte Gestern in LoL ein echt gutes Match geliefert, aber unser ADC war ein "Volltroll", der ein Score von 0:12 lieferte....den Rest kann man sich denken.


----------



## SaPass (6. April 2016)

Ich habe auch schon häufiger gelesen, dass die MMR Hell nicht existiert.  Ich bin da aber auch anderer Meinung. Man braucht nur einen dummen  Mitspieler um das Spiel zu verlieren. Da kann man dann nichts machen  außer Haare raufen und sein Schicksal akzeptieren. Als Lösung für das  Problem kam jemand auf Sonya. In fähigen Händen auf schlechteren Rängen  ist die absolut brutal und kann das eingene Team zum Sieg tragen.

Und  es gibt selbst Tage, da spielt man einfach schlechter. Ich kam gestern  mit Greymane nicht so recht klar, bin recht oft gestorben im QM. Kann am  fehlenden Heiler oder auch meiner Unfähigkeit gelegen haben, die  Minimap im Auge zu haben. Und in der HL sitze ich seit Wochen auf Rang  20 mit insgesamt 24 Spielen in der HL. Aktuell gibt es noch massig  Bonuspunkte auf einen Sieg.



Invisible_XXI schrieb:


> Ganz einfach, weil meiner Beobachtung und Einschätzung nach die Rang 13-20 Spieler, mit denen ich bisher gespielt habe, oft einfach nicht wissen, _was wann_ zu tun ist und das Spiel somit komplett chaotisch wird. Es werden sehr viel mehr Fehler gemacht (alleine über die Map wandern, mit Talent hintendran den Kampf suchen, in Unterzahl den Kampf suchen usw. usf.)


Eben das sehe ich als Problem an. Niemand weiß was er zu tun hat, jeder macht etwas anderes. 

Beispiel von gestern auf Sky Temple:  Wir lvl20 und vollzählig, volles Leben und halbes Mana; Gegner lvl18 und 4 tot; alle Keeps down und den Core auf 75% beim Gegner. Morales setzt ihr Medivac zum Boss, ich schreibe nur noch "CORE!!!!!!!". Es wurde wie erwartet gemault, dass es knapp wird und wir den Boss brauchen, aber sehr zu meiner Überraschung hat sich das Team vollständig am Core des Gegners eingefunden und ihn in kürzester Zeit zerlegt und sich sehr verwundert im Chat geäußert, wie einfach es doch war und dass es die richtige Entscheidung war. 



Invisible_XXI schrieb:


> Gaaaaaaaaanz langfristig gesehen, sollte man wohl trotzdem irgendwie voran kommen, vermute ich (!), da man ja einen positiven Einfluss auf das Ergebnis haben sollte (wenn man denn tatsächlich besser als der aktuelle Rang ist ) und die Gurken sich irgendwie gleichverteilen müssten. Theoretisch... und sehr langfristig gesehen...


Das nennt sich dann Gesetz der großen Zahlen? Nach 100 000 Spielen ist man dort angelangt, wo man hingehört.


----------



## Sinister213 (6. April 2016)

SaPass schrieb:


> Ich habe auch schon häufiger gelesen, dass die MMR Hell nicht existiert.  Ich bin da aber auch anderer Meinung. Man braucht nur *einen dummen  Mitspieler *um das Spiel zu verlieren. .......



Da die Wahrscheinlichkeit höher ist im Gegner Team einen Troll zu haben als im eigenen, sollten gute Spieler über kurz oder lang aufsteigen


----------



## NurDieAushilfe (7. April 2016)

Falls jmd meint er stecke in der MMR Hölle fest, kann er sich ja mal beim Padawan Projekt im offiziellen HotS Forum anmleden.
Hier helfen HL Rang 1 Spieler anderen ihr Gameplay zu verbessern. Replays anschauen, generelle Mapkenntnisse auszubauen etc. alles was da dazu gehört.

Bei mir ist es so das ich jetzt 200+ HL Spiele habe, mir aber am Anfang (war mein erstes Moba) mein MMR komplett versaut habe. Die Einstufung des Gesamt MMR am Anfang ist nur schwer wieder einzuholen.

Beispiel: jeder Fängt bei ca 1700 MMR seine Platzierungsmatches an. Für die ersten wins/losses gibt es eine große MMR Änderung von teilweise 100-250 Pkt je Match. Jetzt nach 200 Spielen gibt es für mich nur noch 10-15 Pkt. Wenn man also eine Winrate über 50% hat steigt man auf, es dauert halt nur sehr lange weil man trotzdem mit Leuten aus dem gleichen MMR gematched wird, die dann oft als die "blöden" bezeichnet werden. 

Ich habe mir einen Smurf Account zugelegt mit dem ich, sobald ich genug chars auf LvL 5 habe, in die HL eintauche. Mal sehen wo ich jetzt, mit weitaus mehr Kenntnissen als am Anfang, eingestuft werde. Ich werde berichten


----------



## Invisible_XXI (7. April 2016)

Die Platzierungsmatches sind halt ebenfalls ziemlich stark vom Zufall abhängig, weil der Skill der anderen Spieler noch stärker variiert.
Habe einen Arbeitskollegen, der schon seit Ewigkeiten auf Rang 1 spielt. Mit seinem kürzlich erstellten Smurf-Account kommt er aber nicht von Rang 10 weg...


----------



## Invisible_XXI (17. April 2016)

Habt ihr eigentlich auch solche krassen Performance Probleme seit einem der letzten Patches?? Ich spiele hier oft in 30fps oder sogar weniger....

Core i5 2500
8 GB RAM
GTX 780
HotS auf SSD
SB X-Fi Titanium
50Mit Inet
...
Spiele in 2560*1080 und selbst wenn ich auf niedrige Details stelle, wird die Framerate dadurch nicht bessere  Ist beinahe unspielbar mit diesen Frames zumindest einen uther brauch ich damit nicht anpacken... gottesschild bei zeiten ist nahezu unmöglich geworden 


Bisher probiert: 
- battlenet und hots profilordner gelöscht
- Grafik auf ultra low eingestellt
- 120fps in irgendeiner hots config per hand eingetragen
- hall deaktiviert
- 32bit client
- grafiktreiber komplett neu installiert


EDIT: Was geholfen hat: Im Nvidia Grafiktreiber die Powermanagement Option von Adaptiv auf Höchstleistung stellen... Immer noch keine sagenhaften Frames, aber deutlich besser.

EDIT2: Wobei die Frames immer noch ordentlich einbrechen, wenn viel los ist... aber ist trotzdem irgendwie weniger ruckelig... verstehe ich nicht.


----------



## BreaKing (26. April 2016)

Tracer Spotlight - Heroes of the Storm - YouTube

Tracer scheint ziemlich OP zu werden, hab das Video gestern schon auf Facebook gesehen. Wenn in den richtigen Händen, geht sie bestimmt gut ab. Weiß jemand, wann Tracer genau kommt? Hab mich in den letzten Wochen wenig mit HotS beschäftigt.


----------



## ChrisSteadfast (26. April 2016)

BreaKing schrieb:


> Tracer Spotlight - Heroes of the Storm - YouTube
> 
> Tracer scheint ziemlich OP zu werden, hab das Video gestern schon auf Facebook gesehen. Wenn in den richtigen Händen, geht sie bestimmt gut ab. Weiß jemand, wann Tracer genau kommt? Hab mich in den letzten Wochen wenig mit HotS beschäftigt.


Ich denk mal ab dem Release von Overwatch kann jeder tracer kaufen. Momentan ist es ja exklusiv für Overwatch vorbesteller. Aber ist nur eine Vermutung von mir.


----------



## Invisible_XXI (26. April 2016)

Wenn du Overwatch gekauft hast, kannst du schon seit ein paar Tagen mit ihr zocken... und ja, sie ist echt stark... die vielen Teleports machen es sehr schwierig, sie in die Finger zu kriegen. Und Schaden teilt sie schon recht ordentlich aus...

EDIT: Ab heute soll sie wohl für alle verfügbar sein.


----------



## SaPass (26. April 2016)

Ich würde Tracer als OP bezeichnen. In den richtigen Händen ist sie extrem stark. Ich habe mich schon gewundert, dass sie nicht generft wurde, wie dies nun bei Nazeebo und KT geschehen ist. Aber der Nerf kommt wohl dann auch demnächst.


----------



## Zybba (26. April 2016)

Ist doch meist so, dass die Helden anfangs OP sind/wirken.
Klingt auf jeden Fall nach einem spaßigen Helden.


----------



## BreaKing (26. April 2016)

Schön, dass ich noch ausreichend Gold habe. Dann werde ich mir wohl Tracer mal gönnen


----------



## SaPass (26. April 2016)

Bei mir ist Tracer noch nicht im Shop verfügbar. Und sobald man sie mit Gold erwerben kann, wird sie vermutlich 15000 Gold kosten, wie das immer so in den ersten Wochen der Fall ist.


----------



## Invisible_XXI (26. April 2016)

Jop, man kann sie für 15k Gold erwerben, was ich heute getan habe. Habe nun an die 7 Spiele mit ihr gemacht und teils richtig Spaß gehabt, teils nicht so viel. Eine Nova im anderen Team ist bspw. die Hölle... Tracer hält einfach unglaublich wenig aus und die beiden Novas, die ich in 2 der Runden hatte, haben echt gut gesnipet... trotz meiner Teleports haben sie viel zu oft getroffen. Ansonsten macht Tracer richtig Laune, weil sie sich äußerst agil spielt. Man tanzt um die Gegner rum, weicht aus, kann sehr aggressiv reingehen und dann eben schnell zurück-teleportieren. Zudem muss man immer wieder nahe ran gehen, um Nahkampfangriffe auszuführen und das Ulti anzubringen. 
Nur muss man bei alldem höllisch aufpassen, dass man seine Cooldowns und Ladungen im Auge hat! Sonst gibts evtl. kein Zurück mehr ^^
Also mir macht sie bis dato Spaß. OP hat sie sich nicht angefühlt. Auch nicht, wenn ich sie im Gegnerteam hatte, worum man ja aktuell im QM ja nicht drumherum kommen wird.


----------



## SaPass (18. Mai 2016)

Hat schon jemand den neuen Patch, Chromie und die überarbeiteten Helden probiert?


----------



## dainless (19. Mai 2016)

Selbst gespielt noch nicht, aber sowohl im eigenen Team und auch beim Gegner schon Chromies rumrennen gehabt. 

Wirklich eine große Stärke ist die Geschwindigkeit ihrer Attacken verbunden damit, dass am Zielpunkt keine Markierung zu erkennen ist - das macht das Shot dodgen unglaublich schwer. Da darf man nicht zu lange in eine Richtung laufen, sonst verliert man gerade als DD gerne mal sein halbes Leben gegen eine Attacke von Chromie 

Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## NurDieAushilfe (19. Mai 2016)

Chromie hat einfach eine sehr große Reichweite, gefühlt noch größer als Li Ming. Denke aber trotzdem das Sie nicht so OP ist wie LiMing am Anfang.
Hatte gestern beide im Gegnerteam, ich selbst Sgt. Hammer, da kam wirklich keine Freude auf. Danach eine Runde Nova, das war um einiges besser


----------



## SaPass (19. Mai 2016)

Chromie hat aktuell eine unterirdische Winrate von 31%. Da kommt auf jeden Fall noch ein Buff. Ihre Skills sind sehr schwer zu treffen. Das Q-Projektil hat eine Castzeit von einer Sekunde und ist dann noch recht langsam unterwegs. Und die Abklingzeit des W ist unglaublich. Aber wenn sie trifft, dann wirds schmerzhaft für den Gegner.

Hammer war wohl nicht der beste Pick zum Chromie-Release. Mit Nova oder Zeratul läufts garantiert besser. Ich kann mir vorstellen, dass sich aktuell auch die Illidan-Spieler freuen.


----------



## ChrisSteadfast (27. Mai 2016)

Wisst ihr ob man irgendwo einsehen kann was der höchste Rang in der hl war?
Interessiert mich wegen dem Patch der am 14.6 kommt


----------



## Invisible_XXI (27. Mai 2016)

Beim Rang weiß ich es nicht genau, aber seinen MMR kann man bspw auf hotslogs.com einsehen, sofern man dort brav replays hochgeladen hat. wobei auch oft irgendein anderer in dem spiel schon ein replay hochgeladen hat und man somit auch was sieht, wenn man nichts selbst hochgeladen hat.
Der MMR ist präziser und ab Rang 1 sowieso das einzige, was noch Aufschluss über Auf- bzw. Abstieg gibt.

sorry, hilft dir nicht direkt weiter, ich weiß


----------



## ChrisSteadfast (27. Mai 2016)

Ich würde nur gerne wegen der Belohnung vom 14.6 wissen was mein höchster Rang war oder ob ich noch nachlegen muss. Nachdem ich mittlerweile bis auf Rang 29 abgerutscht bin.


----------



## Invisible_XXI (28. Mai 2016)

Belohnung?


----------



## ChrisSteadfast (28. Mai 2016)

Am 14.6 gibt es einen Patch der das Liga Systwm verändert. Dort siehst du auch was du als Belohnung erhälst.

Gewertete Spiele im neuen Glanz


----------



## SaPass (5. Juni 2016)

Zum ersten Mal komme ich ins grübeln, ob ich im Shop zuschlagen soll. 6 Helden, 3 Mounts und das 7-Tage-Stimpack für rund 18 €. Ist ein guter Deal.


----------



## Zybba (5. Juni 2016)

Klingt nach einem Super Deal! 

Allerdings kann man ja ruhig auch mal was investieren, wenn das Spiel ansonsten F2P ist.


----------



## SaPass (5. Juni 2016)

Zybba schrieb:


> Allerdings kann man ja ruhig auch mal was investieren, wenn das Spiel ansonsten F2P ist.



Klar, kann man das mal. Das Ernüchternde ist nur wenn man alle Helden haben möchte. Free2Play ist das einfach nicht machbar, außer man hat seit der Alpha alle Dailys gemacht. Im Durchschnitt hat man alle 3-4 Wochen die 10k Gold zusammen, die ein neuer Held kostet.
Und kaufen ist extrem teuer. Ich glaube ich hätte schon den einen oder anderen Euro in das Spiel gesteckt wenn dort alles ein Viertel vom aktuellen Preis gekostet hätte. Aber so ist das einfach Wucher.


----------



## NurDieAushilfe (6. Juni 2016)

Einzeln finde ich die Preise auch zu hoch, in den Packs manchmal in Ordnung, oft trotzdem noch zu teuer als das es sich für mich lohnen würde.
Die meisten Skins finde ich hässlich und in anderen Mounts sehe ich keinen großen Sinn, hauptsächlich spiele ich eh Falstad 

Trotzdem hat es der ein oder andere Euro von mir doch schon mal zu Blizzard geschafft wenn ich das Angebot wirklich gut fand 

Allerdings finde ich das man eh nicht unbedingt alle Helden braucht.
TLV oder Aba werde ich mir z.B. nie holen weil mein micro einfach nicht dafür ausreicht. Jmd der sich auf eine maximal zwei Klassen spzialisiert, der kann auch einiges an Gold sparen.


----------



## SaPass (6. Juni 2016)

NurDieAushilfe schrieb:


> Allerdings finde ich das man eh nicht unbedingt alle Helden braucht.
> TLV oder Aba werde ich mir z.B. nie holen weil mein micro einfach nicht dafür ausreicht. Jmd der sich auf eine maximal zwei Klassen spzialisiert, der kann auch einiges an Gold sparen.


Eventuell möchte man einfach eine voll Sammlung haben. 

Selbst wenn man alle Helden hat, dann kann man die nicht alle gut spielen. Aber das Matchmaking von Blizzard soll dies ja in Zukunft mit beachten und dein MMR bei der Spielsuche an den ausgewählten Helden anpassen, zumindest bei QM.
Manche Helden werden auch so gut wie nie gespielt, weil sie recht schwach sind, die aber trotzdem Spaß machen. Und manchmal gibt es ein Rework, durch den ein ehemals schwacher Held wieder stark ist und häufiger gespielt wird.
Alle Helden zu haben ist schon cool, denn manchmal hat man einfach Lust einen Helden zu spielen, nur er ist gerade nicht verfügbar.


----------



## NurDieAushilfe (6. Juni 2016)

Und genau mit dieser "will alles haben Mentalität" schafft Blizzard es dann trotz erhöhter Preise die Chars auch überteuert an den Mann zu bringen 

Ich weiß aber was du meinst. Ich spiele z.B. unheimlich gerne mit Chen. Wirklich stark bzw. Meta war der nie, jedenfalls solange ich spiele. Trotzdem habe ich das Gold gerne für Ihn ausgegeben.
Und auch die 500 Gold für lvl 5 nehme ich gerne bei jedem Char mit, sodass jeder zumindest angespielt wird solange sie in der Freerota sind. Da merke ich aber meist recht schnell wer mir liegt und wer nicht.
Und wenn mir ein Char nicht liegt hab ich auch keine Lust Ihn zu spielen und somit auch wenig Anreiz mein Gold für Ihn auszugeben.


----------



## BreaKing (6. Juni 2016)

Bin auch am überlegen, bei dem Pack zuzuschlagen. Wie lange gilt das eigentlich noch? Bis Mittwoch?


----------



## Invisible_XXI (6. Juni 2016)

NurDieAushilfe schrieb:


> Allerdings finde ich das man eh nicht unbedingt alle Helden braucht.
> TLV oder Aba werde ich mir z.B. nie holen weil mein micro einfach nicht dafür ausreicht. Jmd der sich auf eine maximal zwei Klassen spzialisiert, der kann auch einiges an Gold sparen.



naja, wirklich brauchen tut man wenig... will man aber in der HL voran kommen, sollte man von jeder klasse mindestens mal 2 chars können, besser 3, da man sonst bei der heldenauswahl zu eingeschränkt ist. Zum einen wegen der Banns und zum anderen weil die Gegner ja auch noch was picken und die Mitspieler genauso. Leider passiert es oft, dass die Mitspieler keine Rücksicht auf die eigenen Vorlieben oder Einschränkungen nehmen, sodass man gezwungen ist, eine Klasse zu spielen, auf die man grade keine Lust hat, oder die man nicht so gut wie andere beherrscht...

Aba ist einfach cool! Mit dem kann man so geil trollen... sieht man ja in vielen YT videos - bspw. die HotS WTF Moments  Aber er spielt sich halt auch komplett anders als der Rest. Da braucht es entsprechend Einarbeitung. Und man braucht abartig viel Mapawareness. Richtig gespielt ist Aba echt stressig, weil wahnsinnig viel parallel zu tun ist.


----------



## SaPass (7. Juni 2016)

Um wirklich gut zu spielen benötigt man einen etwas größeren Heldenpool, wenn auch natürlich nicht alle. Neben Picks und Bans gibt es Helden, die man in manchen Situationen einfach nicht picken kann/sollte. Das "verkleinert" den eigenen Heldenpool weiter. Und manchmal fehlt auch der Held, der in einer gewissen Situation extrem stark ist.

Ich habe eben gelesen, dass für die Placement-Matches beim neuen Ranked-System das QM-MMR herangezogen wird. _Edit: Nur sofern man vorher noch keinen HL-Rank hatte._


----------



## BreaKing (7. Juni 2016)

SaPass, weißt du wie lange das Angebot von dem Sparpaket noch gilt?


----------



## SaPass (7. Juni 2016)

BreaKing schrieb:


> SaPass, weißt du wie lange das Angebot von dem Sparpaket noch gilt?



Zum Mount, das es zur Belohnung für den ersten Echtgeldeinkauf gibt: Hell Billie Trots into the Nexus!
Zum Sparpaket habe ich nichts gefunden. Ich denke mal, dass es das entweder bis morgen oder bis zum 14. gibt. Aber das ist nur eine Vermutung,


----------



## Invisible_XXI (11. Juni 2016)

Dieses Matchmaking ist sowas von die Pest. Es ist unbeschreiblich ätzend. Man kämpft sich mühevoll wieder zurück auf Rang 4, nur um dann direkt mehrere Games nacheinander irgendwelche verkackten Amateure ins Team zu kriegen, die noch nicht mal einen Rang haben!! Mindestens einer, gern auch mal 2, sind jetzt wohl immer dabei, bis man 10 Niederlagen später wohl genug verloren hat und Blizzard einen gewinnen lässt. Ist doch abgefuckt ohne Ende. Viel zu oft schon genau so erlebt 
Was haben unranked Leute in Rang <10 Spielen zu verloren?!? 
Selbst wenn sie eine Reihe von Placement Matches am Stück gewonnen haben, haben sie mit ihren <250 Spielen viel zu wenig Erfahrung! Und genau so spielen sie auch -.- Ach wie es nervt ey


Edit: Mal schauen, ob der heutige Patch was daran ändert... ich bezweifel es ja sehr. Aber die Hoffnung stirbt ja bekanntlich zuletzt.


----------



## SaPass (16. Juni 2016)

Invisible_XXI schrieb:


> Edit: Mal schauen, ob der heutige Patch was daran ändert... ich bezweifel es ja sehr. Aber die Hoffnung stirbt ja bekanntlich zuletzt.



Ich denke ja nicht, dass sich daran etwas geändert hat. Irgendwo müssen die Placement-Match-Spieler ja mitspielen. Ich hoffe, dass es eine Grenze gibt, ab der diese Spieler nicht mehr mitspielen können (Placement nie über Platin-Niveau).


----------



## SaPass (19. Juni 2016)

So, meine ersten vier Placement-Matches habe ich verloren. Wenn das so weiter geht, dann ende ich in Bronze. Laut hotslogs hatte unser Team immer das bessere MMR. Ich glaub ich sollte diese Seite erstmal nicht mehr aufsuchen. 

Die Matches mit Invisible am Freitagabend liefen auch nicht so viel besser. Man hat immer einen Idioten. Den _Camps win games_ - Kharazim werde ich wohl nie wieder vergessen. So ein Vollpfosten. Das ganze Spiel Camps machen und an keinen Teamfights teilnehmen.


----------



## Zybba (19. Juni 2016)

SaPass schrieb:


> Man hat immer einen Idioten.


Ist das nicht der, der verschiedene Teams vier Siege in Folge kostet?


----------



## SaPass (19. Juni 2016)

Zybba schrieb:


> Ist das nicht der, der verschiedene Teams vier Siege in Folge kostet?



Ja, die Idee kam mir dann auch. Aber ich muss ehrlich dazu sagen: Ich habe eher mittelmäßig gespielt. So wirklich schlecht waren dann immer ein anderer. Beispielsweise ein ETC, der vor jedem Teamfight einfach gefeedet hat.


----------



## Invisible_XXI (20. Juni 2016)

SaPass schrieb:


> So, meine ersten vier Placement-Matches habe ich verloren. Wenn das so weiter geht, dann ende ich in Bronze. Laut hotslogs hatte unser Team immer das bessere MMR. Ich glaub ich sollte diese Seite erstmal nicht mehr aufsuchen.
> Die Matches mit Invisible am Freitagabend liefen auch nicht so viel besser. Man hat immer einen Idioten. Den _Camps win games_ - Kharazim werde ich wohl nie wieder vergessen. So ein Vollpfosten. Das ganze Spiel Camps machen und an keinen Teamfights teilnehmen.


Kopf hoch. Habe auch 7 der 10 Placement Matches verloren und kam bei Gold 1 raus  (Spaß ist natürlich trotzdem was anderes). Von dort gings dann direkt nach Platin 5. Aber seit ich dort bin, habe ich quasi auch nur noch verloren. Mit vereinzelten Ausnahmen.

Der Kharazim war der Knaller... keinen einzigen TF mitgemacht, weil er darauf bestand, dass das Team seinem Willen gehorcht... 4 Mann schaffen es, ständig beisammen zu bleiben, einer nicht. Viele Pings und Chatnachrichten haben ihn nicht überzeugen können... das Resultat war selbstverständlich eine bittere Niederlage. Diese Sorte Spieler läuft bei mir unter der Kategorie "teamunfähig".
Blöd waren auch die Deppen, die unranked spielen, aber sich weigern taktisch zu picken/bannen... und dann "zum Spaß" Cho-Gall bannen und sowas... Was zur Hölle machen die dann im unranked?! Warum spielen sie nicht einfach Quickmatch??
Dann auch schön der Typ, der als last Pick nen specialist hatte. Ich habe aber aber schon als zweiten Pick einen Spec genommen... Nimmt der nicht trotzdem einfach seinen vorausgewählten Spec und wir müssen ohne Support spielen!? Grund "I selected spec first".  Natürlich mit entsprechendem Ausgang... 
Andere Spieler sind in letzter Zeit einfach mal wieder ohne Ende die Pest und regen mich massiv auf.

Aus dem vielen Ärger in der letzten Zeit - hauptsächlich bedingt durch idiotische Mitspieler, aber gelegentlich auch über das eigene Unvermögen und die Frustration des Nicht-voran-Kommens - habe ich jetzt Konsequenzen gezogen und das Spiel (mal wieder ) deinstalliert. Ich ägere mich allabendlich einfach SEHR viel mehr als dass ich Spaß habe, aber Ehrgeiz und Sturheit haben mich bisher nicht aufhören lassen. Ist jedenfalls absolut unvernünftig so seine Abend zu verbringen. Ich hoffe diesmal bleibe ich weg, so gern ich das Spiel eigentlich auch spiele - wenn da nicht die Deppen wären...


----------



## ChrisSteadfast (20. Juni 2016)

Hots regt mich Momentan einfach nur auf. Die Placement Matches waren so eine Katastrophe das ich auf silber 4 raus kam. 

Vorallem das letzte bleibt mir in Erinnerung. Gepicked Waren Abathur, Illidan und ETC. Dann kam das Highlight, Spieler 4 hatte die komplette Phase bis dahin verpennt und nur seinen pre Pick gewählt gehabt der aber gebannt wurde. Er hatte dann sogar noch das "Glück" das die Automatische Zuweisung ihm Seargent Hammer gebracht hat. Da dachte ich schon was eine Schnarchnase. 
Dieser Spieler hat mich aber eines besseren belehrt, er ist nicht nur eine Schnarchnase sondern auch kein Teamplayer. Also jeder Teamfight 3,5 vs 5 (Tank, Healer, Illidan und Abathur), selbst als ich alle im Moshpit gefangen hatte ist nur 1er gestorben, dann haben sie uns zerrissen und sind gemütlich Seargent Hammer Farmen gegangen. Wie er es nicht verstanden hat das wir seinen dmg auch in den Teamfights benötigen. Egal welche Ansage es war, null Reaktion.

Aber am allermeisten gehen mir die Leute auf den Keks die nur am flamen sind und dann Fullface rein marschieren, 1 Game hat Rehgar immer den Fight begonnen. Xul hat ihn gefangen alle Tod.
Andermal spiel ich mit Tracer und werde nur angeflamed ich sollte nicht so passiv spielen, nach dem ich 3 mal gefocused, weil jedes mal er als Tank sofort All in gegangen ist und sie uns danach zerrissen haben. 

Danach von den Spielen auf Silber 4 will ich gar nicht mehr reden, was da für sichere Siege weggeworfen werden, weil immer bei irgendeinem, der Affe im Kopf sagt:" schnapp ihn dir, du schaffst das alleine" und stirbt.


----------



## SaPass (20. Juni 2016)

Invisible_XXI schrieb:


> Aus dem vielen Ärger in der letzten Zeit -  hauptsächlich bedingt durch idiotische Mitspieler, aber gelegentlich  auch über das eigene Unvermögen und die Frustration des  Nicht-voran-Kommens - habe ich jetzt Konsequenzen gezogen und das Spiel  (mal wieder )  deinstalliert. Ich ägere mich allabendlich einfach SEHR viel mehr als  dass ich Spaß habe, aber Ehrgeiz und Sturheit haben mich bisher nicht  aufhören lassen. Ist jedenfalls absolut unvernünftig so seine Abend zu  verbringen. Ich hoffe diesmal bleibe ich weg, so gern ich das Spiel  eigentlich auch spiele - wenn da nicht die Deppen wären...



Ich habs ja tatsächlich geschafft, dass ich mir eine "scheiß egal" -  Mentalität angewöhne. An diesem Abend hat es zumindest funktioniert.




ChrisSteadfast schrieb:


> Danach von den Spielen auf Silber 4 will ich gar nicht mehr reden, was da für sichere Siege weggeworfen werden, weil immer bei irgendeinem, der Affe im Kopf sagt:" schnapp ihn dir, du schaffst das alleine" und stirbt.



Und da kann man selber nichts machen und nur den Kopf schütteln und versuchen das Spiel geistig abzuhaken.

Gestern Abend habe ich dann Placment-Matches Nummer 5 und 6 gemacht. Nummer 5 ging in die Hose, weil jemand tatsächlich Butcher gepickt hat und auch nur 10 mal gestorben ist. Da blitze immer mal wieder für einen kurzen Moment unsere Chance auf, bis mal wieder einer aus unserem Team drauf ging. Das ist echt frustrierend, ständig am Abgrund zu schweben, dann die Level-Lead zum ersten mal mit Level 22 zu übernehmen, um am Ende knapp zu verlieren.
Und beim 6. Spiel wurde ich schon im Draft wahnsinnig. First-Pick Artanis und Kharazim. Es ging weiter mit Lunara und Thrall (mein Pick). Und dann kam die Diskussion auf, ob wir noch einen Tank brauchen. Wir waren uns schnell einig, dass "richtiger Tank" gut wäre. Also wurde Sonya gepickt. Aber immerhin hat der Gegner mit Tyrael als Solo-Tank gespielt und hat erstmal Judgement genommen. Damit charged er einfach zu uns in den Tod. Endlich mein erster Sieg auf Blackheart's Bay, meiner schlechtesten Map.

Ich glaube, dass der Draft eines meiner größten Probleme ist. Ich habe immer das Gefühl, dass der Gegner uns outdrafted. Habt ihr eine Idee, wie man das gut lernen oder üben kann, abseits vom Spielen selbst?


----------



## ChrisSteadfast (20. Juni 2016)

SaPass schrieb:


> First-Pick Artanis und Kharazim. Es ging weiter mit Lunara und Thrall (mein Pick). Und dann kam die Diskussion auf, ob wir noch einen Tank brauchen. Wir waren uns schnell einig, dass "richtiger Tank" gut wäre.



Ich finde Artanis ist ein richtig guter Tank richtig geskillt und gespielt, gerade mit der Ulti sehr gut Gegen Helden wie Raynor oder Illidan, die den meisten Schaden über ihre auto Attacks raus ballern.



SaPass schrieb:


> Gestern Abend habe ich dann Placment-Matches Nummer 5 und 6 gemacht. Nummer 5 ging in die Hose, weil jemand tatsächlich Butcher gepickt hat und auch nur 10 mal gestorben ist.



Ich selber habe Butcher auch sehr gerne gespielt, würde ich jetzt noch wenn Tracer nicht so geil wäre . Gerade in Verbindung mit einem ETC ist es einfach nur mega, Moshpit + Schmelzofen + AOE von 2 Assasine einfach nur geil wie schnell das Team Zerrissen wird.



SaPass schrieb:


> Ich glaube, dass der Draft eines meiner größten Probleme ist. Ich habe immer das Gefühl, dass der Gegner uns outdrafted. Habt ihr eine Idee, wie man das gut lernen oder üben kann, abseits vom Spielen selbst?



Das größte Problem im Draft (meiner Meinung nach) ist die fehlende Kommunikation und es wird nicht drauf geachtet was der Gegner picked oder mann versucht als Team eine Taktik zu fahren und einer spielt solo.


----------



## Invisible_XXI (20. Juni 2016)

Artanis als Solotank find ich auch fragwürdig. Ist meines Erachtens genauso ein Bruiser wie Sonya. Der Rest stimmt.

Zum Draft... tjoa, darunter leide ich selbst sehr oft. Selbst wenn man gut picked, kann man trottelige Entscheidungen des Teams seltenst verhindern. 


A, wegen mangelhafter/fehlender Kommunikation, 
B, weil jeder die Weisheit mit Löffeln gefressen hat, 
C, weil die Leute in ihrer Auswahl eingeschränkt sind (nur 2-3 Helden, die sie halbwegs können) und 
D, weil die Leute AFK sind und 
E, weil viele der Spieler ignorante und sture Bastarde sind (und/oder dämliche Kinder), die einen bestimmten Char spielen möchten und davon nicht abweichen, ganz egal was das eigene Team und die Gegner gepickt haben. 
 
Man kann es natürlich mit der Kommunikation versuchen, Vorschläge machen und in der kurzen vorhandenen Zeit Gründe für seine Vorschläge anführen und die Leute somit zum Besseren bewegen... aber dahingehend habe ich schon seit langem resigniert. Im Prinzip wegen allen 5 oben angeführten Gründen.

Dieser erste Basic Guide hier könnte helfen: Tempo Storm
Und hier gibts auch nochmal was, wobei da diverse andere Themen angesprochen werden. Durchaus hilfreich und lesenswert! Hero League 101 

Wobei ich deine bisherigen Entscheidungen ingame schon als recht  vernünftig wahrgenommen habe. Ich glaube daher nicht, dass du oft was  falsches pickst (wenn überhaupt).


Edit: Och man, da kriegt man doch direkt wieder Lust auf das Spiel


----------



## ChrisSteadfast (20. Juni 2016)

So noch 2 Leute finden Und wir Könnens ja fast in der teamliga versuchen [emoji6]


----------



## NurDieAushilfe (21. Juni 2016)

Meine Placementmatches waren auch nicht so der burner, 2 Spiele Grundlos verloren. LVL 22 und 23 4 Gegner jeweils tot und die machen lieber 2 camps als einfach den core umzuhauen.
Silber 3 ist bei rumgekommen und danach die Matches waren leider auch schon teilweise im Draft fast verloren. Ohne Tank, nicht mal nen brusier, kannst du es halt echt knicken.   
Naja auf besseren Draft hoffen und weiterspielen ist meine Devise. Leider komme ich im Moment fast nur an einem Tag der Woche dazu wirklich zu zocken, Hausbau Planung fordert seinen Tribut


----------



## SaPass (21. Juni 2016)

Besonders viel Zeit finde ich auch nicht. Eventuell schaffe ich es Mittwoch oder Donnerstag die letzten 4 Placement-Matches zu spielen. 

Habt ihr gestern das Finale von Tempest gegen MVP Black gesehen? Unglaublich, welche Fehler sich in da sonst (fast) perfekte Spiel der Teams eingeschlichen hat.  Vor allem das letzte Spiel von MVP Black. Die sind einfach auseinander gefallen. Unterhaltsam und spannend bis zum Ende waren die meisten Spiele aber.


----------



## Invisible_XXI (21. Juni 2016)

SaPass schrieb:


> Habt ihr gestern das Finale von Tempest gegen MVP Black gesehen? Unglaublich, welche Fehler sich in da sonst (fast) perfekte Spiel der Teams eingeschlichen hat.  Vor allem das letzte Spiel von MVP Black. Die sind einfach auseinander gefallen. Unterhaltsam und spannend bis zum Ende waren die meisten Spiele aber.


Wo kann man das denn (im Nachhinein) schauen?


----------



## NurDieAushilfe (21. Juni 2016)

In der Vergangenheit war es jedenfalls so das man sich das bei YouTube öfter mal ansehen konnte. 
Ich lade mir öfter mal Partien runter und schaue die dann im Fitnessstudio aufm Laufband oder aufm Rad  

Dieses Mal habe ich nicht mitbekommen wer gecasted hat, aber z.B. die von Khaldor kann man sich eigentlich immer gut angucken.


----------



## SaPass (21. Juni 2016)

Invisible_XXI schrieb:


> Wo kann man das denn (im Nachhinein) schauen?



VODs gibts eigentlich immer. Die aktuellen findest du hier: http://stormvods.com/tournament/575f18bb14abb4144d97d381

Als Caster, Analysten und Hosts waren Dreadnaught, Gilly, Kaelaris, Khaldor, Tod, KendricSwissh, Wolf und JHow am Start. Im Twitch-Channel von moba_finest kannst du eventuell auch die deutschen VODs finden. Aber die Jungs haben ab und zu doch etwas stark ins übersteuerte Mikrofon gebrüllt.


----------



## NurDieAushilfe (21. Juni 2016)

Wenn es hektisch wird erinnern die mich immer an so südamerikanische Radiomoderatoren die gerade ein spannendes Derby kommentieren


----------



## sp01 (26. Juni 2016)

Gerade mal die tage einige runden gespielt, was sol lich sagen. QM ist immer noch reiner Zufall, unranked geht bei mir nicht auf und bei Ranked werden einem die Helden nur vorgeschrieben
Wenn ich mich recht erinnere konnte man im unreked mal Helden recht schnell auf lvl5 bringen, ist scheinbar Geschichte. Wenn es dabei bleibt werde ich auch weiterhin keine RL Geld darin investieren, aber das tun ja genug andere 
Darum macht Blizz sich auch kein mühe etwas zu verbessern, vor allem in WoW sied es echt düster aus - zumindest aus RBG sicht.


----------



## SaPass (27. Juni 2016)

sp01 schrieb:


> Wenn ich mich recht erinnere konnte man im unreked mal Helden recht schnell auf lvl5 bringen, ist scheinbar Geschichte. Wenn es dabei bleibt werde ich auch weiterhin keine RL Geld darin investieren, aber das tun ja genug andere


Je länger die Spiele dauern, desto mehr Erfahrung gibt es. Das gilt am Ende auch für die Erfahrung pro Minute, aufs komplette Spiel gerechnet. Anders gesagt: In der Regel bekommt man in einem 20-Minuten-Spiel mehr Erfahrung als in zwei 10-Minunten Spielen. Die Spiele gegen die KI können da eventuell eine Ausnahme darstellen. Dort gibt es aber keinen Siegbonus. Ohne Siegbonus müssten es rund 8-10 Spiele sein, die benötigt werden um einen Helden auf Stufe 5 zu spielen.


sp01 schrieb:


> Darum macht Blizz sich auch kein mühe etwas zu verbessern, vor allem in WoW sied es echt düster aus - zumindest aus RBG sicht.


1. Was ist RBG?
2. Kannst du den Satz mal so formulieren, dass man ihn versteht?


----------



## Invisible_XXI (27. Juni 2016)

SaPass schrieb:


> 1. Was ist RBG?
> 2. Kannst du den Satz mal so formulieren, dass man ihn versteht?



Das sind deine einzige beiden Fragen? Respekt! Ich habe kein Wort verstanden!


----------



## sp01 (27. Juni 2016)

Wenn ich mir das geschribsel im offi Forum so anschaue verstehe ich oft kein Wort 

Und was so total unverständlich sein soll, ich versuch ja nur die Sprache von den zu nutzen - scheinbar nicht immer hilfreich 
Aber egal, nach einigen Spielen weis ich das Hots wieder in der Versenkung verschwinden wird für einige Zeit, dachte es währe eine gute Überbrückung bis das neue Addon in WoW raus kommt.
Da ich Hots seid der Alpha zocke ist mir einmal aufgefallen, das über den gewerteten Modus es recht einfach geht eine Figur von 1-5 zu bekommen, aber das geht scheinbar nicht mehr - wegen den xK Gold.

Was ich tatsächlich schon Jahre bemängle das der Rollenspielanteil dort immer weniger wird. Das scheint allerdings das groß der Spielerschaft nicht zu interessieren.


----------



## SaPass (30. Juni 2016)

sp01 schrieb:


> Wenn ich mir das geschribsel im offi Forum so anschaue verstehe ich oft kein Wort
> 
> Und was so total unverständlich sein soll, ich versuch ja nur die Sprache von den zu nutzen - scheinbar nicht immer hilfreich


Du könntest es auch einfach mit einem (großteils) fehlerfreien Deutsch versuchen. Ich denke, dass das hier noch am besten verstanden wird. 



sp01 schrieb:


> Aber egal, nach einigen Spielen weis ich das Hots wieder in der Versenkung verschwinden wird für einige Zeit, dachte es währe eine gute Überbrückung bis das neue Addon in WoW raus kommt.
> Da ich Hots seid der Alpha zocke ist mir einmal aufgefallen, das über den gewerteten Modus es recht einfach geht eine Figur von 1-5 zu bekommen, aber das geht scheinbar nicht mehr - wegen den xK Gold.


Mag sein, dass es bei dir in der Versenkung verschwinden wird. Aber allgemein ist das Spiel und die Community momentan am wachsen. Und ob seid der Alpha an der Erfahrung und an den Leveln geschraubt wurde, das weiß ich nicht.



sp01 schrieb:


> Was ich tatsächlich schon Jahre bemängle das der Rollenspielanteil dort immer weniger wird. Das scheint allerdings das groß der Spielerschaft nicht zu interessieren.


Auf die Spieler bezogen: Gibt es dafür nicht die RPG-Server? Auf das Spiel bezogen: Kann gut sein, dass sich niemand für die Story interessiert.


----------



## NurDieAushilfe (1. Juli 2016)

Nie zur Primetime Heroleague spielen, ich muss es mir wirklich mal als Zettel an den PC kleben, was man da erleb ist echt zu hart. Da bin ich dann manchmal auch kurz davor das Spiel zu verfluchen...
Aber wirklich 3 mal hintereinander jeweils 2 Solospieler dabei gehabt, selbst bei lvl 22,23. Da können die 3 anderen noch so gut sein, das gewinnst du nicht.


----------



## Invisible_XXI (1. Juli 2016)

NurDieAushilfe schrieb:


> Nie zur Primetime Heroleague spielen, ich muss es mir wirklich mal als Zettel an den PC kleben, was man da erleb ist echt zu hart. Da bin ich dann manchmal auch kurz davor das Spiel zu verfluchen...
> Aber wirklich 3 mal hintereinander jeweils 2 Solospieler dabei gehabt, selbst bei lvl 22,23. Da können die 3 anderen noch so gut sein, das gewinnst du nicht.


Habe letztes Wochenende mit dem Account meiner Freundin gespielt und ohne Ende Spaß gehabt. Quasi ALLE Spiele am Wochenende gewonnen. Ob QM, Unranked oder auch alle 6 Placement Matches in der HL. Im letzten HL Match waren nur noch Diamant 4 Leute im Game... scheint also auf einen recht guten Rang hinauszulaufen...

Dann habe ich doch tatsächlich wieder das Game auf meinem PC installiert und mit meinem Account gespielt... und dort seitdem ausschließlich schlechte Spielerfahrungen gemacht. Die Leute sind einfach so unbeschreiblich ätzend... allein die Tatsache, dass ich jetzt schon mehrfach ohne Heiler im Team spielen musste, weil irgend ein Last Pick Typ das geistig zurückgebliebene Argument bringt "aber ich hatte Spezialist zuerst ausgewählt" und dann eben den zweiten Spec ins team picked anstatt den Heiler, den man eben bräuchte...
Nova first pick, ETC first pick, morales first pick.... wie viele Spiele bereits im Draft verloren sind... -.-

Vorgestern ist das Bnet während eines HL Matches abgestürzt... also komplett! Nicht mal die Webseite war mehr zu erreichen. Natürlich kriege ich dafür einen Loss, Minuspunkte UND 2 Zwangs-QM mit Saboteuren  So oft ich mir auch vornehme, alles gelassen zu sehen und ruhig zu bleiben., es nützt einfach nichts... man muss sich einfach konstant über irgendeinen Mist aufregen.

Naja, vllt muss ich komplett auf den Acc der Freundin umsteigen... Dort ist HotS ein gänzlich anderes Spiel und macht tatsächlich hauptsächlich Spaß  Verrückte Welt.


----------



## SaPass (4. Juli 2016)

Ich habe dann gestern endliche meine Placment-Matches abgeschlossen. Ein paar Spiele dabei gewonnen, auch einige verloren. Am Ende bin ich bei Gold 5 gelandet. Die Spiele waren alle in Ordnung. Ich hatte keine Volldeppen dabei. Auch wenn ich im Draft dann "I only play Jaina" lesen durfte. Immerhin hat die Person Jaina gut gespielt und wir haben gewonnen. 
Nächstes Match: "I only play Azmodan. Azmodan is great on cursed hollow." Trotz Widerspruch des Teams hat er Azmodan gepickt und uns versichert, dass er nicht mit Globes spielt. Ging so in Ordnung. Das haben wir am Ende auch gewonnen. Da konnte ich wunderschön mit meiner Leap-Sonya die Backline (Li-Ming und Raynor) auseinandernehmen. Mit Follow Through auf lvl7 ist Li-Ming im späteren Spielverlauf innerhalb von ein bis zwei Sekunden tot.


----------



## SaPass (7. Juli 2016)

_"Liebes Tagebuch, ...". _Manchmal könnte ich meine Beiträge so beginnen. Vor allem in Hinblick auf den letzten Beitrag von mir. Ich kann mir kaum vorstellen, dass das wirklich jemanden interessiert. Aber irgendwo muss man den angestauten Frust, die Verwunderung und in seltenen Fällen auch die Freude rauslassen. Schreiben geht da immer hervorragend. 

Ihr habt bestimmt von dem PTR-Patch gehört. Es gibt viele Neuerungen (hier das von Team Dignitas kommentierte changelog). Die Minion waves werden nun stärker und wichtiger. Die Bogenschützen und Zauberer der Waves machen nun doppelten Schaden gegen Gebäude, Katapulte fokussieren nun Gebäude und die Health Globes wurden auch stark gebufft. Außerdem betritt nächste Woche Gul'dan den Nexus. Auch Zagara wurde sehr stark überarbeitet.

Was haltet ihr von Gul'dan sowie den Design- und Gameplayänderungen?


----------



## Invisible_XXI (7. Juli 2016)

Ja der HotS Frust.... kennt vermutlich jeder nur all zu gut... Gibt einfach zu viele Idioten, mit denen man sich zusammenarbeiten muss... die aber halt Idioten sind... naja. Ein Arbeitskollege von mir war vor 2 Tagen noch Großmeister und hat seitdem auch nur noch verloren und ist damit wieder auf Diamant 1 gelandet. Der kann ein Lied davon singen. Das erscheckende an der Geschichte: Offenbar ist man selbst auf den höchsten Leveln nicht vor den Typen sicher... Also kann man schon jetzt jede Hoffnung auf Besserung vergessen.

Die Neuerungen von Zagara finde ich merkwürdig. Sie wird jetzt wohl sehr viel mehr auf Siege Damage ausgelegt und scheint mir generell stark gebufft worden zu sein. Ich fand sie aber auch vorher schon äußerst stark, weswegen mich das ziemlich wundert.

Das mit den Minions... keine Ahnung. Befürchtung ist, dass das Gameplay dadurch zäher wird, weil man mehr mit den Minions beschäftigt ist anstatt mit TFs.

Gul'Dan sieht witzig aus mit dem konstanten Life/Mana Trade. Werde ich sicherlich frühzeitig ausprobieren  Den PTR werde ich aber nicht installieren. Ist mir zu aufwendig für die wenige Zeit, die ich habe. In Verbindung mit einem ordentlichen Heiler, wird man vermutlich enorm viel Schaden raushauen können.


----------



## SaPass (7. Juli 2016)

Invisible_XXI schrieb:


> Ja der HotS Frust.... kennt vermutlich jeder nur all zu gut... Gibt einfach zu viele Idioten, mit denen man sich zusammenarbeiten muss... die aber halt Idioten sind... naja. Ein Arbeitskollege von mir war vor 2 Tagen noch Großmeister und hat seitdem auch nur noch verloren und ist damit wieder auf Diamant 1 gelandet. Der kann ein Lied davon singen. Das erscheckende an der Geschichte: Offenbar ist man selbst auf den höchsten Leveln nicht vor den Typen sicher... Also kann man schon jetzt jede Hoffnung auf Besserung vergessen.



Ich schaue mir des öfteren den Stream von youbetterknowme an. Es ist unglaublich, mit welchen Idioten er auch noch auf Master/GM Niveau zu kämpfen hat. 



Invisible_XXI schrieb:


> Jie Neuerungen von Zagara finde ich merkwürdig. Sie wird jetzt wohl sehr viel mehr auf Siege Damage ausgelegt und scheint mir generell stark gebufft worden zu sein. Ich fand sie aber auch vorher schon äußerst stark, weswegen mich das ziemlich wundert.


Die habe ich mir noch nicht weiter angesehen. Da warte ich mal ab, was so passiert.



Invisible_XXI schrieb:


> Das mit den Minions... keine Ahnung. Befürchtung ist, dass das Gameplay dadurch zäher wird, weil man mehr mit den Minions beschäftigt ist anstatt mit TFs.


Ich bin der Meinung, dass das Spiel dadurch anspruchsvoller und schwieriger wird, denn es kommt damit eine neue Komponente ins Spiel. Wenn man früh ein Keep verliert, dann hat man einen wirklich großen Nachteil. Das pushen von Lanes wird wichtiger, ebenso wie Merc Camps. Wenn der Gegner auf Cursed Hollow zwei Camps los schickt vor einem Tribut und man selber dies nicht tut, dann kann man nun nicht mehr um das Tribut kämpfen ohne große Struktur-Verlust hinzunehmen. Das wird auf jeden Fall interessant. Ich muss mir dann mal die Map-Timings genauer ansehen und lernen.



Invisible_XXI schrieb:


> Gul'Dan sieht witzig aus mit dem konstanten Life/Mana Trade. Werde ich sicherlich frühzeitig ausprobieren  Den PTR werde ich aber nicht installieren. Ist mir zu aufwendig für die wenige Zeit, die ich habe. In Verbindung mit einem ordentlichen Heiler, wird man vermutlich enorm viel Schaden raushauen können.


Die Frage ist hier, wie wichtig der Heiler ist. Mit seinem Lebensentzug kann er sich ordentlich selbst heilen. Mit den entsprechenden Talenten fällt der Self-Sustain recht stark aus.
Den größten Diskussionspunkt sehe ich bei den Ultis. Der Meteoritenschauer bringt RNG ins Spiel. Diese Entwicklung gefällt mir überhaupt nicht. Dies hat Blizzard bisher hervorragend vermieden.


----------



## Invisible_XXI (7. Juli 2016)

SaPass schrieb:


> Ich bin der Meinung, dass das Spiel dadurch anspruchsvoller und schwieriger wird, denn es kommt damit eine neue Komponente ins Spiel. Wenn man früh ein Keep verliert, dann hat man einen wirklich großen Nachteil. Das pushen von Lanes wird wichtiger, ebenso wie Merc Camps. Wenn der Gegner auf Cursed Hollow zwei Camps los schickt vor einem Tribut und man selber dies nicht tut, dann kann man nun nicht mehr um das Tribut kämpfen ohne große Struktur-Verlust hinzunehmen. Das wird auf jeden Fall interessant. Ich muss mir dann mal die Map-Timings genauer ansehen und lernen.


Das stimmt wohl. Dadurch entstünde Potential, dass mehr Leute son bisschen stärker auf diese Dinge achten und sich klüger verhalten. Auf der anderen Seite steht das Risiko, dass die Leute sich weiterhin doof verhalten, es aber noch stärker ins Gewicht fällt 
Oder noch weiter hergeholt: Ese wirkt sich positiv aus, da es ja viele gibt, die nicht zu den Map Objectives kommen und stattdessen lieber solo lanen... das wäre dann zumindest etwas hilfreicher 



SaPass schrieb:


> Die Frage ist hier, wie wichtig der Heiler ist. Mit seinem Lebensentzug kann er sich ordentlich selbst heilen. Mit den entsprechenden Talenten fällt der Self-Sustain recht stark aus.
> Den größten Diskussionspunkt sehe ich bei den Ultis. Der Meteoritenschauer bringt RNG ins Spiel. Diese Entwicklung gefällt mir überhaupt nicht. Dies hat Blizzard bisher hervorragend vermieden.


Ist der Meteoritenschauen nicht so ziemlich genau das gleiche wie Raynors Ult? Nur dass guldan hierfür stehenbleiben muss und die Meteoriten weiter verteilt sind? So sah das für mich zumindest aus.
Vallas Strafe Ult trifft glaube ich auch random Ziele, oder irre ich mich da?


----------



## SaPass (7. Juli 2016)

Invisible_XXI schrieb:


> Ist der Meteoritenschauen nicht so ziemlich genau das gleiche wie Raynors Ult? Nur dass guldan hierfür stehenbleiben muss und die Meteoriten weiter verteilt sind? So sah das für mich zumindest aus.
> Vallas Strafe Ult trifft glaube ich auch random Ziele, oder irre ich mich da?



Ich kann dir die Frage nicht zu 100% beantworten. Die Hyperion schießt sehr häufig und trifft dabei noch mehrere Ziele gleichzeitig. Damit dürfte der RNG-Effekt erst zum Tragen kommen, sobald keine Minions mehr in der Nähe sind. Bei diesen vielen schwachen Schüssen wird man immer ungefähr gleich häufig getroffen. Damit kommt die RNG-Komponente hier nicht wirklich zum Tragen. Wenn du die Hyperion rufst, dann weißt du, dass sie auch trifft. Das Ergebnis ist im dem Fall vorhersehbar und planbar.
Valla greift bei Strafe auch sehr häufig und schnell an. Dabei werden Helden priorisiert. Damit kommt auch hier die kleine RNG-Komponente nicht zum Tragen.

Bei Gul'dans Ulti kann man nicht vorhersehen, was Ende passiert. Du kannst die Ulti genau auf ein Keep casten. Mal überlebt es mit 90% Leben, mal nur mit 20% Leben. Es ist möglich, dass ein stehender Gegenspieler gar nicht getroffen wird. Oder acht Mal. Hier gibt es eine riesengroße Zufallskomponente, die du bei den anderen genannten Ultis nicht hast.


----------



## Invisible_XXI (10. Juli 2016)

Hoch die Hände - Wochenende! So stelle ich mir zumindest meine Mitspieler an Wochenenden vor: Hände nicht am Keyboard.
Geht euch das auch so, dass am Wochenende *beinahe ausschließlich *gehirnamputierte Leute ins Team kommen?  Die Frage ist wortwörtlich zu verstehen. Im Prinzip verliere ich an Wochenenden 80% aller Spiele. Werde ich plötzlich am Wochenende massiv schlechter? Ich wage es zu bezweifeln... Dieses Wochenende - mal wieder - von Platin 5 auf Gold 2 abgestiegen, WTF?! 

Bestes Beispiel: Grade ne Jaina in der letzten Runde mit sage und schreibe 12 Toden. Einer davon, weil ein easy camp sie platt gemacht hat... ohne worte.


----------



## NurDieAushilfe (11. Juli 2016)

NurDieAushilfe schrieb:


> Nie zur Primetime Heroleague spielen, ich muss es mir wirklich mal als Zettel an den PC kleben, was man da erleb ist echt zu hart.



auch wenn ich mich ungern zitiere, aber ich hab das Selbe Problem wie du


----------



## SaPass (11. Juli 2016)

Invisible_XXI schrieb:


> Im Prinzip verliere ich an Wochenenden 80% aller Spiele. Werde ich plötzlich am Wochenende massiv schlechter? Ich wage es zu bezweifeln... Dieses Wochenende - mal wieder - von Platin 5 auf Gold 2 abgestiegen, WTF?!



Ich habe ja recht wenig gespielt letzte Zeit. Aber wenn ich mich an meine Placement Matches erinnere, dann habe ich die ersten an einem Sonntagnachmittag gemacht und fast alles verloren (4 von 5). Die Matches die Woche über laufen bei mir auch besser. Am Wochenende hatte ich immer mindestens einen Volldeppen im Team, wegen dem wir das Spiel verloren haben.
Die Woche über spielt es sich besser.

Da würde mich mal wirklich interessieren, wie das sein kann. Kommen da Spieler zurück, die das Spiel schon lange nicht mehr angefasst haben, nichts mehr auf die Reihe bekommen, aber trotzdem ihr altes "hohes" MMR haben? Oder ändert sich die Spielweise allgemein am WE?


----------



## NurDieAushilfe (11. Juli 2016)

Vllt sind es wirklich die Gelegenheits-Wochenend-Zocker...


----------



## SaPass (11. Juli 2016)

NurDieAushilfe schrieb:


> Vllt sind es wirklich die Gelegenheits-Wochenend-Zocker...



Ja aber wieso verlieren wir dann unsere Spiele? Statistisch gesehen müsste das gut für unsere Winrate sein.


----------



## Invisible_XXI (11. Juli 2016)

Noaja, bis statistisch irgendwas für uns relevant wird, müssen wohl schon paar hundert Spiele durchgehen... und es reicht ja schon ein einziger Depp im eigenen Team... merkwürdig halt, dass die sooo oft im eigenen Team landen. Ist vielleicht aber auch nur verzerrte Wahrnehmung.... ich will nicht so arrogant sein und es ausschließen 

Vielleicht sind es die Wochenendzocker, die einfach zu wenig Übung haben bzw nicht so drin sind... vielleicht sind es die Leute mit Kater und zu wenig Schlaf... man weiß es nicht. Aber es nervt schon gewaltig und nimmt einem viel Spaß...
Wobei ich dann dieses Wochenende angefangen habe, auf dem zweiten Bildschirm nebenher Filme zu schauen, Helden zu leveln und dailys zu machen. So waren die HL matches wenigstens nicht komplett waste of time. klar spiele ich dadurch selbst auch etwas schlechter, aber das reißt es bei weitem nicht so raus, wie die Affen im eigenen Team...

Heute ists aber auch nicht besser. Naja, ist wohl wieder grade die erwähnte primetime...: ETC first pick -.- ich schreibe noch: "ja, etc ist stark, aber wird halt leicht gecountered und damit ein schlechter first pick"... alle so "NEIN; das ist GAR KEIN PROBLEM". natürlich haben die gegner dann einfach jeden moshpit mit Zagaras Maw, Vallas Stun Ult und noch irgendwas vollkommen nutzlos gemacht... good job team. unnötig zu sagen, war ich morales. und mein team pick wie gesagt ETC und Anubarak.. beide diven wie blöd in die gegnerische Backline und sterben halt jämmerlich, weil ich sie dort natürlich nicht heilen kann... -.- ein Elend...


Edit: Ferienanfang! Das könnte es sein!


----------



## Zybba (12. Juli 2016)

Invisible_XXI schrieb:


> Ist vielleicht aber auch nur verzerrte Wahrnehmung....


Darauf würde ich tippen. ^^


----------



## NurDieAushilfe (12. Juli 2016)

Statistisch gesehen ist es jedoch so, dass ein besonders guter Spieler einen größeren Einfluss auf das Spiel hat als ein schlechter. Irgendwo gab es da mal eine Statistik von Hotslogs oder so.

Ich sage von mir selbst das ich nicht der super Spieler bin, dafür jedoch die Mechanik des Spiels bzw. der Maps verstehe, weil ich mich eingehend damit beschäftigt habe. Das größte Problem was ich in den Games sehe ist das Pings und die Minimap an sich viel zu wenig betrachtet werden. Hierdurch könnten öfter mal Tode verhindert werden und so auch mal ein richtiger TF (5vs5) am Objectiv stattfinden. Wenn man allerdings bei 5 Teamfights mit einem Spieler weniger antritt weil dieser kurz vorher gestorben ist, wird es schwer. Schneeballeffekt incomig.


----------



## Invisible_XXI (12. Juli 2016)

NurDieAushilfe schrieb:


> Statistisch gesehen ist es jedoch so, dass ein besonders guter Spieler einen größeren Einfluss auf das Spiel hat als ein schlechter. Irgendwo gab es da mal eine Statistik von Hotslogs oder so.


Das wage ich sehr stark zu bezweifeln! Da kannst du noch so gut sein, wenn du einen im Team hast, der konstant irgendwo feedet und du immer nur zu 4 irgendwo bist, das andere Team aber zu fünft, machst du absolut gar nichts.



NurDieAushilfe schrieb:


> Das größte Problem was ich in den Games sehe ist das Pings und die  Minimap an sich viel zu wenig betrachtet werden. Hierdurch könnten öfter  mal Tode verhindert werden und so auch mal ein richtiger TF (5vs5) am  Objectiv stattfinden. Wenn man allerdings bei 5 Teamfights mit einem  Spieler weniger antritt weil dieser kurz vorher gestorben ist, wird es  schwer. Schneeballeffekt incomig.


Absolut. Minimap findet oft gar keine Beachtung. Aber genauso ist es  halt auch einfach gehirnamputiert ab nem gewissen Level alleine über die  Map zu spatzieren... gestern Abend immer und immer wieder erlebt... und natürlich werden sie dann schnell einkassiert und man ist wieder nur zu viert beim nächsten Objective -.-
Und die  Leute können halt auch nichts anderes als IMMER auf direktem Wege die  Konfrontation suchen, egal wie die Ausgangslage ist... 4vs5 - egal....  3vs5 - EGAL... dabei 2 level und 1 Talent hintendrin - vollkommen  egal...  soaken, um zumindest gleiche Ausgangsbedingungen zu schaffen? - egal!
Es  sind einfach so abartig viele offensichtliche Fehler, dass man mit dem  Hände überm Kopf zusammenschlagen nicht mehr hinterher kommt.
Von beknackten Drafts mal ganz zu schweigen...

und wenn man dann mehrfach pingt und im chat darum bittet, dass derjenige doch bitte mal beim Rest des Teams bleiben solle, kriegt man nur sowas zu hören wie "**** You, I play for fun"...  ja ist ja schön und gut, aber dann sollen se doch gefälligst AI, QM oder Unranked spielen, wo der Rest des Teams nicht in irgendeiner beknackten Liga voran kommen möchte, um den e-***** zu vergrößeren!! 

(der rant liest sich wie immer so, als wäre ich der HotS-Gott schlechthin - ich versichere euch, dass ich es nicht so sehe).


----------



## Zybba (12. Juli 2016)

Invisible_XXI schrieb:


> Das wage ich sehr stark zu bezweifeln! Da kannst du noch so gut sein, wenn du einen im Team hast, der konstant irgendwo feedet und du immer nur zu 4 irgendwo bist, das andere Team aber zu fünft, machst du absolut gar nichts.


Du hattest ja vorher schon geschrieben, dass es evtl. verzerrte Wahrnehmung ist.
Man muss auch sehen, dass als Gegner sicher auch oft schlechte Spieler dabei sind, die ihr Team den Sieg kosten.
Natürlich merkt man die Noobs im Team deutlich mehr und MERKT sie sich vor allem.
Es ist ja relativ normal, dass man sich mit negativen Erlebnissen länger beschäftigt und sie so eher im Gedächtnis behält.
Wenn du und dein Team die Gegner wegklatschen, freust du dich sicher. Allerdings kommst du dann eher selten hier ins Forum, um darüber zu berichten.
Negative Dinge sieht man hier deutlich häufiger, evtl. weil die Leute es sich von der Seele schreiben wollen...

Das ist bei MOBAs aber leider normal, in den Dota/LoL Threads ist es genauso.


----------



## Invisible_XXI (12. Juli 2016)

Zybba schrieb:


> Du hattest ja vorher schon geschrieben, dass es evtl. verzerrte Wahrnehmung ist.
> Man muss auch sehen, dass als Gegner sicher auch oft schlechte Spieler dabei sind, die ihr Team den Sieg kosten.
> Natürlich merkt man die Noobs im Team deutlich mehr und MERKT sie sich vor allem.
> Es ist ja relativ normal, dass man sich mit negativen Erlebnissen länger beschäftigt und sie so eher im Gedächtnis behält.
> Wenn du und dein Team die Gegner wegklatschen, freust du dich sicher. Allerdings kommst du dann eher selten hier ins Forum, um darüber zu berichten.


Ist alles nicht von der Hand zu weisen und gut belegte psychologische Effekte. Da habe ich also sicherlich keine Einwände 

Ist dann nur die Frage, wie viel ist jetzt verzerrte Wahrnehmung und wie viel tatsächlich so? Wird man nicht so schnell rausfinden. Subjektiv wahrgenommen wird über mein Team jedoch häufiger heftig drübergerollt als andersrum. Siege müssen zumeist erarbeitet werden, Niederlagen oft komplett hoffnungslos.

Die von dir zitierte Stelle dreht sich doch aber um was anderes: Hat ein guter Spieler mehr positiven Einfluss als ein schlechter Spieler negativen Einfluss hat? Und hier bleibe ich dabei: Einen abgrundtief schlechten Spieler kannst du nicht ausgleichen.

Neben den Unfähigen ist ein weiterer großer Punkt auch, dass  verschiedene Spieler mit unterschiedlichen  Vorstellungen/Einstellungen/Verständnis zusammenarbeiten müssen.
Da  gibts meiner Beobachtung nach viele, die glauben die Weisheit mit  Löffeln gefressen zu haben, und dann z.B. irgendwann unbedingt Camps  machen müssen (@SaPass: Der Monk von einst... ). Die sind dann  felsenfest davon überzeugt, dass ihre Idee absolut richtig ist und der  Rest des Teams bei ihrem Vorhaben mitmachen MUSS. Wenn dann aber 4 Mann  im Team was anderes machen und um Hilfe bitten, bspw. das Map Objective,  schaffen es viele nicht, von ihrer ach so guten Idee abzuweichen und  sich dem Rest des Teams anzuschließen... In meinen Augen  >teamunfähig<. 
Oder die, die Singleplayer spielen... stumpf das ganze Spiel über eine Lane machen... dort ab und zu auch abgefarmt werden... was willst du da machen?




Zybba schrieb:


> Negative Dinge sieht man hier deutlich häufiger, evtl. weil die Leute es sich von der Seele schreiben wollen...


 Genau so ists.


----------



## NurDieAushilfe (12. Juli 2016)

Gestern zB. Medivh, Valla und ETC waren gepickt, dann eine Diskussion ob ein Azmodan noch Sinn macht oder nicht, 2 dagegen der Azmo Spieler selbst dafür und hat ihn dann auch gepickt. Ich hab dann zum Schluss noch Kharazim genommen. Gegner waren LiMing, Johanna, Lilli, Graumähne und Sylvanas, das Ganze auf der Spider Map. Bevor die Tore geöffnet waren noch einiges Geschreibe von wegen "haben nicht genug Schaden" und das der Azmodan besser ein DD gepickt hätte. Habe versucht beruhigend dagegen zu schreiben und dann ging es auch halbwegs bis Level 9/10. Die Teamfights waren eine Katastrophe, der Azmodan entweder gar nicht dabei, oder gerne mal als Frontliner, die Valla auch ein wenig zu Offensiv. Kam mir als Kharazim natürlich entgegen, aber ohne Medivh wären wir gnadenlos untergegangen. Seine Stats waren nicht besonders hoch, aber sein Gameplay riesig. Hab es Ihm nach dem Spiel auch geschrieben, so mache ich es immer wenn einer wirklich gut spielt. Ich freue mich schließlich auch wenn mir einer schreibt und sieht wer das Spiel gecarried hat


----------



## Zybba (12. Juli 2016)

Invisible_XXI schrieb:


> Ist dann nur die Frage, wie viel ist jetzt verzerrte Wahrnehmung und wie viel tatsächlich so? Wird man nicht so schnell rausfinden.


Das stimmt. ^^



Invisible_XXI schrieb:


> Die von dir zitierte Stelle dreht sich doch aber um was anderes: Hat ein guter Spieler mehr positiven Einfluss als ein schlechter Spieler negativen Einfluss hat? Und hier bleibe ich dabei: Einen abgrundtief schlechten Spieler kannst du nicht ausgleichen.


In HotS vermutlich nicht, da die Mechaniken ja deutlich reduziert sind. Würde es Items/individuelle XP geben, sähe es schon wieder anders aus.
Dazu muss ich aber sagen, dass ich das Game noch nie gezockt habe!


----------



## SaPass (12. Juli 2016)

Ich behaupte einfach mal, dass Unfähigkeit im eigenen Spiel eher als Unfähigkeit im Gegnerteam auffällt. Das eine oder andere mal kam es tatsächlich vor, dass der Gegner einen richtigen Noob im Team hatte, wegen dem sie verloren haben. Aber meist fällt das nicht so stark auf.  Außer das eine Mal. Da ist die gegnerische Sylvanas viermal im 1vs1 gegen mich (Falstad) gestorben. Und das waren nicht ihre einzigen Tode.
Es kotzt mich auch so richtig an, wenn das eigene Team die Chance nicht ergreift ein Spiel zu beenden. Und möglicherweise am Ende noch verliert. Auch das erlebt man sehr häufig. Aber solche negativen Momente bleiben hängen, weil man sich dann doch darüber aufregt.

@Zybba: In HotS ist es tatsächlich schwieriger ein Team zu carryien. Das ist nur bis zu einem gewissen Punkt möglich. Und auch nicht mit jedem Helden.


----------



## NurDieAushilfe (12. Juli 2016)

SaPass schrieb:


> wenn das eigene Team die Chance nicht ergreift ein Spiel zu beenden. Und möglicherweise am Ende noch verliert. Auch das erlebt man sehr häufig.


sign



Wenn du keinen Einfluss auf den schlechtestes Spieler nehmen kannst, dann lauf Ihm nach. Klingt doof ist aber das einzige was das Team dann machen kann.


----------



## SaPass (13. Juli 2016)

Aktuell ist es mal wieder ernüchternd. Da hat man einen wirklich guten Draft, mit der man eigentlich gewinnen müsste. Aber dann sehe ich schon vor Spielbeginn, wie Tracer nicht die Leuchtspurmunition gegen Nova wählt. An der Stelle wusste ich schon was auf mich zu kommt. Letzten Endes gewinnt der Gegner das Spiel dank einer verdammt guten Nova.
Im nächsten Spiel auf BHB wählt einer meiner Teammitglieder Nova. Und stirbt dann acht Mal. Das dauerte nicht lange, da hatten wir keine Keeps und der Gegner immer noch drei. Da war nicht mehr viel zu machen. Als ich als Xul die Bot-Lane am auspushen war wurde mir gesagt, ich solle das Easy Camp machen. Die Idee an sich fand ich gut, dann haben wir wenigstens für einen kurzen Moment auf dieser Lane Ruhe. Und während ich das Camp mache gehen meine Teammitglieder in den Teamfight, 4vs5. Kommentare: Nachdem Truhen gespwant sind ging das nicht anders. Und Nova meinte, ich solle aus dem Fenster springen. Das habe ich sogar gemacht. Ein Glück wohne ich im Erdgeschoss. Und nach dem zweiten schlechten Spiel sieht man dann im HL-Screen, dass man schon 14 Punkte abgezogen bekommt als persönlicher Rangausgleich. Das motiviert gleich doppelt.
Und im letzten Spiel war es dann bei mir vorbei. Konzentration total dahin. Es habe sich einige doofe Fehler eingeschlichen. Letzten Endes haben wir auch das verdient verloren. Mittlerweile gibt es -17 Punkte für den persönlichen Rangausgleich, und meine Mitspieler sind auch keine Gold-Spieler mehr.

So langsam muss ich mir die Frage stellen, ob ich einfach nur Pech habe (unwahrscheinlich) oder ob Gold mein Skill-Cap ist. Ich vermute, dass es eher letzteres ist. Aber ich habe keine Ahnung wie ich wirklich besser werden kann. Aktuell sind mir meine Fehler nicht bewusst, was das Verbessern stark erschwert. Eventuell sollte ich mir mal das eine oder andere Replay meiner Spiele ansehen.


----------



## Invisible_XXI (13. Juli 2016)

SaPass schrieb:


> Aktuell ist es mal wieder ernüchternd. Da hat man einen wirklich guten Draft, mit der man eigentlich gewinnen müsste. Aber dann sehe ich schon vor Spielbeginn, wie Tracer nicht die Leuchtspurmunition gegen Nova wählt. An der Stelle wusste ich schon was auf mich zu kommt. Letzten Endes gewinnt der Gegner das Spiel dank einer verdammt guten Nova.
> Im nächsten Spiel auf BHB wählt einer meiner Teammitglieder Nova. Und stirbt dann acht Mal. Das dauerte nicht lange, da hatten wir keine Keeps und der Gegner immer noch drei. Da war nicht mehr viel zu machen. Als ich als Xul die Bot-Lane am auspushen war wurde mir gesagt, ich solle das Easy Camp machen. Die Idee an sich fand ich gut, dann haben wir wenigstens für einen kurzen Moment auf dieser Lane Ruhe. Und während ich das Camp mache gehen meine Teammitglieder in den Teamfight, 4vs5. Kommentare: Nachdem Truhen gespwant sind ging das nicht anders. Und Nova meinte, ich solle aus dem Fenster springen. Das habe ich sogar gemacht. Ein Glück wohne ich im Erdgeschoss. Und nach dem zweiten schlechten Spiel sieht man dann im HL-Screen, dass man schon 14 Punkte abgezogen bekommt als persönlicher Rangausgleich. Das motiviert gleich doppelt.
> Und im letzten Spiel war es dann bei mir vorbei. Konzentration total dahin. Es habe sich einige doofe Fehler eingeschlichen. Letzten Endes haben wir auch das verdient verloren. Mittlerweile gibt es -17 Punkte für den persönlichen Rangausgleich, und meine Mitspieler sind auch keine Gold-Spieler mehr.
> 
> So langsam muss ich mir die Frage stellen, ob ich einfach nur Pech habe (unwahrscheinlich) oder ob Gold mein Skill-Cap ist. Ich vermute, dass es eher letzteres ist. Aber ich habe keine Ahnung wie ich wirklich besser werden kann. Aktuell sind mir meine Fehler nicht bewusst, was das Verbessern stark erschwert. Eventuell sollte ich mir mal das eine oder andere Replay meiner Spiele ansehen.



Mein Beileid für die Mitspieler.
Replays schlecht gelaufener Spiele anschauen ist in jedem Fall ne gute Idee.  Positioning kann man fast immer verbessern, glaube ich. Stirbst du denn öfters? Dann könnte man dahingehend mal schauen.

Btw: Als Tracer nehme ich nie die Leuchtmunition. Auch nicht gegen Unsichtbare. (Die kille ich nämlich auch locker ohne ) Weg kommen die ja idR so oder so nicht, wenn man mal dran ist 


Edit; Boah, aber ich hatte auch grade wieder so einen Typen, den man einfach nur zusammenschlagen möchte. Komplettes Match immer alleine am anderen Ende der Karte. Man pingt, man schreibt nett, man pingt noch mehr, man schreib unhöflich, man beschimpft... alles egal. Und natürlich läuft die Runde miserabel... am Ende der Runde dann "Warum soll ich mit euch Idioten über die Map laufen?!" "Ihr skillt doch nur ******* und lauft planlos rum"


----------



## SaPass (14. Juli 2016)

Invisible_XXI schrieb:


> Mein Beileid für die Mitspieler.
> Replays schlecht gelaufener Spiele anschauen ist in jedem Fall ne gute Idee.  Positioning kann man fast immer verbessern, glaube ich. Stirbst du denn öfters? Dann könnte man dahingehend mal schauen.


Ich sterbe zumeist weniger häufig als meine Teammitglieder. Da sehe ich nicht das größte Verbesserungspotential. 



Invisible_XXI schrieb:


> Btw: Als Tracer nehme ich nie die Leuchtmunition. Auch nicht gegen Unsichtbare. (Die kille ich nämlich auch locker ohne ) Weg kommen die ja idR so oder so nicht, wenn man mal dran ist


Kann die Leuchtspurmunition die Decoys von Nova enttarnen als solche? Falls ja, dann fände ich das sehr wertvoll.

Hier ist die Statstik meines ersten Spieles gestern. Und ich fand unseren Draft richtig super, als wir Uther, ETC und Sylvanas hatten. Der Sonya-Pick war auch gut. Und Tyrande wäre meiner Meinung nach die perfekte Ergänzung für diese Komp gewesen, vor allem gegen einen Gegner mit hohem Schaden und auf Battlefield auf Eternity. Jaina wäre auch noch gut für die Moshpit-Kombo gewesen, denn da fehlte uns dann am Ende einfach Schaden um die Leute in der Moshpit down zu bekommen. Tracer finde ich eher unpassand an dieser Stelle. Gut gespielt geht die meistens in Ordnung, aber die Person hat Tracer nicht gut gespielt.
Und wenn du dir in diesem Spiel mal meine Stats anschaust: Das passt doch erstmal soweit. Den meisten Heldenschaden,  Belagerungsschaden und Exp-Beitrag. Aber wir haben das Early-Game zu dumm gespielt. Der Gegner hat zu viert den eigenen Immortal verteidigt, während Abathur die beiden Lanes gepusht hat. Außer mir schien das niemand erkannt zu haben. Die haben sich übers Brawlen gefreut. Den ersten Immortal haben wir bekommen, waren aber so weit in der Exp hinten, dass er uns nichts gebracht hat. Ich konnte auch nicht gut mit dem Immortal pushen (als Sylvanas), da mein Teams die anderen Lanes ausgepusht hat. Während der zweiten Immortal-Phase habe ich dann die Lanes gemacht an Stelle des Immortals. Den haben wir auch so bekommen, da unser Gegner wieder nur den eigenen verteidigt hat. Aber besonders weit sind wir auch dieses mal nicht gekommen. ETC und Sonya haben es nicht geschafft den Gegner unter Kontrolle zu bringen, während Tracer recht useless war. Und je länger das Spiel geht, desto stärker wurde die gegnerische Komp. Am Ende haben sie gewonnen.

Fazit: Ich sterbe nicht zu häufig und meine Stats am Ende passen auch zumeist. Ich laufe tendenziell zu viel alleine rum, bleibe aber ab Level 13 bei unserem Team. Die Minimap habe ich auch recht häufig im Auge. Schwächen sehe ich manchmal bei meinen Entscheidungen. Aber eigentlich müsste ich damit doch letzten Endes besser als irgendwo zwischen Silber und Gold sein.



Invisible_XXI schrieb:


> Edit; Boah, aber ich hatte auch grade wieder so einen Typen, den man einfach nur zusammenschlagen möchte. Komplettes Match immer alleine am anderen Ende der Karte. Man pingt, man schreibt nett, man pingt noch mehr, man schreib unhöflich, man beschimpft... alles egal. Und natürlich läuft die Runde miserabel... am Ende der Runde dann "Warum soll ich mit euch Idioten über die Map laufen?!" "Ihr skillt doch nur ******* und lauft planlos rum"


Wer planlos im Team rumläuft gewinnt trotzdem, wenn der Gegner das nicht macht. Das scheint er nicht kapiert zu haben. So etwas ist einfach nur extrem ärgerlich, das kann ich verstehen. Wir der Camp-Mönch von damals


----------



## Invisible_XXI (14. Juli 2016)

Ich wollte nicht dich oder dein Spiel kritisieren. Nur generelle Dinge ansprechen, die zumeist (bei jedem Spieler) verbessert werden können. Ich weiß ja, dass du solide spielst.
Auf welchen Rängen man so landet... immer so ne Sache. Unter Platin 3 ist der Spielausgang meiner Meinung und Erfahrung nach sehr random. Hängt einfach sehr oft sehr vieles davon ab, welches Team den größeren Idioten bekommt, mehr AFKler oder leaver hat, wo die teamunfähigen landen und die, die quasi 0 Erfahrung haben usw.


----------



## SaPass (15. Juli 2016)

Invisible_XXI schrieb:


> Ich wollte nicht dich oder dein Spiel kritisieren.


Das darfst du aber gerne, denn nur so lerne ich. Keine Sorge, ich fühlte mich in keinerlei Hinsicht unnötig oder unfair kritisiert. Alles gut. 



Invisible_XXI schrieb:


> Auf welchen Rängen man so landet... immer so ne Sache. Unter Platin 3 ist der Spielausgang meiner Meinung und Erfahrung nach sehr random. Hängt einfach sehr oft sehr vieles davon ab, welches Team den größeren Idioten bekommt, mehr AFKler oder leaver hat, wo die teamunfähigen landen und die, die quasi 0 Erfahrung haben usw.



Hier kommen wir wieder in eine MMR-Hell-Diskussion. Die Frage ist, ob es reicht wenn man solide spielt. Ich würde sagen, dass man bedeutend besser als die anderen Spielen muss um schnell aufzusteigen. Andernfalls dauert es einfach ewig in den Rängen zu steigen. Wer einfach nur solide spielt, der steigt nicht auf.
Eventuell treffe ich auch Entscheidungen, die in höheren Ligen in Ordnung sind, aber auf Gold 5 - Niveau nicht. Manchmal muss man den Mist des Teams einfach mitmachen, auch wenn es wenig Sinn macht. Eventuell spiele ich in Platin/Diamond ebenso solide wie in Gold. Ich weiß es einfach nicht. Das Einzige, das hilft, ist mehr spielen und sich verbessern. Ich habe ein paar Helden, die ich noch lernen möchte (Uther, die neue Zagara, Greymane).


----------



## Invisible_XXI (16. Juli 2016)

Ich habe im alten Ligasystem auf Rang 1 gut gespielt, hatte keine anderen oder größeren Schwierigkeiten als sonst und war nicht besser oder schlechter als die anderen. Trotzdem bin ich immer wieder auch bis auf Rang 17 abgestiegen und von dort zeitweise kaum wieder weggekommen. 
Spiele ich jetzt gut, weil ich auf Rang 1 keine Probleme hatte oder schlecht, weil ich nicht von Rang 17 wegkomme?? Oder spiele ich immer komplett unterschiedlich, sodass ich heute Rang 1 und morgen Rang 20 wert bin?!

Was ich damit sagen möchte: Auf das Blizzard Matchmaking und Rangsystem kann man getrost einen drauf lassen... wie gesagt, vieles ist einfach vollkommen random. Spielst du *******, kannste Teams haben, die dich carrien... spielst du gut, kannste Trottel jeglicher Form kriegen... ist doch vollkommener Zufall, wie die restlichen 4 Leute sind. und es reicht ja immer der eine Idiot, um es zu versauen.
Hab schon Leute durch spiele gezogen, die einen Win nie und nimmer verdient hatten. Genauso werde ich regelmäßig von anderen runtergezogen. Jetzt in diesem Augenblick ists auch wieder soweit... Ich hab first pick und nehme Falstad, die Gegner holen eine Nova. Was macht mein Team? Holt 3 weitere squichys und Leoric als Solo-Tank ins Team... Gegner überrollt uns quasi ohne Gegenwehr... -.- Danke. Und dann darf man sich vom ununterbrochen sterbenden Leo wieder diesen sau dummen Spruch anhören "I play for fun" oder "I am not playing for any numbers/ranks/etc"
Ja warum zur Hölle verpisst ihr Deppen euch dann nicht einfach ins fucking unranked oder QM?! Warum?! Genau dafür sind diese Spielmodi doch da. Und für die ehrgeizigen gibts die dusselige Liga.

Diese Kategorie von Spielern, die ohne jedwede Ambition in der Liga rumturnen, nervt mich in letzter Zeit besonders häufig. Ist ja schön, wenn man Dinge locker sieht. Hut ab. Aber die HL ist der falsche Ort für fehlende Ambitionen. Das ist eigentlich sogar perfekt unpassend...


----------



## SaPass (16. Juli 2016)

Invisible_XXI schrieb:


> Diese Kategorie von Spielern, die ohne jedwede Ambition in der Liga rumturnen, nervt mich in letzter Zeit besonders häufig. Ist ja schön, wenn man Dinge locker sieht. Hut ab. Aber die HL ist der falsche Ort für fehlende Ambitionen. Das ist eigentlich sogar perfekt unpassend...



An der Liga nervt mich erstmal, dass man für Rang Auf- und Abstiege so ewig benötigt. Um über Gold hinaus zu kommen müsste ich über 30 Spieler mehr gewinnen als verlieren. Bei einer Winrate von 60 % wären das ungefähr wären das ungefähr 150 Spiele. Dafür habe ich nicht die Zeit. Und damit gehen auch meine Ambitionen dahin. Aber immerhin versuche ich wenigstens noch ordentlich zu gewinnen und picke nicht irgendeinen Mist.


----------



## Veriquitas (16. Juli 2016)

Invisible_XXI schrieb:


> Ich habe im alten Ligasystem auf Rang 1 gut gespielt, hatte keine anderen oder größeren Schwierigkeiten als sonst und war nicht besser oder schlechter als die anderen. Trotzdem bin ich immer wieder auch bis auf Rang 17 abgestiegen und von dort zeitweise kaum wieder weggekommen.
> Spiele ich jetzt gut, weil ich auf Rang 1 keine Probleme hatte oder schlecht, weil ich nicht von Rang 17 wegkomme?? Oder spiele ich immer komplett unterschiedlich, sodass ich heute Rang 1 und morgen Rang 20 wert bin?!
> 
> Was ich damit sagen möchte: Auf das Blizzard Matchmaking und Rangsystem kann man getrost einen drauf lassen... wie gesagt, vieles ist einfach vollkommen random. Spielst du *******, kannste Teams haben, die dich carrien... spielst du gut, kannste Trottel jeglicher Form kriegen... ist doch vollkommener Zufall, wie die restlichen 4 Leute sind. und es reicht ja immer der eine Idiot, um es zu versauen.
> ...



Ist nen Teamspiel man hat nicht so viel Einfluss darauf, es kommt auf die 4 anderen Spiel genauso an. Es reicht wenn einer aus der Reihe tanzt, so ist das nunmal.


----------



## SaPass (18. Juli 2016)

Veriquitas schrieb:


> Ist nen Teamspiel man hat nicht so viel Einfluss darauf, es kommt auf die 4 anderen Spiel genauso an. Es reicht wenn einer aus der Reihe tanzt, so ist das nunmal.



Da kann ich dir nur bedingt zustimmen. Denn das kommt immer sehr auf das Spiel an. Ich denke, ohne die Spiele gespielt zu haben, dass man in dota2/lol einen größeren Einfluss auf das Spiel als individueller Spieler hat als das in hots der Fall ist. Da finde ich es wirklich schwierig aus der Masse heraus zu stechen. Zumeist sind das dann Einzelaktionen wie eine sehr gute Ulti, die den Spielverlauf entscheidend beeinflussen.

*EDIT:*


SaPass schrieb:


> Aber dann sehe ich schon vor Spielbeginn, wie  Tracer nicht die Leuchtspurmunition gegen Nova wählt. An der Stelle  wusste ich schon was auf mich zu kommt. Letzten Endes gewinnt der Gegner  das Spiel dank einer verdammt guten Nova.


Die Leuchtspurmunition müsste die Decoys von Nova aufdecken. Dadurch ist das Talent unglaublich wertvoll. Vor allem bei einem doofen Team, das alles fokusiert, was auch nur entfernt wie Nova aussieht.


----------



## Invisible_XXI (19. Juli 2016)

Veriquitas schrieb:


> Ist nen Teamspiel man hat nicht so viel Einfluss darauf, es kommt auf die 4 anderen Spiel genauso an. Es reicht wenn einer aus der Reihe tanzt, so ist das nunmal.


Das war meine Aussage 

Als Versuch aus der MMR Hölle auszubrechen, als auch als Experiment, habe ich nun einen Zweitaccount angelegt, mit dem ich aktuell im QM und gegen die AI Helden auf Level 5 bringe,  um dann zu schauen, wie es in der HL so läuft. Laut hotslogs bin ich im Quickmatch bisher mit einer winrate von ca 80% bei 32 Spielen auf dem Rang "Meister"  Naja, QM eben...


----------



## SaPass (19. Juli 2016)

Du hättest kein QM spielen dürfen, sondern nur gegen KI. So wird dein QM-MMR für die Placements genommen. 

Ich habe mir das Experiment auch mal überlegt, aber noch nicht so richtig Zeit und Motivation gefunden. Ich spiele auch sonst schon zu wenig.

Mir ist übrigens gestern Abend etwas aufgefallen: Das von Blizzard favorisierte Team gewinnt fast ausschließlich. Da muss man also einfach schonmal Glück haben um im favorisierten Team zu sein. Andernfalls hat man es wirklich extrem schwierig. Aber immerhin habe ich wieder eins gewonnen. Jetzt bin ich 206 Punkte vom Abstiegsmatch weg. Dank meinen Ranganpassungs-Minuspunkten habe ich ein solches Match, wenn ich das nächste Spiel verliere - außer der Gegner ist sehr stark favorisiert. Die persönliche Ranganpassung finde ich echt nicht in Ordnung. Zumindest wenn man noch nicht so viele Spiele hat.


----------



## Invisible_XXI (19. Juli 2016)

SaPass schrieb:


> Du hättest kein QM spielen dürfen, sondern nur gegen KI. So wird dein QM-MMR für die Placements genommen.



Na genau das ist doch Sinn und Zweck der Übung! --> Hohen QM-MMR kriegen, um dann direkt mit guten Mitspielern (!) in die Placements geworfen zu werden, sodass man in der HL auf einem hohen Rang einsteigt und sich gar nicht erst mühevoll hocharbeiten muss, weil das ja gefühlt ein Ding der Unmöglichkeit ist wegen dem random-Faktor, sprich welches Team den größeren Vollhonk bekommt.
Bisher funktioniert der Plan: Meister Rang im QM 

Ich erhoffe mir, dass ich dann in der HL gar nicht erst die Totalausfälle, unambitionierten und unerfahrenen Leute ins Team kriege. Mal schauen, ob es so funktioniert, wie ich mir das vorstelle


----------



## SaPass (20. Juli 2016)

Invisible_XXI schrieb:


> Ich erhoffe mir, dass ich dann in der HL gar nicht erst die Totalausfälle, unambitionierten und unerfahrenen Leute ins Team kriege. Mal schauen, ob es so funktioniert, wie ich mir das vorstelle



Da drücke ich dir die Daumen.  Aber ich denke, die Totalausfälle gibt es bis hin zu Master.

Sehe ich das richtig, dass die Placement-Matches der nächsten Saison auf dem Abschneiden in der aktuellen Saison beruhen (d.h. kein MMR Reset)? Fände ich nicht so toll.


----------



## NurDieAushilfe (21. Juli 2016)

Die Ausfälle kann man trotzdem haben, ist mir mit meinem Smurf Account auch passiert, hoher QM MMR danach trotzdem 8 der 10 Spiele verloren, Team ohne heiler, Picks wie Chromie und Jaina wenn Zeratul schon gepickt ist vom Gegner, 2-3 Spezialisten im Team, Nova Firstpick auf Schlachtfeld der Ewigkeit um mal ein paar zu nennen...

Gestern hatte ich ein Spiel, das wir das noch gewonnen haben ein Ding der Unmöglichkeit, Towers of Doom , Gegner noch 32 Leben, wir nur noch 1. Das Geflame wer dran schuld sei war im vollen Gange als wir es geschafft haben 2 zu killen, bis dato keinen einen (LvL 8-9). Trotzdem noch umgebogen weil das Gegnerteam es nicht mehr geschafft hat einmal als 5er Gruppe zusammen zu arbeiten. Sofort das Replay abgesichert, will es mir unbedingt noch mal ansehen


----------



## Invisible_XXI (21. Juli 2016)

NurDieAushilfe schrieb:


> Die Ausfälle kann man trotzdem haben, ist mir mit meinem Smurf Account auch passiert, hoher QM MMR danach trotzdem 8 der 10 Spiele verloren, Team ohne heiler, Picks wie Chromie und Jaina wenn Zeratul schon gepickt ist vom Gegner, 2-3 Spezialisten im Team, Nova Firstpick auf Schlachtfeld der Ewigkeit um mal ein paar zu nennen...
> 
> Gestern hatte ich ein Spiel, das wir das noch gewonnen haben ein Ding der Unmöglichkeit, Towers of Doom , Gegner noch 32 Leben, wir nur noch 1. Das Geflame wer dran schuld sei war im vollen Gange als wir es geschafft haben 2 zu killen, bis dato keinen einen (LvL 8-9). Trotzdem noch umgebogen weil das Gegnerteam es nicht mehr geschafft hat einmal als 5er Gruppe zusammen zu arbeiten. Sofort das Replay abgesichert, will es mir unbedingt noch mal ansehen



Nettes Comeback! Die anderen müssten sich enorm in den Arsch gebissen haben! 

Und zum ersten Absatz: Glückwunsch. Das ganze Spektrum dämlicher Picks abgeräumt  Oder sagen wir besser "einen Großteil". Gibt ja bestimmt noch weitere Möglichkeiten dämlich zu picken


----------



## NurDieAushilfe (21. Juli 2016)

Hätte ich so ein Spiel noch verloren, ich hätte den PC danach ausgemacht.

Ich kann es mir nur so erklären das einige nur gelegentlich spielen und dann mehrere Quests offen haben. 3 Spiele Spezialist und 2 Spiele Starcraftheld z.B. Klar als Lastpick Zagara noch offen, kein Problem. Das dieses Team jedoch schon einen Xul und Murky hatte, ist völlig egal... 

Jeder kann spielen was er will, nur ein wenig Anpassungsfähigkeit sollte vorhanden sein. Auf meinem Smurf habe ich z.B. erst 2 Healer in meinem Besitz, je nach Pickposition und Free Rotation Woche kann das schon mal zum Problem werden. Ich schreibe es aber immer rechtzeitig und bisher hat es auch geklappt.


----------



## SaPass (21. Juli 2016)

Ich habe da mal zwei Screenshots für euch. Ich war der Rehgar im roten Team. War ein äußerst interessantes Spiel. Schaut euch mal die Killcounts an.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nach dem Spiel saß ich einfach nur noch lachend vor dem PC.


----------



## NurDieAushilfe (22. Juli 2016)

kommt dann scheinbar doch öfter vor als gedacht so Spiele


----------



## SaPass (22. Juli 2016)

NurDieAushilfe schrieb:


> kommt dann scheinbar doch öfter vor als gedacht so Spiele



Das Spiel war zu der Zeit, als Rehgar noch dank seiner Schild-Talente OP war. Eigentlich kommt das nicht so oft vor. Aber wenn man mal so ein Spiel erlebt hat, dann vergisst man es nie wieder.

Was macht die Jaina auf dem ersten Bild egtl da? Die ist total out of position, vor allem gegen ein Team mit Zeratul.


----------



## NurDieAushilfe (22. Juli 2016)

SaPass schrieb:


> Was macht die Jaina auf dem ersten Bild egtl da? Die ist total out of position, vor allem gegen ein Team mit Zeratul.



Das erlebt man leider so oft, die können schon 5 Mal von einem Zeratul umgehauen worden sein, ist vielen entweder sowas von egal, oder aber sie haben ein Kurzzeitgedächtnis von ein Goldfisch.
Nicht das mir das nicht auch passieren würde, manchmal so um Level 10 rum bevor man grouped, sollte man als z.B. Jaina lieber den Weg durch die eigene Base nehmen wenn ein Zeratul da ist. Wenn der bis dahin aber nicht auf meiner Lane war vergesse ich das auch hin und wieder mal, entschuldige mich dann wenigstens sofort bei den Mitspielern. Sind einfach vermeidbare Tode. Aber bei LvL 16 wie in dem Bild sollte man da wirklich nicht stehen


----------



## Placebo (22. Juli 2016)

Ich hab vor ein paar Wochen mit Freunden HotS angefangen und es macht schon einigermaßen süchtig  Aber wie spielt man Bambi aka Lunara? Bei den meisten Helden hab ich spätestens bei Level 4 und einigen Guides so einigermaßen kapiert, was man zu tun hat und die Winrate ist folglich danach langsam nach oben gegangen. Nur bei Lunara bin ich inzwischen doppelt so hoch und die meisten Matches sind eine Katastrophe (obwohl sie in der Statistik am Ende der Runde gar nicht so übel dasteht). Oder liegt es am Teamplay und ich sollte den Charakter am besten nur dann auswählen, wenn ich mit den anderen im TS bin?

Edit:
Hat sich erledigt. Anscheinend hatte ich die letzten zwei Tage einfach nur Pech.


----------



## Veriquitas (27. Juli 2016)

Invisible_XXI schrieb:


> Das war meine Aussage
> 
> Als Versuch aus der MMR Hölle auszubrechen, als auch als Experiment, habe ich nun einen Zweitaccount angelegt, mit dem ich aktuell im QM und gegen die AI Helden auf Level 5 bringe,  um dann zu schauen, wie es in der HL so läuft. Laut hotslogs bin ich im Quickmatch bisher mit einer winrate von ca 80% bei 32 Spielen auf dem Rang "Meister"  Naja, QM eben...



Sieh es als Bestätigung, dein Experiment kannste dir schenken das System ist schon gut so wie es ist. Besser geht es eh nicht, es gibt immer Flaschenhälse. Du kannst die Menschen nicht am Pc anschließen, es ist halt Mathematik da kannst du verhalten etc. nicht berechnen.


----------



## NurDieAushilfe (28. Juli 2016)

Wenn in der HL die Leute nicht das nehmen was gebraucht wird ist es trotzdem schon halb verloren.

Gestern wieder mal Höllenschreine und der Ban Spieler, sprich der mit dem besten Raiting auf Position 1., bannt Kael'thas und wählt selber Nova.
Auf meinen Einwand das Nova auf Höllenschreine nicht soo effektiv ist und gerade als Firstpick dann doch recht gut counterbar ist bekam ich nur ein" Ich glaube ich kann Sie trotzdem gut spielen" zurück.

Gegner: Azmodan, Sylvanas, Diablo, Brightwing und Illidan
Mein Team: Nova, Tracer, Nazeebo, ETC und Lili (ich)

Waren natürlich was die Shrinekämpfe völlig unterlegen, so dass der Gegner seinen Azmodan alleine hat Lane machen lassen. Wäre wenigstens Nova auf Azmodanjagt gegangen, hätte das was Geben können aber auch nach mehrmaligen schreiben blieb Nova beim Shrine und Nazeebo auf der Lane...

Das Spiel ging Schlussendlich noch bis Level 28 oder so, weil der Gegner es nicht wirklich geschafft hat jmd umzubringen. Illidan mit Hunt auf Level 28 war dann aber dann doch zu viel für unsere Nova und weil Nazeebo nur noch Core verteidigt hat (bzw.musste), hatten wir keine Chance mehr...


----------



## Invisible_XXI (28. Juli 2016)

NurDieAushilfe schrieb:


> Wenn in der HL die Leute nicht das nehmen was gebraucht wird ist es trotzdem schon halb verloren.
> 
> Gestern wieder mal Höllenschreine und der Ban Spieler, sprich der mit dem besten Raiting auf Position 1., bannt Kael'thas und wählt selber Nova.
> Auf meinen Einwand das Nova auf Höllenschreine nicht soo effektiv ist und gerade als Firstpick dann doch recht gut counterbar ist bekam ich nur ein" Ich glaube ich kann Sie trotzdem gut spielen" zurück.
> ...



Wundert mich, dass ihr überhaupt so weit gekommen seid. Sieht vom Setup her vollkommen unterlegen aus.

Stimme dir zu: Die Leute dürften ruhig öfters mal was picken, was gebraucht wird.
Ich habe jedoch davon abgelassen, dies im Chat zu fordern. Auch habe ich davon abgelassen, bei bestimmten Picks zu protestieren.
Der Grund ist: Ich habe mittlerweile eine so stark pessimistische Sicht auf Random-Teammates, dass ich vom Schlimmsten ausgehen. Heißt: In meiner Welt besteht eine sehr hohe Wahrscheinlichkeit, dass die gar nichts anderes richtig spielen können, als das, was sie gerade  vorausgewählt haben. Und bevor ich sie jetzt dazu verleite, irgendwas zu spielen, was sie überhaupt nicht raffen, sollen sie halt ihren Mist picken und wir schauen mal, wie es läuft...
Ist halt die Frage, ob das die Sache nun besser oder schlechter macht.

Klar, wenn wir keinen Heiler oder Tank im Team haben, mache ich im Chat schon deutlich, dass daran mal bitte was geändert werden sollte! Hilft natürlich auch nicht immer... naja, ich nehme es jetzt einfach wie es kommt.

Aus dem gleichen Grund schau ich mir auch nicht mehr vor dem Match die Profile der anderen an. Ist einfach nur all zu oft rein zum Hände überm Kopf zusammenschlagen geeignet, weil wieder mal ein unranked oder einer mit 250 Spielen ins eigene Team gelost wurde... da verliere ich schon vor dem Match die Lust überhaupt die Runde zu spiele und spiele vermutlich in Folge weniger gut (und rege mich mehr auf).

Man muss einfach nur akzeptieren, dass der Spielausgang Zufall ist... Spart mir viele Nerven...


----------



## NurDieAushilfe (28. Juli 2016)

Glaub mir, das hat mich auch sehr gewundert 

Das mit heiler oder Tank spreche ich auch an, von mir aus darf auch jeder das spielen was er will, aber manche Sachen sind fast schon zum scheitern verurteilt, wie dieses Combi gestern. Auf Blackhearts Bay eine ganz andere Sache aber nicht auf Shrines... Ich dachte nach 8 Minuten "wenigstens schnell vorbei" aber im anderen Team waren scheinbar auch nicht die besten Spieler...

Andere Spieler gucke ich mir auch nie an, bringt wie du sagst auch einfach nichts


----------



## SaPass (28. Juli 2016)

Also ich rege mich ja schon bei den Bans auf. 

Beispiel: Für mich macht es einfach keinen Sinn wenn man KT auf Battlefield of Eternity bannt. Der ist nicht besonders stark gegen die Immortal vor Level 16. Li-Mings Poke ist da schon etwas stärker als KT. 

Und bei den Picks ist das auch so eine Sache. Wenn man eine Komp hat, die auf dem Papier super ist, aber niemand die Helden spielen kann, dann bringt das auch nichts. Daher bringt alles Aufregen nicht. Wenn da jemand Gazlow pickt, der 3000 Spiele Erfahrung und eine ordentliche Winrate hat, dann ist das auch in Ordnung. 

Und zu den Komps ohne Support: Die haben manchmal so viel Burst, dass man das nicht mehr wegheilen kann. Da wird man manchmal schlicht und einfach überrannt, ohne dass man viel machen kann. Gegen ein solches Team zu spielen ist nicht einfach, vor allem weil die Situation so selten vorkommt und man kaum Erfahrung mitbringt.


----------



## NurDieAushilfe (28. Juli 2016)

Du bringst es auf den Punkt. 

Wobei es auch variablere Helden gibt als andere. Gazlow kann ja eigentlich alles, ein Nova mit hohem Siegedmg ist aber so gut wie ausgeschlossen, alleine von der Skillung her.


----------



## Invisible_XXI (3. August 2016)

Aufstieg auf Platin 3 und direkt mit dem mit Abstand beknacktesten Team gesegnet worden, das ich in meiner HotS Karriere erleben durfte.
Die Picks waren noch gut, aber im Game entpuppte sich dann die Katastrophe: 
1. Eine Sonya die grundsätzlich immer wo anders auf der Map ist. 
2. Ein Uther, der zu doof bzw viel zu langsam zum Heilen ist. Sonya stirbt einmal deswegen und wirft ihm für den Rest des Spiels vor, ihn absichtlich sterben gelassen zu haben. 
3. Von Minute 7 (oder sowas) an nur noch dümmstes chatten... "Uther hat mich sterben lassen".
4. Sonya weiterhin ständig irgendwo anders auf der Karte. Uther auch irgendwo am "pushen", statt bei den Tributen dabei zu sein... 
5. eigentlich waren wir keinen einzigen Tribut vollständig anwesend -.- 
6. Ein Butcher im Team, der dann irgendwann angefangen hat, absichtlich zu feeden, damit der Mist schneller vorbei ist..

Und ich verbringe die meiste Zeit damit, die Leute irgendwie auf Spur zu bringen, damit man sich vielleicht mal, um das Spiel kümmert anstelle von "Aber Uther hat mich absichtlich sterben lassen".
Aber trotz beständigem auf die Leute einreden, schafften sie es nicht, sich auf das Spiel zu konzentrieren und auch nur ein einziges Mal koordiniert vorzugehen.

Unter der Woche 23 Uhr können nicht so viele dümmliche Kinder unterwegs sein, oder?! Wie können denn auf Platin 3 solche zurückgebliebenen (wortwörtlich zu verstehen!) Leute spielen? 
Jeder einzelne von denen hat die Niederlage mehr als verdient. Sehr ärgerlich, dass sie mich mit runterziehen.


Edit: Und direkt die Runde danach die nächsten Trottel. Spiderqueen und die Gegner rotieren - wie man das eben so macht. Nach Minute 4 und 7 Toden auf unserer Seite, die alle nach exakt dem gleichen Schema abliefen: "Gegner läuft gemeinsam in eine Lane, killt, läuft gemeinsam in die nächste Lane, killt, läuft gemeinsam in die nächste Lane...." habe ich mir dann mal die Frage im Chat erlaubt, wie oft wir dieses Spielchen jetzt noch machen werden, bevor irgendjemand mal anfängt, auch nur einen flüchtigen Blick auf die Minimap zu werfen oder auch nur ein klein wenig defensiver zu lanen... meine Güte sind die Leute beknackt heute... wohl das überdeutliche Zeichen, ins Bett zu gehen -.-


----------



## NurDieAushilfe (4. August 2016)

Invisible_XXI schrieb:


> Aufstieg auf Platin 3 und direkt mit dem mit Abstand beknacktesten Team gesegnet worden, das ich in meiner HotS Karriere erleben durfte.
> Die Picks waren noch gut, aber im Game entpuppte sich dann die Katastrophe:
> 1. Eine Sonya die grundsätzlich immer wo anders auf der Map ist.
> 2. Ein Uther, der zu doof bzw viel zu langsam zum Heilen ist. Sonya stirbt einmal deswegen und wirft ihm für den Rest des Spiels vor, ihn absichtlich sterben gelassen zu haben.
> ...



Es sind Ferien 
Vielleicht schon die Erklärung


----------



## SaPass (4. August 2016)

Invisible_XXI schrieb:


> Aufstieg auf Platin 3 und direkt mit dem mit Abstand beknacktesten Team gesegnet worden, das ich in meiner HotS Karriere erleben durfte.
> Die Picks waren noch gut, aber im Game entpuppte sich dann die Katastrophe:


Sonya und Uther sind gut, ja. Aber in welcher Situation ist der Butcher denn ein guter Pick?



Invisible_XXI schrieb:


> Unter der Woche 23 Uhr können nicht so viele dümmliche Kinder unterwegs sein, oder?! Wie können denn auf Platin 3 solche zurückgebliebenen (wortwörtlich zu verstehen!) Leute spielen?
> Jeder einzelne von denen hat die Niederlage mehr als verdient. Sehr ärgerlich, dass sie mich mit runterziehen.


Und immer wieder kommen wir zur Matchmaking-Diskussion.

Ich habe vor ein paar Tagen auf Reddit gelesen, dass jemand Silber 3 geranked wurde und sich auf Silber 1 hochgespielt hat. Dann hat er sich einen Smurf gemacht und wurde Platin 2 geranked. Und hat sich erstmal weiter auf Platin 1 hoch gespielt. Und genau da sehe ich das Problem. Die Ligen sagen nicht allzu viel über Können aus. Es gibt wirklich überall Idioten. Ich habe auch keinen Vorschlag wie man das besser machen kann. Und was mich vor allem stört ist der langsame Rangaufstieg. Um sich weit von seinem Start-Ranking weg zu bewegen muss man entweder eine extrem hohe Winrate haben oder sehr lange spielen. Ich hatte das mal auf einer vorherigen Seite hier durchgerechnet. Mit einer Winrate von 60 % benötigt man ca. 150 Spiele von Gold 5 auf Platin 5.




Invisible_XXI schrieb:


> Edit: Und direkt die Runde danach die nächsten Trottel. Spiderqueen und die Gegner rotieren - wie man das eben so macht. Nach Minute 4 und 7 Toden auf unserer Seite, die alle nach exakt dem gleichen Schema abliefen: "Gegner läuft gemeinsam in eine Lane, killt, läuft gemeinsam in die nächste Lane, killt, läuft gemeinsam in die nächste Lane...." habe ich mir dann mal die Frage im Chat erlaubt, wie oft wir dieses Spielchen jetzt noch machen werden, bevor irgendjemand mal anfängt, auch nur einen flüchtigen Blick auf die Minimap zu werfen oder auch nur ein klein wenig defensiver zu lanen... meine Güte sind die Leute beknackt heute... wohl das überdeutliche Zeichen, ins Bett zu gehen -.-


Da war der Gegner koordiniert. Wenn so die ersten Minuten aussehen, dann weißt du, dass mit dem eigenen Team das Spiel nicht zu gewinnen ist.


----------



## Invisible_XXI (4. August 2016)

SaPass schrieb:


> Sonya und Uther sind gut, ja. Aber in welcher Situation ist der Butcher denn ein guter Pick?


Gegner hatte Lunara und Jaina und wir haben das Team auf "voll auf die Fresse" ausgerichtet. Also Butcher/Sonya, die von Uther und mir als Abathur supportet werden. In den seltenen Fällen, in denen wir mal halbwegs beisammen waren bzw. der Gegner nicht vollzählig, hat das auch sehr gut funktioniert.
Die anderen waren auch nicht mal besonders gut... 



SaPass schrieb:


> Und immer wieder kommen wir zur Matchmaking-Diskussion.


Ein leidiges Thema. Immer wieder.



SaPass schrieb:


> Mit einer Winrate von 60 % benötigt man ca. 150 Spiele von Gold 5 auf Platin 5.


Klar, 60% ist ja auch nicht viel, um voran zu kommen. Da verliert man ja immer noch beinahe jedes zweite Spiel. Dann wiederum ist das Matchmaking ja angeblich so ausgelegt, dass jeder Spieler bei ca. 50% Win/Lose sein soll... 



SaPass schrieb:


> Da war der Gegner koordiniert. Wenn so die ersten Minuten aussehen, dann weißt du, dass mit dem eigenen Team das Spiel nicht zu gewinnen ist.


Seit ich HotS spiele, ist die Standard-"Taktik" auf Spiderqueen, mit 4 Mann zu rotieren. Besonders koordiniert ist das also nicht. Klar, es ist leider Gottes nicht selbstverständlich, dass man mit einem Team gesegnet ist, dass das auch berücksichtigt - ganz offensichtlich (das letzte Match betrachte...).
Mir gings eher darum, dass es halt schon unglaublich dämlich ist, wenn sich ein Team 7 oder mehr Male auf die immer gleiche Weise abfarmen lässt.... 1-2 Mal, ok. Aber spätestens dann sollte man doch mal geschnallt haben, dass man eben nicht alleine bis zur Mitte der Lane raus darf, wenn man nicht weiß, wo die Gegner sind


----------



## SaPass (5. August 2016)

Invisible_XXI schrieb:


> Klar, 60% ist ja auch nicht viel, um voran zu kommen. Da verliert man ja immer noch beinahe jedes zweite Spiel. Dann wiederum ist das Matchmaking ja angeblich so ausgelegt, dass jeder Spieler bei ca. 50% Win/Lose sein soll...


Man muss sich also schneller verbessern als sich das hidden MMR erhöht um aufzusteigen. Da frage ich mich nur eins: Werden beim Matchmaking nur die aktuellen Ränge oder auch das MMR herangezogen? Letzteres macht die Ränge obsolet, da es nur die Spielerauswahl einschränkt, die zur Matcherstellung zur Verfügung stehen. (Klar ausgedrückt?)




Invisible_XXI schrieb:


> Seit ich HotS spiele, ist die Standard-"Taktik" auf Spiderqueen, mit 4 Mann zu rotieren. Besonders koordiniert ist das also nicht. Klar, es ist leider Gottes nicht selbstverständlich, dass man mit einem Team gesegnet ist, dass das auch berücksichtigt - ganz offensichtlich (das letzte Match betrachte...).
> Mir gings eher darum, dass es halt schon unglaublich dämlich ist, wenn sich ein Team 7 oder mehr Male auf die immer gleiche Weise abfarmen lässt.... 1-2 Mal, ok. Aber spätestens dann sollte man doch mal geschnallt haben, dass man eben nicht alleine bis zur Mitte der Lane raus darf, wenn man nicht weiß, wo die Gegner sind



Ich hatte noch nie ein Team, dass eine gute vier-Mann-Rotation hinbekommen hat. Will ich hier nur mal festhalten. Das ist ja vor allem auf BHB sehr wichtig. Midlane schnell clearen, zu top rotieren, sehr schnell clearen und damit ist man passend zum Spawn der Truhe wieder unten, die man sich zu viert sichern kann. Da muss man nur schnell sein und darf nicht brawlen. Habe ich aber noch nie gesehen, dass es jemand hinbekommt in HL/unranked.


----------



## Invisible_XXI (5. August 2016)

SaPass schrieb:


> Man muss sich also schneller verbessern als sich das hidden MMR erhöht um aufzusteigen. Da frage ich mich nur eins: Werden beim Matchmaking nur die aktuellen Ränge oder auch das MMR herangezogen? Letzteres macht die Ränge obsolet, da es nur die Spielerauswahl einschränkt, die zur Matcherstellung zur Verfügung stehen. (Klar ausgedrückt?)


Das ist irgendwie eine Wissenschaft für sich... Ich denke, dass in jedem Fall hauptsächlich der MMR rangezogen wird und die Ränge einfach nur für die Spieler "eingeblendet" werden, damit sie sich an etwas orientieren können. Quasi eine vereinfachte Darstellung der ganzen MMR Berechnungen.
Transparenter wäre es, wenn man einfach den MMR hinschreiben würde... aber dafür gibts ja hotslogs.com 



SaPass schrieb:


> Ich hatte noch nie ein Team, dass eine gute vier-Mann-Rotation hinbekommen hat. Will ich hier nur mal festhalten. Das ist ja vor allem auf BHB sehr wichtig. Midlane schnell clearen, zu top rotieren, sehr schnell clearen und damit ist man passend zum Spawn der Truhe wieder unten, die man sich zu viert sichern kann. Da muss man nur schnell sein und darf nicht brawlen. Habe ich aber noch nie gesehen, dass es jemand hinbekommt in HL/unranked.


Das ist traurig! Dann hatte ich wohl schon öfters Glück mit den Team-Mates.

BHB reichts eigentlich, wenn ein Char mit gutem Waveclear direkt in die Top-Lane geht, die weg macht und dann in die Middle-Lane kommt. Dann ist der nämlich kurz vor dem Erscheinen der Truhe dort - beim Rest des Teams.
Ansonsten ist es offenbar die bessere Taktik, einen starken Solo-Laner oben beide Lanes machen zu lassen, während 4 Mann die Bot-Lane pushen und dort unten Camps holen. (Dass wir beide letztens nicht diese Taktik gefahren sind, war wohl der Grund, warum im Voice so gemeckert wurde )


----------



## SaPass (5. August 2016)

Invisible_XXI schrieb:


> Ansonsten ist es offenbar die bessere Taktik, einen starken Solo-Laner oben beide Lanes machen zu lassen, während 4 Mann die Bot-Lane pushen und dort unten Camps holen. (Dass wir beide letztens nicht diese Taktik gefahren sind, war wohl der Grund, warum im Voice so gemeckert wurde )


Ach, die kenne ich noch nicht, die Taktik. Aber wie du (evtl.) weißt, spiele ich großteils gegen KI um meine Dailys schnell zu machen. Es dauert immer etwas, bis ich wieder in die Spiele gegen "echte" Gegenspieler rein komme, denn da muss man bedeutend vorsichtiger Spielen. Ich verfolge auch recht aktiv die Esports-Szene, wodurch ich auch an dieser Stelle noch recht viel lerne. Aber das ins Spiel umzumünzen ist wieder eine andere Sache. Aber bei hots klappt das besser als bei Starcraft 2.


----------



## Invisible_XXI (16. August 2016)

Anstatt mich immer nur auszuheulen mal was positives: Ging in letzter Zeit wieder etwas voran: Ich konnte mich bis in die Diamant Liga hocharbeiten 

Dort angekommen hält es das Matchmaking kurioserweise super strikt mit der angepeilten 50/50 Winrate: Nach jedem Sieg folgt direkt eine Niederlage, gefolgt von einem Win... usw. 
Zwar waren auch ein paar echt knappe Runden dabei, aber zumeist war es so, dass ich die Niederlagen mit komplett nutzlosen Teams hatte und die Wins mit echt guten Leuten... Also entweder hat man ein richtig gutes Spiel oder das Team bekommt nicht ansatzweise was auf die Reihe. Ich finde diese starke Varianz SEHR seltsam.

Nunja, immerhin meint das Matchmaking es weiterhin gut mit mir. Drum bekomme ich mit jedem Spiel 15-30 "Persönliche Rangausgleich"-Punkte gutgeschrieben, die Siege etwas aufwerten und Niederlagen abschwächen. Laut meiner Recherche bekommt man das, wenn der MMR höher als der Rang ist. Kann ich mir bei mir zwar nicht so recht vorstellen, aber "Nein" werde ich sicherlich auch nicht dazu sagen


----------



## SaPass (16. August 2016)

Invisible_XXI schrieb:


> Nunja, immerhin meint das Matchmaking es weiterhin gut mit mir. Drum bekomme ich mit jedem Spiel 15-30 "Persönliche Rangausgleich"-Punkte gutgeschrieben, die Siege etwas aufwerten und Niederlagen abschwächen. Laut meiner Recherche bekommt man das, wenn der MMR höher als der Rang ist. Kann ich mir bei mir zwar nicht so recht vorstellen, aber "Nein" werde ich sicherlich auch nicht dazu sagen



Wenn du eine Siegesserie hattest, dann gibt es dafür Bonuspunkt. Und bei einer Niederlagenserie gibt es den negativen Rangausgleich. Finde ich persönlich doof, ist aber so.

Heute Abend wurden übrigens zwei neue Maps und zwei neue Helden angekündigt:
In Development - Machines of War – New Heroes & Skins - YouTube 
In Development - Machines of War - Battlegrounds - YouTube


----------



## Invisible_XXI (17. August 2016)

SaPass schrieb:


> Wenn du eine Siegesserie hattest, dann gibt es dafür Bonuspunkt. Und bei einer Niederlagenserie gibt es den negativen Rangausgleich. Finde ich persönlich doof, ist aber so.
> 
> Heute Abend wurden übrigens zwei neue Maps und zwei neue Helden angekündigt:
> In Development - Machines of War – New Heroes & Skins - YouTube
> In Development - Machines of War - Battlegrounds - YouTube



Also ich hatte es anders im Blizzard Forum gelesen. Also MMR-Rang Differenz, die dafür sorgt, dass es + oder - Punkte gibt. Waren aber auch keine Blue-Postsm, sondern das, was irgendwelche User zusammengetippt hatten. Bis ins letzte Detail wird man es wohl nie wissen.... echt schade diese Intransparenz.

Die neuen Maps sehen ja mal cool aus! Da freue ich mich richtig drauf! Endlich mal bisschen mehr Abwechslung!
Die Helden... noaja... eigentlich reicht mir die bisherige Auswahl. Sofern man noch ein Leben neben HotS hat, kommt man ja mit dem Lernen neuer Helden gar nicht mehr hinterher  Und dabei beherrsche ich nicht mal den Großteil der Alten -.-


----------



## SaPass (17. August 2016)

Invisible_XXI schrieb:


> Die neuen Maps sehen ja mal cool aus! Da freue ich mich richtig drauf! Endlich mal bisschen mehr Abwechslung!
> Die Helden... noaja... eigentlich reicht mir die bisherige Auswahl. Sofern man noch ein Leben neben HotS hat, kommt man ja mit dem Lernen neuer Helden gar nicht mehr hinterher  Und dabei beherrsche ich nicht mal den Großteil der Alten -.-



Irgendwie habe ich das Gefühl, dass viele der Helden aus den letzten Monaten keine hervorragende Ergänzung für das Spiel sind. Wenn sie ihre Nische finden, dann sind sie gut. Ansonsten sind sie nutzlos. 
Aktuell sitze ich auf 35k Gold und weiß einfach nicht welche Helden ich mir noch kaufen soll. Es gibt keine must-have Helden, die mir Spaß machen. Vor allem nicht aus jüngerer Zeit. Weder Chromie, noch Gul'Dan,  Medivh oder Dehaka reizen mich.  Dafür möchte ich keine 10k Gold investieren. Tracer habe ich mir irgendwann mal zugelegt. Auriel sieht auch gut aus, ist aber aktuell noch zu teuer.
Mal schauen was die neuen Maps so mit sich bringen und wie die neuen Helden werden.


----------



## Invisible_XXI (17. August 2016)

Also Tracer macht richtig Laune! Super agil, aber auch fragil und man kann anderen prima auf den Sack gehen 
Medivh spielt sich auch recht dynamisch und anders. Aber eher was für Teams mit voice-chat.
Chromie ist... z.B. gegen Sgt. Hammer ziemlich cool ^^ Aber ansonsten konnte ich ihr auch noch nicht so viel abgewinnen.
Auriel ist interessant. Vielleicht kein must-have, aber macht schon Spaß. Das 'D' muss man echt gut im Auge behalten und öfters mal wechseln... Ansonsten ist der Waveclear echt nice für einen Heiler.
Gul'Dan hab ich noch nicht viel gespielt, aber mit dem Life/Mana hin-und herschieben, find ich ihn auch recht interessant.
Dehaka ist schon nice mit seiner Mobilität. Ist für einige Maps recht praktisch. Habe ihn in letzter Zeit auch wieder öfters in der Liga gesehen

Also die haben schon alle ihre Eigenarten, die sie mMn recht interessant machen. Einfach schon deswegen, weil sie sich anders spielen.
Die Teams müssen halt passen... da oft einfach die Metas gepickt werden, passen die oben genannten neuen Chars nicht immer gut mit rein...


----------



## SaPass (17. August 2016)

Invisible_XXI schrieb:


> Also Tracer macht richtig Laune! Super agil, aber auch fragil und man kann anderen prima auf den Sack gehen


Kann ich so unterschreiben.



Invisible_XXI schrieb:


> Medivh spielt sich auch recht dynamisch und anders. Aber eher was für Teams mit voice-chat.


Deswegen habe ich mir ihn nicht gekauft. Er wird auch erst auf hohem spielerischen Level interessant, denn die Mitspieler müssen sich an Medivh anpassen. Beispielsweise kann Sonya richtig tief in die Gegner rein, da sie davon ausgehen muss, dass sie ein Portal zum Rückzug bekommt. Es sind einige solcher Dinge, auf die man hoffen bzw. die man als Mitspieler erwarten muss, um den Medivh-Pick zu rechtfertigen. Und schwer zu lernen ist er auch noch.



Invisible_XXI schrieb:


> Chromie ist... z.B. gegen Sgt. Hammer ziemlich cool ^^ Aber ansonsten konnte ich ihr auch noch nicht so viel abgewinnen.


In der richtigen Situation kann sie echt stark sein, bspw. gegen Hammer. Dann darf der Gegner aber keinen Illidan, Greymane oder Zeratul haben. Und gegen Hammer ist auch Li Ming echt böse.



Invisible_XXI schrieb:


> Auriel ist interessant. Vielleicht kein must-have, aber macht schon Spaß. Das 'D' muss man echt gut im Auge behalten und öfters mal wechseln... Ansonsten ist der Waveclear echt nice für einen Heiler.


Habe ich noch nicht gespielt, bleibt abzuwarten.



Invisible_XXI schrieb:


> Gul'Dan hab ich noch nicht viel gespielt, aber mit dem Life/Mana hin-und herschieben, find ich ihn auch recht interessant.


Den wollte ich heute Abend ausprobieren, sofern er in der Rotation ist.



Invisible_XXI schrieb:


> Dehaka ist schon nice mit seiner Mobilität. Ist für einige Maps recht praktisch. Habe ihn in letzter Zeit auch wieder öfters in der Liga gesehen


Den habe ich angespielt, hatte aber recht wenig Spaß mit ihm. Aber eventuell macht es auch die Übung. Wobei ich eher ungerne Tanks spiele.



Invisible_XXI schrieb:


> Also die haben schon alle ihre Eigenarten, die sie mMn recht interessant machen. Einfach schon deswegen, weil sie sich anders spielen.
> Die Teams müssen halt passen... da oft einfach die Metas gepickt werden, passen die oben genannten neuen Chars nicht immer gut mit rein...


Da habe ich mir dann am Ende die Helden gekauft, die gerade in der Meta sind und die Nischen-Picks ausgelassen. 

Ich habe mich eben noch auf Reddit rumgetrieben und habe ein paar interessante Sachen entdeckt. Zum einen gab es gestern oder vorgestern die Diskussion, welcher Held denn am stärksten davon profitieren würde, wenn er mit Level20 die zweite Ultimate picken kann. Gestern Abend wurde Alarak vorgestellt, bei dem genau dies der Fall ist. 

Und sein drittes Level20 Talent ist äußerst interessant: 
_(Last Laugh): Activate to remove all roots, slows, and damage over time effects and teleport to the chosen location. Activating Last Laugh will immediately reduce Alarak's Health to 1 (one, that's not a typo)_

Alarak sieht äußerst interessant aus. Da bin ich mal gespannt, wie er wird.

Kann es sein, dass immer noch Skins aus der letzten Ankündigung fehlen? Ich denke da nur an Volleyball Li-Ming.


----------



## Invisible_XXI (17. August 2016)

SaPass schrieb:


> Kann es sein, dass immer noch Skins aus der letzten Ankündigung fehlen? Ich denke da nur an Volleyball Li-Ming.



Keine Ahnung. Schere mich nicht so wirklich um Skins. Auch wenn der Volleyball Skin von Ming schon lustig aussah 

Jo, gegen Hammer ist sie auch stark. Chromie aber noch mehr, weil sich bei Chromie nichts in den Weg stellen kann. Creeps oder gegnerische Helden... Ich denke da bspw. an Infernal Shrines. Aber klar, kann man mit Ming auch außenrum manövrieren..


----------



## SaPass (18. August 2016)

Ein Spiel mit Li-Ming gegen Hammer hat sich bei mir im Kopf eingebrannt, das war auch auf Infernal Shrines. Sofern Hammer nicht volles Leben hatte und sich im Belagerungsmodus befand, konnte man sie super easy killen ohne gesehen zu werden. Dreimal habe ich Hammer abgeräumt bis sie aufgegeben hat einfach unsere Forts/Walls zu belagern, einfach schon aus Angst.

Gestern Abend habe ich Gul'Dan angespielt. Hat mir richtig viel Spaß gemacht und habe auch gleich 10k Gold in ihn investiert. Gegen KI ist der echt lustig, dank seines "endlosen" Manas. Man kann sich ja immer wieder hochheilen. Wie sich das gegen echte Gegner gestaltet, das wird sich zeigen. Wird bedeutend schwieriger.


----------



## Invisible_XXI (19. August 2016)

Habe mir Gul'Dan gestern einfach mal gekauft und im QM ausprobiert. Schon ein lustiges Kerlchen! Wobei seine Effektivität stark davon abhängt, dass man ein Fingerspitzengefühl dafür bekommt, wann man noch mit Leben-Absaugen im Kampf bleiben kann und somit Gegner überraschen kann.
Bei der Skillung muss ich mal schauen, was so gängig ist. Habe auf vielen Tiers das Gefühl, dass alles recht mächtig ist.


----------



## Veriquitas (20. August 2016)

Zu Auriel muss ich sagen sie ist sehr stark, aber nur wenn man richtig gut spielen kann. Meiner Meinung nach von allen Heroes am anspruchsvollsten bisher....


----------



## SaPass (20. August 2016)

Veriquitas schrieb:


> Zu Auriel muss ich sagen sie ist sehr stark, aber nur wenn man richtig gut spielen kann. Meiner Meinung nach von allen Heroes am anspruchsvollsten bisher....



Anspruchsvoller als Medivh, Abathur oder TLV?


----------



## Veriquitas (21. August 2016)

Jop gerade TLV finde ich nicht besonders schwer, schaff es oft alle 3 lanes zu farmen ohne einen Viking zu verlieren im gesamten Spiel. Als Auriel musste ganze Zeit dein Trait auf den verteilen der Schaden macht um die Energie zu bekommen, also ständig wechseln im Teamfights. Dazu noch entscheiden wann geheilt wird ( Energie verbrauchen oder nicht diese wird komplett verbraucht), richtig stehen um die Gegner zu stunnen. Es gibt meiner Meinung nach auch keine useless Talente die machen alle Sinn, man kann recht verschieden skillen echt variabel.


----------



## NurDieAushilfe (6. September 2016)

Warum bekomme ich in meinen Aufstiegsspielen eigentlich immer so ne blöde Teamcombis?? reichlich nervig...


----------



## Invisible_XXI (6. September 2016)

NurDieAushilfe schrieb:


> Warum bekomme ich in meinen Aufstiegsspielen eigentlich immer so ne blöde Teamcombis?? reichlich nervig...



Das habe ich mich schon oft gefragt. Ist manchmal echt wie verhext... Von Diamant 4 auf 3 musste ich glaube ich 7 oder 8 mal das Aufstiegsspiel absolvieren, bis es mal geklappt hat -.- 1-2 mal wars tatsächlich ein ausgeglichenes Match, 1 mal hab ich selbst richtig mies gespielt, aber die 4-5 anderen Spiele waren absolute Pfeifen drin, die den Aufstieg sabotiert haben...


----------



## Veriquitas (6. September 2016)

Wird immer so bleiben gibt halt Leute die ****** einen die Nerven so hart das es nicht mehr gut für die Gesundheit ist.


----------



## Invisible_XXI (10. September 2016)

Grade wieder so hart... eigentlich keinen Bock mehr auf das Game, aber auch absolut keinen Bock aufzugeben...
Solche abgrundtief dummen Leute... Wir verlieren jeden TF, ein neuer Tribut spawned, wir sind ein Talent hintendran, ich geh soaken und pinge mehrfach "back", damit auch ja keiner in Unterzahl und mit Talent Rückstand hingeht. Ich pinge noch mehr. Mehr geht nicht. Natürlich rennen diese Missgeburten zum Tribut, sterben und geben mir die Schuld, weil ich nicht dabei war. Diese Arschlöcher machen mich so dermaßen sauer...
Damit das 10. der letzten 11 Spiele verloren -.- Mal schauen, wie zurückgeblieben die Mitspieler im nächsten Match sind...


----------



## SaPass (14. September 2016)

Ich habe eben mal die ersten 6 Placement-Matches gespielt und immerhin drei gewonnen. Das erste Spiel ging super los mit einem "GG AFK LOSERS!" von unserem Tank nach nur drei Minuten. Im zweiten Spiel wurde dann auch noch geflamet. Danach lief es dann besser, auch wenn wir zweimal eine Nova im Team hatten. Erkenntnis des Abends: So lange ich Support spiele, läuft es. 2x mit Auriel und 1x mit Rehgar gewonnen.


----------



## Invisible_XXI (15. September 2016)

SaPass schrieb:


> Ich habe eben mal die ersten 6 Placement-Matches gespielt und immerhin drei gewonnen. Das erste Spiel ging super los mit einem "GG AFK LOSERS!" von unserem Tank nach nur drei Minuten. Im zweiten Spiel wurde dann auch noch geflamet. Danach lief es dann besser, auch wenn wir zweimal eine Nova im Team hatten. Erkenntnis des Abends: So lange ich Support spiele, läuft es. 2x mit Auriel und 1x mit Rehgar gewonnen.



Was hast du denn so pauschal gegen Novas? Ich spiel sie in letzter Zeit wieder recht gerne und habe recht gute Runden mit ihr  Macht schon Spaß, wenn man das andere Team in Angst und Schrecken versetzt 
Sofern das andere Team recht squishy ist und man Nova als last pick nimmt, find ich das nicht unpassend.


----------



## NurDieAushilfe (15. September 2016)

Habe 7 Placements gemacht, 4 gewonnen. Hätten 5 sein müssen aber manchmal geht einfach alles schief. 3 Level Vorsprung noch aus der Hand gegeben und das auf Spiderqueen... 

Ich finde Nova ist eher ein Nischen Pick, kann oft richtig gut sein, manchmal würden andere Chars aber deutlich mehr Sinn machen. Aber das Alle das picken was Sinn macht, davon habe ich mich schon vor längerem verabschiedet 

Was haltet ihr von der neuen Map? Hab erst eine Runde hinter mir und da waren die Gegner eher wie die K.I. (einfach)


----------



## SaPass (15. September 2016)

NurDieAushilfe schrieb:


> Habe 7 Placements gemacht, 4 gewonnen. Hätten 5 sein müssen aber manchmal geht einfach alles schief. 3 Level Vorsprung noch aus der Hand gegeben und das auf Spiderqueen...


Dann mal schauen, wo du landest. Bei mir wird das vermutlich wieder was in Richtung Silber/Gold. Vermutlich trifft das auch meine Spielstärke, wenn ich keinen Support spiele. 



NurDieAushilfe schrieb:


> Ich finde Nova ist eher ein Nischen Pick, kann oft richtig gut sein, manchmal würden andere Chars aber deutlich mehr Sinn machen. Aber das Alle das picken was Sinn macht, davon habe ich mich schon vor längerem verabschiedet


Nova ist für mich ein typischer Last-Pick, mit dem man die Gegner "bestrafen" kann, wenn sie viele Helden mit wenig Leben und ohne Detection gewählt haben. Aber unsere Novas waren First/Second Pick. 



NurDieAushilfe schrieb:


> Was haltet ihr von der neuen Map? Hab erst eine Runde hinter mir und da waren die Gegner eher wie die K.I. (einfach)


Sind das nicht zwei neue? Ich habe bisher die Map mit dem Zerg-Schwarm (Braxis) gespielt. Es stand dann irgendwann Level 17 vs Level 13. War ein Spiel, das wir locker haushoch gewonnen haben - so wie es in der HL nicht vorkommen sollte. Das dauert noch ein paar Spiele, bis ich dazu meine Meinung gebildet habe.

Kann es sein, dass man rund 100 Matches machen muss, bis man dieses Xel'Naga Event fertigstellt hat? Das ist ja nur alle 4 oder fünf Spiele aufgetaucht. Habt ihr eine Idee, wie lange das geht?


----------



## NurDieAushilfe (15. September 2016)

SaPass schrieb:


> Dann mal schauen, wo du landest. Bei mir wird das vermutlich wieder was in Richtung Silber/Gold. Vermutlich trifft das auch meine Spielstärke, wenn ich keinen Support spiele.


 Bei mir wird es auch da in der Gegend landen denke ich mal 



SaPass schrieb:


> Nova ist für mich ein typischer Last-Pick, mit dem man die Gegner "bestrafen" kann, wenn sie viele Helden mit wenig Leben und ohne Detection gewählt haben. Aber unsere Novas waren First/Second Pick.


Bei mir war es auch First Pick ..



SaPass schrieb:


> Sind das nicht zwei neue? Ich habe bisher die Map mit dem Zerg-Schwarm (Braxis) gespielt. Es stand dann irgendwann Level 17 vs Level 13. War ein Spiel, das wir locker haushoch gewonnen haben - so wie es in der HL nicht vorkommen sollte. Das dauert noch ein paar Spiele, bis ich dazu meine Meinung gebildet habe.


Ich weiß zwar das es zwei neue gibt, dachte aber nur eine wäre ab jetzt spielbar, bei mir war es jedenfalls auch Braxis. 



SaPass schrieb:


> Kann es sein, dass man rund 100 Matches machen muss, bis man dieses Xel'Naga Event fertigstellt hat? Das ist ja nur alle 4 oder fünf Spiele aufgetaucht. Habt ihr eine Idee, wie lange das geht?


Meine in den Patchnotes irgendwas mit Mitte Oktober gelesen zu haben.


----------



## SaPass (15. September 2016)

NurDieAushilfe schrieb:


> Ich weiß zwar das es zwei neue gibt, dachte aber nur eine wäre ab jetzt spielbar, bei mir war es jedenfalls auch Braxis.


Ich habe eben in die Patchnotes geschaut: Da ist tatsächlich nur Braxis drin. Scheint so, als ob die andere Map später kommt. Die Anfangsanimation beim Öffnen des Tores ist auf Braxis wirklich genial gemacht Da habe ich gestern echt gestaunt, als ich diese Map zum ersten Mal gesehen habe. Nicht so gut gefällt mir die totale Unübersichtlichkeit, wenn die eigenen Mitspieler mit dem Schwarm pushen. Da fände ich es super, wenn die eingenen Mitspieler ihre Lebenspunkt in einer anderen Farbe angezeigt bekommen.


----------



## Invisible_XXI (15. September 2016)

Es ist leider Gottes wieder Zeit für die Selbsthilfegruppe...

3 Placements und 3 mal ein unglaublich schlechtes Team gehabt...

Spiel1: Tassadar versucht ununterbrochen alleine die Camps der Gegner zu machen... alleine... nennt es Pech, dass er "plötzlich" von 5 Gegnern erwischt wird...

Spiel 2: Mein Team pickt Illidan und Tracer.... gj. Illi machte 1k mehr Schaden als ich, Tracer 6k. Ich hatte Malf... und ihn komplett auf Heal geskillt... Resultat: Verfluchtes Tal in 11min verloren... gj illi/tracer!

Spiel 3: Nova und Thrall feeden und feeden und feeden... selbst zu zweit gegen Tychus stirbt noch einer... 10min vergangen und 15 Tode in meinem Team... WTF?! 3 Level und 1 Talent hintendran? Klar sucht man dann den Kampf...

Spiel 4: Nicht außergewöhnlich schlecht. Außer die Sonya, die 7 mal stirbt und damit quasi selten dabei ist 

Mal ehrlich, ist die Ladder diesmal so hart resettet worden, dass nun quasi Spieler jeden Ranges und Skills per Zufall zusammengewürfelt werden? Die ersten 3 Spiele da oben sind bestenfalls Bronze Niveau... man wie es mich ärgert


----------



## Zybba (15. September 2016)

Invisible_XXI schrieb:


> Spiel1: Tassadar versucht ununterbrochen alleine die Camps der Gegner zu machen... alleine... nennt es Pech, dass er "plötzlich" von 5 Gegnern erwischt wird...


Konntet ihr nicht wunderbar XP farmen und pushen während er die fünf Gegner beschäftigt hat?
Klingt für mich eher nach einem noblen Opfer fürs Team!


----------



## NurDieAushilfe (16. September 2016)

Invisible_XXI schrieb:


> Es ist leider Gottes wieder Zeit für die Selbsthilfegruppe...
> 
> 3 Placements und 3 mal ein unglaublich schlechtes Team gehabt...
> 
> ...



Manchmal denk ich mir, scheiß auf das Spiel. Dann lese ich so etwas und denke mir "Gut, wenigstens geht es auch vielen anderen so". Aber zum Reset, ich habe auch das Gefühl das die Placement Spiele um einiges unausgewogener sind als die letzten Spiele vor Season 2. Schon einige Spiele gehabt die deutlich unter 20 Minuten entschieden wurden, das hatte ich vorher eher selten.


----------



## SaPass (16. September 2016)

Zybba schrieb:


> Konntet ihr nicht wunderbar XP farmen und pushen während er die fünf Gegner beschäftigt hat?
> Klingt für mich eher nach einem noblen Opfer fürs Team!



Mit Level 20 ist das auf jeden Fall dringend nötig! Wie soll man sonst vor dem Gegner Level 21 erreichen?



Invisible_XXI schrieb:


> Mal ehrlich, ist die Ladder diesmal so hart resettet worden, dass nun quasi Spieler jeden Ranges und Skills per Zufall zusammengewürfelt werden? Die ersten 3 Spiele da oben sind bestenfalls Bronze Niveau... man wie es mich ärgert



Keine Ahnung, was da abgeht. Eventuell hat der eine oder andere zum Start der neuen Saison das Spiel nach etlichen Monaten wieder installiert. Bei so vielen Leuten, die aktuell keine Ahnung vom Meta haben, kann ich mir das nicht anders vorstellen. Einen Hard Reset gab es nicht, allerhöchstens einen Soft-Rest, so wie ich das verstanden habe. Dies bedeutet, dass die ersten Spiele einen höheren Einfluss auf dein MMR haben. Damit landest du nach drei oder vier verlorenen Spielen vermutlich nur noch bei noch mehr Idioten.

Bisheriger Stand: 5 von 9 Spielen gewonnen. Zwei Niederlagen wegen "GG AFK" nach drei Minuten. Einmal hatten wir dann einen Bot, im anderen Spiel hat unser Thrall absichtlich gefeedet, dass es schneller vorbei ist. Solche Spiele müssten meiner Meinung nach einfach aus der Wertung herausgenommen werden. Und die entsprechenenden Spieler direkt gesilenced werden, und das für den Rest der Season.


----------



## ChrisSteadfast (16. September 2016)

Ich werde mich dieses We erstmal an die Placement Matches begeben.
 In der ersten Season lief es ja eher suboptimal mit 3 von 10 gewonnen und auf Silber 5 gelandet. Ich bin auch nicht der allerbeste Spieler, aber was in der Region für Fehler gemacht werden ist echt zum Haare raufen. 

Bestes Beispiel war verfluchtes Tal, Ich unterwegs zu deren Boss, weil klar war das die dort sind. Erstmal Hut ab alle kamen mit, ist nicht selbstverständlich auf der Stufe. Dann kam aber der geilste Moment, ich mit ETC rein und alle im Moshpit außerhalb des Spottes, anstatt sich auch nur einer auf den Spot bequemt kümmern Sie sich erstmal um die Gegner. gefühlt hat sich jeder ein Target geschnappt und siehe da Moshpit rum, keiner Tod, kein Boss unterwegs. Jetzt kommt natürlich das was kommen musste, 3 leute in der Ulti der Gegnerischen Zagara gefangen und ich kippe fast instant um zwischen den 5. Das war dann auch das Ende des Games. Mit lvl 20 alle 5 Gegner am leben und 2 Bosse unterwegs zu uns. schlechter konnte es nicht laufen.


----------



## SaPass (16. September 2016)

ChrisSteadfast schrieb:


> Ich werde mich dieses We erstmal an die Placement Matches begeben.
> In der ersten Season lief es ja eher suboptimal mit 3 von 10 gewonnen und auf Silber 5 gelandet. Ich bin auch nicht der allerbeste Spieler, aber was in der Region für Fehler gemacht werden ist echt zum Haare raufen.


Bist du dir sicher, dass das Wochenende eine gute Idee ist? Ich habe mit dem Wochenende und HL immer schlechte Erfahrung gemacht, und ich glaube auch, dass es Invisible genauso ging. 



ChrisSteadfast schrieb:


> Bestes Beispiel war verfluchtes Tal, Ich unterwegs zu deren Boss, weil klar war das die dort sind. Erstmal Hut ab alle kamen mit, ist nicht selbstverständlich auf der Stufe. Dann kam aber der geilste Moment, ich mit ETC rein und alle im Moshpit außerhalb des Spottes, anstatt sich auch nur einer auf den Spot bequemt kümmern Sie sich erstmal um die Gegner. gefühlt hat sich jeder ein Target geschnappt und siehe da Moshpit rum, keiner Tod, kein Boss unterwegs. Jetzt kommt natürlich das was kommen musste, 3 leute in der Ulti der Gegnerischen Zagara gefangen und ich kippe fast instant um zwischen den 5. Das war dann auch das Ende des Games. Mit lvl 20 alle 5 Gegner am leben und 2 Bosse unterwegs zu uns. schlechter konnte es nicht laufen.


Moshpit ohne Follow-Up ist der Klassiker. Das Spiel hätte an dieser Stelle vorbei sein müssen. Aber das ist auch die übliche Erfahrung. Wenn beide Teams Level 20 erreichen, dann ist eine große Portion Zufall dabei, wer am Ende gewinnt.


----------



## NurDieAushilfe (16. September 2016)

SaPass schrieb:


> Moshpit ohne Follow-Up ist der Klassiker. Das Spiel hätte an dieser Stelle vorbei sein müssen. Aber das ist auch die übliche Erfahrung. Wenn beide Teams Level 20 erreichen, dann ist eine große Portion Zufall dabei, wer am Ende gewinnt.



Ich habe die Erfahrung gemacht das meistens das Team gewinnt was wirklich stur als 5 Mann Gruppe rumläuft (LVL 20), bzw. welche nicht in einen Fight gehen wenn einer z.B. noch ne Lane defft.

Laufen beide als 5er Gruppe rum ist es allerdings wirklich oft Zufall, bzw. eine Kleinigkeit die ein Spiel entscheidet.


----------



## SaPass (16. September 2016)

NurDieAushilfe schrieb:


> Ich habe die Erfahrung gemacht das meistens das Team gewinnt was wirklich stur als 5 Mann Gruppe rumläuft (LVL 20), bzw. welche nicht in einen Fight gehen wenn einer z.B. noch ne Lane defft.


Richtig. Es ist schon mehr als die halbe Miete, wenn man zu fünft in einen Teamfight geht, Tank voran!



NurDieAushilfe schrieb:


> Laufen beide als 5er Gruppe rum ist es allerdings wirklich oft Zufall, bzw. eine Kleinigkeit die ein Spiel entscheidet.


Dafür Spiele ich gerne Support. Zumindest gefühlsmäßig schaffe ich es, mein Team so gut zu unterstützen und mein Team am Leben zu halten, was in gewonnen Teamfights resultiert.


----------



## Invisible_XXI (16. September 2016)

NurDieAushilfe schrieb:


> Ich habe die Erfahrung gemacht das meistens das Team gewinnt was wirklich stur als 5 Mann Gruppe rumläuft (LVL 20), bzw. welche nicht in einen Fight gehen wenn einer z.B. noch ne Lane defft.
> 
> Laufen beide als 5er Gruppe rum ist es allerdings wirklich oft Zufall, bzw. eine Kleinigkeit die ein Spiel entscheidet.



Es ist unabdingbar, dass man ab nem gewissen Punkt nur noch zu fünft rumläuft, weil man so nicht in Unterzahl in einen Kampf geraten kann. Stumpf finde ich das nicht - es ist einfach anderen Varianten taktisch überlegen. Die Lanes kann man auch zusammen deffen. Und sollte man sich dennoch mal aufteilen, sodass bspw. einer alleine ne Lane deffed, ist es unabdingbar, dass der Rest des Teams sich so positioniert und verhält, dass es nicht in einen Kampf verwickelt wird. Weil, wie wir alle wissen, 4v5 ist halt *******.

Ob es jetzt Zufall ist, welches Team erfolgreich aus einem 5vs5 Kampf hervorgeht, oder ob es mit dem Skill der einzelspieler und der Teamkoordination zu tun hat, ist die Frage. Schafft das Team es, fokussiert einen Gegner rauszunehmen usw. Zufall ist es natürlich, wie gut die einzelnen Spieler sind, die einem zugelost werden.

Wochenenden sind tatsächlich oft katastrophal bei mir. Irgendwer hier im Thread hatte es mal so schön zusammengefasst "nie zur Primetime spielen". Was Feierabend, Wochenende und ganz besonders Ferien betrifft.


----------



## NurDieAushilfe (16. September 2016)

Invisible_XXI schrieb:


> Es ist unabdingbar, dass man ab nem gewissen Punkt nur noch zu fünft rumläuft, weil man so nicht in Unterzahl in einen Kampf geraten kann. Stumpf finde ich das nicht - es ist einfach anderen Varianten taktisch überlegen. Die Lanes kann man auch zusammen deffen. Und sollte man sich dennoch mal aufteilen, sodass bspw. einer alleine ne Lane deffed, ist es unabdingbar, dass der Rest des Teams sich so positioniert und verhält, dass es nicht in einen Kampf verwickelt wird. Weil, wie wir alle wissen, 4v5 ist halt *******.
> 
> Ob es jetzt Zufall ist, welches Team erfolgreich aus einem 5vs5 Kampf hervorgeht, oder ob es mit dem Skill der einzelspieler und der Teamkoordination zu tun hat, ist die Frage. Schafft das Team es, fokussiert einen Gegner rauszunehmen usw. Zufall ist es natürlich, wie gut die einzelnen Spieler sind, die einem zugelost werden.
> 
> Wochenenden sind tatsächlich oft katastrophal bei mir. Irgendwer hier im Thread hatte es mal so schön zusammengefasst "nie zur Primetime spielen". Was Feierabend, Wochenende und ganz besonders Ferien betrifft.




Dann stellt sich nur noch die Frage ob das fokussieren einer Person ohne Absprache Skill oder Zufall ist.


----------



## Invisible_XXI (16. September 2016)

NurDieAushilfe schrieb:


> Dann stellt sich nur noch die Frage ob das fokussieren einer Person ohne Absprache Skill oder Zufall ist.



Naja. Das kann man jetzt so oder so sehen. Ich zähle zum generellen Spiel-Skill auch dazu, dass man mit dem Team kommuniziert und gewisse Standards kennt. 
Man kann per Chat oder Ping Ziele absprechen bzw. markieren. 
Und davon ab, gibts halt verschiedene Dinge, die mehr oder weniger Sinn machen. Jeder weiß, dass man idR nicht den Tank fokussiert, sondern versucht, anfälligere Chars wie Heiler oder Assassinen oder generell Gegner, die out of position stehen, schnell rauszunehmen. Dazu  muss das Team sich entsprechend positionieren und gemeinsam agieren. Wenn jeder was anderes fokussiert, fehlt es an Absprache und Verständnis. Klar kommt das auch mal vor, wenn es mehrere sinnvolle Ziele gibt. In den Fällen muss man flexibel genug sein, um doch noch ein gemeinsames Ziel zu finden.


----------



## Desrupt0r (16. September 2016)

NurDieAushilfe schrieb:


> Dann stellt sich nur noch die Frage ob das fokussieren einer Person ohne Absprache Skill oder Zufall ist.



Gibt es bei euch keine Pings?


----------



## SaPass (16. September 2016)

Desrupt0r schrieb:


> Gibt es bei euch keine Pings?



Die werden am Ende ignoriert. Weißt du doch.

So, meine Placements sind durch. Silber 1 ist es geworden mit 5 Siegen und 5 Niederlagen. Das ist echt frustrierend. Unsere Auriel hat mit Wiederbeleben gegen KT (Pyroschlag) und Jaina gespielt. Da war nix mit carrien bei diesem Team.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit: Jetzt kommt erstmal das Abstiegsspiel zu Silber 2. Mal wieder haushoch verloren. Der Gegner war Level 7, da waren wir noch Level 5. Unser Butcher hat dauernd Suizid begangen und ist einfach alleine in die Backline des Gegners gelaufen und hat dann die Heiler zugeflamt, warum sie denn nicht heilen.


----------



## Veriquitas (16. September 2016)

SaPass schrieb:


> Bist du dir sicher, dass das Wochenende eine gute Idee ist? Ich habe mit dem Wochenende und HL immer schlechte Erfahrung gemacht, und ich glaube auch, dass es Invisible genauso ging.



Meiner Meinung nach komme die besten Spiele Nachts zusammen, egal wann.


----------



## Invisible_XXI (16. September 2016)

SaPass schrieb:


> Die werden am Ende ignoriert. Weißt du doch.
> 
> So, meine Placements sind durch. Silber 1 ist es geworden mit 5 Siegen und 5 Niederlagen. Das ist echt frustrierend. Unsere Auriel hat mit Wiederbeleben gegen KT (Pyroschlag) und Jaina gespielt. Da war nix mit carrien bei diesem Team.
> 
> ...



Da hat der Gegner aber ne ganze Menge CC gehabt. Wundert mich nicht, dass der Butcher da öfters mal gestorben ist, wenn er da - wie viele Butcher Spieler - viel zu früh reinrennt....



Veriquitas schrieb:


> Meiner Meinung nach komme die besten Spiele Nachts zusammen, egal wann.


Jo, so ist auch mein Eindruck. Meine Vermutung ist, dass die meisten Hobby- und Spaß-Spieler, die nach der Arbeit mal 1-2 Runden in der HL entspannen wollen () und Kids dann im Bett sind.


Edit: Und der Spaß in der HL geht weiter... 6 Niederlagen bisher. Endgame und unsere Valla "depushed" eine Lane... in der gegnerischen Hälfte der Map... alleine... -.- natürlich wird die dumme Kuh dort mal eben umgelegt und die Runde ist vorbei. Die Dummheit und der mangelnde Skill der Mitspieler kotzt mich massiv an. Das Matchmaking dieser neuen Liga ist mit Abstand das beschissenste bisher. Es macht absolut 0 Spaß mit solchen Totalausfällen spielen zu müssen.

Edit2: Na toll, Platin 2 ists geworden, eine ganze Liga unter dem letzten Stand der Saison davor -.- und weiterhin massive Vollspaßten im Team... man geht mir das Spiel auf den Sack. Ständig MVP oder irgendein anderer Nonsense und trotzdem eine Niederlage nach der anderen -.-


----------



## SaPass (17. September 2016)

Invisible_XXI schrieb:


> Jo, so ist auch mein Eindruck. Meine Vermutung ist, dass die meisten Hobby- und Spaß-Spieler, die nach der Arbeit mal 1-2 Runden in der HL entspannen wollen () und Kids dann im Bett sind


Der letzte Punkt ist da meiner Meinung nach der entscheidende: Die ganzen Kiddies sind im Bett. Und Russland ist zeitlich gesehen auch eine Stunde vor uns. Der Anteil der Spieler, die sich auf englisch verständigen können, müsste auch steigen. Die Spielen weder auffällig gut noch auffällig schlecht, nur leider können sie vermutlich nicht mal den Chat lesen - zumindest manche.


----------



## ChrisSteadfast (19. September 2016)

Invisible_XXI schrieb:


> Jo, so ist auch mein Eindruck. Meine Vermutung ist, dass die meisten Hobby- und Spaß-Spieler, die nach der Arbeit mal 1-2 Runden in der HL entspannen wollen () und Kids dann im Bett sind.



Dann ist genau meine Zeit, als Gelegenheits Spieler . Ab 22 Uhr wenn meine Kinder und Frau im Bett sind, leg ich los. Immer erst eine Runde QM zum Warmspielen und dann HL 1-X Runden. Kommt immer drauf an wie mich die anderen Spieler aufregen.

Wenn mein PC wieder voll funktionsfähig ist, werde ich erstmal einige QM spielen, um mir die ganzen "neuen" Helden anzusehen. Gerade bei Valla und Butcher muss sich ja einiges geändert haben.


----------



## Invisible_XXI (19. September 2016)

ChrisSteadfast schrieb:


> Gerade bei Valla und Butcher muss sich ja einiges geändert haben.



Hab Valla auf Level 20, aber seit dem Umbau absolut keine Ahnung mehr, wie man sie skillt... aber irgendwie auch keine Lust mich da wieder einzuarbeiten -.- nervig! statt neue Helden anzueignen, muss man andauernd wieder die Alten lernen...


----------



## SaPass (19. September 2016)

Invisible_XXI schrieb:


> Hab Valla auf Level 20, aber seit dem Umbau absolut keine Ahnung mehr, wie man sie skillt... aber irgendwie auch keine Lust mich da wieder einzuarbeiten -.- nervig! statt neue Helden anzueignen, muss man andauernd wieder die Alten lernen...



Ich glaube, der Multishot Build ist aktuell recht populär, also in etwa so. Mit Level 13 ist eventuell auch Gloom eine Alternative, bei 16 habe ich keine Ahnung was man nimmt. Dieser Build stammt von McIntyre, da gibts auch ein Video dazu.

Bei Zagara gehts mir aktuell ähnlich wie dir mit Valla. Da müsste ich mich auch neu einarbeiten, vor allem da der Nydus nun eine Alternative wurde.

Edit: Die nächsten Helden werden überarbeitet. Es trifft dieses Mal vor allem Nazeebo, Chen und ETC. Malfurion ist wohl als nächster dran, bekommt daher nur einen kleinen Buff. PTR-Patchnotes


----------



## Invisible_XXI (19. September 2016)

ey wie nervig! ich spiele valla (20), zagara (20), nazeebo (16) sau gern... die sind dann alle komplett anders -.- schön, dass ich alle meine main chars nochmal neu lernen darf.

zur neuen map: ich finde die mechanik nicht besonders gelungen. wenn vor den portalen ein camp losgeschickt wird, kann man es eigentlich gar nicht mehr verteidigen, weil man die portale nie verlassen kann... das ist schon ein bisschen zu ultimativ. wer die timer nicht im kopf hat, hat verloren :/


----------



## NurDieAushilfe (20. September 2016)

SaPass schrieb:


> Edit: Die nächsten Helden werden überarbeitet. Es trifft dieses Mal vor allem Nazeebo, Chen und ETC. Malfurion ist wohl als nächster dran, bekommt daher nur einen kleinen Buff. PTR-Patchnotes



Chen wird auch mal Zeit... da freue ich mich drauf, der war immer einer meiner Lieblingschars. Leider kann man Ihn zu selten picken...

Grade mal die PTR Notes durchgelesen, Chen liest sich gut, ETC ist auch ok, Nazeebo schwer einzuschätzen gerade



Invisible_XXI schrieb:


> ey wie nervig! ich spiele valla (20), zagara (20), nazeebo (16) sau gern... die sind dann alle komplett anders -.- schön, dass ich alle meine main chars nochmal neu lernen darf.


Zagara finde ich nach dem Rework noch besser zu spielen als vorher. Vor allem hat Sie wirklich 2 sehr starke Ultis. Give it a try 



Invisible_XXI schrieb:


> zur neuen map: ich finde die mechanik nicht besonders gelungen. wenn vor den portalen ein camp losgeschickt wird, kann man es eigentlich gar nicht mehr verteidigen, weil man die portale nie verlassen kann... das ist schon ein bisschen zu ultimativ. wer die timer nicht im kopf hat, hat verloren :/



Bisher erst 2 mal gespielt, mMn gewinnt das Team mit mehr Mobility und Starken 1on1 Chars.


----------



## Invisible_XXI (20. September 2016)

Ich spiele Zagara auch weiterhin. Es sind jetzt tatsächlich beide Ultis sehr stark und gut nutzbar. Insg. ist sie meines Erachtens noch stärker geworden, als sie es eh schon war. Spielerisch besteht kein all zu großer Unterschied, außer, dass man jetzt noch viel stärker pushen kann und eben Nydus häufiger nutzt.


----------



## SaPass (20. September 2016)

NurDieAushilfe schrieb:


> Bisher erst 2 mal gespielt, mMn gewinnt das Team mit mehr Mobility und Starken 1on1 Chars.



Ich habe die Map bisher auch nur ein oder zweimal gespielt. Aber so wie ich gehört habe ist der Snowball-Effekt auf dieser Map riesig. Das Team, das hinten liegt, hat keine Chance das Objektive zu gewinnen und verliert damit immer weiter. Comebacks sind dadurch recht schwierig. Da die Map nur zwei Lanes hat, würde ich den Fokus bei der Heldenauswahl eher auf Brawln legen, Waveclear hat nicht die größte Bedeutung.


----------



## Invisible_XXI (20. September 2016)

Naja, wenn die 1000 Creeps in diesem Zergsturm auf dich zukommen, ists schon SEHR praktisch, wenn du die ganz gut verteidigt bekommst, und dafür brauchst guten waveclear. Kampf um die Objectives ist aber schon super wichtig, stimmt schon. und objectives gewinnen = weniger deffen... schwierig...


----------



## Veriquitas (20. September 2016)

Wenn jemand will kann man auch Teamleague spielen zu geregelten Zeiten, für die Leute die sich über Mitspieler aufregen. Mit Ts wie sich versteht....


----------



## NurDieAushilfe (21. September 2016)

Würde ich gerne, komme aber maximal einmal pro Woche zum Hots spielen und das noch nicht mal an einem bestimmten Tag ...

Koordination wird mit mir also schwierig


----------



## ChrisSteadfast (21. September 2016)

Veriquitas schrieb:


> Wenn jemand will kann man auch Teamleague spielen zu geregelten Zeiten, für die Leute die sich über Mitspieler aufregen. Mit Ts wie sich versteht....



Die Koordination wird halt schwer. Aber generell bin ich zwischen 11 und halb 1 zu jeder Aktion bereit.


----------



## Invisible_XXI (23. September 2016)

Das Matchmaking ist seit dem Ladder-Reset die reinste Pest oder ich habe ganz plötzlich nur noch Pech... 
Mit Diamant 3 die letzte Season beendet. Dort solide gespielt. Nun mit Platin 2 in der neuen Season gestartet und seitdem auf Platin 4 runtergespielt. Oh ja, es macht so Spaß...
Ohne Ende Noobs im Team... grade wieder einer, der erst 160 Spiele gemacht hat -.- 22 davon mit Illidan, den er dann natürlich auch in der HL spielen musste. Unnötig zu sagen, dass es katastrophal lief. Er springt einfach immer und in alles rein, stirbt und beschwert sich über "no heal" 
Und solche Totalausfälle wie der Typ sind aktuell in beinahe jedem Spiel... es nervt schon wieder so hart, dass man keinerlei Einfluss auf den Spielausgang hat.


----------



## NurDieAushilfe (28. September 2016)

Werde in letzter Zeit öfter mal während der Pickphase rausgeschmissen und bin dann als Desateur gekennzeichnet... Habt ihr das auch?


----------



## ChrisSteadfast (30. September 2016)

So ich benötige mal euren Rat. Ich habe meinen PC nicht nur von außen Aufgeräumt neues Gehäuse und Kühlung, sondern kam auch auf die Glorreiche Idee meinen PC neu aufzusetzten, weil sich nach und nach meine SSD zugemüllt hat.

Gestern dann als erstes HOTS installiert und Nvidia Geforce Experience hat die Settings eingestellt. Vor der Neuinstallation hat dieses Tool auch die Grafikeinstellung übernommen. Danach voller Hoffnung auf die neue Season hots gestartet und als hätte ich es geahnt erstmal ein Spiel gegen die KI gemacht. Dort habe ich dann festgestellt, das es sehr oft 1sec und mehr dauert bis er meine Eingabe umsetzt, was natürlich ein NoGo ist. Ich kann mich dunkel daran erinnern, das ich dieses Problem schon mal hatte. Hat jemand von euch ein Tipp woran das liegen kann?

Ich hätte mir vorher ein Screenshot von den Einstellungen machen sollen, ich weiß nicht ob Experience die Einstellungen zu "hoch" ansetzt.

Hardware seht ihr in der Signatur.

Einstellungen in Hots:
Antialiasing: Ein
Anzeigemodus: Ganzer Bildschirm
Auflösung 2715x1527
Beleuchtung: Ultra
Effekte: Ultra
Gelände: Ultra
Indirekte Schatten: Ein
Modell: Hoch
Nachbearbeitung: Ultra
Physik: Extrem
Reflexion: Ein
Schatten: Ultra
Shader: Ultra
Texturqualität: Ultra

Vielleicht hat jemand die selbe Hardware und kann mal seine Settings posten oder andere haben Tipps. Vielleicht muss ich Windows was umstellen oder Tools deaktivieren. Gestern liefen neben dem Test teamviewer und One Drive war an.


----------



## NurDieAushilfe (30. September 2016)

Hast du denn die Frames mal gemessen? Also hakt das Spiel oder nur die Eingabe?


----------



## ChrisSteadfast (30. September 2016)

NurDieAushilfe schrieb:


> Hast du denn die Frames mal gemessen? Also hakt das Spiel oder nur die Eingabe?



Daran habe ich gestern nicht mehr gedacht. Werde ich heute Abend aber sofort nachholen und Frapes installieren.


----------



## SaPass (30. September 2016)

ChrisSteadfast schrieb:


> Dort habe ich dann festgestellt, das es sehr oft 1sec und mehr dauert bis er meine Eingabe umsetzt, was natürlich ein NoGo ist. Ich kann mich dunkel daran erinnern, das ich dieses Problem schon mal hatte. Hat jemand von euch ein Tipp woran das liegen kann?



An den Grafikeinstellungen sollte das nicht liegen. Mit strg + alt + F kannst du dir ingame FPS und Ping anzeigen lassen. Wie schaut denn dein Ping aus?


----------



## ChrisSteadfast (1. Oktober 2016)

So ich habe gestern fraps laufen lassen und an den Grafikeinstellung lag es nicht. Also dachte ich mir auch wird wohl der Ping gewesen sein. Leider bin ich in dem Haus mit nur 2000er DSL angebunden. 

Nach mehrerem  Rum testen ist mir dann aufgefallen das Onedrive und Teamviewer aktiv waren. Beide abgeschaltet und siehe da läuft wieder super.

Dann gestern Abend mal wieder ungewertet und direkt die neue Karte erwischt. Und was soll ich sagen. Man kann uns nicht vorwerfen wir wären nicht als Team gelaufen. Was aber auch unsere Niederlage bedeutete. Statistik beeindruckend. Wir 38 Kills, der Gegner 6. Der Anfang schon bescheiden. Ich Btm als Li ming. Alle anderen mid und kein einziger hat sich nach oben bequemt. Siehe da kürzeste Zeit hat Azmodan oben alles eingerissen. Danach falsche Entscheidungen, lieber Camps statt deffen oder Nukleare Sprengköpfe zu holen. So haben sie uns alles eingerissen und am ende 4 Raketen auf die Zitadelle geballert als 3 am pushen waren.


----------



## NurDieAushilfe (24. Oktober 2016)

Samuro ein wenig unbalanced


----------



## Zybba (24. Oktober 2016)

NurDieAushilfe ein wenig mad


----------



## NurDieAushilfe (24. Oktober 2016)

Das nicht aber QM spare ich mir derzeit. In HL, falls er mal nicht gebannt werden sollte, ist es halb so wild weil da mMn mehr im Team gespielt wird.


----------



## Invisible_XXI (24. Oktober 2016)

Wie immer ist der neue Held overpowered as ****.
67,3% winrate auf hotslogs scheinen dies zu bestätigen.
Es ist echt nervig, dass Blizzard das immer und immer wieder macht.


----------



## NurDieAushilfe (25. Oktober 2016)

Viele wissen oft einfach nicht was gg neue Helden zu machen ist. Das in Kombination mit guten Schadenswerten und Escape resultiert dann halt in 67,3% 

Im QM weißt du ja auch nie was du als Teammates oder welche Gegner du bekommst.
Angenommen du spielst Valla und das Gegnerteam hat Zeratul, Samuro und Nova. GL HF


----------



## SaPass (27. Oktober 2016)

Der Nerf ist da. Jetzt liegt die Winrate nur noch bei 63,5% . Kann mir aber egal sein, ich habe eh kein Internet, da mein Provider (1&1) meinen Umzug so richtig verkackt hat. Internet gibts erst nach der Blizzcon  Dabei würde ich gerne die Championship verfolgen.


----------



## NurDieAushilfe (27. Oktober 2016)

Nachbarn nett nach wlan fragen für die Übergangszeit  
Vllt mit nem kleinen Geschenk als Dankeschön wenn Sie ja sagen. 

Hat bei mir zumindest schon mal geklappt.


----------



## Invisible_XXI (28. Oktober 2016)

Heldenchaos Sgt. Hammer only ist mal der größte Fail aller Zeiten. Selbst für HotS Verhältnisse... Samuro immer noch sau lästig... naja, eh kaum noch Interesse an HotS, von daher auch nicht schade drum


----------



## SaPass (29. Oktober 2016)

Invisible_XXI schrieb:


> Heldenchaos Sgt. Hammer only ist mal der größte Fail aller Zeiten. Selbst für HotS Verhältnisse... Samuro immer noch sau lästig... naja, eh kaum noch Interesse an HotS, von daher auch nicht schade drum



Ich fand den Brawl ganz spaßig. Zumindest die erste Runde. Die zweite und dritte Runde wurden dann öde. Eine Runde dauert einfach zu lange. Ich habe ja gehofft, dass eine Runde Brawl nur so 5-10 Minuten dauert. Denn dann ist es wirklich egal, ob man gewinnt oder verliert, weil es so schnell vorbei ist. Aber ein ganzes Match? Da werden die Mitspieler wieder toxic. Wenn man so viel Zeit in eine Runde investiert, dann möchte man auch gewinnen.


----------



## Invisible_XXI (30. Oktober 2016)

Der Brawl Modus an sich ist ja ganz witzig, aber halt nur, wenn ein bisschen Abwechslung drin ist... Nur Türme des Unheils und Sgt. Hammer und das tagelang, ist einfach nur scheiß öde...


----------



## SaPass (30. Oktober 2016)

Invisible_XXI schrieb:


> Der Brawl Modus an sich ist ja ganz witzig, aber halt nur, wenn ein bisschen Abwechslung drin ist... Nur Türme des Unheils und Sgt. Hammer und das tagelang, ist einfach nur scheiß öde...


Richtig. Da fand ich den anderen besser. Ich habe mich da jede Runde erneut auf die Heldenauswahl gefreut. Dies hat mir dann auch vor Augen geführt, wie schlecht ich manche Helden spiele (Zagara!).


----------



## Invisible_XXI (30. Oktober 2016)

SaPass schrieb:


> Richtig. Da fand ich den anderen besser. Ich habe mich da jede Runde erneut auf die Heldenauswahl gefreut. Dies hat mir dann auch vor Augen geführt, wie schlecht ich manche Helden spiele (Zagara!).



Ging mir sehr ähnlich  War auf jeden Fall lustig. Vor allem Runden mit 5x Ming, oder 5x Jaina, oder 5x Thrall... so ein krasses Chaos ^^ Andere 5er Kombos hatte ich leider noch nicht, du?


----------



## SaPass (31. Oktober 2016)

In den fünf oder sechs Brawls, die ich gespielt habe, habe ich nur einmal erlebt, dass alle den gleichen Helden haben: Falstad. Im Gegensatz zu 5x Ming, Jaina oder Thrall ist das dann eher lahm. Aber Hinterland Blast bringt die entsprechende Würze rein. 

Zur Jaina habe ich mal eine Frage: Profitierst du vom Chill-Effekt deiner Teammitglieder?


----------



## ChrisSteadfast (16. November 2016)

Habt ihr schon die neuen Quest Belohnungen gesehen?



Stellt euch der Nexus-Herausforderung, indem ihr vom 16. November bis 4. Januar gemeinsam mit einem Freund oder einer Freundin _Heroes of the Storm spielt. Ihr werdet dafür fürstlich entlohnt!_
_Die Matches müssen im gewerteten Modus, der ungewerteten Teamwahl, der Schnellsuche oder im kooperativen Modus gegen K.I.-Gegner abgeschlossen werden, damit sie für die Nexus-Herausforderung gültig sind._



*Spielt 15 Spiele*, während ihr euch in einer Gruppe mit einem Freund oder einer Freundin befindet, um die folgenden Belohnungen für _Overwatch und Heroes of the Storm im Spiel zu erhalten:_
_Overwatch-Belohnungen

Skin: Oni-Genji
Spray: Oni-Genji
Spieler-Icon: Oni-Genji
_
_Heroes of the Storm-Belohnungen

Zarya
Porträt: Oni-Genji
_

_*Spielt 30 Spiele*, während ihr euch in einer Gruppe mit einem Freund oder einer Freundin befindet, um die folgenden Belohnungen für Heroes of the Storm im Spiel zu erhalten:

Heroes of the Storm-Belohnungen

Auriel
Graumähne
Kerrigan
Li-Ming
Reittier Orochi-Hoverbike
30-Tage-Stimpack

_


 Deswegen suche ich Mitspieler für diese Quest abzuschließen. Meine Freundesliste ist nur noch in WOW unterwegs . Zur Info ich spiele meist zwischen 22.00 und 24.00 Uhr. Als wer Interesse hat mein Battletag ist Draculis#2177


----------



## Zybba (16. November 2016)

Ich hätte ja gerne den Genji Skin. Allerdings ist der nicht genug Ansporn, um HotS zu spielen! 
Wobei man anscheinend auch Bot Matches machen kann.


----------



## NurDieAushilfe (18. November 2016)

Habe eine Anfrage Rausgeschickt @Draculis#2177


----------



## Zybba (20. November 2016)

Ich habe mir den Genji Skin jetzt doch geholt, weil Kollegen die Challenges eh machen wollten.

Das Spiel hat auf jeden Fall auch ein paar gute Aspekte, das muss ich ihm lassen. ^^


----------



## ChrisSteadfast (20. November 2016)

NurDieAushilfe schrieb:


> Habe eine Anfrage Rausgeschickt @Draculis#2177



keine Anfrage drin bei mir


----------



## NurDieAushilfe (21. November 2016)

ChrisSteadfast schrieb:


> keine Anfrage drin bei mir



Seltsam, neuer Versuch gerade per Handyapp, keine Ahnunng ob das funktioniert hat, ansonsten bin ich wohl erst Morgen oder Übermorgen wieder am PC.
Oder aber AushilfeInc#2876 (Inc = großes i, kein kleines L)

Wer sonst noch Lust hat kann natürlich auch gerne adden.


----------



## SaPass (21. November 2016)

Es wird so langsam Zeit, dass die Clan- und Community-Funktionen implementiert werden. 

Wenn ihr die Challenge schnell machen wollt, dann tretet einfach ingame dem Channel "nexuschallenge" bei. Da findet man immer 5er-Gruppen, mit denen man die Beginner-KI in unter 3 Minuten abfarmen kann.


----------



## ChrisSteadfast (21. November 2016)

SaPass schrieb:


> Es wird so langsam Zeit, dass die Clan- und Community-Funktionen implementiert werden.
> 
> Wenn ihr die Challenge schnell machen wollt, dann tretet einfach ingame dem Channel "nexuschallenge" bei. Da findet man immer 5er-Gruppen, mit denen man die Beginner-KI in unter 3 Minuten abfarmen kann.


Wir hatten auch mal den Channel für PCGHX Mitglieder angelegt, dort sind aber meist nur 2 Leute drin.


----------



## SaPass (21. November 2016)

ChrisSteadfast schrieb:


> Wir hatten auch mal den Channel für PCGHX Mitglieder angelegt, dort sind aber meist nur 2 Leute drin.



Da war ich auch eine Zeit lang drin, jedoch war ich immer nur alleine online und habe den Channel irgendwann wieder verlassen.


----------



## SaPass (4. Dezember 2016)

So, ich muss mich jetzt mal eine Runde aufregen: Ich habe die 10 TL-Placement-Matches gespielt. Meine Gruppe erhält Gold 1, Gold 3 und Gold 2. Bei mir wird es Silber 5. Und ich war bei 9 von deren Placement-Matches dabei. Warum zum Teufel werde ich da 5-9 Ligen schlechter eingeranked?!


----------



## Invisible_XXI (4. Dezember 2016)

Uff, das ist natürlich erst mal bitter.
Bin mir nicht sicher, ob nicht als Ausgang der Berechnung dein HL oder QM Rang genutzt wird


----------



## NurDieAushilfe (5. Dezember 2016)

Hatte mehr oder weniger das gleiche Problem


----------



## SaPass (6. Dezember 2016)

Invisible_XXI schrieb:


> Bin mir nicht sicher, ob nicht als Ausgang der Berechnung dein HL oder QM Rang genutzt wird



Mein hotslogs-MMR für Unranked und Quickmatch liegt ungefähr im Platin-Bereich. Daher glaube ich kaum, dass dieses MMR für die Berechnung herangezogen wurde. Das HL-MMR ist bei mir ziemlich mies, aktuell irgendwo im Silber-Bereich, da ich meine Placements verkackt habe. Drei Spiele habe ich schon alleine wegen AFK-Teammates verloren. Und von den verbleibenden 7 habe ich damals vier gewonnen und drei verloren.

Ich möchte hier auch nicht behaupten, dass ich ein besonders guter Spieler bin. Besser als Gold bin ich nicht. Aber das ist nochmal ein riesen Unterschied hin zu Silber 5 - also fast schon Bronze.


----------



## Invisible_XXI (8. Dezember 2016)

SaPass schrieb:


> Mein hotslogs-MMR für Unranked und Quickmatch liegt ungefähr im Platin-Bereich. Daher glaube ich kaum, dass dieses MMR für die Berechnung herangezogen wurde. Das HL-MMR ist bei mir ziemlich mies, aktuell irgendwo im Silber-Bereich, da ich meine Placements verkackt habe. Drei Spiele habe ich schon alleine wegen AFK-Teammates verloren. Und von den verbleibenden 7 habe ich damals vier gewonnen und drei verloren.
> 
> Ich möchte hier auch nicht behaupten, dass ich ein besonders guter Spieler bin. Besser als Gold bin ich nicht. Aber das ist nochmal ein riesen Unterschied hin zu Silber 5 - also fast schon Bronze.



Kann den Unmut vollkommen nachvollziehen. Vermutlich wurde dein HL-MMR als Ausgangswert genutzt. Hast du schon mal aufs Hotslogs.com geschaut, wie dort die genauen MMR Werte in den verschiedenen Ligen liegen?

Btw: Nächste Woche soll das System ja wieder komplett umgeworfen werden. Dann kann man HL nur noch alleine spielen und TL mit 2er/3er/5er Teams


----------



## SaPass (8. Dezember 2016)

Invisible_XXI schrieb:


> Kann den Unmut vollkommen nachvollziehen. Vermutlich wurde dein HL-MMR als Ausgangswert genutzt. Hast du schon mal aufs Hotslogs.com geschaut, wie dort die genauen MMR Werte in den verschiedenen Ligen liegen?
> 
> Btw: Nächste Woche soll das System ja wieder komplett umgeworfen werden. Dann kann man HL nur noch alleine spielen und TL mit 2er/3er/5er Teams



Hotslogs-Profil: Ja, da habe ich mal geschaut. Mein unranked-MMR ist über 600 Punkte höher als das HL-MMR. Wobei dem recht wenig Spiele zu Grund liegen. Aber das Verhältnis der Spieler in den Ligen wird auch nochmal geändert, wurde auf der Blizzcon verkündet. Was sich in welche Richtung verschiebt, das weiß ich leider nicht mehr.

Vorhin gab es gute Neuigkeiten auf Reddit für mich: Wenn man weniger als 15 TL-Spiele absolviert hat, wird das HL-MMR für die neuen TL-Placements herangezogen. Und wenn man weniger als 15 HL-Spiele absolviert hat, wird das unranked-MMR für die HL-Placements herangezogen. Quelle.

Aber ich bin mir recht sicher, was nächste Saison passiert: Ich schreibe und rede mehr als ich Spiele, und am Ende habe ich kaum Spiele absolviert.  Nach wie vor spiele ich noch recht häufig gegen KI, um die Dailys abends schnell abzuarbeiten. Gegen Menschen gehts zumeist nur am Wochenende, wenn ich nicht komplett platt von der Arbeit bin.


----------



## Invisible_XXI (8. Dezember 2016)

Wochenende ist halt so ne Sache...
Was ich für mich bisher festhalten konnte: 
- An Wochenenden geht es oft bergab - besonders Sonntags. 
- Wenn man nicht sehr viel spielt, kommt man nicht voran
- Wenn man nicht alle Helden gut kennt und so um die 10 Helden blind beherrscht, geht es auch nicht gut voran. Was uns wieder zum zweiten Punkt bringt ^^

Sehr viel spielen --> Helden beherrschen --> mehr Zeit für anderes haben (Map Awareness/Kommunikation/Timing).


----------



## SaPass (8. Dezember 2016)

Invisible_XXI schrieb:


> Wochenende ist halt so ne Sache...
> Was ich für mich bisher festhalten konnte:
> - An Wochenenden geht es oft bergab - besonders Sonntags.


Das war auch meine Empfehlung. Aber wochentags bin ich echt weniger fit und konzentriert, das macht bei mir einen großen Unterschied.



Invisible_XXI schrieb:


> - Wenn man nicht sehr viel spielt, kommt man nicht voran


Einerseits ist das die Übung, die man bekommt. Andererseits kann ich das auch einfach rein mathematisch bestätigen. Mit 60% Winrate benötigt man immer noch über 100 Spiele, um von Silber 5 auf Gold 5 aufzusteigen.



Invisible_XXI schrieb:


> - Wenn man nicht alle Helden gut kennt und so um die 10 Helden blind beherrscht, geht es auch nicht gut voran. Was uns wieder zum zweiten Punkt bringt ^^
> Sehr viel spielen --> Helden beherrschen --> mehr Zeit für anderes haben (Map Awareness/Kommunikation/Timing).


Nichts geht über Erfahrung, das ist richtig. Man kann sich auch auf eine Rolle spezialisieren, dann muss man weniger als 10 Helden beherrschen, allen voran Krieger oder Support. Doppel-Frontline oder Doppel-Support geht auch recht gut, wenn man zwei Support-Spieler hat. Auf BoE macht sich Tyrande immer recht gut.

Und nun noch ein paar News:
WTF is lightning rank? 
Dustin Browder wechselt zu einem anderen Projekt, Alan Dabiri ist der neue Game Director


----------



## ChrisSteadfast (15. Dezember 2016)

Invisible_XXI schrieb:


> Wochenende ist halt so ne Sache...
> Was ich für mich bisher festhalten konnte:
> - An Wochenenden geht es oft bergab - besonders Sonntags.
> - Wenn man nicht sehr viel spielt, kommt man nicht voran
> ...



Das Problem mit dem gelegenheits Spieler kenne ich. Von daher finde ich die Einsortierung am Anfang einer Season sehr kritisch. Ich habe mir in der aktuellen Season gerade mal Silber 1 erspielt. Man verliert ja irgendwie schon die Lust wenn man beim ersten Einsortierungsspiel merkt man spielt nur gegen Silber 3 Spieler und weiß man landet schon wieder da unten, noch schlimmer finde ich es bei einem Freund. Alle Einsortierungsspiele zusammen gemacht und er landet auf Bronze 3.

Ich verstehe das mit dem MMR und Hotslogs auch nicht wirklich. Wenn es nach Hotslogs geht, dann spiele ich in QM auf Platin Niveau und in der HL auf Bronze 1.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hier die Anpassungen für die neue Season:
Updates und Belohnungen der 3. gewerteten Saison

Wenn ich mir diesen Teil, durchlese bin ich echt am überlegen nur die Platzierungsspiele zu machen, um die Belohnung zu erhalten und dann mein unranked MMR hoch zu spielen:

_Mit der Heldenliga verfahren wir genauso. Falls ihr nicht mindestens 15 Spiele in der Heldenliga in der letzten Saison abgeschlossen habt, werden wir hier die Spielerzuweisungswertung aus der ungewerteten Teamwahl oder der Schnellsuche für die anfängliche Platzierung verwenden. Das hängt davon ab, welchen Modus ihr in der letzten Saison öfter gespielt habt.



_Ich habe mir die Patchnotes mal durchgelesen und muss sagen der "neue" Rehgar liest sich sehr gut, man stelle sich nur mal vor Rehgars Kampfrausch in Verbindung mit Auto Attack lastigen klassen:

Kampfrausch auf lvl 20:
_Erhöht jetzt die Heilung während Kampfrausch von 30 % auf 60 % des verursachten automatischen Angriffsschadens. 

__Das in verbindung mit 40% Angriffsgeschwindigkeit und 30% Bewegungsgeschwindigkeit _

Ich denke da z.B. an ein team mit z.b. illidan und Varian in der Frontline und die Backline bestehend aus Valla und Tracer.


----------



## SaPass (18. Dezember 2016)

Ich habe gestern mal die TL-Placments Nr. 3 bis 9 gemacht, also 7 Spiele in einer 3er-Gruppe. Und es war grausam, was wir noch so als Mitspieler ins Team bekommen haben. Nur zwei der sieben Spielen konnten wir gewinnen. Beim Rest haben unsere Mitspieler uns einen Strich durch die Rechnung gemacht.

Ein Spiel wurde im Draft verloren, da unsere Mitspieler das aktuelle Meta nicht kannte. Er hat dann erstmal KT gebannt und dem Gegner damit Ragnaros gegeben. Und nachdem wir Doppel-Fronline gepickt haben, hat er trotz unseres Anratens Tychus offen gelassen. Einmal hatten wir einen Muradin mit einem E-Build, der ganze 5k Siege Damage und 13k Hero Damage gemacht hat. Wir hatten eine Jaina und einen ETC, die gemeinsam 16 (!) Mal gestorben sind, während wir zu dritt auf zusammen 9 Tode kamen in diesem Spiel. ETC springt ins komplette gegnerische Team, drückt Mosh Pit und wird instant getötet. Und das nicht nur einmal. Wir hatten eine Valla mit 5 Toden sowie jeweils 23k Siege und Hero-Dmg sowie nur 4k Erfahrung. Die war quasi im Spiel nicht vorhanden. Ein Spiel hatten wir Hammer und ETC, die zusammen auf 15 Toden (von insgesamt 21) in unserem Team kamen. Während wir vom Gegner fliehen ging Hammer wieder in den Siege Mode und stirbt. Mehr als einmal. 

Das ist echt unglaublich frustrierend, wenn man solche Idioten ins Team bekommt. Da muss man echt hoffen, dass der Gegner noch doofer ist. Zweimal hat es funktioniert. Da hatte wohl eine Gruppe das Spiel zum ersten mal seit 2015 angefasst, als wir deren Draft gesehen haben. KT+Uther als ihre ersten Picks. Dazu kam dann ein Raynor, der nicht wusste, wie man gegen mich als Zarya spielt. Ich gebe mir ein Schild, renne vor ihn, er greift mich an und füllt meine Energie auf. Leben verliere ich so nicht, hatte aber immer fast volle Energie.

Und wenn ich das letzte Placement-Match gemacht habe, dann komme ich garantiert wieder in Silber 5 raus. Oder wird es dieses Mal Bronze? Wer weiß das so genau.


----------



## Invisible_XXI (18. Dezember 2016)

SaPass schrieb:


> Ich habe gestern mal die TL-Placments Nr. 3 bis 9 gemacht, also 7 Spiele in einer 3er-Gruppe. Und es war grausam, was wir noch so als Mitspieler ins Team bekommen haben. Nur zwei der sieben Spielen konnten wir gewinnen. Beim Rest haben unsere Mitspieler uns einen Strich durch die Rechnung gemacht.
> Ein Spiel wurde im Draft verloren, da unsere Mitspieler das aktuelle Meta nicht kannte. Er hat dann erstmal KT gebannt und dem Gegner damit Ragnaros gegeben. Und nachdem wir Doppel-Fronline gepickt haben, hat er trotz unseres Anratens Tychus offen gelassen. Einmal hatten wir einen Muradin mit einem E-Build, der ganze 5k Siege Damage und 13k Hero Damage gemacht hat. Wir hatten eine Jaina und einen ETC, die gemeinsam 16 (!) Mal gestorben sind, während wir zu dritt auf zusammen 9 Tode kamen in diesem Spiel. ETC springt ins komplette gegnerische Team, drückt Mosh Pit und wird instant getötet. Und das nicht nur einmal. Wir hatten eine Valla mit 5 Toden sowie jeweils 23k Siege und Hero-Dmg sowie nur 4k Erfahrung. Die war quasi im Spiel nicht vorhanden. Ein Spiel hatten wir Hammer und ETC, die zusammen auf 15 Toden (von insgesamt 21) in unserem Team kamen. Während wir vom Gegner fliehen ging Hammer wieder in den Siege Mode und stirbt. Mehr als einmal.
> Das ist echt unglaublich frustrierend, wenn man solche Idioten ins Team bekommt. Da muss man echt hoffen, dass der Gegner noch doofer ist. Zweimal hat es funktioniert. Da hatte wohl eine Gruppe das Spiel zum ersten mal seit 2015 angefasst, als wir deren Draft gesehen haben. KT+Uther als ihre ersten Picks. Dazu kam dann ein Raynor, der nicht wusste, wie man gegen mich als Zarya spielt. Ich gebe mir ein Schild, renne vor ihn, er greift mich an und füllt meine Energie auf. Leben verliere ich so nicht, hatte aber immer fast volle Energie.
> Und wenn ich das letzte Placement-Match gemacht habe, dann komme ich garantiert wieder in Silber 5 raus. Oder wird es dieses Mal Bronze? Wer weiß das so genau.



Das klingt richtig, richtig übel. So kann das Spiel beim besten Willen keinen Spaß machen.
Keine Ahnung, ob es für dich ein Trost ist: Vor Reset war ich auf Diamant 3 und auch dort hat man ständig beknackte Leute im Team. Ich bin davon überzeugt, dass das Spiel mit Randoms einfach so ist und sich daran erst was ändert, wenn man in einer 5er Gruppe + Voice unterwegs ist.
Habe dann letztens auch 2-3  Placements gemacht. Zu zweit mussten wir jedes Mal ca. 700s warten und hatten dann ein vollkommen beknacktes Team, bei dem einfach rein gar nichts funktioniert hat. Habe dann - mal wieder - deinstalliert. Das Spiel macht einfach überhaupt gar keinen Spaß, sobald Idioten im Team sind. Und das ist gefühlt bei der Hälfte der Spiele der Fall. So gern ich das Spiel eigentlich (!) spiele, so ungern verbringe ich meine Freizeit mit den Vollidioten. Im Prinzip ist das Spiel mehr Frust als Spaß und sollte somit vernünftigerweise zur Seite gelegt werden. Wäre da nicht der Ehrgeiz...
In einem fixen 5er Team könnte ich mir vorstellen, dass es richtig Laune macht. Dann muss man aber auch gut eingespielt sein, denn sonst machen die anderen eingespielten Teams einen rund. Gut eingespielt heißt dann wieder "häufig zusammen zocken" und dann wird es mit persönlich zu viel Verpflichtung. Von daher ist das Game so langsam wirklich für mich gestorben - hoffe ich. Wobei ich schon beim Schreiben dieser Zeilen wieder die Lust spüre... verflucht soll es sein!


----------



## SaPass (19. Dezember 2016)

Invisible_XXI schrieb:


> Das klingt richtig, richtig übel. So kann das Spiel beim besten Willen keinen Spaß machen.


Ich fand es persönlich nicht so schlimm. Natürlich regt man sich über verlorene Spiele auf, keine Frage. Aber wir hatten niemand dabei, der toxic wurde und niemanden, der absichtlich gefeedet hat oder afk ging. Sie habe ihr bestes gegeben, was ehrlich gesagt nicht wahnsinnig viel war. Damit sind die Niederlagen nicht so tragisch. Man muss sich nur von jeglichen Ambitionen auf einen guten Rang befreien.



Invisible_XXI schrieb:


> Keine Ahnung, ob es für dich ein Trost ist: Vor Reset war ich auf Diamant 3 und auch dort hat man ständig beknackte Leute im Team. Ich bin davon überzeugt, dass das Spiel mit Randoms einfach so ist und sich daran erst was ändert, wenn man in einer 5er Gruppe + Voice unterwegs ist.


Wir spielen nun ab und an auch in einer 5er Gruppe mit Voice. Aber so richtig gut ist keiner von uns. Irgendwie vermisse ich einen wirklich guten Spieler als Shotcaller. So bleibt uns nur der Vorteil einer besseren Absprache als dies in random-Teams der Fall ist. Dann schafft man es immer zu fünft zu Teamfights und kämpft nicht, wenn man ein Talent hinten liegt. Das macht schonmal viel aus. Auf unserem Niveau (bei mir wurde es ja Silber 5) reicht das aus zum Sieg. So wirklich regelmäßig machen wir das aber nicht. Wenn wir abends alle gleichzeitig online sind, dann Spielen wir TL zusammen. 



Invisible_XXI schrieb:


> Habe dann letztens auch 2-3  Placements gemacht. Zu zweit mussten wir jedes Mal ca. 700s warten und hatten dann ein vollkommen beknacktes Team, bei dem einfach rein gar nichts funktioniert hat.


Ja, das habe ich auch über die DuoQ gehört. Und wenn man dann gegen 5er Teams ran darf, ist es ganz vorbei.



Invisible_XXI schrieb:


> Habe dann - mal wieder - deinstalliert. Das Spiel macht einfach überhaupt gar keinen Spaß, sobald Idioten im Team sind. Und das ist gefühlt bei der Hälfte der Spiele der Fall. So gern ich das Spiel eigentlich (!) spiele, so ungern verbringe ich meine Freizeit mit den Vollidioten. Im Prinzip ist das Spiel mehr Frust als Spaß und sollte somit vernünftigerweise zur Seite gelegt werden. Wäre da nicht der Ehrgeiz...


Auf irgendeine verkorkste Weise macht das Spiel dann auch wieder Spaß. Warum auch immer das so ist, es ist mir rästelhaft.


----------



## NurDieAushilfe (19. Dezember 2016)

Finde die neue TL mit den 2er und 3er Teams nicht gut. Spielt sich eben eher wie die alte HL und das einfach oft ein wenig frustrierend. Hätten es einfach dabei belassen sollen und lieber ein gutes LFG System bringen sollen.


----------



## SaPass (20. Dezember 2016)

NurDieAushilfe schrieb:


> Finde die neue TL mit den 2er und 3er Teams nicht gut. Spielt sich eben eher wie die alte HL und das einfach oft ein wenig frustrierend. Hätten es einfach dabei belassen sollen und lieber ein gutes LFG System bringen sollen.



Das LFG-System wird ja schon sehr lange von den Spielern gefordert. 

Ich muss da auch etwas an Diablo 3 zurückdenken. Wir hatten einen Thread im Forum, in dem man sich mit Battletag eintragen (lassen) konnte und dann andere Spieler aus dem Thread in die Freundesliste aufnehmen konnte. Insgesamt betrachtet war das doch sehr umständlich. Alles hat sich geändert, als Clans und Communitys ins Spiel eingeführt wurden. Auf einmal hat man kaum noch in Random-Gruppen gespielt, sondern nur noch mit Freunden/Bekannten aus dem Forum.

Und genau auf ein solches Update hoffe ich bei HotS. Blizzard hat es auf der ToDo-List stehen, scheint dem allerdings nicht allerhöchste Priorität zu geben. Ich denke, dass dies das Spielerlebnis massiv verbessern kann, ebenso stark oder noch stärker als es bei Diablo 3 der Fall war. Leider ist es mir unbegreiflich, wie man ein solches Update so lange vor sich her schieben kann.


----------



## Invisible_XXI (20. Dezember 2016)

SaPass schrieb:


> Ich fand es persönlich nicht so schlimm. Natürlich regt man sich über verlorene Spiele auf, keine Frage. Aber wir hatten niemand dabei, der toxic wurde und niemanden, der absichtlich gefeedet hat oder afk ging. Sie habe ihr bestes gegeben, was ehrlich gesagt nicht wahnsinnig viel war. Damit sind die Niederlagen nicht so tragisch. Man muss sich nur von jeglichen Ambitionen auf einen guten Rang befreien.


Ohne Ambitionen spielt man ja keine Liga  Sonst würde oder sollte man Unranked, QM oder AI spielen. Und da Mobas rein kompetitive Spiele sind, sind Ambitionen nirgends so gut aufgehoben wie dort. Aber für das eigene Seelenheil wäre es sicherlich nicht verkehrt, würde man komplett emotional unbeteiligt an die Sache rangehen. Realistisch ist das jedoch irgendwie nicht.


SaPass schrieb:


> Wir spielen nun ab und an auch in einer 5er Gruppe mit Voice. Aber so richtig gut ist keiner von uns. Irgendwie vermisse ich einen wirklich guten Spieler als Shotcaller. So bleibt uns nur der Vorteil einer besseren Absprache als dies in random-Teams der Fall ist. Dann schafft man es immer zu fünft zu Teamfights und kämpft nicht, wenn man ein Talent hinten liegt. Das macht schonmal viel aus. Auf unserem Niveau (bei mir wurde es ja Silber 5) reicht das aus zum Sieg. So wirklich regelmäßig machen wir das aber nicht. Wenn wir abends alle gleichzeitig online sind, dann Spielen wir TL zusammen.


Ist doch schon mal super, dass ihr dann koordiniert vorgeht, beieinander bleibt usw. Ich glaub das würde mir schon viel bringen vom Spaß/Frust her. Gibt mit Randoms doch einfach viel zu oft den einen Typen, der es nie bei Zeiten zu den Objectives schafft oder sich erst gar nicht hinbemüht. AFK bleibt/geht, oder eben der ganze andere Mist, den man so erlebt... so lästig...


SaPass schrieb:


> Ja, das habe ich auch über die DuoQ gehört. Und wenn man dann gegen 5er Teams ran darf, ist es ganz vorbei.


Habe natürlich wieder installiert  Gestern dann über 900s Wartezeit. Immerhin 3 Runden gemacht, die brauchbar waren.


SaPass schrieb:


> Auf irgendeine verkorkste Weise macht das Spiel dann auch wieder Spaß. Warum auch immer das so ist, es ist mir rästelhaft.


Bei mir ists ganz klar der Ehrgeiz und weil ich gern Sport mache - real oder auch E-Sport. Und weil das Spiel von der Mechanik her schon recht cool ist. Wenn da nicht die Random-Chaoten wären, die zumindest mir regelmäßig den Spaß verderben, weil es oft einfach nicht möglich ist, als ein Team vorzugehen. Man pinget ständig hinterher, schreibt sich die Finger im Chat wund (nicht dass man Zeit dafür hätte...) und trotzdem schaffen es 5 Mann nicht, sich zu koordinieren.


----------



## NurDieAushilfe (21. Dezember 2016)

Kennt einer von euch das Padawan Projekt aus dem battle.net Forum? Ich mache da mit und muss sagen das ich dadurch noch mal eine ganz neue Sichtweise auf viele Dinge bekomme. Gerade die Analyse von Testspielen hat mir mit einigen Chars echt weiter geholfen. Werde meine restlichen Placements noch ein wenig rausschieben um noch ein wenig dazu zu lernen.


----------



## Placebo (9. Januar 2017)

Und, wie läuft bei euch der Mage Rage Brawl so 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## SaPass (10. Januar 2017)

Nazeebo hat da eigentlich nichts zu suchen, der macht den Brawl kaputt. Ich hatte eine lustige Runde mit ihm. Der Spinnen-Build ist echt böse. Und das Level13-Talent (weniger Magic Dmg) ist in diesem Brawl echt imba. Das ist ja dann gefühlt so, als ob man Cho'Gall spielt, vom eigenen lifepool her.

Ich schaue heute Abend mal ob ich den Screenshot noch habe/finde. Sah ähnlich wie bei dir aus.


----------



## Placebo (11. Januar 2017)

Ich stimme zwar zu, dass Nazeebo OP ist aber selbst die Matches, in denen man deswegen verliert, fühlen sich für mich fairer an, als das durchschnittliche Quickmatch.


----------



## SaPass (11. Januar 2017)

Placebo schrieb:


> Ich stimme zwar zu, dass Nazeebo OP ist aber selbst die Matches, in denen man deswegen verliert, fühlen sich für mich fairer an, als das durchschnittliche Quickmatch.



Das war doch schon bei SC2 so: Im Mirror-Matchup war das Balancing immer perfekt.  Ähnlich ist es beim Brawl. Das fühlt sich an dieser Stelle fairer an, da jeder ähnliche Helden spielt. Damit hat man das Spiel nicht schon durch den "Draft" verloren, auf den man wenig Einfluss im Quickmatch hat.

Silver City fühlte sich manchmal richtig unfair an, wenn man mit dem ersten Blick auf die Teamzusammenstellungen sieht, dass man kaum eine Chance hat. Und total random war das auch nicht. Manche Helden konnte man gar nicht bekommen, manche besonders häufig.

Und bei der Schneeballschlacht stimmte das Matchmaking hinten und vorne nicht. Da hatte ich nur kurze Spiele, also entweder krass schnelle Siege oder sehr schnelle Niederlagen. Irgendetwas dazwischen gab es dort nicht.


----------



## Invisible_XXI (14. Februar 2017)

Meint ihr es ist wirklich Zufall, dass man in Promo-Matches immer den aller aller letzten Abschaum der Spielerschaft ins Team gelost bekommt? Oder bekommen Spieler von Blizzard einen Arschloch/Idioten Wert zugewiesen, anhand dessen sie gezielt in Matches zugelost werden?

Habe in letzter Zeit wenig gespielt, irgendwann mal die Single-HL Promo abgeschlossen und mit 7 grauenhaften Spielen - Danke nochmal an die hirnlosen Trottel - bin ich bei Platin 3 rausgekommen. Nun habe ich schon zum dritten Mal in Folge das Promo-Match verloren...
1. Match: Kopfloser Leoric. Von Anfang bis Ende 1vs5 bei jeder Gelegenheit... Chat und Pings nutzlos. Geistig behindert, Troll, Drogen... man weiß es nicht.
2. Match: Lili nicht ein einziges Mal beim Team, ergo kein Heal... dafür hat sie sich konstant vom anderen Team farmen lassen. Gleicher Fall wie oben?!
3. Match: Valeera mit minimal mehr Schaden als ich mit Malf full heal build und am Ende in der Zitadelle stehend... Zarya, die ihre Schilde bereits mehrere Sekunden vor dem Kampf zündet usw... verdammte Amateure! Warum kommen die in mein Spiel? Bin ich in Platin oder Bronze? Das andere Team hat definitiv stark gepickt und gespielt... juhuu 

Edit: Und es geht weiter bergab... ein wertloses Team nach dem anderen... jetzt standen die Gegner nach 10 Minuten am Core... leck mich Drecksspiel!


----------



## SaPass (17. Februar 2017)

Ich kenne das Problem leider nur zu gut. Einer ist immer dabei, der das Spiel schmeißt. Meine TL-Placement-Erfahrung (Silber 5!) müsste ja auch hier drüber stehen. Mit Silber 1 oder Gold hätte ich gut leben können.

Immerhin hast du es zu Platin geschafft, aber du spielst ja auch ein gutes Stück besser als ich.


----------



## Booman90 (26. April 2017)

Bin echt verwundert, dass hier kein einziges Wort über Heroes 2.0 verloren wurden ist. Werde auf jeden Fall mal wieder einsteigen. Wie siehts bei euch aus?


----------



## BreaKing (26. April 2017)

Hatte auch schon mal hier in den Thread geschaut und war ebenso überrascht, dass sich hier seit Februar nichts mehr getan hat. Was genau ändert sich denn nun mit 2.0? 

Welches der vier kostenlosen Mega Pakete wählt ihr? Ich glaube ich entscheide mich für das Assassinen Paket.

2.0 wäre für mich auch mal wieder ein Anreiz in das Game reinzuschauen


----------



## Booman90 (26. April 2017)

Oh ha, da ändert sich einiges. Hier mal n Link zum Reddit Thread wo alles aufgelistet wird Heroes 2.0 Launch Thread : heroesofthestorm gibts natürlich auch auf der offizielen HotS Seite auf deutsch. Um es kurz zu fassen, ändert sich das komplette Lootsystem, bzw. es wird erstmal eins eingeführt, ähnlich wie in Overwatch, dass man jzz nach jeden Heldenlevel/ Gesamtlevel eine Lootkiste bekommt, in der man wirklich alles bekommen kann. Skins, Helden, Mounts, Stimpacks, Shards, womit man gezielt die gennanten Dinge freischalten kann, Voicelines, Anouncer, Sprays und Emotes für den Chat.
Dann ändert sich noch das Levelsystem, das heißt, dass alle Heldenlevel zusammen gezählt werden und so als Gesamtlevel zählen. Wenn du also 5 Helden auf Level 4 hast, has du einen Gesamtlevel von 20. Des Weiteren wurden die benötigten exp die man auf höreren Heldenlevel braucht verringert bzw. angepasst. Soll heißen, wenn du n Helden vor 2.0 auf Level 16 hattest, ist er jzz auf 41. 
Dann kommen noch ca. 70 neue Skins bzw. recolors dazu, der Held Genji und die Map Hanamura und im nächsten Monat noch D.Va.
Wenn man es so sieht, haben sie im Prinzip was sehr gutes für die Motivation geschaffen aber nichts am Gameplay geändert.
So, ich glaub ich hab das gröbste abgedeckt.

Und zu deiner Frage. Ich glaub ich werd das Assassinen Bundle nehmen, weil wegen Sylvanas und Butcher.


----------



## Invisible_XXI (27. April 2017)

Gestern über 60 Lootboxen ausgepackt und das Megabundle geholt... nun habe ich 15 neue Helden, diverse Skins, die zuvor 10-15€ gekostet haben, Reittiere, usw. usf. schon sehr krass, was man da auf einen Schlag alles in den Allerwertesten geblasen bekommt. Ein Glück hab ich zuvor beinahe kein Geld für die richtig coolen Skins ausgegeben. Lediglich bei 3 Chars, die ich sehr viel gespielt habe (Level 15-20 im alten System) war ich schwach geworden.

Grundsätzlich muss ich mal schauen, wie sich das neue System so spielt. Scheint mir zumindest so als hätte man gefühlt mehr Progress bei Helden und dem persönlichen Level.


----------



## Booman90 (28. April 2017)

Genau, vor 2.0 konnte man ja noch anhand den Skins ungefähr abschätzen, wie gut die Spieler. Teurer Skin = Spieler spielt Held hofft = sollte gut sein. aber ich kann mich über das neue System nicht beschweren, gestern Prime Evil Diablo gezogen.


----------



## Placebo (30. April 2017)

Ich habe das Gefühl, dass tatsächlich einige Leute von LoL & Co. momentan vorbeischauen. Wüsste nicht, wann ich im Quickmatch vorher mal jemanden Stutter-Steppen habe sehen. Auf der anderen Seite waren bei genau diesen Spielern dann so HoTS-Spezifische Fehler dabei, wie "Der Punisher reist gerade eine Festung ein, ich renn mal kurz zur anderen Seite der Map und hol mir das Merc-Camp"


----------



## Zybba (30. April 2017)

Die Nexus Challenge zieht sicher viele OW Spieler.


----------



## Fillmore (3. Mai 2017)

Mit 2.0 hat sich für mich nichts geändert.
Das Liga System ist immer noch das gleiche. Ich habe vor etwas mehr als einem Jahr als Noob mit meinem Kumpel angefangen.
Damals wurde ich Bronze 5. Dadurch bin ich jetzt wieder Bronze 5 - trotz 5 gewonnener und 5 verlorener Spiele.
Mein Kumpel ist Gold 2. Ich komme von Bronze 5 einfach nie weg, weil man nur mit Einsteigern spielt. Das System ist so dumm wie kalte Luft.

Ich spiele es nicht mehr.


----------



## SaPass (3. Mai 2017)

Dank 2.0 konnte ich am Wochenende meine Heldensammlung komplettieren. 

Endlich kann man sich auch Skins für die Helden besorgen, die man am meisten spielt. Und es fühlt sich auch gut an, dass man immer mal wieder eine Lootbox bekommt. Man hat nun das gefühlt, dass man immer Fortschritt macht, auch wenn der in Wirklichkeit nicht wirklich gegeben ist. Hauptsache ist, dass es motiviert.


----------



## Placebo (3. Mai 2017)

Die neuen Kerrigan-Skins gefallen mir schon sehr. Leider spiele ich sie eigentlich nur in Quickmatch, denn für Hero League habe ich mir angewöhnt...


Fillmore schrieb:


> Mit 2.0 hat sich für mich nichts geändert.
> Das Liga System ist immer noch das gleiche. Ich habe vor etwas mehr als einem Jahr als Noob mit meinem Kumpel angefangen.
> Damals wurde ich Bronze 5. Dadurch bin ich jetzt wieder Bronze 5 - trotz 5 gewonnener und 5 verlorener Spiele.
> Mein Kumpel ist Gold 2. Ich komme von Bronze 5 einfach nie weg, weil man nur mit Einsteigern spielt. Das System ist so dumm wie kalte Luft.
> ...


... entweder die Helden zu spielen, die keiner will (also Heiler) oder solche, die einen großen Unterschied in bestimmten Situationen machen, also z.B. Sylvannas (Infernal Shrines) oder Dehaka (alle großen Maps). Bin momentan auf Gold 1 mit ca 60% Winrate. Natürlich gibt es auch mal Matches mit absoluten Idioten aber im Durchschnitt sollte man trotzdem mindestens 1-2 Ränge nach den ersten 10 Spielen aufsteigen können.


----------



## Fillmore (3. Mai 2017)

Placebo schrieb:


> Die neuen Kerrigan-Skins gefallen mir schon sehr. Leider spiele ich sie eigentlich nur in Quickmatch, denn für Hero League habe ich mir angewöhnt...
> 
> ... entweder die Helden zu spielen, die keiner will (also Heiler) oder solche, die einen großen Unterschied in bestimmten Situationen machen, also z.B. Sylvannas (Infernal Shrines) oder Dehaka (alle großen Maps). Bin momentan auf Gold 1 mit ca 60% Winrate. Natürlich gibt es auch mal Matches mit absoluten Idioten aber im Durchschnitt sollte man trotzdem mindestens 1-2 Ränge nach den ersten 10 Spielen aufsteigen können.



Wir haben schon Heiler, Asassin, Tank durch. Klar gibt es dann immer als Konter-Pick einen Char der besser passen würde, aber dafür ist mir der Aufwand dann doch zu groß sich mit 30 Heroes auszukennen.
Wenn es in Heroes z.B. zur Auswahl eines anderen Blizzard Games einen kleinen Bonus geben würde wie z.B. (für WOW) : Gewinne in einer Woche 7 Spiele und erhalte 5 Kampfelexiere die über den Tod hinaus anhalten. Dann kann man es machen. Aber so, hat das Game keinen Value mehr für mich.


----------



## SaPass (3. Mai 2017)

Fillmore schrieb:


> Mit 2.0 hat sich für mich nichts geändert.
> Das Liga System ist immer noch das gleiche. Ich habe vor etwas mehr als einem Jahr als Noob mit meinem Kumpel angefangen.
> Damals wurde ich Bronze 5. Dadurch bin ich jetzt wieder Bronze 5 - trotz 5 gewonnener und 5 verlorener Spiele.
> Mein Kumpel ist Gold 2. Ich komme von Bronze 5 einfach nie weg, weil man nur mit Einsteigern spielt. Das System ist so dumm wie kalte Luft.
> ...



Wow, ich dachte Bronze 5 sei nur ein Gerücht.  

Wenn du viel spielst und etwas besser als deine Mitspieler bist, dann steigst du auch langsam aber sicher auf. Aber dafür benötigt es meiner Meinung nach abartig viel Spielzeit. Ranked ist eben nicht für jeden etwas. Ich spiele es auch nicht so gerne, denn ich ärgere mich nur. Letzte Saison wurde ich in der Team League in Silber 5 eingestuft. Wir spielten zu dritt, und die verlorenen Spiele lagen fast ausschließlich an den anderen beiden Idioten, die wir im Team hatten. Und von 8 Placment-Matches dieser Saison haben wir schon wieder 5 verloren. Das kann aber auch daran liegen, dass wir so ziemlich jeden Draft verlieren, da die anderen beiden doch etwas beschränkt in ihrer Heldenwahl sind - und unsere beiden Randoms das nicht ausgleichen. Ist aber auch nicht so schlimm, denn ich spiele gerne mit den beiden und will auch am Ende nur das Mount. 

Nachteilig ist es nur, wenn man mit anderen zusammenspielen möchte und sich dann anhören darf: Wie, Silber 5? Such dir ne andere Gruppe.

Und mit der HL an sich hatte ich auch schlechte Erfahrungen gemacht. Alleine drei Placements damals verloren, weil unsere Mitspieler afk/bots waren oder gefeedet haben, um schneller zu verlieren in einem Spiel, in dem noch jeder 6 Forts hatte. 

Ich habe da einige negative Erfahrungen gemacht und spiele entweder nur noch mit bekannten Unranked/Schnellsuche, aber vor allem gegen KI. Da gewinnt man immer ohne sich Stress zu machen oder sich über Mitspieler aufzuregen.


----------



## Fillmore (4. Mai 2017)

SaPass schrieb:


> Wow, ich dachte Bronze 5 sei nur ein Gerücht.
> 
> Wenn du viel spielst und etwas besser als deine Mitspieler bist, dann steigst du auch langsam aber sicher auf. Aber dafür benötigt es meiner Meinung nach abartig viel Spielzeit. Ranked ist eben nicht für jeden etwas. Ich spiele es auch nicht so gerne, denn ich ärgere mich nur.



Ja Bronze 5 gibt es. Kratze grade dran Holz 1 zu werden 
Ich war auch mal Bronze 4. Aber nur für einen Abend. Wie gesagt - das System ist kagge. Ich spiele es nicht mehr. Es hat viel mit Glück zu tun oder du brauchst ein 5er Team mit Leuten mit denen man immer zockt. Du kriegst sonst nie gute Spieler als m8
Laut meinem Kumpel - der schon seit der Beta spielt und zig 1000 Games hatte - meinte, ich wäre mindestens Silber 2-3.

Wenn ein Game umsonst ist bei Blizzard, ist es meistens nix.


----------



## SaPass (4. Mai 2017)

Fillmore schrieb:


> Ja Bronze 5 gibt es. Kratze grade dran Holz 1 zu werden
> Ich war auch mal Bronze 4. Aber nur für einen Abend. Wie gesagt - das System ist kagge. Ich spiele es nicht mehr. Es hat viel mit Glück zu tun oder du brauchst ein 5er Team mit Leuten mit denen man immer zockt. Du kriegst sonst nie gute Spieler als m8


Das erinnert mich entfernt an die MMR-Hell Diskussion. Schlechte Platzierungen lassen sich immer leicht durch "Ich habe schlechte Mitspieler" erklären. Aber man kann es auch anders sehen. Wenn man davon ausgeht, dass man selbst gut spielt, dann ist die Wahrscheinlichkeit, dass ein Idiot auf 5 Spieler im Gegenteam kommt höher als dass einer deiner vier Mitspieler ein riesen Idiot ist, wegen dem du unweigerlich verlierst. Und mit ausreichend Spielen, die den Zufall ausgleichen, steigt man auf Dauer in den Ligen auf. Aber das dauert meiner Meinung nach viel zu lange. Grob gerechnet benötigt man 150 Spiele um von Bronze 5 auf Gold 5 aufzusteigen, wenn man eine Winrate von 60% zu Grunde legt.



Fillmore schrieb:


> Laut meinem Kumpel - der schon seit der Beta spielt und zig 1000 Games hatte - meinte, ich wäre mindestens Silber 2-3.


Das glaube ich dir direkt. Du musst nur extrem lange spielen um da auch hinzukommen. Und sobald du da bist, bist du auch besser als Silber 2-3, da du dich durch die vielen Spiele verbessert hast.



Fillmore schrieb:


> Wenn ein Game umsonst ist bei Blizzard, ist es meistens nix.


Kann man geteilter Meinung drüber sein.  Heroes ist ein super Spiel, und Hearthstone hat eine unglaublich hohe Spielerzahl - auch wenn ich das nicht so recht nachvollziehen kann.


----------



## Fillmore (4. Mai 2017)

SaPass schrieb:


> Das glaube ich dir direkt. Du musst nur extrem lange spielen um da auch hinzukommen. Und sobald du da bist, bist du auch besser als Silber 2-3, da du dich durch die vielen Spiele verbessert hast.




Also ich schätze mich nur auf Bronze 1 oder maximal Silber 5. Mit besser werden hat das aber nicht nur zu tun. Man kriegt als Bronze 5 Spieler halt nur Deppen als m8. Da reißt es mein Kumpel mit Gold 2 auch ned mehr raus, wenn die anderen drei einfach das Gameplay nicht verstehen.

Daher haben die, die von Anfang an höher eingestuft wurden, oft nur gute Mitspieler. Die - wie ich - nur crap.

Daher - dummes System! Denn selbst wenn ich als Bronze 5 mal MVP werde oder den meisten Schaden gemacht habe, zählt das nicht in diesem System. Genau so, wenn ein Tank 20 mal gestorben ist. Ich aber nicht ein Mal als Tank.  So was berücksichtigt man dort nicht.


----------



## Desrupt0r (4. Mai 2017)

Fillmore schrieb:


> Also ich schätze mich nur auf Bronze 1 oder maximal Silber 5. Mit besser werden hat das aber nicht nur zu tun. Man kriegt als Bronze 5 Spieler halt nur Deppen als m8. Da reißt es mein Kumpel mit Gold 2 auch ned mehr raus, wenn die anderen drei einfach das Gameplay nicht verstehen.
> 
> Daher haben die, die von Anfang an höher eingestuft wurden, oft nur gute Mitspieler. Die - wie ich - nur crap.
> 
> Daher - dummes System! Denn selbst wenn ich als Bronze 5 mal MVP werde oder den meisten Schaden gemacht habe, zählt das nicht in diesem System. Genau so, wenn ein Tank 20 mal gestorben ist. Ich aber nicht ein Mal als Tank.  So was berücksichtigt man dort nicht.



Schwachsinn, ihr seid ja wie die ganzen "Elo-Hell" Kinder in LoL. Wenn man konstant besser spielt als jeder andere Mitspieler im Spiel, egal ob Neueinsteiger oder einfache nur schlechte Teammates, wird man zwangsweise über Zeit aufsteigen. Deine Gegner bestehen übrigens auch nur aus Neueinsteigern und schlechten Spielern, von daher habt ihr immer höhere Chancen das Spiel zu gewinnen, wenn du wirklich so gut sein solltest. 

Ich zitiere mal spexEagle aus einem anderem Forum:
Einige Spieler überschätzen ihre eigenen Fähigkeiten und schieben ihr verharren auf einem Elowert nicht auf ihren persönlichen Spielskill sondern auf die Fantasie das sie dauerhaft mit schlechteren Teamkollegen spielen müssen und deshalb verlieren. Sie befinden sich angeblich in der "EloHell". Hell deshalb weil es bisweilen sehr ärgerlich sein kann für längere Zeit auf dem selben Elowert festzuhängen und noch unangenehmer wird wenn man selber nicht die Ursache ist bzw. denkt dem wäre so.
Wie dem auch sei, in den meisten Fällen ist es wie gesagt die eigene Unfähigkeit sich selber Fehler einzugestehen.


----------



## Fillmore (4. Mai 2017)

Also ist das mein Fehler wenn eine Nova solo rumrennt mit 5 Coins die man abgeben müsste und jedes mal natürlich abgefarmt wird.
Selbstverständlich - nachdem man diesen Spieler Meldet, ist er in der nächsten Runde wieder  in meinem Team und macht das gleiche - wieder verloren 

Schönes System


----------



## Desrupt0r (4. Mai 2017)

Fillmore schrieb:


> Also ist das mein Fehler wenn eine Nova solo rumrennt mit 5 Coins die man abgeben müsste und jedes mal natürlich abgefarmt wird.
> Selbstverständlich - nachdem man diesen Spieler Meldet, ist er in der nächsten Runde wieder  in meinem Team und macht das gleiche - wieder verloren
> 
> Schönes System



Schön das du absolut nichts verstanden hast. Ein Spiel das du wegen einem Teammate verloren hast, ist mir natürlich noch nie passiert! 

"Wenn man konstant besser spielt als jeder andere Mitspieler im Spiel, egal ob Neueinsteiger oder einfache nur schlechte Teammates, wird man zwangsweise über Zeit aufsteigen"

....


----------



## Fillmore (4. Mai 2017)

Desrupt0r schrieb:


> Schön das du absolut nichts verstanden hast. Ein Spiel das du wegen einem Teammate verloren hast, ist mir natürlich noch nie passiert!
> 
> "Wenn man konstant besser spielt als jeder andere Mitspieler im Spiel, egal ob Neueinsteiger oder einfache nur schlechte Teammates, wird man zwangsweise über Zeit aufsteigen"
> 
> ...



Das macht mir den Eindruck, als würde man nur gewinnen, wenn man mit dir spielen könnte


----------



## Desrupt0r (4. Mai 2017)

Fillmore schrieb:


> Das macht mir den Eindruck, als würde man nur gewinnen, wenn man mit dir spielen könnte



Ich habe nie behauptet das ich sonderlich besser bin als andere Spieler, vor einem halbem Jahr habe ich mich selbst immer über solche Teammates beschwert. Irgendwann habe ich dann mal eingesehen das es an mir liegt und nicht an meinen Teammates. Ich versuche es dir mal anders zu erklären obwohl es eigentlich kein sonderlich durchdachtes Beispiel ist.

Nehmen wir an jeder Spieler spielt so gut wie eine Zahl zwischen 1 und 10, wobei 1 sehr schlechte Spieler und 10 sehr gute Spieler sind. Wenn du jedes mal so gut spielst wie eine 10, und dein Team und deine Gegner "nur" aus Zahlen zwischen 1 und 9 spielen, kann es natürlich sein das man trotzdem Spiele verliert wenn das eigene Team nur aus 1ern und 3ern besteht.

Über lange Zeit wirst du als 10 aber mehr Spiele gewinnen als der Rest, wenn du auch wirklich konstant wie eine 10 spielst.

Wenn du letzte Season Bronze V warst, und deine Placements mit 5/5 abschließt, heißt das für das Spiel ja nur das es genau deine Liga ist, du gewinnst die Hälfte und verlierst die Hälfte. Wenn du 9 von 10 Spielen gewonnen hättest, wärst du sicher nicht wieder in Bronze V gesteckt worden. Aber bei 10 Spielen ist das natürlich schwer einzuschätzen, da kannst du einfach Pech gehabt haben. 

Kann mich nur nochmal wiederholen, konstant besser spielen als der Rest, dann klappt das auch mit dem aufsteigen in höhere Ligen. Schau auf deine eigenen Fehler und lass die anderen mal ein schlechtes Spiel haben, jedes Wort das du mit ihnen wechselst macht sie nur noch schlechter, außer du hast wirklich mal Tipps für die Leute.


----------



## Fillmore (4. Mai 2017)

Die Erklärung ist simpel aber logisch. Sehe ich genau so. Nur finde ich es eben schwer, wenn zwei Spieler 7er im Team sind und drei 3er - das Gegner Team aber fünf 6er hat 

Ich glaub ich suche mir mal ein Team mit 5 Leuten aus, also mit Discord/TS.

Bisher habe ich oft nach der Anleitung von meinem Kumpel gespielt. Vielleicht macht er es auch falsch. Kommt immerhin aus Gold 2 auch nicht raus.  Bei uns beiden bewegt sich also nix


----------



## Desrupt0r (4. Mai 2017)

Fillmore schrieb:


> Die Erklärung ist simpel aber logisch. Sehe ich genau so. Nur finde ich es eben schwer, wenn zwei Spieler 7er im Team sind und drei 3er - das Gegner Team aber fünf 6er hat
> 
> Ich glaub ich suche mir mal ein Team mit 5 Leuten aus, also mit Discord/TS.
> 
> Bisher habe ich oft nach der Anleitung von meinem Kumpel gespielt. Vielleicht macht er es auch falsch. Kommt immerhin aus Gold 2 auch nicht raus.  Bei uns beiden bewegt sich also nix



Freut mich das die Erklärung einigermaßen logisch war!  Natürlich ist das ganze nur völlig theoretisch, aber wenn das Matchmaking einigermaßen mitmacht sollten ja alle Spieler auf einem Level sein. Wenn du von dir selber denkst das du "nur" eine 7 bist wird das halt leider auch nix, denn dann ist die Theorie völlig überflüssig. Du musst eben deutlich und konstant besser sein damit das ganze funktioniert.

Gute Entscheidung, mit Leuten macht das sowieso mehr Spaß und umso mehr Spaß man mit dem Spiel hat, umso leichter ist es aufzusteigen (wenn man seriös spielt). 

Naja, bei Gold 2 wird es logischerweise schwieriger. Wenn sich in Bronze V alle Spieler zwischen ~ 1 und 3 befinden, sind in Gold 2 wahrscheinlich alle Spieler zwischen ~ 5 und 9. Da helfen einem nur noch ganz viele Spiele!


----------



## Fillmore (4. Mai 2017)

Erst mal in WOW 110 und dann wieder bissle Heroes machen.
Pause tut auch gut


----------



## Placebo (5. Mai 2017)

Ich hatte letztens die Erfahrung, mit einem blutigen Anfänger HotS zu spielen, dementsprechend wurden wir auch mit Anfängern gematcht... ich war in den drei ersten Spielen garantiert nicht der Beste im Team, die spielen komplett anders und die meisten Tode gingen dann auch auf mein Konto  aber man passt sich schon langsam an. Meine Strategie danach war relativ simpel: konstant auf die Karte glotzen und immer einspringen, wenn ein Kollege etwas Dummes tut, aussichtslose Kämpfe ignorieren und sonst immer beim Team bleiben, egal wie gut die gewählte Strategie ist. Das hat uns dann auch zum Sieg verholfen.
In Hero League bin ich inzwischen zu Platin aufgestiegen, bin zufrieden mit meiner ersten Saison ranked überhaupt


----------



## Invisible_XXI (7. Mai 2017)

Unterhalb der Diamant Liga sind meiner Erfahrung nach die meisten Spiele chaotisch bis hin zum reinsten Chaos und der Spielausgang oft stark vom Zufall abhängig. Kommt aber meines Erachtens immer auch sehr stark darauf an, wie teamfähig die Leute sind: Wollen sie nur ihren eigenen Kopf (ihre Strategie) durchdrücken oder können sie auch mal andern folgen. Bleiben sie beim Team oder machen sie alleine auf den Lanes ihr Ding... sowas eben.

Naja und dann kommt es eben auch sehr stark darauf an, wie viel die Leute spielen: Davon hängt ab, wie gut sie ihre Helden beherrschen - logisch - aber auch wie gut der Draft verläuft: Wenn man nicht genau weiß, welche Helden andere countern oder wenn man nicht das Repertoire hat, um viele andere zu countern, oder wenn man nicht das aktuelle Meta kennt, hat man riesige Nachteile.


----------



## SaPass (8. Mai 2017)

Invisible_XXI schrieb:


> Unterhalb der Diamant Liga sind meiner Erfahrung nach die meisten Spiele chaotisch bis hin zum reinsten Chaos und der Spielausgang oft stark vom Zufall abhängig.


Blizzard hat zuletzt LoL-Streamer dafür bezahlt Heroes zu spielen. Einier war eine Woche bei Dunktrain im Bootcamp. Er hatte zu Beginn Probleme in der HL, da die Leute sinnlosen Mist gespielt haben, mit dem er nicht klar kam. Auf höherem Level lief es bei ihm besser. Das unterstreicht deinen Punkt sehr, wie ich finde.



Invisible_XXI schrieb:


> Kommt aber meines Erachtens immer auch sehr stark darauf an, wie teamfähig die Leute sind: Wollen sie nur ihren eigenen Kopf (ihre Strategie) durchdrücken oder können sie auch mal andern folgen. Bleiben sie beim Team oder machen sie alleine auf den Lanes ihr Ding... sowas eben.


Ja, da hilft nur zu hoffen, dass man strategisch auf der gleichen Wellenlänge ist, dann läufts gut.



Invisible_XXI schrieb:


> Naja und dann kommt es eben auch sehr stark darauf an, wie viel die Leute spielen: Davon hängt ab, wie gut sie ihre Helden beherrschen - logisch - aber auch wie gut der Draft verläuft: Wenn man nicht genau weiß, welche Helden andere countern oder wenn man nicht das Repertoire hat, um viele andere zu countern, oder wenn man nicht das aktuelle Meta kennt, hat man riesige Nachteile.



Falls im Draft überhaupt versucht wird auf den Gegner irgendwie einzugehen. Wir hatten gestern einen Zul'jin lastpick, der schon vor den ersten Bans "eingelockt" wurde. Ging aber gut.

Wir haben gestern Abend vier von fünf Spielen im unranked draft als 4er Gruppe gewonnen, weil wir es immerhin geschafft haben uns rudimentär zu koordinieren. Wir haben die Lanes alle gesoaked, sind gemeinsam zu den Tributen und haben passend vorher Mercs gemacht. Auf dem eher geringen Niveau, auf dem wir spielen, reicht das schon aus. Beim Gegner hat immer einer sein eigenes Ding gemacht, wodurch sie verloren haben.


----------



## Invisible_XXI (8. Mai 2017)

SaPass schrieb:


> Ja, da hilft nur zu hoffen, dass man strategisch auf der gleichen Wellenlänge ist, dann läufts gut.


Oder man passt sich selbst an  ...auch wenn die anderen weniger gute Strategien verfolgen. Hauptsache man agiert gemeinsam.


SaPass schrieb:


> Wir haben gestern Abend vier von fünf Spielen im unranked draft als 4er Gruppe gewonnen, weil wir es immerhin geschafft haben uns rudimentär zu koordinieren. Wir haben die Lanes alle gesoaked, sind gemeinsam zu den Tributen und haben passend vorher Mercs gemacht.


Cool! Freut mich sehr zu hören, dass du ein paar gute Spiele hattest und auch noch dafür belohnt wurdest. Ich freue mich tatsächlich über jedes Spiel, das koordiniert abläuft. Eine Niederlage macht mir dann auch fast nichts aus  Leider Gottes bin auch ich heute Abend wieder mit einer unfassbaren Menge an Vollidioten gesegnet und habe mal wieder den ganzen Abend lang KEINEN Spaß... 
Man geht online, man gewinnt ein Match und hat direkt die Hoffnung, dass es _endlich _mal voran geht... aber den Rest des Abends verliert man und das vermeintlich unverschuldet... es regt einfach abartig auf...


----------



## Invisible_XXI (12. Mai 2017)

Es ist mal wieder unmöglich voran zu kommen... man gewinnt 3 gute Runden bis zum Promo Match, nur um dann direkt wieder 3 Runden mit absoluten Vollidioten, die es ein ganzes Spiel lang schaffen, nicht ein einziges Mal gemeinsam am gleichen Fleck zu sein, obwohl man sich die Finger wund tippt, zu verlieren. Absolut 0 Progress... das ist unerträglich.


----------



## SaPass (15. Mai 2017)

Du könntest doch einfach unranked spielen. Dann besteht zumindest die Chance, dass du dich weniger über Niederlagen ärgerst.

Wir haben gestern Abend zu zweit drei Runden unranked draft gespielt. 2x Infernals Shrines, einmal Braxis. Beide Male hat er Gul'Dan und ich Auriel gespielt. Wir haben beide recht gut gespielt, sind wenig gestorben und er war immer Top-Damage im Spiel. Trotzdem habe wir zwei der drei Spiele dank unserer Mitspieler verloren. Und das Spiel, das wir gewonnen haben, da hatte der Gegner einen Abathur, der mit seiner Monstrosität gepusht hat und sie damit immer nur 4vs5 in den Teamfights waren. Ich verstehe einfach nicht, wieso man immer so viele Idioten im Team hat.


----------



## Fillmore (16. Mai 2017)

Invisible_XXI schrieb:


> Es ist mal wieder unmöglich voran zu kommen... man gewinnt 3 gute Runden bis zum Promo Match, nur um dann direkt wieder 3 Runden mit absoluten Vollidioten, die es ein ganzes Spiel lang schaffen, nicht ein einziges Mal gemeinsam am gleichen Fleck zu sein, obwohl man sich die Finger wund tippt, zu verlieren. Absolut 0 Progress... das ist unerträglich.



Genau so ging es mir auch  Daher lasse ich jetzt erst mal gaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaanz lange die Finger von dem Game, bis sich das was ändert  Ärgern nützt nix.


----------



## Desrupt0r (16. Mai 2017)

Fillmore schrieb:


> Genau so ging es mir auch  Daher lasse ich jetzt erst mal gaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaanz lange die Finger von dem Game, bis sich das was ändert  Ärgern nützt nix.



Bestimmt verändert sich etwas, da ist ja ganz alleine Blizzard daran schuld! Wie können sie nur Idioten in dein Team matchen? Verdammt, Blizzard macht alles kaputt!


----------



## SaPass (16. Mai 2017)

Desrupt0r schrieb:


> Bestimmt verändert sich etwas, da ist ja ganz alleine Blizzard daran schuld! Wie können sie nur Idioten in dein Team matchen? Verdammt, Blizzard macht alles kaputt!



Um es in den Worten von Blizzard auszudrücken: "Du spielst immer mit Spielern ähnliches Könnens zusammen."

Aber über diese Brücke gehe ich nicht ganz. Mein Mitspieler meinte, dass zwei der gegnerischen Spieler ein MMR über 3000 hatten (d.h. Master) laut seinem hotslogs client. Und ihr Accountlevel lag auch 300 über dem von uns.

Folgende Frage stellt sich mir aber des Öfteren: Sehr häufig sind meine Stats, vor allem auch meine Tode, besser als die meiner Mitspieler. Und trotzdem gewinnen wir nicht. Warum?


----------



## Fillmore (17. Mai 2017)

SaPass schrieb:


> Um es in den Worten von Blizzard auszudrücken: "Du spielst immer mit Spielern ähnliches Könnens zusammen."
> 
> Aber über diese Brücke gehe ich nicht ganz. Mein Mitspieler meinte, dass zwei der gegnerischen Spieler ein MMR über 3000 hatten (d.h. Master) laut seinem hotslogs client. Und ihr Accountlevel lag auch 300 über dem von uns.
> 
> Folgende Frage stellt sich mir aber des Öfteren: Sehr häufig sind meine Stats, vor allem auch meine Tode, besser als die meiner Mitspieler. Und trotzdem gewinnen wir nicht. Warum?



#sotrue


----------



## hazelol (17. Mai 2017)

weil man das game nicht mit kills allein gewinnt. sondern mit den objectives. kills heißen nix in dem game nur xp und ein level vorteil. minimal mehr schaden bzw hp bringt dir alles nix wenn der gegner im lategame 1 guten team fight hat oder mal ein missplay gemacht wird was in nem ace endet bzw in nem 5v4 oder was auch immer. ist nicht wie bei lol wo du gefeeded 5 items mehr hast und alles rassierst


----------



## SaPass (17. Mai 2017)

hazelol schrieb:


> weil man das game nicht mit kills allein gewinnt. sondern mit den objectives. kills heißen nix in dem game nur xp und ein level vorteil.


Und durch Kills gewinnt man Objectives. Wenn man ein Level und damit ein Talent-Tier vorne ist und zu fünft kämpft, dann kann der Gegner entweder das Objektive gleich aufgeben, oder es versuchen und dabei drauf gehen. Zumindest ist dies das Ergebnis in den meisten Fällen. Auf dem Level, auf dem ich spiele, gibt es keine Kämpfe um Objectives, bei denen keiner stirbt.



hazelol schrieb:


> minimal mehr schaden bzw hp bringt dir alles nix wenn der gegner im lategame 1 guten team fight hat oder mal ein missplay gemacht wird was in nem ace endet bzw in nem 5v4 oder was auch immer. ist nicht wie bei lol wo du gefeeded 5 items mehr hast und alles rassierst



Das ist richtig, steht aber nicht im direkten Zusammenhang mit der Aussage, die du zuvor getroffen hast.


----------



## Invisible_XXI (17. Mai 2017)

Objectives sind wichtig, aber genauso ist es wichtig, dass das Team am Leben bleibt. Es reicht ja im Lategame gerne mal ein einziger dusseliger Tod aus, um vom Gegnerteam überrannt zu werden.

Stats sind leider nicht ohne Kontext interpretierbar: Wenn ich als Assassine das ganze Match über nur AAs auf die Tanks mache, habe ich am Ende der Runde hohen Damage. Wenn ich als Spec das ganze Match über stumpf in meiner Lane bleibe, habe ich am Ende viel XP geholt und bin - entsprechende Map Awareness vorausgesetzt - wenig gestorben... usw. Oft haben die genannten Beispiele jedoch einen eher negativen Einfluss auf den Matchausgang. 

Auch wenn wenig sterben natürlich eine wichtige Sache ist, finde ich es schwer zu sagen, wie gut man wirklich gespielt hat, wenn lediglich die Stats angeschaut werden. Viel wichtiger als die Stats ist meines Erachtens das koordinierte Vorgehen des Teams.


----------



## Fillmore (17. Mai 2017)

hazelol schrieb:


> weil man das game nicht mit kills allein gewinnt. sondern mit den objectives. kills heißen nix in dem game nur xp und ein level vorteil. minimal mehr schaden bzw hp bringt dir alles nix wenn der gegner im lategame 1 guten team fight hat oder mal ein missplay gemacht wird was in nem ace endet bzw in nem 5v4 oder was auch immer. ist nicht wie bei lol wo du gefeeded 5 items mehr hast und alles rassierst



Naja.
Level 10 ist schon sinnvoll wegen dem Ult. 
Aber wir haben auch schon oft verloren mit dem Level und der Gegner hat das Objektiv bekommen. Wenn dann Lucio oder Lili mit Ult zum Pushen ankommt, verlieren wir halt auf der Lane das Keep. Das ist so ne 50:50 sache


----------



## hazelol (22. Mai 2017)

ich zocke jetzt seit einigen tagen hots, habe es vorher eig nur in der beta gespielt. und danach schnell aufgehört, weil es einfach ein viel zu großes grindfest war, helden freispielen hat ewig gedauert ohne echtgeld. aber jetzt mit  2.0 finde ich es wirklich interessant 20 helden umsonst, ist schon wirklich cool. 
finde es auch besser als lol. wo fast nur smurfer rumlaufen, wo ein spieler das game alleine carrien kann. wo man ein spiel gewinnt wenn man einmal ahead ist und nicht overextendet. gibts in hots nicht in der extremen form.

gestern zb mal team liga geteset. auf dieser zerg kontroll map die ersten 4 signale hat der gegner jedesmal mit 100% bekommen. das fünfte signal haben wir uns gesichert und dann komplett  durchgepushed und noch gewonnen.


----------



## SaPass (7. Juni 2017)

So. Teamleague-Placements alle gespielt. Fazit: Ich habe mich zu Silber 4 verbessert mit 5 Siegen und 5 Niederlagen. Sobald wir nicht zwei völlig behinderte Mitspieler zugelost bekommen haben, haben wir die Dinger immer gewonnen. Und die verlorenen Spiele lagen zu 95% an den anderen beiden. Aktuell schaut es so aus als ob Double Tank bei diesen Rängen sehr stark ist. Wir picken einfach zwei Tanks, bspw. Johanna und Arthas, sowie den Support und lassen die anderen beiden Randoms die Assassinen spielen. Mit genug Crowd Control in unserem Team sterben dann unsere beiden Mitspieler kaum noch, was schon für den Sieg reicht.

Eventuell gehe ich nächste Saison doch mal wieder die Heroleague an


----------



## Placebo (18. Juni 2017)

Hört sich gut an  Das ist auch meine Strategie: Specialist und Assassin kann fast jeder spielen, Tank und Healer nicht.
Ich übe gerade Kharazim, bevor ich mich an HL wage, jetzt nachdem Malf der Nerf-Hammer etwas zu stark getroffen hat


----------



## Invisible_XXI (28. Juni 2017)

Mal wieder ein unerträglicher Abend in der HL... ein verlorenes Spiel nach dem anderen und es war bei der Mehrzahl schon im Draft absehbar...
Die Leute sind zu dumm zum Draften, lassen sich aber auch nicht helfen, sind nicht offen für irgendeine Art von Dialog und spielen dann auch noch Müll zusammen... Und selbst nach der chancenlos verlorenen Runde sind sie uneinsichtig... -.-

Bsp1: Sylvannas bereits im Team, pickt man einen Abathur... ohne auch nur einen Helden, der von ihm profitieren würde... und dann die Ganze Runde über nicht mal body soaken... facepalm. Aber er hatte den höchsten MMR und das war Grund genug, mich zu flamen, weil der andere ja so viel besser sei und daher viel besser wüsste, was zu tun ist -.- einfach nur abartig schlecht.

Bsp.2: Lunara first pick und dazu eine tracer... natürlich nimmt der Gegner ganz einfach Lili und wir machen absolut keinen Schaden... zudem beide zu squishy für den graymane, der bereits im Gegnerteam gepickt wurde -.-

ach, ich könnt die ganze Zeit so weitermachen... und wenn man sich "erdreistet" im Chat Hilfestellung während des Drafts zu geben bzw. über die Prepicks zu sprechen, kommt natürlich lediglich toxic geflame entgegen... einmal mehr ist die HotS Community mal wieder die reinste Pest 

Im letzten Spiel habe ich sogar höflichst vorher im Draft gefragt: "Ist hier jemand beknackt, kann nicht gut spielen oder sonst etwas, weswegen ich das Spiel auslassen wollen würde?" Niemand meldet sich. Das Spiel geht los und Sonya ist erst mal einige Minuten AFK... naja, und dann während dem Spiel hat das Team sich auch nicht ein einziges Mal gemeinsam an den Tributen zusammengefunden... stattdessen gehen die Leute einzeln (!) nacheinander zu den Tributen, um 1vs5 zu sterben. Es ist unfassbar...


----------



## SaPass (28. Juni 2017)

Bei manchen Drafts hilft einfach nur noch Kopf --> Tisch. Und das schlimme ist, dass viele nicht verstehen, dass ihr Draft schlecht ist. Sie wundern sich nur, warum sie verlieren und schieben die Schuld prinzipiell auf die Mitspieler. Ich weiß auch nicht, in wiefern es Sinn macht, sich vor dem Draft mit den Mitspielern zu unterhalten. Wenn niemand um Rat oder Meinung fragt, dann wird auch meist kein Rat gewünscht. Das führt nur zu Unmut. Die Leute sind leider einfach im falschen Spielmodus unterwegs -  QM wäre eher etwas für sie. Wenn die Leute abdrehen und flamen, dann hast du schon halb verloren. Andererseits will man auch keine Niederlage im Draft hinnehmen, das kann ich natürlich auch verstehen.


----------



## Invisible_XXI (28. Juni 2017)

Es ist ja schon so, dass ich konstruktiv meine Meinung einbringe, sofern ich denke, dass es notwendig ist.
Drafts ohne Tank oder Heiler oder lediglich mit Squishy AAs sind halt einfach dämlich und dann sage ich natürlich auch, dass wir einen Tank brauchen, weil die anderen sonst einfach über uns drüberrollen...
Umso frustrierender ist es, wenn die Leute dann trotzdem ihren Willen durchdrücken, einfach weil sie dumm UND stur sind -.-

Jemand Interesse gemeinsam in einem 5er Team und Voice zu spielen?


----------



## SaPass (29. Juni 2017)

Invisible_XXI schrieb:


> Es ist ja schon so, dass ich konstruktiv meine Meinung einbringe, sofern ich denke, dass es notwendig ist.
> Drafts ohne Tank oder Heiler oder lediglich mit Squishy AAs sind halt einfach dämlich und dann sage ich natürlich auch, dass wir einen Tank brauchen, weil die anderen sonst einfach über uns drüberrollen...



Klar, kann ich voll verstehen. Du kannst dir ja mal vorstellen, was abging, als ich einmal als Last-Pick Arthas genommen habe - obwohl wir schon einen Tank in unseren Reihen hatten. Da war das geflame groß. Ein Tank ist optional, warum sollte man noch einen zweiten Tank picken? Unser Sieg war sicher, da unsere Backline ziemlich unbehelligt bösen Schaden austeilen konnte. Und die beiden Melee-Assassins des Gegners verzweifelten.

Edit: Und am Ende durfte ich mir von unseren Assassinen anhören, dass sie mich durchs Spiel getragen haben.



Invisible_XXI schrieb:


> Jemand Interesse gemeinsam in einem 5er Team und Voice zu spielen?


Prinzipiell immer  Ich glänze gerne mit meinen Silber 4 - Skills


----------



## ChrisSteadfast (14. September 2017)

Spielt hier eigentlich noch aktiv jemand?

Ich spiele meistens zwischen 22 und 24 Uhr, wenn meine Kinder schlafen. Vielleicht finden sich ja welche. TS, Discord oder Voicechat sind schwierig, ich kann nur zuhören. Meine Kinder schlafen nicht fest genug für meine laute Stimme . Allerdings bin ich ein sehr guter zuhörer,aktiver chat schreiber und pinger 

Also falls einer Interesse hat einfach melden. Wo ich zurzeit Spiele kann ich nicht sagen da ich die HL letzte Season komplett ausgesetzt habe und HOTS einer Pause unterzogen habe.


----------



## Placebo (21. September 2017)

Natürlich wird noch aktiv gespielt  TS, Discord o.ä. eher selten, kommt aber auch vor. Letzte HL Season habe ich nur ein einziges Placement Match gemacht, Mitspieler waren Platin 2, mehr weiß ich aber auch nicht.
DLCSpider#2114


----------



## Invisible_XXI (27. September 2017)

Ich spiel leider auch noch recht aktiv. Mal machts Spaß, oft aber auch nicht.
Diesen Abend werden im Quickmatch mal wieder unfassbar viele richtig schlechte Spieler in mein Team gelost. Mit denen macht das Spiel nicht ansatzweise Spaß. Zu viele sau-dumme Entscheidungen, Calls und Nicht-Beherrschen der gespielten Charaktere  Dann zwischendurch gibts auch mal das eine oder andere Spiel, bei dem es genau andersrum ist: Wir rollen über die Gegner, als wäre es ein KI-Spiel... viel zu selten gibts mal ein richtig gutes Spiel, bei dem beide Teams gut spielen. Und dennoch spiele ich weiter


----------



## ChrisSteadfast (28. September 2017)

Invisible_XXI schrieb:


> Ich spiel leider auch noch recht aktiv. Mal machts Spaß, oft aber auch nicht.
> Diesen Abend werden im Quickmatch mal wieder unfassbar viele richtig schlechte Spieler in mein Team gelost. Mit denen macht das Spiel nicht ansatzweise Spaß. Zu viele sau-dumme Entscheidungen, Calls und Nicht-Beherrschen der gespielten Charaktere  Dann zwischendurch gibts auch mal das eine oder andere Spiel, bei dem es genau andersrum ist: Wir rollen über die Gegner, als wäre es ein KI-Spiel... viel zu selten gibts mal ein richtig gutes Spiel, bei dem beide Teams gut spielen. Und dennoch spiele ich weiter



Gestern liefs bei mir null.

Momentan finde ich aber auch die Spieler recht schnell angepisst. Beispiel wieder gestern gehabt. Habe mir gestern Kel gegönnt ihn gegen KI angetestet und dann ab ins Quickmatch. Sofort fing das geflame an. 
War halt ne scheiß Combi, unerfahrener Kel gegen guten Zeratul, Tracer und uther stun macht halt in der summe 16 Tode.

Das Problem wo soll man ihn richtig testen wenn nicht dort? Meines erachtens ist das QM dafür gedacht. Wer ungewertet mit weniger RND mechanismus zocken will der soll Unranked spielen (also mit draft).

Am meisten geht mir aber das Matchmaking auf den Zeiger. Gestern bestes Beispiel im QM:
unser Team: ETC(ich), Kleiner, lucio, Ana und Nova
gegner: Garrosh, Varian, Ana, Tyrande und Sylvanas

Wir haben nicht einen Getötet und wurden abgefarmt.


----------



## Desrupt0r (28. September 2017)

ChrisSteadfast schrieb:


> Gestern liefs bei mir null.
> 
> Momentan finde ich aber auch die Spieler recht schnell angepisst. Beispiel wieder gestern gehabt. Habe mir gestern Kel gegönnt ihn gegen KI angetestet und dann ab ins Quickmatch. Sofort fing das geflame an.
> War halt ne scheiß Combi, unerfahrener Kel gegen guten Zeratul, Tracer und uther stun macht halt in der summe 16 Tode.
> ...



Was hat das mit dem Matchmaking zu tun wenn ihr falsch pickt?


----------



## ChrisSteadfast (28. September 2017)

Desrupt0r schrieb:


> Was hat das mit dem Matchmaking zu tun wenn ihr falsch pickt?



IM QM gibts keinen Draft, und alle solo angemeldet.

Gut war aber auch ein fehler von mir. Halbwegs vernünftige Spiele lieber unranked spielen


----------



## Invisible_XXI (24. Oktober 2017)

Schon jemand Erfahrungen mit Junkrat gemacht?
Habe nun so um die 25 QM Spiele (glaube ich) und lediglich eine Winrate von ca. 30%... was für meine Verhältnisse fast die niedrigste Winrate aller Helden ist.

Das kuriose: Ich habe nicht den Eindruck, dass ich schlecht mit ihm spiele, die Stats sind in Ordnung (also Hero und Creep damage) und ich kann immer mal wieder Gegner mit gezieltem Sprengen rausnehmen... ansonsten sterbe ich nicht öfter als mit anderen Helden. Die niedrige Winrate macht mich dennoch stutzig.

Wie sind da eure Erfahrungen bisher?


----------



## Invisible_XXI (7. November 2017)

Inzwischen habe ich Junkrat auf Level 15 und gewinne nun laut Statistik zu 65% mit ihm 
Im Lategame macht er einen abartigen Schaden... Schon öfters waren nun Runden dabei, in denen ich bis zu 70k MEHR Heldenschaden machte als der nächstbeste in dieser Runde 
Aber auch so macht es einfach Spaß sich selbst und andere mit der Mine durch die Gegend fliegen zu lassen oder die Gegner mit dem Rad-Ult zu vertreiben ^^


----------



## Placebo (16. Februar 2018)

In den letzten Placement Matches bin ich bis Silber 1 abgestürzt aber in Unranked darf ich bannen, obwohl wir nen Diamond 2 Spieler im Team haben? Blizzard, welchen Rang habe ich denn jetzt


----------



## Invisible_XXI (20. Februar 2018)

Placebo schrieb:


> In den letzten Placement Matches bin ich bis Silber 1 abgestürzt aber in Unranked darf ich bannen, obwohl wir nen Diamond 2 Spieler im Team haben? Blizzard, welchen Rang habe ich denn jetzt


Ich meine der MMR wird für jede Spielart separat gehandhabt. Was ja Sinn macht, da man im QM vllt eher irgendwelche Helden und Skillungen ausprobiert und in der HL ganz anders an die Sache rangeht und TL sich ebenfalls nochmal anders spielt.
Seiten wie Hotslogs geben ebenfalls für QM, Unranked, HL und TL separate MMRs an. Nach Hotslogs lande ich bspw. auch Unranked VS QM in unterschiedlichen Ligen...

Klingt zwar seltsam, aber so könnte man sich das bei dir erklären... auch wenn Silber 1 und Diamant 2 ein krasser Unterschied sind.


----------



## Placebo (25. Februar 2018)

Hotslogs nutze ich bereits aber ich hatte fast NIE den gleichen Rang im Spiel inne, den ich laut Hotslogs hatte. Bei Platin war ich Gold usw... Meistens war die Seite 2-5 Monate vorraus. Gut fürs Ego ist es aber


----------



## Invisible_XXI (12. März 2018)

Was regen mich die Leute wieder auf... Neue Saison, neue Placements und man geht (mal wieder) mit der Hoffnung rein: "Diesmal wird's besser laufen".
Was passiert? Erstes Match spielen wir mit 3 Tanks und keinem Heiler... last pick nimmt den dritten Tank, weil: "I preselected"... natürlich verloren.
2 vom Team schlecht gespielte Niederlagen später ein Match, in dem derjenige, der bannen soll, einfach mal während des gesamten Drafts AFK ist - sein Screen sei eingefroren gewesen... natürlich. Nichts gebannt und einen random Samuro zugewiesen bekommen, den er nicht kann. Während der Runde dann ein anderer das gesamte Spiel über AFK -.- das witzige ist: wir hätten das Spiel sogar beinahe gewonnen. Gegnerischer Core auf 7%... der Bot hat leider nicht so recht auf den Core eingeschlagen, als es erforderlich gewesen wäre... -.-

Ich weiß ganz genau, wo ich nach diesen verkackten Placements wieder landen werde... Irgendwo bei Platin 3... und dann darf ich mich wieder mühevoll hocharbeiten auf Platin1/Diamant5. Echt ätzend diese ständigen Setbacks wegen irgendwelcher VOLLIDIOTEN.


----------

